# Israel Defense Forces



## Lankan Ranger

*Israel Defense Forces*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

*The Title "Israeli oppression forces" would be more appropriate !*

Reactions: Like Like:
54


----------



## Lankan Ranger



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lankan Ranger



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakSher

Israeli Military: Palestinian Children Beaten by Israeli Soldier

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## PakSher

Israeli Soldiers attacking a Palestinian Mother and Son 







---------- Post added at 09:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:51 AM ----------

Israeli Soldier Toturing Bound Palestinian

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lankan Ranger



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lankan Ranger

---------- Post added at 10:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:58 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lankan Ranger



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lankan Ranger



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Lankan Ranger



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lankan Ranger



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lankan Ranger



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lankan Ranger



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lankan Ranger



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lankan Ranger



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lankan Ranger



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lankan Ranger



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lankan Ranger



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## notorious_eagle

How about we call a spade a spade!!! IDF is without a doubt one of the world's most well trained and combat ready military machine. Not only are they extremely well trained, but they have the military hardware to back that training up.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lankan Ranger



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lankan Ranger



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RoYaL~GuJJaR

Awesome pics......nice work dude, keep it up

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lankan Ranger




----------



## Lankan Ranger



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lankan Ranger



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lankan Ranger




----------



## Lankan Ranger



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lankan Ranger




----------



## Lankan Ranger



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Merkava Mk4 with Trophy active protection system:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nair saab

Love those merkavas....doesn't she look h0ttt....


----------



## 500

Merkava Mk4 in anti thermal coating:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SpArK

@500..

do u have any details on sky shield.. if yes do post..


----------



## Nair saab

http://s52.radikal.ru/i136/1011/99/511de60e7957.jpg
doesn't that ball hanging along chain protects the tank from a direct hit to some most vulnerable part of tank....


----------



## 500

Merkava 2D:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aslan

How Brave

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 500

BENNY said:


> @500..
> 
> do u have any details on sky shield.. if yes do post..


I am not sure what do u mean by sky shield. It can be Swiss short range air defence system with 35-mm cannons.

Also Israel's Rafael produces jamming system for fighters called "Sky shield":








Nair saab said:


> http://s52.radikal.ru/i136/1011/99/511de60e7957.jpg
> doesn't that ball hanging along chain protects the tank from a direct hit to some most vulnerable part of tank....


Yep they act as skreens against RPGs. Why chains? Because they allow driver to climb in and out of tank when turret is turned backwards:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Super Falcon

im going to throw you most hard question pakistan's F 16 vs Israeli F 16 one on one on whom you count going to win the match all hands up


----------



## Maghrebi

Another Israeli loser pointing his gun at childeren.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Maghrebi

Photo of a dead child killed by Israel army.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Maghrebi



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## The Clarifier

Super Falcon said:


> im going to throw you most hard question pakistan's F 16 vs Israeli F 16 one on one on whom you count going to win the match all hands up



I think the appropriate question is "PAF pilot vs Israeli pilot".

We all know who wins!


----------



## Maghrebi



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Maghrebi

Super Falcon said:


> im going to throw you most hard question pakistan's F 16 vs Israeli F 16 one on one on whom you count going to win the match all hands up



How many Israeli planes did PAF shoot down without any loses?


----------



## Vajra_Yuddh

Guys this thread is about the armed forces of Israel. Can you hold your political grudge against them for once and just simply post pictures that are related to their gizmos?

This is totally ruining a picture thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*Everyone's favorite assault rifle.....TAVOR!!*


































*Israeli soldiers with the Tavor*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Storm Force

Along with USA & uk 
the most battle hardered military power on earth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TOPGUN

Storm Force said:


> Along with USA & uk
> the most battle hardered military power on earth.



I been follwing your comments on other threads... seems to be you are so much in love with israel why not go live there and kiss up.. and btw stop your bashing of Pakistan we are not afraid of anyone we know very well how to protect our selves show some respect you are a guest here and second i can't stand people that are against frienship and peace and so what if Pakistan is reaching to israel or viseversa atleast its a good thing for peace but many haters just can't stand that now can they unreal...


----------



## brahmastra



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 500

Lets return topic back to trails. Heavy APC Namer trainings:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Spike ATGM in units:











and with girl:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jha

APC NAMER weighs more than many MBTs..
This is another marvel from ISrael..


----------



## 500

More Tavor pics:


























Tavor in Bedouin unit:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

More Namer:





















interior with folded seats:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maghrebi

YouTube - Failure of Israels Merkava Tank 1/4

YouTube - Failure of Israels Merkava Tank 2/4

YouTube - Failure of Israels Merkava Tank 3/4

YouTube - Failure of Israels Merkava Tank 4/4

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maghrebi

YouTube - markava is nothing vs hezbollah

Merkava's hit with anti-tank weapons


----------



## BritishBangladeshi

Apache and Supra Cobra looking beastly..


----------



## 500

Maghrebi said:


> YouTube - Failure of Israels Merkava Tank 4/4


Video is extremely innacurate and biased. But seems it was not enough for those who uplodead it to youtube, so they changed the title. 

Despite Merkavas were hit by barrage of most modern anti tank missiles Hezbollah was unable to stop them and reached their objectives (Khiam on 10 august and Randurieyh in 12 august). As result after the war Israel *increased* the Merkava production.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

BritishBangladeshi said:


> Apache and Supra Cobra looking beastly..


Longbow in Israeli colors looks super sexy:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Water Car Engineer

^^^^^^^^^

I love the camo..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MadDog

I have a interesting question....Is the hebrew name of the APC "Namer"..the same as arabic word for tiger that is "Nemar" ???
I know this for the fact that two languages have same abrahamic roots...and pakistan tested a air launched cruise missile name "Ra'ad" arabic word for thunder.....while Israeli F-15s have a designation of F-15 Ra'am...which as far as i know is hebrew for thunder...so was guessing maybe its the same for Namer APC ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

MadDog said:


> I have a interesting question....Is the hebrew name of the APC "Namer"..the same as arabic word for tiger that is "Nemar" ???


Yes, Hebrew "Namer" and Arabic "Namir" have same root: N-M-R



> I know this for the fact that two languages have same abrahamic roots...and pakistan tested a air launched cruise missile name "Ra'ad"


I dont know, since last later is different. There is another word in Hebrew "Ra'ad", wich means "tremble", probably related to Arabic "Ra'ad".

Basicaly Hebrew and Arabic are related to each other like English to German. There are many common words, here numbers for example:

---- Hebrew --- Arabic
1 --- ehad ---- wahad
2 -- shtaim --- tnin
3 -- shalosh -- talate
4 --- arb'a ---- arba'a
5 --- hamesh -- hamse
6 --- shesh ---- site
7 --- shev'a --- sab'a
8 -- shmone -- tamanye
9 -- tesh'a ----- tis'a
10 - eser ----- ashara

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

---------- Post added at 12:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:17 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maghrebi

500 said:


> Video is extremely innacurate and biased. But seems it was not enough for those who uplodead it to youtube, so they changed the title.
> 
> Despite Merkavas were hit by barrage of most modern anti tank missiles Hezbollah was unable to stop them and reached their objectives (Khiam on 10 august and Randurieyh in 12 august). As result after the war Israel *increased* the Merkava production.


















If the Merkava did so well why are the Israelis fitting them with expensive trophy systems. The Merkava's were toasted in South-Libanon that is the reason why Israel is updating the Merkava's with an anti-tank system.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maghrebi

I hope that Morocco also will buy some Longbows.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Maghrebi said:


> If the Merkava did so well why are the Israelis fitting them with expensive trophy systems. The Merkava's were toasted in South-Libanon that is the reason why Israel is updating the Merkava's with an anti-tank system.


1) Tanks are constantly upgraded, thats natural since technology is advancing. For example Merkavas modifications: Mk1, Mk1B, Mk2, Mk2B, Mk2D, Mk3, Mk3B, Mk3B Baz, Mk3D Baz, Mk4, Mk4M. And these are only major modifications, there are many minor.
2) "Trophy" costs about 200-300 K per unit, while tanks costs 5-6 mln. So its not so expensive.
3) "Trophy" is being developed since late 1990-es, long before the second war in Lebanon.
4) Number of tanks destroyed in that war is much lower than in previous wars. For example in 26 days of Yom Kippur war 460 Israeli tanks were destroyed, in 33 days of second Lebanon war were destroyed 5 tanks.
5) Video you posted is innacurate. I brought example: they claimed that Israeli tanks advancing from Metullah at Al Khiam were stoped 3.5 km from the border, but in fact they reached Marjayoun, which is behind Al Khiam:

YouTube - Lebanese Soldiers Serve Tea To Israeli Soldiers in Marjayoun

6) First pic you posted is not Merkava, its Magah tank which turned on the road in West Bank 2002. Third pic is also a driving accident before the war. Second pic is Mk2 one of 5 tanks destroyed by Hezbollah in that war.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Maghrebi

500 said:


> 1) Tanks are constantly upgraded, thats natural since technology is advancing. For example Merkavas modifications: Mk1, Mk1B, Mk2, Mk2B, Mk2D, Mk3, Mk3B, Mk3B Baz, Mk3D Baz, Mk4, Mk4M. And these are only major modifications, there are many minor.
> 2) "Trophy" costs about 200-300 K per unit, while tanks costs 5-6 mln. So its not so expensive.
> 3) "Trophy" is being developed since late 1990-es, long before the second war in Lebanon.



Fitting a system of 200.000-300.000 dollar on a tank of 5 million dollar is very expensive. If a Merkava tank can sustain hit after hit as you claimed why trowing so money away on a system? Israel just do not want to admit the failure of the Merkava, because that would harm the image of the IDF. 




500 said:


> 4) Number of tanks destroyed in that war is much lower than in previous wars. For example in 26 days of Yom Kippur war 460 Israeli tanks were destroyed, in 33 days of second Lebanon war were destroyed 5 tanks.



Dozens of tanks were destroyed or heavily damaged, but still you believe that only 5 were destroyed. 

The Iranian IRNG reported 170 Merkavas killed/heavily damaged. 

The US Stratfor reported 120 Merkavas killed/heavily damaged.

The CCTV reported 150 Merkavas killed/heavily damaged. 

The Japanese Kanwa reported 110 Merkavas killed/heavily damaged. 

If we take all these numbers the Israeli forces lost on the batlefield between 110-170 tanks. 

Furthermore in 1973 you were fighting fully armed armies with tanks, airplanes and modern SAMS and you did not controle all the airspace as in 2006. That is why you lost during Yum Kipor so many tanks. If Hzb Allah had an airforce, thousands of tanks, modern air defence systems they would have destroyed IDF army totally. 



500 said:


> 5) Video you posted is innacurate. I brought example: they claimed that Israeli tanks advancing from Metullah at Al Khiam were stoped 3.5 km from the border, but in fact they reached Marjayoun, which is behind Al Khiam:
> 
> YouTube - Lebanese Soldiers Serve Tea To Israeli Soldiers in Marjayoun



Israeli forces took up some positions in Marjayoun just days before the ceasefire after they failed to reach their objectives. To take some positions does not mean you controle the village. The IDF failed to go straight to Khaim after meeting heavy resistance and suffered a lot of casualties. They went to Marjayoun because it was a Christian village with a low number of Hizb Allah fighters defending it. And Marjayoun lies only a few hunderds meters North-west of Khaim.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Maghrebi said:


> Fitting a system of 200.000-300.000 dollar on a tank of 5 million dollar is very expensive.


Its not. Fire control system costs about 3 million, battle management system another half million and so on.



> If a Merkava tank can sustain hit after hit as you claimed why trowing so money away on a system?


No armor guarantees you 100% protection. First Merkavas were designed against frontal attacks and all around protection against RPG-7.

Merkava 2D and Merkava 3D added strong side protecton for turrets. Merkava 4 added improved coverage for turrets and roof protection. But its hull side, rear are still vulnerable to modern ATGMs. In order to protect it you need 200 tonn tank. Thats why active protection was developed.



> Israel just do not want to admit the failure of the Merkava, because that would harm the image of the IDF.


No tank in the world has all around protection.



> Dozens of tanks were destroyed or heavily damaged, but still you believe that only 5 were destroyed.


I dont believe, I *know*.



> The Iranian IRNG reported 170 Merkavas killed/heavily damaged.


LOL.



> The US Stratfor reported 120 Merkavas killed/heavily damaged.
> 
> The CCTV reported 150 Merkavas killed/heavily damaged.
> 
> The Japanese Kanwa reported 110 Merkavas killed/heavily damaged.
> 
> If we take all these numbers the Israeli forces lost on the batlefield between 110-170 tanks.


Nonsense. Here a Stratfor quote for you:



> The Merkava design is based partly on findings from studies after the Yom Kippur War, when retired Maj. Gen. Israel Tal orchestrated an expert investigation into every single incident involving a hit on an Israeli tank (a similar study is under way in the aftermath of the summer 2006 conflict). Though more than 50 tanks  nearly 15 percent of the Israeli tanks that crossed into Lebanon during the Israel-Hezbollah conflict  sustained damage, most crew members survived (the foremost goal of and testament to the Merkava design).
> 
> The *Merkava design ultimately lessened* the effectiveness of Hezbollahs anti-tank guided missiles (ATGMs). Fewer than 20 tanks were heavily damaged, *and the two tanks that were destroyed were not hit by ATGMs but by anti-tank mines. Even the modern AT-14 Kornets could not penetrate the Merkavas heavy frontal armor.* Some of the casualties from ATGMs were tank commanders standing exposed in the turrets and not a result of missiles penetrating the tanks armor. If Israel employs better training for tank crews and better tactical maneuvering, Hezbollah ATGMs are likely to become less effective  especially if Israeli tanks stay out of Lebanese villages, where they were most vulnerable because of the dense urban environment.


As u can see it says even less than I do.



> Furthermore in 1973 you were fighting fully armed armies with tanks, airplanes and modern SAMS and you did not controle all the airspace as in 2006. That is why you lost during Yum Kipor so many tanks. If Hzb Allah had an airforce, thousands of tanks, modern air defence systems they would have destroyed IDF army totally.


Woulda coulda shoulda. They can borrow tanks from Syria. 



> Israeli forces took up some positions in Marjayoun just days before the ceasefire after they failed to reach their objectives.


Israeli tanks started their advance to Marjayoun in 10th August and reached ot on same day. 



> And Marjayoun lies only a few hunderds meters North-west of Khaim.


About 4 km north to Khiam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Merkava Mk 2 commanders place:





Mk3 commanders place:





Mk4 commanders place:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Mk2 gunner's place:





Mk3 gunner's place:





Mk4 gunner's place:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Mk2 driver's place:





Mk3 driver's place:





Mk3 loader's place:





Mk4 loader's place:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

rear of Mk1:





rear of Mk3:





Thermal of Mk3:





Thermal of Mk4:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Super Falcon

Israeli airforce is amazing only country after singapore have both deadly killer F 16 and F 15 dont know why Saudis dont want to have that killer combinations with them if they get atleast 100 F 16 with F 15 and EF they will be very very hard to be beaten

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Recent Israeli air force exercise in Italy (Vega 2010):


----------



## 500

Super Falcon said:


> Israeli airforce is amazing only country after singapore have both deadly killer F 16 and F 15 dont know why Saudis dont want to have that killer combinations with them if they get atleast 100 F 16 with F 15 and EF they will be very very hard to be beaten


Main advantage of small one engine jets like F-16 is that they are cheaper to purchase and maintetance. But money is not a factor for Saudis.

More pics from Vega 2010:


























Source and more pics:

http://cencio4.wordpress.com/2010/11/28/exercise-vega-2010-decimomannu-airbase-part-2/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maghrebi

Super Falcon said:


> Israeli airforce is amazing only country after singapore have both deadly killer F 16 and F 15 dont know why Saudis dont want to have that killer combinations with them if they get atleast 100 F 16 with F 15 and EF they will be very very hard to be beaten



But a combination of Typhoons and F15's is also very deadly. I would choose a typhoon over a F16.


----------



## 500

Micro Tavor aka X95:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xestan

As a Pakistani, my all time enemy maybe India BUT We have a natural hatred towards the illegal zionist state

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Paan Singh

500 said:


> Micro Tavor aka X95:



thats hot one,
can u post the sniper rifles used by idf??


----------



## 500

Here some IDF snipers (M14, M24, Mauser 86SR, SR25, Barret...):

givaty recon. 



















golani recon


----------



## 500

nahal recon










during 2nd lebanon war





maglan sniper on long range sniping training





yael sniper training


----------



## 500




----------



## Xestan

*They use these snipers to kill innocent kids in Gaza strip.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Wats tht towel things on the helmets?


----------



## 500

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Wats tht towel things on the helmets?


Here is little article about it:



> Photos of Israeli soldiers taken throughout the war show them wearing big, floppy hats that look like shower caps. (Here's one example.) What's the deal?
> 
> They're for camouflage. The hatcalled a mitznefet in Hebrewattaches to a regular combat helmet and obscures its rigid, round shape. As the mitznefet flops about, it takes on an irregular form that's harder to recognize in a shadow or out of the corner of your eye. The hat also protects against the sun and the moon, which might reflect off the surface of the helmet. A standard mitznefet consists of reversible mesh fabric, with a greenish woodland camouflage print on one side and a brown desert print on the other. (You can buy one online for a few bucks.)
> 
> Helmet covers are not a new idea. A U.S. Army field manual produced during World War II instructed a soldier to watch out for his helmet: "Its curved, familiar shape can be identified by the enemy. One of your first steps in preparing for the job of staying alive to fight is to disrupt both the form of your helmet and the strong, straight-lined shadow it casts." The manual goes on to suggest slipping a net or a rubber band over the headgear and then stuffing branches and leaves around the edges.
> 
> Modern American troops typically don't wear anything like the mitznefet, but they're still told to "cam up" their headgear with bits of foliage. Some soldiers attach strips from a cut-up battle dress uniform to their helmets, which turns a standard-issue K-pot into a camouflaged "rag top."



Why are the Israeli soldiers wearing chef's hats? - By Daniel Engber - Slate Magazine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gangsta_rap

UmEr Rajpoot said:


> *They use these snipers to kill innocent kids in Gaza strip.*



how is that relevant at all? never mind,does the IDF still use the Galil?


----------



## 500

GIANTsasquatch said:


> how is that relevant at all? never mind,does the IDF still use the Galil?


When I served 10 years ago Galil was in use in armor and artillery corps. Today its phased out. 

Galils are still in use in Estonian army, they have nice mods:






And also Colombian army. Colombia got also new model called Galil Ace:






More pics from Estonian and Colombian armies with Galils:


----------



## gangsta_rap

Good to know,it seems that everything Israel makes is versatile in one way or another .


----------



## Durran3

Now that's what I call some serious no nonsense hardware..


----------



## 500

Some navy pics.

Saar 4.5:






Saar 4.5 (Aliya):





Dolphin:





Saar 5:





Saar 4"


----------



## 500




----------



## 500

Dolphin sub interior pics:


----------



## TrMhMt

500 said:


> Micro Tavor aka X95:



A few days ago, i saw Thai Royal Army uses Tavor also .... Its really nice gun!!


----------



## 500



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

TrMhMt said:


> A few days ago, i saw Thai Royal Army uses Tavor also .... Its really nice gun!!


Here Thai with Tavor:


----------



## TrMhMt

500 said:


> Here Thai with Tavor:



yes my friend, This is the same gun.. I was really closer to soldier !! I think this gun is so hot man !!!


----------



## 500




----------



## 500




----------



## Muhammad-Bin-Qasim

I m not impressed at all... Israel could not even put out a small fire recently... Compared to the combined Muslim Military Might, Israel is mere peanuts...

If it had not been for the treason of Muslim rulers, we would have solved the Palestinian problem long time ago...

A good display of hot air certainly these pics are...

---------- Post added at 06:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:46 PM ----------

Hizbollah is enough for these tanks btw... lol


----------



## Water Car Engineer

500 said:


>



YouTube - Russian army aids India

YouTube - India & Russia Jt Ex - NDTV India.wmv






Some the helmets used by the Indian soldiers are they samne as those helmets posted? Are they Israeli helmets?


----------



## Storm Force

Israels displaying Hot Air.

Wat a joke statement


----------



## Muhammad-Bin-Qasim

Storm Force said:


> Israels displaying Hot Air.
> 
> Wat a joke statement



The Joke is Israel actually... We have seen them begging the world to put out a tiny fire... This is the country that the Arab leaders keep scaring their populations with... Pathetic...


----------



## 500

Muhammad-Bin-Qasim said:


> I m not impressed at all...


Yet you afraid to come and fight.



> Israel could not even put out a small fire recently...


Israel helped Greece in 2007 fires, now Greece helped Israel. This called neighbourship.



> Hizbollah is enough for these tanks btw... lol


Yet Hezbollah afraids to fight them since 2006.



Varghese said:


> YouTube - Russian army aids India
> 
> YouTube - India & Russia Jt Ex - NDTV India.wmv
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some the helmets used by the Indian soldiers are they samne as those helmets posted? Are they Israeli helmets?


I am not sure. Looks quite similar.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

^^^

Thanks anyways..

One more question, I dont know if you can answer this, but are these Israeli made reflex sights?







I ask because it seems to be on the Indian msmc..










*
BTW why is the tag "hot, muslim"*


----------



## 500

Varghese said:


> ^^^
> 
> Thanks anyways..
> 
> One more question, I dont know if you can answer this, but are these Israeli made reflex sights?


Yes its MARS of ITL Optronics. Excellent sight with integrated laser dot. IMI's sights are not so good by the way.

Here is in US:





India:





Brochure:

http://www.itlasers.com/pdf/mars.pdf



> BTW why is the tag "hot, muslim"


LOL I dont know who put it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

SL - i dont know what u r trying to 'prove' with this thread

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lankan Ranger

*Women in the Israeli Army*


----------



## Lankan Ranger




----------



## Lankan Ranger




----------



## Lankan Ranger




----------



## Lankan Ranger




----------



## Lankan Ranger




----------



## Xestan

They even train females to kill innocents

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## lionheart1

i will marry anyone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TrMhMt

Nice wome opss pictures !! )


----------



## Paan Singh

oh my ghost, dil khush karta mera............


----------



## WAR-rior

&#1497;&#1513;&#1512;&#1488;&#1500; &#1492;&#1505;&#1500;&#1506;&#1497;&#1501;


----------



## WAR-rior

UmEr Rajpoot said:


> They even train females to kill innocents



guyz.atleast spare these ladies of ur hatred.....

they are as a second force, backup.....all the confrontation is done by men..... 

and once again I say..what ever is happening to palestinians is unfortunate, but what we see is pure collateral damage...nothin else at all.....

and if u wanna blame Mazi or Ehud Barak..then do understand that we have faced terrorism for a long tym.

today if we r able to sleep peacefully, its because of no nonsense tolerance..... and for that if some innocent lives are lost, unfortunately then hamas too have to take responsibility...

tell me, why dont westbank have any problems ?

why only gaza ?


----------



## 500

UmEr Rajpoot said:


> They even train females to kill innocents


First of all Israel does not train anyone to kill innocents. On contrary, first thing you are teached in IDF is that you should never target innocents and even refuse order if somone gives u.

Secondly girls in IDF are not used in fronline, only in support units.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JonAsad

Looks like srilankan had finally made some indians blush


----------



## Jigs

This is why we need female conscription.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bhim

Gosh femme fatale...

I hope Indian film producers are looking at the PDF...then goodbye Priyanka, Mallika.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gangsta_rap

we can give the israel-bashing a rest already
can we see some picks of 1973 and 67?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## kidwaibhai

oh gees again with this. Yes we know women serve in the IDF, it seems there is a thread like this every few months.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

*



Merkava Mark I

Click to expand...

*





*



Merkava Mark II

Click to expand...

*










*



Merkava Mark III

Click to expand...

*










*



Merkava Mark IV

Click to expand...

*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAR-rior

Mark 4 rulz maan......da best in da business !

wud like to see this technology in indian indigenous tanks !

what say indians.....want some of my ancestors country's goodies to my present counrty's arsenal ?


----------



## 500

Italian Tornados in Israel:


----------



## Ammyy

500 said:


>



Uhh la la .....


----------



## 500

Hi Res


----------



## trident2010




----------



## IceCold

Super Falcon said:


> im going to throw you most hard question pakistan's F 16 vs Israeli F 16 one on one on whom you count going to win the match all hands up



Not everything should be seen with a one on one prism. There are many factors that are involved in an air combat like situational awareness, radars, missiles etc.
On a side note why should be consider such a comparison. Israelis are not a threat to us and neither are we to them....right now anyways. We already have our hands full with enough enemies, we should be more careful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IceCold

UmEr Rajpoot said:


> As a Pakistani, my all time enemy maybe India BUT We have a natural hatred towards the illegal zionist state



Thats because we Pakistanis are a bunch of fools and are more arabs then arabs themselves. We need to realize the reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ARSENAL6

DELETED//////////////////////////////


----------



## Muhammad-Bin-Qasim

IceCold said:


> Thats because we Pakistanis are a bunch of fools and are more arabs then arabs themselves. We need to realize the reality.



We are not Arabs... and the only sane policy that Pakistan has maintained in its history has been not to recognize Israel as a legitimate state...


----------



## 500

Trainings this month, some tanks have Trophy active protection system:
































Bonus pic:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhim

Ohhh my beauties again.
Somehow I feel like joining the Isreali armed forces..


----------



## Burger Boy




----------



## Super Falcon

wel looks good to me


----------



## 500



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500




----------



## 500




----------



## DesiGuy

nice.............


----------



## 500




----------



## 500

Puma, engineering corps main vehicle, based on Centurion chasis:











Engineering corps promo video:


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

500 said:


>



Damn.... you people are keeping every single thing for DESTRUCTION. look at your BLACK HAWK its a bloody military transportation helicopter. what u call it, sami apache type of Black hawk. 
you people are sick

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

danger-zone said:


> Damn.... you people are keeping every single thing for DESTRUCTION. look at your BLACK HAWK its a bloody military transportation helicopter. what u call it, sami apache type of Black hawk.
> you people are sick


Hehe non Israeli other armed Blackhawks:

http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/systems/aircraft/images/ah-60_battlehawk.jpg
http://warfare.ru/0702ey70/update/december2005/usa/uh60.jpg
http://www.fas.org/man//dod-101/sys/ac/uh60-002.jpg

And here armed Mi-17:

http://img167.imageshack.us/img167/1415/73946067da4.jpg
http://vayu-sena-aux.tripod.com/images/mi17-3022-1.jpg
http://cdn-www.airliners.net/aviation-photos/photos/7/8/7/0925787.jpg


----------



## 500

Hermes 900 maiden flight in dec 2009:












Harpy and Harop suicide drones:






Skylark:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ali786

thread should be renamed 'murder defence force'

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

I love the Israeli military.. And their camo on their planes and helis!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Archdemon

ali786 said:


> thread should be renamed 'murder defence force'



And your nickname should be renamed to "Idiot", okay?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MadDog

Guys this thread is for intellectual discussion only...plz stop hurling abuses at each other !!!!


----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Archdemon



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad-Bin-Qasim

Plenty for target practice and annihilation in the future... inshaAllah

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Capt.Popeye

Muhammad-Bin-Qasim said:


> Plenty for target practice and annihilation in the future... inshaAllah



By whom? Hezbollah?
They have been *target practicing* for a long time, no *annhilation* yet.


----------



## Paan Singh

post pics of israeli navy


----------



## Archdemon

Muhammad-Bin-Qasim said:


> Plenty for target practice and annihilation in the future... inshaAllah



allah will not help


----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Archdemon




----------



## 500

Prism said:


> post pics of israeli navy


Welcome

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Archdemon




----------



## 500



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Capt.Popeye

^^^
Thanks 500 for the pictures of the Israeli Navy. Still remember seeing the FAC (Dvoras) zooming in and out of Hefa harbour.


----------



## notorious_eagle

Hate em or Love em, but gotta respect em.


----------



## Archdemon



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Archdemon




----------



## 500




----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Archdemon




----------



## bichuraM

Gaza is an occupied territory

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aristocrat

nice pics!!!!Whats the mbt Israeli army uses?


----------



## Archdemon

bichuraM said:


> Gaza is an occupied territory



Yes occupied by hamas, Israel left Gaza 6 years ago...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## d14gtc

aristocrat said:


> nice pics!!!!Whats the mbt Israeli army uses?



Merkava Mk3/Mk4 Tank
The State of Israel made the decision in August 1970 to develop and build a Main Battle Tank. Until that time, Israel could not equip its armored corps with new tanks due to the continuous refusal of all nations to sell modern tanks to Israel. 

The layout of the Merkava (Chariot) is unconventional, with the turret and crew compartments to the rear of the vehicle and the engine up front. This was done to improve crew survival in the case of an armor-penetrating hit on front quarter. The vehicle has a hatch on the center deck forward of the turret for the driver, and hatches in the turret for the commander and loader. The gunner uses either one of these hatches. There is another clamshell hatch on the rear for crew escape or access under fire. The turret is of low cross section with a large basket at the rear for crew gear. The Merkava can carry 6 passengers, one for each 12 rounds of main gun ammunition removed. Normally, the passenger space is filled with main gun ammunition, of which the Merkava carries a large supply.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Archdemon

aristocrat said:


> nice pics!!!!Whats the mbt Israeli army uses?



Are you serious? 

*Merkava tanks*


----------



## Archdemon




----------



## 500

Archdemon said:


>


Good idea: two EO pods on one UAV, can observe two locations in same time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Archdemon

500 said:


> Good idea: two EO pods on one UAV, can observe two locations in same time.



Indeed, and they are not of the same model i wonder why so


----------



## 500

aristocrat said:


> nice pics!!!!Whats the mbt Israeli army uses?


Magach 7C (modified M60) in reserve:






Active duty units:

Merkava 2B:





Merkava 2D:





Merkava 3D:





Merkava 4:





Reserve units have also M60A3, Merkava 1B, Merkava 2B, Merkava 3B and Merkava 4.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Archdemon



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Archdemon




----------



## GOD OF WAR

DESPITE ALL THIS MILITARY MIGHT OF ISRAEL, HEZBOLLAH GAVE THEM A GOOD SHUT UP CALL 


















Dear Mods, can we please have a Hezbollah Picture Thread Pleeeeeze

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aristocrat

Archdemon said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> *Merkava tanks*



They look very very cool


----------



## GOD OF WAR

If all the Arab nations decide to go and piss on the borders of Israel one fine morning, Israel will be no more. Easy Economical Solution to rid the world of the biggest Terrorists


----------



## 500

GOD OF WAR said:


> DESPITE ALL THIS MILITARY MIGHT OF ISRAEL, HEZBOLLAH GAVE THEM A GOOD SHUT UP CALL


Since 2006 war Hezbollah afraids to fire a single bullet towards Israel.



> If all the Arab nations decide to go and piss on the borders of Israel one fine morning, Israel will be no more.


I see now why Arab streets are so unclean. Thats because they are trying to destroy Israel in that way.



> ISRAELI NIGHTMARES


We have an answer on these:






Cheers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Archdemon




----------



## 500

Muslim soldiers in IDF:





















---------- Post added at 08:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:06 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parashuram1

500 said:


>


Pardon me if I am mistaken Ms.500, but are the soldiers shown here of the very famous 'religious' regiment that your military's ground forces field? I have heard about them a bit during my own military service.


----------



## 500

Parashuram1 said:


> Pardon me if I am mistaken Ms.500, but are the soldiers shown here of the very famous 'religious' regiment that your military's ground forces field? I have heard about them a bit during my own military service.


No, these are from religios battalion:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

More from religious regiment:


----------



## Archdemon




----------



## GOD OF WAR

500 said:


> Since 2006 war Hezbollah afraids to fire a single bullet towards Israel.
> 
> *So u Do agree that the Hezbollah kicked ur teeth out in 2006  *
> 
> I see now why Arab streets are so unclean. Thats because they are trying to destroy Israel in that way.
> 
> *No no dear, it hasn't happened yet, nor will it happen before some thing else thats 'guided' hits the heart of Tel-Aviv  *



*Now keep Quite or I'll tell Ahmedinijad and Nasrullah that u were being naughty  *


----------



## Parashuram1

GOD OF WAR said:


> *Now keep Quite or I'll tell Ahmedinijad and Nasrullah that u were being naughty  *


Sir, this is a picture thread. It would be kind of you if you cannot bring your general dislike for Israel here. That has many threads opened already for the purpose. 

Digressing from topic is quite annoying and weakens the thread's continuty.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Archdemon

GOD OF WAR said:


> *Now keep Quite or I'll tell Ahmedinijad and Nasrullah that u were being naughty  *



Please do tell, you obviously know more than they do.....


----------



## GOD OF WAR

Parashuram1 said:


> Sir, this is a picture thread. It would be kind of you if you cannot bring your general dislike for Israel here. That has many threads opened already for the purpose.
> 
> Digressing from topic is quite annoying and weakens the thread's continuty.



Ok, I'll let these Israeli boys fluant their goodies, since u've asked in such a respectful tone, I'll be a good boy otherwise....

Oh well, till we meet in Armageddon... keep ur Merkavas well oiled and keep praying to Yaweh, he's not gonna listen to YOU!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Archdemon



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Archdemon

GOD OF WAR said:


> Ok, I let these Israeli boys fluant their goodies, since u've asked in such a respectful tone, I'll be a good boy otherwise....



Meanwhile enjoy the photos of mighty *IDF*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Archdemon




----------



## aakash_2410

ali786 said:


> thread should be renamed 'murder defence force'



Not really. Think about it this way?
If your religion was about to be wiped off the face of the earth and was only surviving in a small country with population of marely 7 millions and just 20,000 sq. kilometres wouldn't you fight the whole world if you had to?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Parashuram1

GOD OF WAR said:


> Ok, I'll let these Israeli boys fluant their goodies, since u've asked in such a respectful tone, I'll be a good boy otherwise....
> 
> Oh well, till we meet in Armageddon... keep ur Merkavas well oiled and keep praying to Yaweh, he's not gonna listen to YOU!


First of all, I am not Israeli or Jewish. Secondly, I do not like to fill up threads that are not related to a political issue with just that; it ruins the flow of thread topic discussions. Thirdly, you are not doing me or anybody a favour here by trying to be a 'good boy' because this forum has international members here and you are showing your country's image out here, just as each of us from our respective nations are. Hence, how you want to show your national image, is entirely upto you.

Hopefully I have made myself crystal.


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

More evil juice for Aston Martin:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Make this your avatar and see the love you'll get..





Sometimes I think Pakistanis hate you guys more then Indians. What an honor.

"Damn you Juices!!"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

before








after

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500




----------



## 500



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Archdemon

Aston-Martin said:


> before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after




Wow, your ability to draw parallels is amaZing! You are a very special boy...


----------



## PashtunPak




----------



## Paan Singh

@aston-martin and @pashtunpak

y u guys are derailing the threads?
create separate thread and do post watever u want?


----------



## killeragent

Prism said:


> @aston-martin and @pashtunpak
> 
> y u guys are derailing the threads?
> create separate thread and do post watever u want?



Common we know THAEKAEDARRI attitude.
Its by default.


----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Archdemon



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## d14gtc



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Archdemon




----------



## gangsta_rap

how small can the negev really be?


----------



## 500



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

GIANTsasquatch said:


> how small can the negev really be?


Negev Commando is 890 mm with stock extended and 680 mm with stock folded. Some pics of Negev:


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Do u know galil,uzi or any other israeli weapon can be bought in Pakistans black market....


----------



## 500

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Do u know galil,uzi or any other israeli weapon can be bought in Pakistans black market....


Yep, Uzi can be found in unexpected places.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jayron

Pakistanis are actually very confused regarding Israel. Should they just maintain the lie that their leaders propagated that Ben Gurion considered Pakistan as their biggest threat? Israel has never cared about Pakistan and doesn't think Pak as a realistic threat. Pakistanis want to support Palestine but the truth is, Palestinians don't care about Pak either. In the end , Israel is a powerful country which has been respected for their power by most of the Pakistanis.


----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Archdemon

[/IMG]


----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Water Car Engineer

Whats with the helmets?


----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Archdemon

Liquid said:


> Whats with the helmets?















*to break up the distinctive outline of a helmeted head and thus assist in the camouflage of the wearer.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Archdemon

[/IMG]


----------



## Archdemon



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Archdemon



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Archdemon



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Archdemon



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Archdemon



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

@ Archdemon,
Its about the second picture in post #243; interesting looking beast, seems to be some kind of APC? What is it?


----------



## 500

Capt.Popeye said:


> @ Archdemon,
> Its about the second picture in post #243; interesting looking beast, seems to be some kind of APC? What is it?


This is Puma - engineering armored vehicle.







Puma armored engineering vehicle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

It is based on Centurion tank chassis. Added armor. Can be added additional tools like dozers, mine rollers, Carpet rocket mine clearing system.









Carpet mine clearing system:

New Mine Breaching System utilize Fuel Air Explosive FAE - Thermobaric

http://www.rafael.co.il/marketing/SIP_STORAGE/FILES/3/953.pdf


----------



## Archdemon



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Capt.Popeye

500 said:


> This is Puma - engineering armored vehicle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Puma armored engineering vehicle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> It is based on Centurion tank chassis. Added armor. Can be added additional tools like dozers, mine rollers, Carpet rocket mine clearing system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carpet mine clearing system:
> 
> New Mine Breaching System utilize Fuel Air Explosive FAE - Thermobaric
> 
> http://www.rafael.co.il/marketing/SIP_STORAGE/FILES/3/953.pdf



Thanks for clarifying that. Since it looked sort of familiar, hence my question. i grew up seeing Centurions. Great tanks in their time.


----------



## 500

Capt.Popeye said:


> Thanks for clarifying that. Since it looked sort of familiar, hence my question. i grew up seeing Centurions. Great tanks in their time.


Lucky you  Here some historical pics of Centurions from Yom Kippur war in 1973:


----------



## 500




----------



## 500




----------



## BlackDiamond

brutal  

Long live Indo-Israeli friendship

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Upgraded Centurion with ERA armor and thermal sights:


----------



## GareebNawaz

I really wish i can be israeli too.... Shalom from India!!


----------



## Water Car Engineer

GareebNawaz said:


> I really wish i can be israeli too.... Shalom from India!!



wtf?!


















>



Are Afro-Israelis recent migrants to the land or have they been there for a long time? I like this picture.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Liquid said:


> Are Afro-Israelis recent migrants to the land or have they been there for a long time? I like this picture.


These are Ethiopian Jews. Most of them arrived in 1980-es and begining of 1990-es. Here some Ethiopian girls in IDF:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Archdemon



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Roybot

That is some serious military hardware. Good luck to the countries and their delusional leaders who still dream of defeating Israel in a war 

I would love to serve in IDF for couple of years. Can non-Israelis join the IDF ?


----------



## pk8

Black Blood said:


> *The Title "Israeli oppression forces" would be more appropriate !*


----------



## pk8




----------



## pk8

It Is not important what Your weapon is,
or where it is made in,
The important thing is the Human being behind it......


----------



## Roybot

pk8 said:


> It Is not important what Your weapon is,
> or where it is made in,
> The important thing is the Human being behind it......



Well said, only thing is we don't have the right to judge the human being, the one sitting upstairs does, so we can just do our duties without worrying about being judged by our fellow "human beings".

Also create separate thread about your grievances with the IDF, please don't derail this one?


----------



## pk8

Capt.Popeye said:


> By whom? Hezbollah?
> They have been *target practicing* for a long time, no *annhilation* yet.




Mossad: Hezbollah Can Fire 400-600 Rockets a Day in Next War

Posted By Matzav Editor On January 3, 2011 @ 8:03 AM In Breaking News, US & World | 3 Comments

Hezbollah would likely shoot between 400 and 600 missiles a day into Israel during a future war, a senior Mossad official told a congressional delegation to Israel in 2009, according to a US diplomatic cable published on Sunday.

The cable from November 2009 summed up meetings a delegation led by Ike Skelton (D-Missouri) held with top officials from the Mossad, the Shin Bet (Israel Security Agency) and the IDF. It was first published on Sunday by Norways Aftenposten newspaper, which received it from WikiLeaks.

According to the Mossad official, 100 of the missiles will hit Tel Aviv.

Hizbullah, the delegation was told, has 40,000 missiles as well as a number of Iranian-made Ababil unmanned aerial vehicles that have a range of 150 km. and can be loaded with explosives and sent to bomb strategic targets in Israel.

Chief of General Staff Lt.-Gen. Gabi Ashkenazi told the delegation that due to the military buildup in Lebanon and the Gaza Strip, he was preparing the IDF for a major war since it would then be easier to scale down for smaller conflicts if needed.

As a result of the growing rocket threat, Ashkenazi told the congressmen that the IDF was investing heavily in missile defense systems, such as the Arrow, Davids Sling and Iron Dome.

While the Iranian threat was grave, Ashkenazi told the Americans that the threat from Hamas and Hizbullah, which were funded by Iran, was most acute since due to their proximity to Israel, their rockets would be more accurate.

Turning to Iran, Ashkenazi said that Israel would have 10 to 12 minutes to prepare after its radar systems detected an Iranian missile fired toward the country. He said that Teheran had more than 300 missiles capable of reaching Israel.
Ashkenazi also gave some rare insight into how Israel gathers intelligence on Hizbullah and locates targets in Lebanon. Israel frequently sends drones over Lebanon to identify potential targets, he said, calling their use a success.

In addition, he revealed that the IDF closely cooperates with the US National Security Agency, which gathers signal intelligence such as communications.

{Jerusalem Post [1]/Matzav.com}




source:Mossad: ?Hezbollah Can Fire 400-600 Rockets a Day in Next War Matzav.com - The Online Voice of Torah Jewry


----------



## pk8

Archdemon said:


> allah will not help



But i know some can help....

Hizballah Rockets

Hizballah&#8217;s militia is a light force, equipped with small arms, such as automatic rifles, mortars, rocket-propelled grenades, and Katyusha rockets, which it occasionally has fired on towns in northern Israel. US officials say it did not have truck-mounted multiple launch systems for the Katyushas as of 1995. Instead, the rockets are normally fired from improvised static launchers, sometimes consisting of little more than a few boards. In this way, the launching crew can leave the area and fire the rocket remotely, safe from Israeli counter-battery fire.

In mid-1993 Hizbollah launched Katyusha rockets on towns in northern Israel, such as Qiryat Shemona. Israel subsequently began striking Hizbollah positions in civilian areas in southern Lebanon in an effort to pressure Syria and Lebanon to curb Hizbollah.

On 11 April 1996 Hizballah fired missiles into Israeli villages and towns, driving a quarter of a million Israelis into bomb shelters or flight. This prompted Israel to launch a massive bombardment of Hizballah bases in southern Lebanon. When Prime Minister Shimon Peres launched Operation Grapes of Wrath, the plan was to whip Hizballah into submission by bludgeoning the landscape until Lebanon and Syria cried uncle. Israel's response against Hizballah was a high-tech blitz, targeting specific buildings and vehicles hiding the enemy, while avoiding civilian casualties. In fact, two ambulances were hit, and three power plants were damaged. On 19 April 1996 Israeli artillery hit a United Nations compound near the village of Kana, where civilians had sought shelter from the attacks. More than 100 are killed. The artillery was directed by modern US-made counterbattery radar, which had tracked the trajectory of Hizballah's Katyusha rockets and spotted the location from which they had been fired. But by the time the Israelis fired, the Shi'ite guerrillas and the Katyusha launcher were gone. The 1996 Grapes of Wrath ceasefire accord stated that Hizballah and Israeli troops must not attack civilian targets or use civilians as cover, even while assaulting each other's forces inside Lebanon.

In 1995 and 1996, during a period of time when Israel was enduring Katyusha rocket attacks from the Hezbollah across its northern borders, the US offered to Israel -- and they accepted -- the Tactical High-Energy Laser system, which they have been working on. It is a system that's designed specifically to deal with Katyusha rocket attacks from across the border. It is a system that Israel and the United States have worked on, and that is one system that they should be able to use if they experience Katyusha rocket attacks.

On 24 May 2000 Israeli Prime Minister Ehud Barak fulfilled a campaign promise and ended Israel's 22-year occupation ofsouthern Lebanon. Hezbollah saw this as a massive victory. In Israel, Barak was under fire for his withdrawal from Lebanon and for being ineffectual with the Palestinians.

In early 2001 it was reported that Hizballah had set up a belt of mobile multi-barreled rocket launchers and truck-mounted missiles along Israel&#8217;s northern flank ready to go off the moment Israel launched a large-scale military offensive against Lebanon. The Japanese-made Isuzo truck launchers carry Fajr-3 (Arabic for dawn-3) projectiles, a third generation of Katyusha rockets manufactured by Iran's air force industry.

In October 2002 it was reported that Iranian Zelzal-2 short-range ballistic missiles had been delivered to Iranian Revolutionary Guard units in the Beka'a Valley in Lebanon. Israelis sources frequently claim that long-range rockets have been transferred to Lebanon, including 240mm versions of the standard 122mm 'Katyusha' rocket, and Iranian Fajr-3 and Fajr-5 rockets. The unguided Zelzal-2 ballistic missiles, intended to strike area targets such as communities and cities, are equipped with explosive warheads weighing up to 600 kilograms. The longer range rockets require some expertise to aim and use effectively, which may be beyond the capability of the Hizballah to operate without direct Pasdaran support in the field.

The head of Israeli Military Intelligence reported in 2004 that Hezbollah had 13,000 rockets, most with a 25-kilometer range, about 500 with a range of 45 kilometers [Fajr-3] to 75 kilometers [Fajr-5], and a few dozen with a 115-kilometer range [Zelzal-2]. A senior Military Intelligence officer told the Knesset's Defense and Foreign Affairs Committee in 2006 that Hizbullah possessed thousands of rockets with a 20-kilometer firing range as well as some 100 rockets capable of reaching targets of 40-70 kilometers. Hezbollah had not used the Fajr rockets until the July 2006 conflict.

Iran appears to have furnished Hizballah with their unarmed Mohajer-4 UAV, which was flown over northern Israel on 07 November 2004 and 11 April 2005, both times surprising Israeli air defenses. In November 2004, Hizballah launched an unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) that left Lebanese airspace and flew over the Israeli town of Nahariya before crashing into Lebanese territorial waters. Ten days prior to the event, the Hizballah Secretary General said Hizballah would come up with new measures to counter Israeli Air Force violations of Lebanese airspace.

Hizballah fighters raided north Israel in a botched attempt to capture Israeli troops November 21, 2005, triggering the worst round of fighting since Israel pulled out from south Lebanon five years ago. Hizbollah also fired salvoes of Katyusha rockets into Israeli posts in the Shebaa Farms. On 28 May 2006 Hezbollah launched a Katyusha barrage at an IDF base on Mt. Meron. Israel responded immediately by hitting a number of Hezbollah positions along the border.

On 13 July 2006 Hizbullah launched a rocket at Haifa. Minutes before the firing, Hizbullah's al-Manar showed a new rocket which they said will hit "the strongholds of the Zionist enemy." The Hizbullah said they fired a Ra'ad 1 missile at Israel. "That's the missile used by Hizbullah to respond to Israeli attack and to hit military strongholds of the Zionist enemy. The rocket is of 333 mm in diameter and has a warhead of 100 kilograms. Our fighters used it today when they attacked the military base in Har Meron which was severely damaged and set on fire." However, an examination of the rocket depicted in the television newscast makes clear that it is not the 45-km range Fadjr-3, but rather the Shahin-1, which has a range of only 13 km.

Al-Quran Sura 13, ar-Ra'ad, takes its name from the word (ar-Ra'ad) (thunder) that occurs in verse 13: "The thunder praises His glory, and so do the angels, out of reverence for Him. He sends the lightning bolts, which strike in accordance with His will. Yet, they argue about GOD, though His power is awesome." Allah impressed on the Believers that they should not lose heart, if He is giving the enemies of the Truth a rope long enough to hang themselves.

Hizballah seriously damaged a Saar 5-class missile ship named the "Spear" that was helping to enforce Israel's blockade of Lebanon on 14 July 2006. One Israeli sailor was killed and three were initially missing after the attack. Israel initially believed that an aerial drone armed with explosives hit the warship, but it became clear that Hizballah had used an Iranian-made C-802 cruise missile to strike the vessel. Another Hizballah radar-guided anti-ship missile hit and sank a nearby Cambodian merchant ship around the time the Spear was struck. Twelve Egyptian sailors were pulled from the water by passing ships.

As of 15 July 2006 it was reported that about 350 rockets had been fired into Israel in the current round of fighting, representing a massive escalation above the previous harassing fire of random rounds against border settlements and Israeli military targets. As of 18 July 2006 it was reported that Hizballah had fired more than 700 rockets into Israel, representing a sustained rate of fire of about 100 rockets per day since fighting errupted on 12 July 2006.

On 28 July 2006 Hizballah fired what it called Khaibar-1 rockets at the northern Israeli town of Afula. Seven of the rockets hit outside Afula without causing injuries. The attack came two days after Sheik Hassan Nasrallah had stated that Hizballah would fire rockets at targets beyond Haifa. In a message, aired by Lebanon&#8217;s al-Manar and Iran&#8217;s al-Alam networks on Wednesday 26 July 2006, Nasrollah made it clear that in response to Zionist atrocities Hezbollah combatants will launch missile attacks against cities in Occupied Palestine well beyond the port city of Haifa and will fight the Zionist invasion of south Lebanon. The rocket was probably a renamed Fadjr-5, marking the first time Hizballah had launched the Iranian-made weapon with a 75-km range. If fired from the Lebanese border, it could hit the northern outskirts of Tel Aviv.

By naming their rocket Khaibar, Hizballah retains a connection to the Iranian Fadjr [dawn] nomenclature. In one Hadith, [Bukhari Vol. 5, Bk 59, No. 512] Anas narrated: "The Prophet offered the Fadjr Prayer near Khaibar when it was still dark and then said, "Allahu-Akbar Then the inhabitants of Khaibar came out running on the roads. The Prophet had their warriors killed, their offspring and woman taken as captives. Safiya was amongst the captives, She first came in the share of Dahya Alkali but later on she belonged to the Prophet ... " [as one of his wives.]

By naming their rocket Khaibar, Hizballah reminds Muslims that they can fight outnumbered against the Jews and win. "Khaibar" means: "fortified place". Modern Khaibar is one of seven Counties in Saudi Arabia, located to the Northeast of Medina. The rocket was named after the famed battle between Islam's prophet Muhammad and Jewish tribes in the Arabian peninsula. When Amrozi bin Nurhasin, the Bali bomber, entered the courtroom on the day of his sentencing, he shouted "Jews, remember Khaibar. The army of Muhammad is coming back to defeat you." The valley surrounding Khaibar was considered one of the most fertile of the desert oases and its gardens of date palms were jealously guarded by the Jewish tribes whose territory it was. The Jews of Khaibar were considered the bravest warriors, and they posed a most powerful challenge to the supremacy of Islam. In 628 Khaibar was subdued by the Prophet Mohammed - 1,400 Muslims overcame some 10,000 Jews.

By naming their rocket Khaibar, Hizballah reminds Muslims that the victory at Khaibar established the institutions of the Islamic State for the Muslim conquest of non-Muslim peoples. After the victory of Muslims at Khaibar, the Jews were allowed to survive on the payment of special taxes. Under Islamic law, Kharaj [land tax] must be imposed of all lands conquered by force and not to be divided among the army but left to the original owners or allocated to non-Muslim settlers. Kharaj was first introduced after the battle of Khaibar, when the Holy Prophet (peace be upon him) allowed Jews of Khaiber to return to their lands on condition that they paid half of the produce as Kharaj. Jizyah [compensation] was a poll-tax levied on those who did not accept Islam, but lived under the protection of Islam, and were thus tacitly willing to submit to the ideals being enforced in the Muslim State. Since Christian and Jews were exempted from military service under the Islamic state, the Islamic state guaranteed their security in exchange of payment of Jizyah. Thus the dhimmi [the protected ones] evolved.

By naming their rocket Khaibar, Hizballah reminds Shia of the origins of their schism with the Sunni. The Shia are the Shiat Ali -- the party of Ali. The Shia Imamate began with Ali, who is also accepted by Sunni Muslims as the fourth of the "rightly guided caliphs" to succeed the Prophet. Shias revere Ali as the First Imam, and his descendants, beginning with his sons Hasan and Husayn, continue the line of the Imams until the twelfth. At Khaibar the Messenger of Allah handed over his banner to Imam Ali, and thus designated him as the man whom Allah and His Prophet loved. He directed him to lead the assault and to fight until the Jews submitted. Abul Fida says the following in his book of history: (Tarikhu 'l-mukhtasar fi Akhbari 'l-basha): " ... the Prophet said, "By Allah, tomorrow I will give the standard to a man who loves Allah and His Messenger and whom Allah and His Messenger love, one who is constant in onslaught and does not flee, one who will stand firm and will not return till victory is achieved."" Ali fought till Allah granted him a clear victory.

Various Hadith [Ansab al-Ashraf, vol. 2, pp. 93-94, on the authority of Abu Hurairah and Ibn Abbas, in similar wordings; al-Nisa'i, Khasa'is Ali bin Abi Talib. 1st ed., (Beirut: 1975), p. 9ff; al-Isabah, al-Isti'ab, HiIyat al-Awlya', and in Muslim's Sahih, in similar wordings] attest the following: "Ali, had I not been afraid that the Muslims would start regarding you as the Christians regard Jesus, I would have said things about you which would have made the Muslims venerate you and to consider the dust of your feet as something worth venerating; but it will suffice to say that you are from me and I am from you; you will inherit me and I will inherit you; you are to me what Aaron was to Moses; you will fight for my causes, you will be nearest to me on the Day of Judgement; you will be next to me at the Fountain of Kawthar; enmity against you is enmity against me; a war against you is a war against me; your friendship is my friendship; to be at peace with you is to be at peace with me; your flesh is my flesh; your blood is my blood; who obeys you obeys me; truth is on your tongue, in your heart and in your mind. You have as much faith in Allah as I have. You are a door to me. As per the order of Allah, I give you these tidings that your friends will be rewarded in Heaven and your enemies are doomed for Hell."

source:Hizballah Rockets


----------



## pk8

Hezbollahs Growing Ballistic Missile Stockpile Turns From Terror Threat to Military Threat

Read more: http://defensetech.org/2010/05/18/h...rror-threat-to-military-threat/#ixzz1C8qRdUEV
Defense.org


----------



## W.11

pk8 said:


> Hezbollah&#8217;s Growing Ballistic Missile Stockpile Turns From Terror Threat to Military Threat
> 
> Read more: http://defensetech.org/2010/05/18/h...rror-threat-to-military-threat/#ixzz1C8qRdUEV
> Defense.org



he meant yahweh would help


----------



## pk8

roy_gourav said:


> Well said, only thing is we don't have the right to judge the human being, the one sitting upstairs does, so we can just do our duties without worrying about being judged by our fellow "human beings".
> 
> Also create separate thread about your grievances with the IDF, please don't derail this one?




It depend on the person the fighter how to use his hardware,
if he doe's not have the spirit to fight what will the most advance hardware will do for him,
u can see this in 2006 Lebanon & 2009 Gaza war,
specially the 2006 war , now there is a new school of war called Hezbollah school of war same like the Vietcong in Vietnam and so on..


----------



## 500

pk8 said:


> It Is not important what Your weapon is,
> or where it is made in,
> The important thing is the Human being behind it......


Thats correct, thats why Israel won in 1948, 1956, 1967, 1973 wars despite having much less weapons than it's adversaries.



roy_gourav said:


> That is some serious military hardware. Good luck to the countries and their delusional leaders who still dream of defeating Israel in a war
> 
> I would love to serve in IDF for couple of years. Can non-Israelis join the IDF ?


There are two ways: MAHAL where u became a real soldier:

YouTube - Mahal , Overseas Volunteers In Israel's Fighting Force - Isr

And Sar El, a volunteer force, doing some jobs in the army:

YouTube - Sar El August 2009

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pk8

500 said:


> Thats correct, thats why Israel won in 1948, 1956, 1967, 1973 wars despite having much less weapons than it's adversaries.
> 
> 
> There are two ways: MAHAL where u became a real soldier:
> 
> YouTube - Mahal , Overseas Volunteers In Israel's Fighting Force - Isr
> 
> And Sar El, a volunteer force, doing some jobs in the army:
> 
> YouTube - Sar El August 2009





like the Zionist regem lose in 2000 & 2006 & 2009, 
and in nearby future.


----------



## 500

pk8 said:


> like the Zionist regem lose in 2000 & 2006 & 2009,
> and in nearby future.


2000 - there was not any war then.

2006 - Hezbollah attacked Israel. Israel retaliated killing 500-600 Hezbollah men and destroying or capturing all its facasilities. Since then Hezbollah does not dare to fire a single bullet towards Israel.

2009 - Hamas refused to continue cease fire and launched rocket barrages at Israeli towns. They called it "oil stain operation". Israel retaliated killing some 800 Hamas members and other militants. Hamas agreed to keep cease fire.

Wish Arabs more victories like that.


----------



## Super Falcon

unfortunatley to Muslim world they look deadly hope saudis learn from israel saudis keep buying billions of dollars but israelis buying and making with TOT and hope saudis also buy good systems for navy and army make army corner stone of its defence more than airforce first come army than airforce hope saudi Army get what it deserves


----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Archdemon



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mautkimaut

man ... can Indians come and serve in IDF?I tried in Indian army but got rejected...got into IIT though...


----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Archdemon

mautkimaut said:


> man ... can Indians come and serve in IDF?I tried in Indian army but got rejected...got into IIT though...


what for, it is better not to fight, preferably to study and than engineer war machines for others to fight with

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mautkimaut

Archdemon said:


> what for, it is preferable to study than make war



I always wanted to serve in army it helps in discipline and thinking on feet,team skills as well as leadership skills.I figure i can still try for Indian territorial army though


----------



## 500

Archdemon said:


>


A busy night for Herons. 



>


Robert De Niro has joined the IDF!  Now I feel safe. 



mautkimaut said:


> man ... can Indians come and serve in IDF?I tried in Indian army but got rejected...got into IIT though...


See my reply #284 

http://www..pk/forums/military-photos-multimedia/81482-israel-defense-forces-19.html#post1438979

I never seen anyone who enjoyed army service though

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mautkimaut

500 said:


> A busy night for Herons.
> 
> 
> Robert De Niro has joined the IDF!  Now I feel safe.
> 
> 
> See my reply #284
> 
> http://www..pk/forums/military-photos-multimedia/81482-israel-defense-forces-19.html#post1438979
> 
> I never seen anyone who enjoyed army service though




hmmm.. may be I am drawn by the uniform...anyways
IDF is doing a great job and nice hardware.I wish India too had legalized conscription .Would have decreased corruption


----------



## pk8

500 said:


> 2000 - there was not any war then.
> 
> 2006 - Hezbollah attacked Israel. Israel retaliated killing 500-600 Hezbollah men and destroying or capturing all its facasilities. Since then Hezbollah does not dare to fire a single bullet towards Israel.
> 
> 2009 - Hamas refused to continue cease fire and launched rocket barrages at Israeli towns. They called it "oil stain operation". Israel retaliated killing some 800 Hamas members and other militants. Hamas agreed to keep cease fire.
> 
> Wish Arabs more victories like that.





Yes u ar write why should (israel) lie ,
they never lie,
who can dear to say that.

G.W.Busch said that (israel)won the 2006 war.(not the terrorist)Hezbollah.


But i can not understand?,

with all ur American hardware & all the training &......
...........,
...........,

u (Zionist) could not stand, i think the vino-grad report said 1500 to 2000 Hezbollah fighter's for 33 day's!!!.

u had how much 4 or 5 division's(40,000 best of the best troop's most professional solder's in the world & ......)
ur troop's didn't manage to go in side Bint jebail village which was few meter's away from the boarder!!!.
all ur army was trying was to pass around the Hezbollah position's (not entering them).


yes in 2000 there was no war but to runaway from Lebanon.After 18 Year's of occupation.

yes in 2006 The so called might Israeli army destroyed the terrorist group (Hezbollah) & rescued the 2 israeli prisoner & stopped the rocket attack's from Lebanon.
All the objective of the war achieved mission accomplished?!!. 

yes the same in 2009 war against Gaza,
stopping the rocket attack's,
rescuing the israeli army prisoner,
destroying Hamas Gov & other resistance movement's,
All the objective of the war achieved mission accomplished?!!.

No one should daunt that isreali army never lie's?!!!


----------



## pk8

500 said:


> Yes, Hebrew "Namer" and Arabic "Namir" have same root: N-M-R
> 
> 
> I dont know, since last later is different. There is another word in Hebrew "Ra'ad", wich means "tremble", probably related to Arabic "Ra'ad".
> 
> Basicaly Hebrew and Arabic are related to each other like English to German. There are many common words, here numbers for example:
> 
> ---- Hebrew --- Arabic
> 1 --- ehad ---- wahad
> 2 -- shtaim --- tnin
> 3 -- shalosh -- talate
> 4 --- arb'a ---- arba'a
> 5 --- hamesh -- hamse
> 6 --- shesh ---- site
> 7 --- shev'a --- sab'a
> 8 -- shmone -- tamanye
> 9 -- tesh'a ----- tis'a
> 10 - eser ----- ashara



Because Both the Arab's & Jew's (not the Zionist) ar sons of Sam.


----------



## Archdemon

pk8 said:


> Yes u ar write why should (israel) lie ,
> they never lie,
> who can dear to say that.
> 
> G.W.Busch said that (israel)won the 2006 war.(not the terrorist)Hezbollah.
> 
> 
> But i can not understand?,
> 
> with all ur American hardware & all the training &......
> ...........,
> ...........,
> 
> u (Zionist) could not stand, i think the vino-grad report said 1500 to 2000 Hezbollah fighter's for 33 day's!!!.
> 
> u had how much 4 or 5 division's(40,000 best of the best troop's most professional solder's in the world & ......)
> ur troop's didn't manage to go in side Bint jebail village which was few meter's away from the boarder!!!.
> all ur army was trying was to pass around the Hezbollah position's (not entering them).
> 
> 
> yes in 2000 there was no war but to runaway from Lebanon.After 18 Year's of occupation.
> 
> yes in 2006 The so called might Israeli army destroyed the terrorist group (Hezbollah) & rescued the 2 israeli prisoner & stopped the rocket attack's from Lebanon.
> All the objective of the war achieved mission accomplished?!!.
> 
> yes the same in 2009 war against Gaza,
> stopping the rocket attack's,
> rescuing the israeli army prisoner,
> destroying Hamas Gov & other resistance movement's,
> All the objective of the war achieved mission accomplished?!!.
> 
> No one should daunt that isreali army never lie's?!!!
> *----------->*



*That actually might be the reason why you so dumb, advise to you try gradually to decrease collisions of your skull with solid objects, you will not retain your intelligence back but at least stop the decline.
*


----------



## 500

pk8 said:


> u (Zionist) could not stand, i think the vino-grad report said 1500 to 2000 Hezbollah fighter's for 33 day's!!!.
> 
> u had how much 4 or 5 division's(40,000 best of the best troop's most professional solder's in the world & ......)


Vinograd did not say that. Both sides were mobilizing forces. Israel used first only several thousands then about 10,000 and only in last two days were used 40,000. Similary Hezbollah grew mobilized from some 1500-2000 in first days to some 10,000 in last days.



> ur troop's didn't manage to go in side Bint jebail village which was few meter's away from the boarder!!!.


Bint Jbeil is not a village and its not few meters away from the border. What happened there is just clash between one IDF company and company of Hezbollah. Israel never used there any large forces.



> all ur army was trying was to pass around the Hezbollah position's (not entering them).


Plenty of villages were entered and captured.



> yes in 2000 there was no war but to runaway from Lebanon.After 18 Year's of occupation.


Israel never planed to stay in Lebanon. Israel entered and left Lebanon several times before. Infact Israel signed pulout agreement with Lebanon already in 1983, but this agreement was foiled by pro Syrian camp. During pullout in 200 dozen Hezbollah fighters were killed with zero casualties from Israel.



> yes in 2006 The so called might Israeli army destroyed the terrorist group (Hezbollah) & rescued the 2 israeli prisoner & stopped the rocket attack's from Lebanon.
> All the objective of the war achieved mission accomplished?!!.


Lebanese army took control of South, strong international force stationed there. All bunkers near the border were destroyed. Hezbollah does not dare to fire a single bullet towards Israel since then.



> yes the same in 2009 war against Gaza,
> stopping the rocket attack's,
> rescuing the israeli army prisoner,
> destroying Hamas Gov & other resistance movement's,
> All the objective of the war achieved mission accomplished?!!.


Everything Israel wanted is to force Hamas to extend cease fire. Thats what happened.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Archdemon

46545445231pd9.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## 500

Trophy active protection system intercepts two threats simultaneously:





More Trophy pics:


























Bonus, Trophy with girl:


----------



## Archdemon




----------



## culivert

liked the last one!


----------



## 500




----------



## 500




----------



## 500

TOW unit:


----------



## A1Kaid

The IDF must be very photogenic they take plenty of photos of themselves unlike any other Army I've seen. Not saying that's a bad or good thing...So after they leave the Army they can go into Photography...lol


----------



## 500

Most of IDF soldiers have digital cams and facebook accounts.


----------



## A1Kaid

Nice shots. Where was the first pictures taken? The first one seems it couldn't have been taken in Israel. The rest seem like there were taken in Israel.


----------



## A1Kaid

In the last photo you can see a rainbow colored glare. It may be lens related.


----------



## blackops

damn some of the most beautiful guns and girls i have seen will they take me in to


----------



## 500

A1Kaid said:


> Nice shots. Where was the first pictures taken? The first one seems it couldn't have been taken in Israel. The rest seem like there were taken in Israel.


All snow pics are from Golan heights.


----------



## 500




----------



## Super Falcon

israel always researches on new ways of military and civil technology thats why they are dectating terms in that field muslim world is alot behind long way to go


----------



## Archdemon



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Archdemon



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Muhammad-Bin-Qasim

Album of child killers thread!!!


----------



## xMustiiej70

I wonder how many soldier,boats,tanks have been posted over and over aigan.
with 7m population no matter how advanced you get...
you wont survive a full scale war..


----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Archdemon

xMustiiej70 said:


> I wonder how many soldier,boats,tanks have been posted over and over aigan.
> with 7m population no matter how advanced you get...
> *you wont survive a full scale war*..


 
If to judge by the history Israel went through several full scale wars with odds against, Israel is still here and stronger than ever. 
As i i said it to you before, prophecy given to the fools and you are full of it!


----------



## 500




----------



## 500




----------



## S-A-B-E-R->

Archdemon said:


> If to judge by the history Israel went through several full scale wars with odds against, Israel is still here and stronger than ever.
> As i i said it to you before, prophecy given to the fools and you are full of it!


 
agreed that u survived the past but today the armys r different their weapons r as good as urs their traning is the same as urs but today if a war occurs it won be the same as in past .geographically israel is at a very wrong pos for a war it is surrounded and that as in the past have made it in a defender and IDF knows it well thus all the long range weapons but today (if the arab world united ever) u ll face an enemy much more organized and using the same tactics as u ie long range stand off war thus saying israel ll survive another war is not correct due to 100000000000000000000000000 reasons yes the may hold back but survival is dufficule more of a MAD theory at work (no offence to jews ,my quarell is with israel and the ideas on which it stands.)


----------



## 500




----------



## 500

S-A-B-E-R-> said:


> agreed that u survived the past but today the armys r different their weapons r as good as urs their traning is the same as urs


On contrary, since fell of USSR gap has increased drastically.



> geographically israel is at a very wrong pos


Our position is very good: at north we have a high ground on Golan heights, from east we have Jordan valey is impossible to pass by any large armor formations, from south we have a huge open Sinai desert where attacking force will be extremelly vulnerable to air force.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Archdemon

S-A-B-E-R-> said:


> agreed that u survived the past but today the armys r different their weapons r as good as urs their traning is the same as urs but today if a war occurs it won be the same as in past .geographically israel is at a very wrong pos for a war it is surrounded and that as in the past have made it in a defender and IDF knows it well thus all the long range weapons but today (if the arab world united ever) u ll face an enemy much more organized and using the same tactics as u ie long range stand off war thus saying israel ll survive another war is not correct due to 100000000000000000000000000 reasons yes the may hold back but survival is *dufficule *more of a MAD theory at work (no offence to jews ,my quarell is with israel and the ideas on which it stands.)


 
What weapons are as good as Israeli? Israel is superior in weapon quality, if anything the gap is widen, 40 years ago there were practically no Israeli defense industries, and still won/withstood wars with on par and even better equipped armies, nowadays Israeli weapon industry is well know worldwide, exporting billions annually, for 2009 Israeli exports in the arm sector placed fifth worldwide, IDF itself has a vast R&D sector to meet unique problem solving approach that nowhere else can be purchased. 
Just one example,There are only five countries that produce AWACS core technology, USA Russia China Sweden and Israel. 

Israel is superior in weapon technology, we have to! otherwise we be extinct... 

Im not saying Israel is invincible, an all out war is not a walk in a park, it is difficult and there would be casualties, losses...


----------



## Archdemon



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Archdemon




----------



## dekho

I would like to know why do Israeli troops wear plain green BDUs without any Camo pattern whatsoever. Israel is a desert country so they should have more appropriate BDUs.


----------



## Archdemon

dekho said:


> I would like to know why do Israeli troops wear plain green BDUs without any Camo pattern whatsoever. Israel is a desert country so they should have more appropriate BDUs.


 
They do wear, special forces or on special missions.


----------



## 500

a view from Merkava 4's drivers periscope:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 500

Super Dvora fast boat:


----------



## SparklingCrescent

Archdemon said:


>


 
Look at that babe loaded... dayyum...


----------



## Archdemon

SparklingCrescent said:


> Look at that babe loaded... dayyum...


 
What do you mean?


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Archdemon said:


> What do you mean?


 
He thinks it looks cool...


----------



## John685

@500-

Are you nuts?

How can you post such pictures and information in a public forum!

These images should not be on the internet to begin with, much less on a forum like this!

Do you realize that you are giving out information that kills people!? Your information is going to kill Israeli soldiers. I am a combat soldier in miluim right now, and I find it despicable that you would endanger me and my comrades with your posts. 

I request you take them down (edit them blank) and think before you post such stuff in the future.

Thermal image of MK3... WHAT WERE YOU THINKING!? It's because of people like that we were back-stabbed in 2006. Hezbollah know how to keep their mouth shut unlike you. You should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## Tin Man

John685 said:


> @500-
> 
> Are you nuts?
> 
> How can you post such pictures and information in a public forum!
> 
> These images should not be on the internet to begin with, much less on a forum like this!
> 
> Do you realize that you are giving out information that kills people!? Your information is going to kill Israeli soldiers. I am a combat soldier in miluim right now, and I find it despicable that you would endanger me and my comrades with your posts.
> 
> I request you take them down (edit them blank) and think before you post such stuff in the future.
> 
> Thermal image of MK3... WHAT WERE YOU THINKING!? It's because of people like that we were back-stabbed in 2006. Hezbollah know how to keep their mouth shut unlike you. You should be ashamed of yourself.


 All these materials are on public sources.
keyword here is: youtube video.


----------



## John685

They should have never been uploaded in the first place, propagation of them is just as bad.


----------



## Tin Man

John685 said:


> They should have never been uploaded in the first place, propagation of them is just as bad.


 
legion etrangere...... You?


----------



## John685

Tin Man said:


> legion etrangere...... You?


 
IDF Airborne.


----------



## 500

John685 said:


> @500-
> 
> Are you nuts?
> 
> How can you post such pictures and information in a public forum!
> 
> These images should not be on the internet to begin with, much less on a forum like this!
> 
> Do you realize that you are giving out information that kills people!? Your information is going to kill Israeli soldiers. I am a combat soldier in miluim right now, and I find it despicable that you would endanger me and my comrades with your posts.
> 
> I request you take them down (edit them blank) and think before you post such stuff in the future.
> 
> Thermal image of MK3... WHAT WERE YOU THINKING!? It's because of people like that we were back-stabbed in 2006. Hezbollah know how to keep their mouth shut unlike you. You should be ashamed of yourself.


All I post here is from public sources and were posted on other forums before. Besides artishok sight is not a secret for anyone today. I served myself and I would never post anything clasified and what could endanger our soldiers.


----------



## John685

500 said:


> All I post here is from public sources and were posted on other forums before. Besides artishok sight is not a secret for anyone today. I served myself and I would never post anything clasified and what could endanger our soldiers.


 
I, and many others, would disagree with you.

I don't care that someone else was also an idiot and posted something he shouldn't have, but you spreading it is equally irresponsible. You should know that you can go to jail for most of the pictures you posted, I've seen it done. 

See the thing is, you are not the one to judge what is classified or not. And just so you know, any photos of sniper equipment, camo equipment or more than two tanks together is forbidden and is a court-martial offense which you can go to jail for. Posting the inside of tanks yet and their thermal signatures... 

Do the responsible thing and take down the pictures you posted. Also tell the original posters to take down the photos as well. The last thing you want is for the censorship military police to find this thread and for you to get in trouble if nothing else.


----------



## John685

Here, I will give you an example as well to show the problem.

Google: Hezbollah sniper camo

Now google: Israeli sniper camo

See the problem? One group knows how to keep their mouth shut.


----------



## Archdemon

John685 said:


> I, and many others, would disagree with you.
> 
> I don't care that someone else was also an idiot and posted something he shouldn't have, but you spreading it is equally irresponsible. You should know that you can go to jail for most of the pictures you posted, I've seen it done.
> 
> See the thing is, you are not the one to judge what is classified or not. And just so you know, any photos of sniper equipment, camo equipment or more than two tanks together is forbidden and is a court-martial offense which you can go to jail for. Posting the inside of tanks yet and their thermal signatures...
> 
> Do the responsible thing and take down the pictures you posted. Also tell the original posters to take down the photos as well. The last thing you want is for the censorship military police to find this thread and for you to get in trouble if nothing else.


 
Take a pill, all photos are in open domain, period! the "enemy" wouldn't find it hard to search for photos and find them in OPEN DOMAIN.


----------



## 500

John685 said:


> I, and many others, would disagree with you.
> 
> I don't care that someone else was also an idiot and posted something he shouldn't have, but you spreading it is equally irresponsible. You should know that you can go to jail for most of the pictures you posted, I've seen it done.
> 
> See the thing is, you are not the one to judge what is classified or not. And just so you know, any photos of sniper equipment, camo equipment or more than two tanks together is forbidden and is a court-martial offense which you can go to jail for. Posting the inside of tanks yet and their thermal signatures...
> 
> Do the responsible thing and take down the pictures you posted. Also tell the original posters to take down the photos as well. The last thing you want is for the censorship military police to find this thread and for you to get in trouble if nothing else.


These pics are circulating for years. By the way, I know on youtube some OPSEC sensitive videos (like video inside tank standing in night ambush) which I did not see on forums so I dont post them.


----------



## Archdemon

Dedicated to John685


----------



## John685

Archdemon said:


> Take a pill, all photos are in open domain, period! the "enemy" wouldn't find it hard to search for photos and find them in OPEN DOMAIN.


 
And spreading them more making them easier to find is any better?

Your level of disregard for the soldiers that will be hurt by this information is disgusting. With people like you and "500" (along with the fools who upload such photos), who needs spies?


----------



## blackops

John685 said:


> I, and many others, would disagree with you.
> 
> I don't care that someone else was also an idiot and posted something he shouldn't have, but you spreading it is equally irresponsible. You should know that you can go to jail for most of the pictures you posted, I've seen it done.
> 
> See the thing is, you are not the one to judge what is classified or not. And just so you know, any photos of sniper equipment, camo equipment or more than two tanks together is forbidden and is a court-martial offense which you can go to jail for. Posting the inside of tanks yet and their thermal signatures...
> 
> Do the responsible thing and take down the pictures you posted. Also tell the original posters to take down the photos as well. The last thing you want is for the censorship military police to find this thread and for you to get in trouble if nothing else.


 
google thermal images of tank you will find those images though not in large numbers 
and as per camo is concerned just wiki camo you will find a list of all countries


----------



## blackops

John685 said:


> And spreading them more making them easier to find is any better?
> 
> Your level of disregard for the soldiers that will be hurt by this information is disgusting. With people like you and "500" (along with the fools who upload such photos), who needs spies?


 
who needs a spy when wiki is there and stop jumping on them now 
List of camouflage patterns - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## John685

blackops said:


> who needs a spy when wiki is there and stop jumping on them now
> List of camouflage patterns - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


 


blackops said:


> google thermal images of tank you will find those images though not in large numbers
> and as per camo is concerned just wiki camo you will find a list of all countries




The Wiki thread has no info on modern IDF camo, thank god for that small thing at least.

And what fools like "500" and "Archdemon" don't realize is how such camo is only good if the enemy isn't used to seeing it. Once you sufficiently recognize a certain camo pattern, it becomes more of a headache than a positive for the user.

Like I said, find me several modern images showing Hezbollah sniper camo and positions.

I am sick of these backstabbers. I remember once having a jobnick (non-combat) talk about on the phone where I was going for an ambush since he saw it on the map and wanted to feel important, next day when I went to the ambush I had mortars fall unto my exact position; we were lucky to get out alive. At least in that case we caught the leaker and... well you get the picture.

Stop being know-it-alls and take responsibility, stop posting and delete your previous posts.


----------



## blackops

@John685
















all are from public sources


----------



## John685

Wonderful:

1)- M109?
2)- Challenger 2
3)- M1A2

None of them Israeli (except maybe M109?). The standing orders in the IDF is that it is forbidden to take any unauthorized pictures of any military equipment. And no one can say that they don't know about it since they sign a paper confirming that they will not do so.

Two wrongs don't make one right. 

Anyways, the military police have been informed about this thread and our two friends. I'll let them do the cleaning up. I will just say one last thing to "500"; if you really did serve, then you are a disgrace to the uniform and to the men and women it represents.


----------



## blackops

John685 said:


> Wonderful:
> 
> 1)- M109?
> 2)- Challenger 2
> 3)- M1A2
> 
> None of them Israeli (except maybe M109?). The standing orders in the IDF is that it is forbidden to take any unauthorized pictures of any military equipment. And no one can say that they don't know about it since they sign a paper confirming that they will not do so.
> 
> Two wrongs don't make one right.
> 
> Anyways, the military police have been informed about this thread and our two friends. I'll let them do the cleaning up. I will just say one last thing to "500"; if you really did serve, then you are a disgrace to the uniform and to the men and women it represents.


 
ease it up brother


----------



## John685

blackops said:


> ease it up brother


 
I can be easy on many things. But I draw a hard line where people would endanger other people, goes double for their arrogance. If she was under my command I would have her thrown in jail for a year and then dishonorably discharged with no pay, and that would be lenient.


----------



## CallsignAlzaeem

Pakistan and Israel both are visionary states,The war between them is inevitable its about time we will repeat 1967 history !! One of the states has to go and one has to stay and that will be decided on the tip of the sword..We will not let our Palestinian brothers and sisters down


----------



## Archdemon

CallsignAlzaeem said:


> Pakistan and Israel both are visionary states,The war between them is inevitable its about time we will repeat 1967 history !! One of the states has to go and one has to stay and that will be decided on the tip of the sword..We will not let our Palestinian brothers and sisters down


 
The avatar suit you perfectly! Lunatic...


----------



## Water Car Engineer

CallsignAlzaeem said:


> Pakistan and Israel both are visionary states,The war between them is inevitable its about time we will repeat 1967 history !! One of the states has to go and one has to stay and that will be decided on the tip of the sword..We will not let our Palestinian brothers and sisters down


 
Cool story bro.


----------



## 500

John685, you better complain here:

Israel Defense Forces (Read First Post!)

Since virtaully all my pics are from there.



CallsignAlzaeem said:


> its about time we will repeat 1967 history !!


U dream of another 1967? Why do u hate Arabs so much?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## John685

500 said:


> John685, you better complain here:
> 
> Israel Defense Forces (Read First Post!)
> 
> Since virtaully all my pics are from there.
> 
> 
> U dream of another 1967? Why do u hate Arabs so much?


 

Will do as well.

I will ask you one last time to delete your posts with the photos and do the mature and proper thing. We must put an end to the circulation of such OPSEC photos.


----------



## 500

Low pass of F-15:

















(from fresh forum).



John685 said:


> Will do as well.
> 
> I will ask you one last time to delete your posts with the photos and do the mature and proper thing. We must put an end to the circulation of such OPSEC photos.


I cant delete or edit old posts anyway.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MadDog

Guys plz plz be mature in your posts and let members post pics according to the topic...plz dont derail it through your political views !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blackops

CallsignAlzaeem said:


> Pakistan and Israel both are visionary states,The war between them is inevitable its about time we will repeat 1967 history !! One of the states has to go and one has to stay and that will be decided on the tip of the sword..We will not let our Palestinian brothers and sisters down


 
lol  best of luck


----------



## 500

alpine unit:


----------



## 500

Successful test of arrow anti ballistic missile, this week:


----------



## Archdemon

---------- Post added at 05:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:49 AM ----------


----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Archdemon



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Archdemon




----------



## John685

That's better. Stick with officially released photos and you will never have a problem.


----------



## Adir-M

Dolphin-Submarine


----------



## Capt.Popeye

CallsignAlzaeem said:


> Pakistan and Israel both are visionary states,The war between them is inevitable its about time we will repeat 1967 history !! One of the states has to go and one has to stay and that will be decided on the tip of the sword..We will not let our Palestinian brothers and sisters down


 
When is it happening, BTW? I'd like to buy my tickets for that show, even place my bets (and make some big money)!!
That sure is a funny story (good enough for the oscars).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Super Falcon

if anyone can destory israel neck on neck in this whole world it is pakistan only and india pet of israel i tell you why we are not going against this israel nation becoz of our bad policies and our curropt people if bhutto was till out PM you might have not seeen israel till now but even that israel always said that pakistan is their biggest enemy thats is the reason they are selling you weapons on discount and in recent years israel helping you more than ever before


----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Archdemon



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Archdemon




----------



## notorious_eagle

CallsignAlzaeem said:


> Pakistan and Israel both are visionary states,The war between them is inevitable its about time we will repeat 1967 history !! One of the states has to go and one has to stay and that will be decided on the tip of the sword..We will not let our Palestinian brothers and sisters down



War is inevitable , friend i don't know what have you been smoking but definitely sounds like good kush too me .

Contrary to the popular belief, Pakistan and Israel are by no mean enemies and have a very understanding relationship with each other. Israel has been assured by Pakistan several times through diplomatic and nondiplomatic channels that our nuclear weapons are aimed at only one country and that is not Israel. One only needs to look at how the Strategic Command have placed our nuclear missiles, they are not even on Israel's radius. Where do you think PAF was getting its spares for the F16s during the 90's, no other operator of the F16's would dare piss of the Americans by selling parts to PAF when it was embargoed. A large chunk of the weapons supplied to the Mujahideen's during the 80's were supplied from Israel. When PA in 2002 started investing in a UAV, the initial UAV's contained mission processing computers that were acquired from ELBIT. 

So putting all our emotions aside, lets come to a rational agreement that Israel is not an enemy of Pakistan. Even if war was inevitable as you suggest my friend, where do you think the battles will be fought. Clearly Pakistan does not has the capability to move its assets to the Middle East and neither does Israel has the capability to move its assets near our borders. Thus, all this non sense of war between Israel and Pakistan is hogwash. We already are preoccupied on our Eastern and Western borders, making an enemy out of Israel would not be good for us.

On topic, please keep posting the pictures. They are quite wonderful, politics aside its always good to see professionals at work.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GodlessBastard

Archdemon said:


>


 
I know looks mean nothing in war, but damn that plane has one UGLY nose.


----------



## Archdemon

GodlessBastard said:


> I know looks mean nothing in war, but damn that plane has one UGLY nose.


 
I checked and it turned out to be not IAF, it is testing platform from Elta subsidiary of IAI


----------



## 500

Super Falcon said:


> even that israel always said that pakistan is their biggest enemy


Seems this *myth* is very popular in Pakistan. I heard it several times on this forum.


----------



## 500




----------



## @nline

Is Israel the 1st country after USA who have more F-16 in their Air Force?


----------



## Super Falcon

yes 1st nation have more f16 after USA


----------



## 500

@nline said:


> Is Israel the 1st country after USA who have more F-16 in their Air Force?


Israel also achieved first combat kill and biggest number of air-air victories (over 45) with this aircraft. Ditto for F-15.


----------



## 500

Defenders, now retired:


----------



## 500



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500




----------



## 500

Recent pics of Merkava 4 tanks with Trophy active protection system:


----------



## 500

To honor women's service in the IDF in *celebration of International Women's Day*, the following is a collection of some of the interesting and noteworthy roles women are taking on throughout their service. Women have served in the IDF since its inception, and in Israeli defense organizations before the creation of the State of Israel (exceptional women such as Hannah Senesh and Sarah Aaronsohn, for example). Each year, 1,500 female combat soldiers are drafted into the IDF, a number which has remained consistent in recent years. Female soldiers also play crucial roles in command and control, commanding positions, and many others.


----------



## 500




----------



## 500




----------



## Pak_Sher

Are thess pictures in occupied Palestine? The second guy from the left with the 4 guys picture seems to be chilling... Are the Israeli soldiers allowed to get high on duty or what? What is the policy?


----------



## 500



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500




----------



## 500




----------



## 500




----------



## 500



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Mirco Tavors:












Regular Tavors + Negev:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Namer heavy APC:











Merkava Mk4 withy Trophy active protection:










Ahzarit heavy APC with Kalanit RCWS:


----------



## Water Car Engineer




----------



## 500

Iron Dome's first operational deployment near Beer Sheva, week ago:


----------



## 500

Second Iron Dome battery desployed today near Ashkelon:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

500 said:


> Namer heavy APC:



these are not jews for sure. 
its a bit off topic but can you show me any video or something how you people offer prayers.
i ve seen Jew people still offer prayers similar to Muslim's Salat.


----------



## milvipes

My cousin (of Chinese father & Jewish mother) is in the IDF auxilliary. He's very religious, even though his mother is largely non-observant.


----------



## Archdemon

Spectacular photos of Iron Dome you posted 500!!!


----------



## 500

danger-zone said:


> these are not jews for sure.


Yes these are Israeli Arab drivers.



> its a bit off topic but can you show me any video or something how you people offer prayers.
> i ve seen Jew people still offer prayers similar to Muslim's Salat.


Here some prayers:











IDF team in Japan:


----------



## 500

IAF in Italy, Sardinia:


----------



## 500

Arab Bedouin battalion:


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

thanx 500 but i was refereeing to something like this


----------



## egypt128

good


----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Roybot

Whats Israels defence budget? Google tells me it around 18 Billion USD?


----------



## S10

roy_gourav said:


> Whats Israels defence budget? Google tells me it around 18 Billion USD?


United States also give them nearly 4 billions worth of defence aids every year.


----------



## MadDog

*Yup i know the Jewish prayer is really similar to Muslim prayer.....even when they praise God, that part is really similar...anyways lets hope for a good future, Pakistan has a strong standing in the Muslim world and can act as a bridge between Arabs and Israelis in future, all we need to do is reduce the brainwashing on both sides. 

There is a Jewish Muslim unity group in Toronto, Salam-Shalom which organizes trips to Synagouges and Mosques where Jews and Muslims pray together.

The sad part is , that once there were around 5000-10000 jewish people in Karachi Pakistan, all migrated to west or Israel becuase of intolerance..in 1919 even the mayor of Karachi i heard was Jewish...still there is a Jewish graveyard in Karachi with 5000 graves. 
Bani Israel Graveyard - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I read a blog, and a Pakistani woman wrote there that she met a Pakistani Jew from Karachi who had settled in Israel and began to cry when remembering Karachi, we need to look at ourselves that these people are the sons of this soil, they settled here 2000 years back during Roman persecution and our government needs to do something so that these people can atleast visit their native cities in Pakistan. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

roy_gourav said:


> Whats Israels defence budget? Google tells me it around 18 Billion USD?


In 2009 Israeli defence budget was 46,039,495 shekel. Thats about 13 billion dollars. In addition Israel got 2.55 bln military aid from US.



S10 said:


> United States also give them nearly 4 billions worth of defence aids every year.


2.55

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500




----------



## Archdemon




----------



## 500

Hatehof company vehicles.

Zibar M, Ultra-High Mobility Special Operations Vehicle (4 t, 4-6 seats):




Xtream High Mobility Armored Vehicle (9 or 16 t weight, 8 seats), BMC chasis:




Wolf Armoured Vehicle (8 t, 9-12 seats), Ford chais:




Typhoon MRAP (14 t, 13 seats), Steyr chasis:




Navigator MRAP (16 t, 15 seats), BMC chasis:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Noob question-Does any Israeli company manufacture cars?
OT- can you guys post pictures of SPyDer MR-SAM??


----------



## 500

Bharadwaj said:


> Noob question-Does any Israeli company manufacture cars?


There is small factory in AIL in Nazareth. It produces M240/242/243 Storm (Jeep Wrangler deritives) and M462 Abir 4x4 vehicles.

M240 Storm 1:




M242 Storm 2:




M243 Storm 3:




M462 Abir:




each of these vehicles have armored version as well.



> OT- can you guys post pictures of SPyDer MR-SAM??


dont have sorry

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AHMED85

500 said:


> There is small factory in AIL in Nazareth. It produces M240/242/243 Storm (Jeep Wrangler deritives) and M462 Abir 4x4 vehicles.
> 
> M240 Storm 1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M242 Storm 2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M243 Storm 3:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> M462 Abir:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> each of these vehicles have armored version as well.
> 
> 
> dont have sorry


 
It seem that Israel Defense Forces to manufacturing most for America too little for them selves......


----------



## 500

AHMED85 said:


> It seem that Israel Defense Forces to manufacturing most for America too little for them selves......


Israel is very advanced in making vehicle armor kits. Plasan and Hatehof companies are one of the leading in the world. Israeli armor is used in most of US MRAPs for examle. But we make few vehicle chassis. Small country like Israel cant do everything.


----------



## TOPGUN

I am not a hater nor have anything personal against israel but i must say i do admire there armed forces specially there af.


----------



## 500

Israeli space launch vehicle Shavit:












Its 3 stage solid rocket. First two stages are from Jericho II ballistic missile. Overall length - 21.4 m, diameter - 2.3 m, weight - 31 t. Can put 350 kg sattellites to LEO orbit.






First launch was on 19 sept 1988. With experimental 156 kg Ofeq 1 satelite:






It entered a low earth orbit(LEO) of 248*1150km with a declination of 43 deg. , it stayed in orbit for 118 days although its expected lifespan was one month.

*Ofeq 2* was launched on April 3rd 1990 by the Shavit launcher , it entered a LEO of 210*1580km . Ofeq 2 stayed in orbit for 40 days , it too was designed to test technologies while the satellite was an improved Ofeq 1.


----------



## 500

*OFEQ 3*






OFEQ 3 was launched on April 15th 1995 by the Shavit improved launcher from the Palamachim site . It entered a LEO of 368*729km with a declination 37 deg. , it orbits earth once every 90 minutes . 

OFEQ 3 is a 2nd generation satellite based on the OFEQ 1 Satellite , it has an advanced navigation system and its projected life span was 2 years currently its still in orbit . 
The payload that OFEQ 3 carried wasn't clear at first and the official version was that it is a test satellite like its predecessor. 

The truth is that it is a spy satellite carrying the ERMS CCD with a resolution of up to 2 meters , thus Israel has an operational spy satellite although since it is a LEO satellite it isn't always in contact with Israel . OFEQ 3 is the proto type for the EROS Satellite net which will provide 24 hour contact with Israel. was the first operational Israeli satellite with reconnaissance (photography) capabilities. It weighed 225 kg and had a perigee of 369 km and was launched on a new version of Shavit


Payload Weight 36 kg 
Satellite Weight 189 kg 
Total Weight 225 kg 
Height 2.3 meters 
Diameter Base 1.2 meters 
Diameter Top 0.7 meters 
Solar panels size 3.6 squared meters 
Power consumption 180 Watts 
Telemetry data rate 15 Kbit/second 
Telecommand data rate 5 Kbits/second 
Attitude control accuracy 0.01 Degrees 

*OFEQ 5*






was launched 28 May 2002. The 300 kg Ofeq 5 orbited the earth on a course with a perigee of 262 km and an apogee of 774 km, bent around 143.5 degrees. During the course of its mission, its perigee was raised to 369 km and its apogee was lowered on 771 kilometers, in an attempt to prolong the satellite's lifespan. Some observers believe that the 300 kg weight of the satellite, combined with the additional propulsive requirements of the retrograde orbit, constitute a de facto demonstration of the Shavit's ICBM potential.

Ofeq 5's camera with 70 cm resolution offered much improved quality over Ofeq 3:






IKONOS is US commercial satellite which weights 726 kg and has resolution of 1 m.

*OFEQ 7* was launched by a Shavit space launch vehicle on June 11, 2007. Equipped with advanced technology and a series of new enhancements to provide improved imagery, it is placed into a elliptical orbit of 300x600 kilometers. Three days after its launch, IAI/MBT Space Division received the first images taken by the satellite. The Ofek 7 is a follow-on spacecraft to Ofek 5 that was placed into orbit in 2002.

*OFEQ 9* was successfully launched on June 22, 2010 from Palmachim Air Base.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

TOPGUN said:


> I am not a hater nor have anything personal against israel but i must say i do admire there armed forces specially there af.


 
ya i agree with you, jews have done much to regain the land they lived before Salahudeen came and it is shameful for Arab Muslim countries that enjoyed calm life and never gave much importance to defence and arming their forces, throwing behind the saying of the Prophet PBUH. a small country handled mighty Muslims countries of the region, although they were provided unconditioned backup by USA and EU countries but that was impossible and they did it. 

&#1740;&#1729; &#1588;&#1575;&#1578;&#1585; &#1583;&#1605;&#1575;&#1594; &#1602;&#1608;&#1605; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1729; &#1606;&#1746; &#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608;&#1722; &#1705;&#1740; &#1570;&#1586;&#1605;&#1575;&#1740;&#1588; &#1705; &#1604;&#1574;&#1746; &#1581;&#1740;&#1575;&#1578; &#1585;&#1705;&#1726;&#1740; &#1729;&#1746;. &#1608;&#1585;&#1606;&#1729; &#1578;&#1605;&#1575;&#1605; &#1602;&#1583;&#1740;&#1605; &#1602;&#1608;&#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1578;&#1576;&#1575;&#1729; &#1608; &#1576;&#1585;&#1576;&#1575;&#1583; &#1705;&#1585; &#1583;&#1740; &#1711;&#1740; &#1578;&#1726;&#1740;&#1722;. &#1740;&#1729; &#1575;&#1740;&#1705; &#1591;&#1585;&#1729; &#1587;&#1746; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1729; &#1705;&#1575; &#1593;&#1586;&#1575;&#1576; &#1729;&#1746; &#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1575;&#1606;&#1608;&#1722; &#1662;&#1585;. &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1729; &#1587;&#1746; &#1583;&#1588;&#1605;&#1606; &#1705;&#1746; &#1605;&#1705;&#1575;&#1576;&#1604;&#1746; &#1605;&#1740;&#1722; &#1605;&#1583;&#1583; &#1705;&#1740; &#1583;&#1593;&#1575; &#1705;&#1740;&#1575; &#1705;&#1585;&#1740;&#1722;.
PLZ TARJUMA NA KARAIN


----------



## 500

Israeli soldiers play with Palestinian boys in Hebron.


----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Archdemon

What a beauty! i wish there were higher resolution photo


----------



## Mo12

I especially admire Israel agricultural technology, could solve World food crisis, with Israel help, desert Rajasthan is making olives with Israel technology.

Thought they might not be good pictures for this thread, but it can serve to be a great humanitarian effort world wide.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARSENAL6

milvipes said:


> My cousin (of *Chinese* father & *Jewish* mother) is in the IDF auxilliary. He's very religious, even though his mother is largely non-observant.


 
The greatest contridiction ever !


----------



## yousaf goebbels

TOPGUN said:


> I am not a hater nor have anything personal against israel but i must say i do admire there armed forces specially there af.


i have everything against IDF cause the have occupied Qibla e Awal the Al Quds.....i dont have anything against orthodox jews who believe zionism is against the fundamentals of judaism....and yea i also have something against those jews who conspired against Germany during ww1 and ww2 and the cash4gold company


----------



## yousaf goebbels

Archdemon said:


>


 
with all this harware....$10 qassam still dosent lets you sleep at night


----------



## 500




----------



## 500

> Israeli soldiers salute at the graves of killed comrades at the Kiryat Shaul military cemetery in Tel Aviv on May 8, 2011, ahead of the start of Remembrance Day.










> An Israeli soldier salutes after placing flags on the graves of fallen soldiers at the military cemetery on the Mount of Olives in Jerusalem May 8, 2011.










> IAF Flight for Israel's 63rd Independence Day - May 10, 2011. The Israeli Air Force crosses all of Israel from north to south, in honor of the country's 63rd Independence Day


----------



## 500



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## egypt128



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haskhai

&#1606;&#1614;&#1589;&#1618;&#1585;&#1612; &#1605;&#1616;&#1617;&#1606; &#1575;&#1604;&#1604;&#1614;&#1617;&#1607;&#1616; &#1608;&#1614;&#1601;&#1614;&#1578;&#1618;&#1581;&#1612; &#1602;&#1614;&#1585;&#1616;&#1610;&#1576;&#1612;


----------



## 500

IDF ordnance corps:


----------



## Dhruv V Singh

The arabs prolly loose half their motivation to fight just by looking at these bad boys. Go Israel!


----------



## 500

S13 Naval commando.


----------



## 500



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## unicorn

Sometimes I got the feeling that Israeli forces very much admire the russian weapons.Is it true?


----------



## 500

unicorn said:


> Sometimes I got the feeling that Israeli forces very much admire the russian weapons.Is it true?


Russian weapons were formidable enemy. Navy seals use AK-47 because its very reliable even after water and mud + u can use captured ammunition. Other SF units use M4.

In past we had two brigades armed with captured Russian tanks:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500




----------



## Adir-M




----------



## 500

> A technician passing under an F-16i Sufa as the day's last sign of light lights the plane.
> Photo by: Carmel Horowitz.








> An F-16i Sufa parking in Hatzerim Air Force Base.
> Photo by: Carmel Horowitz.








> Night view of one of the 'Knights of the Orange Tail' squadron shelters, with an F-16i Sufa in the back heading towards the runway.
> Photo by: Carmel Horowitz.








> Four F-16D 'Barak' waiting for departure during an exercise in Hatzor base.
> Photo by: Carmel Horowitz.








> An F-16A Netz of the 'Defedners of the South' squadron departing from Nevatim air force base.
> Photo by: Nehemia Gershuni.








> Rear view of an F-15i Ra'am joining the others while waiting in line for departure.
> Photo by: Carmel Horowitz.








> Two F-15i Ra'am (thunder) flying above the Negev desert.








> Three Baz (F-15) aircrafts flying above snowy Turkey during an exercise abroad.


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

500 said:


>


 
So BATMAN flies for the IAF?(look at his inner)


----------



## iPakMan

CoLdHeArTeD DUDE said:


> So BATMAN flies for the IAF?(look at his inner)


 
Oh yah, we gave him citizenship after Dark Knight.


----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Archdemon

[/IMG]


----------



## Archdemon



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Archdemon




----------



## bularab

Impressive. Could you please give me some info/picture about those Sand Cats? Bulgarian government bought 7 of these in 2010 and there was no info about them.


----------



## Archdemon

Maybe you mean Wildcat? 
IMI Introduces a new design for the Wildcat Armored Vehicle


WILDCAT


----------



## bularab

No, I'm talking about this: Plasan Sand Cat - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## 500

bularab said:


> No, I'm talking about this: Plasan Sand Cat - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Here Israeli Sandcat. It uses modified Ford F350 chassis with accelerated engine (350-400 hp). It weight up to 6 tons.









Bulgaria bought larger version of Sandctat based on modified F550 chassis, weighting up to 9 tons. Same version bought Mexico. Mexican:









Bulgarian:




Vehicles have protection against 7.62 AP bullets. F550 version also protection vs. IEDs.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bularab

Thanks. Sounds pretty good. I think Bulgaria have 27 of them.


----------



## 500

Archdemon said:


>


Cute


----------



## 500

_IAF 947th Air Defense Network Battalion getting familiar with the Iron Dome
_




_Launcher

_




_Radar

_




_Launch Control Centre
_
_Heron_





_A look at some of IAF ordnances
_





The Guardium UGV patrolling alongside infantry





A night-time arrest operation in Judea Samaria





Oketz dog unit:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

MATILAN police SF unit:


----------



## bularab

They look like terrorists  Joke... seems that they are well trained. What is their primary equipment?


----------



## 500

bularab said:


> They look like terrorists  Joke... seems that they are well trained. What is their primary equipment?


M4 as u can see on pics.


Israeli jets in Italy:











Israeli helicopters in Greece:


----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Archdemon




----------



## bularab

Beatiuful photos... you have some very talented spotters.


----------



## 500

The AirMule Medevac UAV prototype:
















http://www.urbanaero.com/Downloads/Mule stat sheet.pdf
http://www.urbanaero.com/whatsnew.htm
Unmanned MULE Set for First Flight

IDF Bedouin Batallion, during training, November 2010

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raja.Pakistani

Lankan Ranger said:


>


 
Nice pics. They are well equipped to fight against Palestinian unarmed civilian and childrens though bullet proof jacket is missing there. I am sure they cannot dare to stand in front of Palestinians kids without these equipment


----------



## Archdemon

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Nice pics. They are well equipped to fight against Palestinian* unarmed civilian* and childrens though bullet proof jacket is missing there. I am sure they cannot dare to stand in front of Palestinians kids without these equipment


 
What a moron

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Raja.Pakistani said:


> Nice pics. They are well equipped to fight against Palestinian unarmed civilian and childrens though bullet proof jacket is missing there.


Bolletproof jacket is not missing. 



> I am sure they cannot dare to stand in front of Palestinians kids without these equipment


Go educate urself:

1948 Arab
Suez Crisis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Six-Day War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
War of Attrition - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Yom Kippur War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
1982 Lebanon War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

You can also tell me what do u see on this pic:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500




----------



## 500



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Veni

nice pictures thanks


----------



## harpoon

I always wondered how IDF being a conscript army be so professional and efficient.

@ Russian tanks in IDF, So its true that Arabs lost because of their inefficiency and not due to the Russian weapons they were using.

Anyways nice going Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Archdemon



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saumyasupratik

I've always wondered as to why IDF have no dedicated Infantry Fighting Vehicles like the M2A3 Bradly or CV90.They don't fit the doctrine or because the Merkava's do the job of transporting a fireteam effectively?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Archdemon said:


>


 
500s display pics is awesome...

Also what jet is this?


----------



## saumyasupratik

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> 500s display pics is awesome...
> 
> Also what jet is this?


 
A4N Skyhawk.


----------



## saumyasupratik

Any Photos of those beautiful Super Frelons in IAF service?


----------



## Archdemon




----------



## 500

saumyasupratik said:


> I've always wondered as to why IDF have no dedicated Infantry Fighting Vehicles like the M2A3 Bradly or CV90.They don't fit the doctrine or because the Merkava's do the job of transporting a fireteam effectively?


The reason is simple: Israel has more tanks than trained crews for tanks. So if we train a crew, better to put it in tank rather than IFV.



Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Also what jet is this?


A-4 SKyhwak, used for training. Soon are going to be replaced either by T-50 Golden Eagle or M-346 Master.



saumyasupratik said:


> Any Photos of those beautiful Super Frelons in IAF service?


----------



## Tshering22

500 said:


> Bolletproof jacket is not missing.
> 
> 
> Go educate urself:
> 
> 1948 Arab
> Suez Crisis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Six-Day War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> War of Attrition - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Yom Kippur War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 1982 Lebanon War - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> You can also tell me what do u see on this pic:



Some people cannot digest reality. Nice pics by the way.


----------



## Respect4Respect01

What is israel, never heard of that country.


----------



## Veni

Respect4Respect01 said:


> What is israel, never heard of that country.


cmmn men


----------



## PteX

Respect4Respect01 said:


> What is israel, never heard of that country.


 
You know that one country that all the extremist muslims vow to destroy but then cry to the UN to stop Israel from destroying them? That one.


----------



## 500

Tshering22 said:


> Some people cannot digest reality. Nice pics by the way.


Thanks. 



Respect4Respect01 said:


> What is israel, never heard of that country.


Here the addresses of Israel's embassy and consulates in Canada:

The Israeli Government's Official Website, by the Ministry of Foreign Affairs

Ask there. 

-------------------------------

More Israeli Super Frelons:


----------



## mohsinkid

nice pictures.

I love the blue glow in the david star on jets (visible in the dark or night)


----------



## Archdemon

Respect4Respect01 said:


> What is israel, never heard of that country.


 
well now you know

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Silk

Is that the country that blows up a crippled man with an hellfire? It has no ethics.

The reality is that it steals land cause it is written is a book. It terrorizes entire populations and calls them terrorists if they react. And it acts like Hitler in ww2. Concentration camps. Lebensraum. And arrogant.


----------



## notorious_eagle

Ladies and Gents

Can we please keep politics out of this thread. I am actually enjoying the pictures posted by our Israeli friends, especially 500 for doing a marvellous job. Hate me or Love em, but gotta respect the Israel Armed Forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## debabratbarman

man no wonder cant do anything infront of israel. even with latest toys i think arab cant defeat israel.


----------



## notorious_eagle

debabratbarman said:


> man no wonder cant do anything infront of israel. even with latest toys i think arab cant defeat israel.


 
The professionalism and discipline the Israelis have is something the Arabs can only dream of having.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TrMhMt

PteX said:


> You know that one country that all the extremist muslims vow to destroy but then cry to the UN to stop Israel from destroying them? That one.


 
You invade their lands and claim as "extremist muslim". yeah yeahh they are ....



debabratbarman said:


> man no wonder cant do anything infront of israel. *even with latest toys i think arab cant defeat israe*l.



Yes you are right coz they have sister USA ....


----------



## 500

Silk said:


> Is that the country that blows up a crippled man with an hellfire? It has no ethics.


This crippled man was responsible for most of suicide attacks against Israel. I wish that Pakistan will also find and eliminate everyone who are responsible for suicide attacks there. 

YAHALOM(Combat Engineering SF) -


----------



## 500




----------



## DANGER-ZONE

PteX said:


> You know that one country that all the extremist muslims vow to destroy but then cry to the UN to stop Israel from destroying them? That one.


 
Well he might be an ignorant, that's why he asked here. 
But it is really necessary to answer him keeping you attached in the post. 
Bro *Respect4Respect01* Israel is the country of those Jews who were treated well by Nazis and Pharaohs & Ramses.


----------



## 500




----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Archdemon




----------



## gubbi

500 said:


>


 Question:
Most air-to-air refuelling is done at high altitudes, atleast every one of the pics that I have seen. This F-15 seems to be getting topped up at a pretty low altitude and very near to civilian population center. Is that normal or it doesnt matter?


----------



## Archdemon

They fly over the water and this is not actually refueling but merely for display


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

Hey *500* ! Do you personally know NIR BEN YOUSUF, the aviation photographer ?


----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Archdemon



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Tshering22

Great pics man! Especially the one with female soldiers (the girl in second pic is amazing!)


----------



## Archdemon

..................


----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Night_Raven

Awesome pics ... man and machine up close ( and women too  ) !


----------



## Archdemon

.........


----------



## Archdemon

Israeli and Greek exercise


----------



## Archdemon

More of Israel Greece exercise


----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Archdemon



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tshering22

Archdemon, your air force has planned to replace their F-16s with F-35s right? Then what do you plan to replace your F-15s with? Any ideas on that decision?


----------



## Archdemon

F-35 is not to replace any current aircraft in Israeli inventory, it is an addition


----------



## Archdemon



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Archdemon



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Archdemon



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Archdemon



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## untitled

Archdemon said:


>



Skyhawks still operational ?


----------



## Archdemon



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## untitled

Archdemon said:


>


 
What is the bag like thing over the helmets ? Something similar to the desert head gear ?


----------



## Archdemon

varigeo said:


> Skyhawks still operational ?


 
As an advanced trainer, but not for long, Israel is planning to acquire new advance trainers to replace the Good but old A-4T, the competitors are South Korean T-50 and Italian M-346


----------



## Archdemon

varigeo said:


> What is the bag like thing over the helmets ? Something similar to the desert head gear ?


 
The functionality of this camouflage sack is to break helmet/head silhouette which is distinguishable by human eye

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Archdemon



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TOPGUN

A truly deadly force one must respect them for that either like it or not i just love the desert schme on there aircrafts.


----------



## Archdemon

Thank you


----------



## TOPGUN

Archdemon said:


> Thank you


 
My pleasure  i have talks at times with my old neighbor / my good friend who is a ex IAF capt sereved your mother land for many years so i know bit more then the avg person about your forces


----------



## Archdemon



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Archdemon




----------



## jha

*IDF issues tender for rocket systems*








> The army is moving forward with plans to equip its ground forces with precision rockets, and issued a tender last month to Israeli industries for rocket systems which it believes will increase its strike capabilities ahead of a future conflict with Hezbollah in Lebanon.
> 
> Under the IDF&#8217;s plan, the Artillery Corps, which will operate the rockets, will establish a number of new rocket battalions within its various brigades.
> 
> The tender was issued to leading Israeli defense firms, including Israel Military Industries, Elbit Systems, Israel Aerospace Industries and Rafael Advanced Defense Systems.
> 
> One of the systems under review is the Accular, developed by IMI. The Accular is a 60 millimeter autonomous surface-to-surface missile, guided by a GPS system that puts it within 10 meters of a target.
> 
> The missile is fired from a new launcher developed by IMI called Lynx, which is designed to fire a variety of rockets &#8211; 160 mm., 122 mm. and 300 mm. The launcher is loaded on the back of a truck and can be reloaded in under 10 minutes.



IDF issues tender for rocket systems - JPost - Defense


----------



## jha

[video]http://wejew.com/media/5936/Israel_Aerospace_Industries_Present_Developments_f or_Ground_Forces/[/video]


----------



## Archdemon

Great, there are some interesting systems


----------



## drunken-monke

Those Israeli lady soldiers are so beautiful that, who the hell wants to fight with those lovely ladies...


----------



## jha

Archdemon said:


> Great, there are some interesting systems



JUMPER is not a conventional system..This is most probably to inflict maximum damage to advancing opponent at places where the defence in not so strong..


----------



## jha

*Arrow missile-defense may be installed on new warships*



> The IDF is considering installing Arrow missile-defense systems on new missile ships that it might acquire under the multi-year budget plan currently under review.
> 
> The General Staff has yet to decide whether it will buy two new surface vessels, estimated to cost over $500 million, and is expected to make a decision in the coming weeks.





> The thinking behind the installation of Arrow missiles on navy ships is the ability to make the missile-defense system mobile and to deploy it even far from the country in the event of a conflict. It would also enable the country to ensure survivability of key capabilities in the event that the ground-based systems are damaged.


----------



## jha

*IAF ups pressure for V-22 buy*



> The Israeli air force (IAF) will increase the pressure on the country's ministry of defence to fund the purchase of Bell-Boeing V-22 tilt rotors, following a positive evaluation of the aircraft.
> A delegation from the IAF, including pilots and technical experts, recently visited US Marine Corps sites in the United States, to inspect the USMC's MV-22B Ospreys.





> sraeli sources said that feedback from the IAF was overwhelmingly positive.
> The IAF now wants to include an initial order for "limited" numbers of the V-22 in the multi-year spending plan being prepared by the Israeli Defence Force.


----------



## TOPGUN

Truly a deadly force no doubt i have much respect for their armed forces .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

*Artillery corps exhibition:*

Skylark mini UAV:
























Raz multi-mission & counter battery radar (EL/M-2084)


----------



## 500

Tamuz long range anti tank missile:


----------



## 500

Hermes 450 UAV:












MLRS:


----------



## Archdemon




----------



## 500

Hermes 900:


----------



## fd24

These weapons are american charity to israel. Israel would not exist without american charity. Cant wait for america to go bankrup.

Long live Hamas the democratically elected representatives of the Palestinian people.


----------



## 500

Merkava Mk4M, with active protection:



















superkaif said:


> These weapons are american charity to israel. Israel would not exist without american charity. Cant wait for america to go bankrup.
> 
> Long live Hamas the democratically elected representatives of the Palestinian people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fd24

500 said:


> Merkava Mk4M, with active protection:


 
Yea this guy has his own psychiatrist dont he. lol Nothing changes Without america israel would have next to no weapons. Probably bows and arrows.

Long live Hamas the democratically elected representatives of the Palestinian people.


----------



## 500

Palestinian people are now bombarded by Syria. 

BBC News - Syria unrest: Palestinian refugees flee camp, says UN


----------



## fd24

Tell me what do you expect us to say to you. you are a zionist posting pictures of american or american deriv weapons on pak def forum these weapons have been used on innocent muslim women and children. I think thats disgusting and you are trying to bate us and will now ignore you


----------



## Archdemon




----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR

Archdemon said:


>


 
Why do Israeli soldiers wear this cloth on their helmet?Is it for better camouflage or somethign else?


----------



## Archdemon

CoLdHeArTeD DUDE said:


> Why do Israeli soldiers wear this cloth on their helmet?Is it for better camouflage or somethign else?



Its functionality to break head silhouette


----------



## Archdemon

Israeli air force in Greece:


----------



## 500

Chinese chief of staff visit Israel










Joint IDF - US Marines urban warfare training at the Zeelim MOUT facilities


----------



## DADU

superkaif said:


> These weapons are american charity to israel. Israel would not exist without american charity. Cant wait for america to go bankrup.
> 
> Long live Hamas the democratically elected representatives of the Palestinian people.



So what about Egypt it gets 2 billion $$ the largest for any Arab or Muslim country every year by USA second only to Israel. *Their weapons are also donated to keep the balance of power between Arabs and Israelis.*

Or Saudi Arabia which has its whole army equipped on western weapons or even turkey which is in Nato and is helping doing projects with major American companies i.e. F-35 .

*Why wont you talk about them???????* Because they are Arabs and Muslims but you fail to understand Israels position and blatantly accuse it of racism and Zionism?????

*And not to mention the crude weapons the Palestinian terrorists use against Israeli people *like suicide bombings, car bombings, using children as weapons, hiding in residential areas???

*No nothing about them??????? *Because they are not Israelis?????

Israel has a right to exist (just like anybody else) and defend her lands from whoever attacks her ..

Peace 

Most US aid to Egypt goes to military - Telegraph

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Archdemon



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Archdemon

I just adore this photo Helmet Mounted Display

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Being of Indian origin I could not be more behind Israel. 

Long live Israeli-Indian friendship. 

(^^^JHMCS if I'm not wrong).


----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Archdemon




----------



## lem34

Can you imagine how dangerous the israelis would be if they had a significant population. Thats the only thing that they cant buy nor can america help them with


----------



## Archdemon

Israel is like Box Jellyfish, small and seemingly harmless, drifting in an ocean of world political affairs, but if you try to mess with it it will unleash might that you couldn't have imagined be in the possession of such a small creature


----------



## Mosamania

You can summaries the history of the Arab-Israeli wars in this beautiful line from one of the Books I read countless time:

"Hence the saying: If you know the enemy and know yourself, you need not fear the result of a hundred battles. If you know yourself but not the enemy for every victory gained you will also suffer a defeat. If you know neither the enemy nor yourself, you will succumb in every battle."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Archdemon




----------



## lem34

To see who they are up against:

http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRYDSVl38Yfszgp-6My782m9YAeTPXI8osV7vEM9LF-AQ0Puwyc

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## fd24

Aryan_B said:


> To see who they are up against:
> 
> http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRYDSVl38Yfszgp-6My782m9YAeTPXI8osV7vEM9LF-AQ0Puwyc



Come on guys do you think Aryans photo better than Archdemons pics. Plz share your thoughts and vote


----------



## lem34

I have more: 

http://wingless.aoriginality.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/08/palchildabuse15_child_bomber.jpg


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

self deleted


----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Archdemon

Trophy APS


----------



## Zabaniyah

I am curious, what are those fabric-like material the soldiers are wearing on their helmets? What is it for? Camouflage?


----------



## lem34

Zabanya said:


> I am curious, what are those fabric-like material the soldiers are wearing on their helmets? What is it for? Camouflage?



It looks like their underpants. They take them off in case they see any hezbollah fighters. This way if they see hezbollah fighter and have an accident they dont have to wash their underpants


----------



## fd24

Aryan_B said:


> It looks like their underpants. They take them off in case they see any hezbollah fighters. This way if they see hezbollah fighter and have an accident they dont have to wash their underpants



They look like boxer shorts to me lolz......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notorious_eagle

Aryan_B said:


> It looks like their underpants. They take them off in case they see any hezbollah fighters. This way if they see hezbollah fighter and have an accident they dont have to wash their underpants



Enough of derailment of the thread, stop trolling. I am actually enjoying our Israeli friends posting pictures of the IDF, as a fighting force the IDF has my respect. Last i saw, none of these entities such as Hezbollah dare engage the IDF head on in a conventional shoot out because they know that they will get annihilated.


----------



## Zabaniyah

Aryan_B said:


> It looks like their underpants. They take them off in case they see any hezbollah fighters. This way if they see hezbollah fighter and have an accident they dont have to wash their underpants





superkaif said:


> They look like boxer shorts to me lolz......



Hey trolls, those still didn't answer my question!


----------



## lem34

Zabanya said:


> Hey trolls, those still didn't answer my question!



Is that a complement coming from you?


----------



## fd24

Zabanya said:


> I am curious, what are those fabric-like material the soldiers are wearing on their helmets? What is it for? Camouflage?



If you are that curious why don't you PM the guy or why don't you go onto IDF. I'm sure you will get a lovely warm greeting and all your questions will be answered.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

Aryan_B said:


> Is that a complement coming from you?



Nope, dead serious 



superkaif said:


> If you are that curious why don't you PM the guy or why don't you go onto IDF. I'm sure you will get a lovely warm greeting and all your questions will be answered.



mmm...

I am not really into political pillow-fights


----------



## lem34

Zabanya said:


> Nope, dead serious
> 
> 
> 
> mmm...
> 
> I am not really into political pillow-fights



I actually abhor anyone having weapons but in particular the israelis because how is one expected to feel about these shiny killing toys? Used at times indiscriminatly on innocents


----------



## fd24

Aryan_B said:


> I actually abhor anyone having weapons but in particular the israelis because how is one expected to feel about these shiny killing toys? Used at times indiscriminatly on innocents



Do you think these guys put the pics on here as a warning or deterrent or a sign of don't mess with us? Why do i want to see a guy who looks like a mercenary from Nigeria holding a rocket ready for someone that's probably got a sweet or a piece of roti in their hand?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mitth

yes this is no political pillow-fight..............


----------



## Archdemon

Zabanya said:


> Hey trolls, those still didn't answer my question!


 
The purpose of camouflage sack on the helmet is to break head silhouette, which is easily distinguishable by human brain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11

and ofcourse, lessons from history






netanyahu saluting his jew SS


----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Archdemon

KarachiPunk said:


> and ofcourse, lessons from history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> netanyahu saluting his jew SS


 
Dear Imbecile you got confused with your Muslim Brothers:


----------



## Archdemon

KarachiPunk said:


> and ofcourse, lessons from history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> netanyahu saluting his jew SS


 
Dear Imbecile you got confused with your Muslim Brothers:


----------



## Zabaniyah

Archdemon said:


> Dear Imbecile you got confused with your Muslim Brothers:



That's a Roman salute. 

Although, the Nazi salute is basically a derivative from the Roman one.


----------



## W.11

hahahahahaha, what a joke, that palestinian guy was helping them because jews were accopying their lands

second have you forgotten every time when muslims saved you jew arse whether it be spain or ottoman refuged you when you were being killed and kicked out from queen isabella and the church????

Social and cultural exchange in Al-Andalus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

History of the Jews in the Ottoman Empire - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Sultan Bayezid II sent Kemal Reis to save the Sephardic Jews ofSpain from the Spanish Inquisition in 1492 and granted them permission to settle in the Ottoman Empire.

you ungrateful jewish imbecile


----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Archdemon




----------



## W.11

you are quite now archdemon, hahahahaha, what a talkative mouth


----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Archdemon

[/IMG]


----------



## Archdemon



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Archdemon



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Archdemon




----------



## 500

> The IDF Artillery Corps is responsible for operating the army's medium and long-range artillery. The corps is placed in charge of two principal tasks: assisting the maneuvering forces at the necessary time place, and with the required firepower. Its second task is to confront enemy forces deep inside the battlefield.


----------



## silko

could you post some naval ships from IDF i seem to strugle with finding them. and if possible a bit of info about the navy?


----------



## 500

> Israeli navy vessel Eilat crosses the Suez canal waterway near the port city of Ismailia, 120 km northeast of Cairo, on September 5, 2011. Eilat is one of two Israeli warships heading back to the Mediterranean from the Red Sea.










> Israeli navy vessel Haifa crosses the Suez canal waterway near the port city of Ismailia, 120 km northeast of Cairo, on September 5, 2011. Haifa is one of two Israeli warships heading back to the Mediterranean from the Red Sea.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Currently Israeli navy has 3 Dolphin Submarines, 3 "Saar 5" corvetes, 8 "Saar 4.5" and 2 "Saar 4" missile boats. All have harpoon missiles and Phalanx CIWS. Saar 5 and Saar 4.5 are also equipped with Barak point defence missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## King123

Hey 500,

When Barak-8 will be operational ? any Land variant of Barak-8 ?


----------



## silko

something else i dont understand is, why do they give the females all these tight clothes! do they want men to purposelly watch them or something.

cant you choose a more losen suit?


----------



## 500

King123 said:


> Hey 500,
> 
> When Barak-8 will be operational ? any Land variant of Barak-8 ?


Deliveries are expected to start in 2017.

Yes there is land variant.

It will use EL/M-2258 Alpha rotating AESA radar (contrary to more heavy 4 face static EL/M-2248 for ships).







DRDO / RAFAEL Work Split

DRDO
* Two Pulse Rocket Motor
* Pneumatic Actuation System
* Safe & Arm for Rocket Motor
RAFAEL
* Multi-function Phased Array Radar
* Missile Seeker

More info here:

Naval Barak-8 / Barak-2 / LR-SAM / MR-SAM - a knol by Vijainder K Thakur



silko said:


> something else i dont understand is, why do they give the females all these tight clothes! do they want men to purposelly watch them or something.
> 
> cant you choose a more losen suit?


Its self made with some tailoring. Army tried to fight it but it was hopeless battle.


----------



## silko

500 said:


> Its self made with some tailoring. Army tried to fight it but it was hopeless battle.



lol, you make it sound like the army went to a war against it!


----------



## 500

silko said:


> lol, you make it sound like the army went to a war against it!


Personaly I fully support this costume.  

Here un modified baggy pants:





And here modified:


----------



## silko

500 said:


> Personaly I fully support this costume.
> 
> Here un modified baggy pants:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here modified:



no matter what those ladies wear, they are ALWAYS beautifull.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

This thread should be deleted because its really just promoting women in army clothese who may not even be real soliders

It started well but as the thread progressed we see the propaganda images of women in army clothese to promote a softer image of Israeli forces 

Its really not a thread about their forces and their operation but rather a display of women in army


----------



## 500

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> This thread should be deleted because its really just promoting women in army clothese who may not even be real soliders
> 
> It started well but as the thread progressed we see the propaganda images of women in army clothese to promote a softer image of Israeli forces
> 
> Its really not a thread about their forces and their operation but rather a display of women in army


1. Women are intergal part of the IDF. About third of IDF active force are women.
2. If you dont like looking at women there are *lots* of pics with boys here.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jha

500 said:


> 1. Women are intergal part of the IDF. About third of IDF active force are women.
> 2. *If you dont like looking at women* there are *lots* of pics with boys here.



Wow.....


----------



## Zabaniyah

Whatever uniform an active duty soldier wears, it should always be easy and comfortable to move around with. And as long as the women soldiers can do their jobs, then it's okay. 


>



Are those baggy pants? They look a little tight. Being too tight is not good for combat situations.


----------



## silko

Zabanya said:


> Are those baggy pants? They look a little tight. Being too tight is not good for combat situations.



Oh noo.... you dont! those pants are perfect as they are.


----------



## 500

Zabanya said:


> Whatever uniform an active duty soldier wears, it should always be easy and comfortable to move around with. And as long as the women soldiers can do their jobs, then it's okay.
> 
> 
> Are those baggy pants? They look a little tight.


No first pic was baggy, second is modified to be tight.



> Being too tight is not good for combat situations.


Girls in IDF dont participate in battles. They are used in administration, training, logistic, monitoring misisons etc.. There is also one Karakal battalion which is semi combat, its used to patrol Jordan border:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500




----------



## 500




----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Archdemon




----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

500 said:


> 1. Women are intergal part of the IDF. About third of IDF active force are women.
> 2. If you dont like looking at women there are *lots* of pics with boys here.



Don't come crying when all these ladies are prisoner of war ... cheers

You should stay focused on the force not posting picture of propaganda snap shots of women pretending to be in army there is a bid difference , and that propaganda is present on Facebook 
to softened the image of Israeli forces 

Every one pays for their war crimes

Perhaps one can argue that the reason why Israeli society is Extremist is because even their women are trained mercenaries so they lack compassion

Women do not make good prisoner of war but that is just my opinion

But this new approach by Israeli forces is pretty interesting spreading pictures of young women o net to soften the blood thirsty , cruel war machine image that is typically associated with Israeli forces

I am following this trend closely on Facebook and youtube and also now on Pakistan defence forums ... don't think we are not watching you closely

PS and 89% of them are not even good looking aim high ..never aim low ppl


----------



## Dalai Lama

500 said:


>


----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Mosamania

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Don't come crying when all these ladies are prisoner of war ... cheers
> 
> You should stay focused on the force not posting picture of propaganda snap shots of women pretending to be in army there is a bid difference , and that propaganda is present on Facebook
> to softened the image of Israeli forces
> 
> Every one pays for their war crimes
> 
> Perhaps one can argue that the reason why Israeli society is Extremist is because even their women are trained mercenaries so they lack compassion
> 
> Women do not make good prisoner of war but that is just my opinion
> 
> But this new approach by Israeli forces is pretty interesting spreading pictures of young women o net to soften the blood thirsty , cruel war machine image that is typically associated with Israeli forces
> 
> I am following this trend closely on Facebook and youtube and also now on Pakistan defence forums ... don't think we are not watching you closely
> 
> PS and 89% of them are not even good looking aim high ..never aim low ppl



They use the females in their military for off combat roles such as logistics etc. A country with a small population needs all their men on the frontlnes. IDF women is to spread love for the IDF they even issue them cameras for their new conscripts. It is all part of the propaganda machine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NeutralCitizen

Israeli Defense Forces and the Turkish Armed forces comes in first for my pick of Strongest Military in the Middle East, the Second is the strongest Arab Military which is Egypt, Egypt forces are better then Saudi's only thing they lack is weapons and a better budget.


----------



## DADU

Mosamania said:


> They use the females in their military for off combat roles such as logistics etc. A country with a small population needs all their men on the frontlnes. IDF women is to spread love for the IDF they even issue them cameras for their new conscripts. It is all part of the propaganda machine.



At least Israeli women serve in the israeli army some even for combat roles !!! 

Are Saudi women allowed to join the saudi army????

Peace


----------



## Mosamania

DADU said:


> At least Israeli women serve in the israeli army some even for combat roles !!!
> 
> Are Saudi women allowed to join the saudi army????
> 
> Peace



Saudi women serve in the medical field.


----------



## 500

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Don't come crying when all these ladies are prisoner of war ... cheers


They will never be prisoners of war, because we dont send them to battle. We know perfectly that our enemies dont respect any Geneva conventions for dealing with prisoners, thats why we dont allow women to participate in combat. Cheers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bankai

US gives an average of 8.4 million dollars per day to israel. with that much money any country can boost their defences. no big deal.


----------



## silko

500 said:


> They will never be prisoners of war, because we dont send them to battle. We know perfectly that our enemies dont respect any Geneva conventions for dealing with prisoners, thats why we dont allow women to participate in combat. Cheers.



i actually like that some arab countries dont give a sh*t about Geneva conventions, mainly because if a terrorist is captured they tortur him/her, wich is god.


----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Archdemon




----------



## silko

has IDF sent soldiers to international operations?

and have girls joined or been a part of training in foreign countries!


----------



## Archdemon

International operations? IDF aid relief has been sent on almost every natural disaster occasion worldwide


----------



## silko

Archdemon said:


> International operations? IDF aid relief has been sent on almost every natural disaster occasion worldwide



i mean like soldiers. peacekeeping forces for example. by that i dont mean in muslim countries, for example sierra leone or something?


----------



## Archdemon

Then the answer is no

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## silko

Archdemon said:


> Then the answer is no



is there a reason they dont? cause you have plenty of soldiers that can handle the homeland security. some 30-40 soldiers sent to peacekeeping forces wouldnt be bad!


----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Archdemon




----------



## silko

some more questions...

arch, you say you dont have peacekeepers but in wikipedia it says Israel has 14!

List of countries by number of UN peacekeepers - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

and...

i want to visit Israel wen i get old, one of the things i am curious at is this:
















*(try to ignore the title's)*

the note on description in the last video made me wonder...

but what i want to know is, when i visit Israel and people like this come to me and i feel threathened and punch them or harm them. what will happen, police will arrest me? or make them go away?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Archdemon

silko said:


> some more questions...
> 
> arch, you say you dont have peacekeepers but in wikipedia it says Israel has 14!
> 
> List of countries by number of UN peacekeepers - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> and...
> 
> i want to visit Israel wen i get old, one of the things i am curious at is this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *(try to ignore the title's)*
> 
> the note on description in the last video made me wonder...
> 
> but what i want to know is, when i visit Israel and people like this come to me and i feel threathened and punch them or harm them. what will happen, police will arrest me? or make them go away?





You would have to try hard to find such people, and if you do please punch them  fu&#1089;king kill those brainless kikes! these are not Jews


----------



## silko

Archdemon said:


> You would have to try hard to find such people, and if you do please punch them  fu&#1089;king kill those brainless kikes! these are not Jews



thanks, haha why for punching them? can't the police do anything?

and when you mean they aren't jews, they do seem like that. they have the hair and coat.


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

>



aaannnnndddd CUT ... Good SHOT


----------



## HANI

danger-zone said:


> aaannnnndddd CUT ... Good SHOT



He is shouting and aiming to fire even with out a magazine in his gun lolllllllllllllll


----------



## TOPGUN

As i always say an outstanding force all around ... oh and the ladies oh lord


----------



## fd24

Archdemon said:


> You would have to try hard to find such people, and if you do please punch them  fu&#1089;king kill those brainless kikes! these are not Jews



This is bad language to use Archdemon. Mate we should refrain using language like this it may result in you getting banned

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

F-15D emergency landing:


----------



## silko

500 said:


> F-15D emergency landing:



"The new terrorists above Israeli airspace, PELICANS!"


----------



## Quasar

since Eagle manages to land with just one wing(and I know it was one of yours), losing an engine is not an emergency! but I have to say desert camouflage sucks


----------



## 500

Quasar said:


> since Eagle manages to land with just one wing(and I know it was one of yours), losing an engine is not an emergency! but I have to say desert camouflage sucks


Longbow look magnificent in desert camo, F-16I nice, but F-15 indeed sucks, I agree.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

*Some interesting historical IAF videos:*





1967 war gun camera.

0:03 - airfrield neutralization
4:44 - air to air combat
6:32 - interdiction operatoons





Iraq reactor attack in 1981, real footage.





Clip with shot down aircrafts from different wars.


----------



## Aktavist_KKWC

Military hardware advantage is only temporary. IDF soldiers are proven cowards ,that's the real issue for Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MadDog

*Dude this is a professional forum and this thread is based on the pictures of IDF, if you 
have your personal grudges or are biased please don't post it here.*

If IDF was coward then* how was it able to defeat 3 armies in 6 days in 1967, it is because of 
professionalism and superior training of IDF, that Israel has survived in a hostile neighborhood 
despite the odds not being in its favor.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AUz

Israeli F-16s looks great. Only UAE's F-16s look better. *500* can post the *inventory* of *Israeli Air Force* ? In one post.. just post the complete inventory of IAF..I would be great !!!!


----------



## 500

AUz said:


> Israeli F-16s looks great. Only UAE's F-16s look better. *500* can post the *inventory* of *Israeli Air Force* ? In one post.. just post the complete inventory of IAF..I would be great !!!!


*Guided bombs:*

Paveway 2
Griffin, Guillotine, Lizard (Israeli analogues of Paveway-2 and Paveway-3)
GBU-15
JDAM
SDB
Opher
SPICE
MSOV

*Air to Ground missiles:*

Maverick
Standard ARM
Popeye-1/2
Delilah

*Air to air:*

AIM-9L/M Sidewinder
AIM-7M Sparrow
AIM-120B/C AMRAAM
Python 3
Python 4
Python 5

*Helicopter: *

TOW-2A/B
AGM-114C/F/K/L Hellfire
Nimrod
Spike-ER

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

500 said:


> F-15D emergency landing:



Its amazing how calm and composed the pilot is. I mean his plane is on fire!


----------



## AUz

500 said:


> *Guided bombs:*
> 
> Paveway 2
> Griffin, Guillotine, Lizard (Israeli analogues of Paveway-2 and Paveway-3)
> GBU-15
> JDAM
> SDB
> Opher
> SPICE
> MSOV
> 
> *Air to Ground missiles:*
> 
> Maverick
> Standard ARM
> Popeye-1/2
> Delilah
> 
> *Air to air:*
> 
> AIM-9L/M Sidewinder
> AIM-7M Sparrow
> AIM-120B/C AMRAAM
> Python 3
> Python 4
> Python 5
> 
> *Helicopter: *
> 
> TOW-2A/B
> AGM-114C/F/K/L Hellfire
> Nimrod
> Spike-ER



Thanks !!! Do anyone knows how many aircraft are there in IAF or is it a classified thing? Different sources give different numbers..

Can you tell us how many F-16s,F-15s and other fighters are there in IAF? AWACS? etc ...


----------



## Observer7

GOD OF WAR said:


> Ok, I'll let these Israeli boys fluant their goodies, since u've asked in such a respectful tone, I'll be a good boy otherwise....
> 
> Oh well, till we meet in Armageddon... keep ur Merkavas well oiled and keep praying to Yaweh, he's not gonna listen to YOU!



He is already listening to Israel. Great God is with them. Otherwise Israel would have not formed and would have not lasted all these years. They are Gods chosen people. They are surrounded by enemies but still no one can touch them. If they do they will learn their lesson.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## untitled

OFF TOPIC



Observer7 said:


> They are Gods chosen people.



Does not every believer believe in that ? And why does God listen to its chosen people once every 1000 years for only a 100 years or so ?


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*My contribution to this thread Israeli Airforce F-16*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 03:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:39 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 03:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:43 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

"And We conveyed to the Children of Israel in the Scripture that, "You will surely cause corruption on the earth twice, and you will surely reach [a degree of] great haughtiness.(4) So when the [time of] promise came for the first of them, We sent against you servants of Ours - those of great military might, and they probed [even] into the homes, and it was a promise fulfilled.(5) Then We gave back to you a return victory over them. And We reinforced you with wealth and sons and made you more numerous in manpower.(6)[And said], "If you do good, you do good for yourselves; and if you do evil, [you do it] to yourselves." Then when the final promise came, [We sent your enemies] to sadden your faces and to enter the temple in Jerusalem, as they entered it the first time, and to destroy what they had taken over with [total] destruction.(7)[Then Allah said], "It is expected, [if you repent], that your Lord will have mercy upon you. But if you return [to sin], We will return [to punishment]. And We have made Hell, for the disbelievers, a prison-bed."(8) Surat Al-Isra'


----------



## 500

AUz said:


> Thanks !!! Do anyone knows how many aircraft are there in IAF or is it a classified thing? Different sources give different numbers..
> 
> Can you tell us how many F-16s,F-15s and other fighters are there in IAF? AWACS? etc ...


Welcome 

*Combat aircraft:*

120 F-16 block 10/15 (mainly used for training)
70 F-16 block 30
60 F-16 block 40+
100 F-16I block 50+

30 F-15 A/D
30 F-15 C/D
25 F-15I
-------------------
20 F-35A ordered

All jets upgraded in Israel, have Elbit Dash Helmet cueing system and Israeli countermeasures.

*Trainer aircraft:*

17 G-160 Grob
20 T-6 Texan 
20 A-4 Skyhawk
---------------------
30 T-50 Gold Eagle or M346 should be ordered to replace A-4

*Transport aircraft:*

22 C-12 Huron
11 C-130 Hercules
2 Boeing 707&#8211;320
---------------------
3 C-130J-30 ordered

*Aerial Refueling:*

5 KC-130H
6 KC-707

*Intelligence, EW:*

7 RC-12D ELINT
3 IAI SeaScan
3 Shavit SEMA (Special Electronic Missions Aircraft)
4 Eitam AEW&C (Phalcon EL/W-2085 AESA)

*Attack Helicopters:*

30 AH-64A Apache
17 AH-64D Apache Longbow
43 AH-1F Cobra

*Other helicopters:*

23 CH-53D Sea Stallion
48 UH-60 Black Hawk
18 Bel 206
6 AS-565SA Panther

*UAVs:*

Searcher II
Hermes-450
Heron
Heron TP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MadDog

*@ Mosamania*...*Bro please read the title of this thread, i would request you that if you want to post verses from Religous Scriptures please start a new thread* *as this one is regarding pics from IDF*


----------



## AUz

500 said:


> Welcome
> 
> *Combat aircraft:*
> 
> 120 F-16 block 10/15 (mainly used for training)
> 70 F-16 block 30
> 60 F-16 block 40+
> 100 F-16I block 50+
> 
> 30 F-15 A/D
> 30 F-15 C/D
> 25 F-15I
> -------------------
> 20 F-35A ordered
> 
> All jets upgraded in Israel, have Elbit Dash Helmet cueing system and Israeli countermeasures.
> 
> *Trainer aircraft:*
> 
> 17 G-160 Grob
> 20 T-6 Texan
> 20 A-4 Skyhawk
> ---------------------
> 30 T-50 Gold Eagle or M346 should be ordered to replace A-4
> 
> *Transport aircraft:*
> 
> 22 C-12 Huron
> 11 C-130 Hercules
> 2 Boeing 707&#8211;320
> ---------------------
> 3 C-130J-30 ordered
> 
> *Aerial Refueling:*
> 
> 5 KC-130H
> 6 KC-707
> 
> *Intelligence, EW:*
> 
> 7 RC-12D ELINT
> 3 IAI SeaScan
> 3 Shavit SEMA (Special Electronic Missions Aircraft)
> 4 Eitam AEW&C (Phalcon EL/W-2085 AESA)
> 
> *Attack Helicopters:*
> 
> 30 AH-64A Apache
> 17 AH-64D Apache Longbow
> 43 AH-1F Cobra
> 
> *Other helicopters:*
> 
> 23 CH-53D Sea Stallion
> 48 UH-60 Black Hawk
> 18 Bel 206
> 6 AS-565SA Panther
> 
> *UAVs:*
> 
> Searcher II
> Hermes-450
> Heron
> Heron TP



*350* *F-16s*

*85** F-15s*

*11* *Air to air refuellers *

*17* *EW/Intelligence aircraft
*
*32* *Transport aircraft*

+ *trainers,helicopters,state of the art UAVs/UCAVs and latest attack helicopters* 

Also very good pilots and *extensive web of SAM systems and radars . . . *

*This is the airforce that is there to defend the skies of a country with just 22,072 km2 area*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

MadDog said:


> *@ Mosamania*...*Bro please read the title of this thread, i would request you that if you want to post verses from Religous Scriptures please start a new thread* *as this one is regarding pics from IDF*



I just felt like it is appropriate here. Sorry if it caused trouble.

---------- Post added at 01:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:02 PM ----------




AUz said:


> *350* *F-16s*
> 
> *85** F-15s*
> 
> *11* *Air to air refuellers *
> 
> *17* *EW/Intelligence aircraft
> *
> *32* *Transport aircraft*
> 
> + *trainers,helicopters,state of the art UAVs/UCAVs and latest attack helicopters*
> 
> Also very good pilots and *extensive web of SAM systems and radars . . . *
> 
> *This is the airforce that is there to defend the skies of a country with just 22,072 km2 area*



I know right. I always wonder where do they store their weapons?? I mean all of their air force plus tanks and many more must have a surface area so large it takes up a significant land of their country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Guys, you should check Singapore. Its *694 km2* (32 times smaller than Israel), but armed with:

24 F-15E
74 F-16 block 52+
49 F-5
8 AEW&C

156 MBT
362 light tanks

6 submarines
6 frigates
6 corvetes
11 anti submarine patrol vessels


---------------------------------------

Also 2/3 of Israel's territory is Negev desert, it is pretty useless expect for army training.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

500 said:


> Guys, you should check Singapore. Its *694 km2* (32 times smaller than Israel), but armed with:
> 
> 24 F-15E
> 74 F-16 block 52+
> 49 F-5
> *8 AEW&C*
> 
> 156 MBT
> 362 light tanks
> 
> 6 submarines
> 6 frigates
> 6 corvetes
> 11 anti submarine patrol vessels
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------
> 
> Also 2/3 of Israel's territory is Negev desert, it is pretty useless expect for army training.



What nonsense 694km^2 and 8 AWA&C. 

We are getting total 8 AWACs where as two will serve PN. Hence PAF will operate 6 to to look after PAK aerospace while experts said that 4 could do that job easily. 

But again 694km^2 and 8 AWA&C


----------



## untitled

danger-zone said:


> What nonsense 694km^2 and 8 AWA&C. .............



Unlike the PAF the Israeli Air Force has an offensive doctrine


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

varigeo said:


> Unlike the PAF the Israeli Air Force has an offensive doctrine



Our strategy = OFFENSIVE DEFENCE... See the past examples... i.e Raid of Pathankot.... IAF was destroyed.


----------



## nomi007

tell me which type of this uav





22nd israeli army girls are really hot


----------



## vijayjha

nomi007 said:


>



this is one deadly bomb
i would to love to be bombarded by these bombs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

varigeo said:


> Unlike the PAF the Israeli Air Force has an offensive doctrine



its about Singapore not Israel. read again


----------



## Mosamania

Israelis sure are photogenic no doubt about that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

nomi007 said:


> tell me which type of this uav


Thats Helstar program. Closed in 1993.






Probably vertical takeoff tiltrotor Panther UAV will be used in future:













danger-zone said:


> What nonsense 694km^2 and 8 AWA&C.
> 
> We are getting total 8 AWACs where as two will serve PN. Hence PAF will operate 6 to to look after PAK aerospace while experts said that 4 could do that job easily.
> 
> But again 694km^2 and 8 AWA&C


Its for patroling the seas around Singapore.


----------



## silko

haha, looks like a cute V-22 Osprey


----------



## GHOST RIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GHOST RIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## PteX

Nothing like seeing a fleet of F-16`s flying over your head.


----------



## PERSIAN GOD KING

PteX said:


> Nothing like seeing a fleet of F-16`s flying over your head.


No if one crashes on your head.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## PteX

PERSIAN GOD KING said:


> No if one crashes on your head.


They aren`t Iranian jets, PGK, no worries.


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

PteX said:


> Nothing like seeing a fleet of F-16`s flying over your head.


 


PERSIAN GOD KING said:


> No if one crashes on your head.


 


PteX said:


> They aren`t Iranian jets, PGK, no worries.



lol ... really they are not Iranian 
Disaster: F-16I crashes in south - Israel News, Ynetnews


----------



## Zabaniyah

danger-zone said:


> lol ... really they are not Iranian
> Disaster: F-16I crashes in south - Israel News, Ynetnews



Now now, let's not make this a troll fest


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 04:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:37 PM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Sufa after refuling*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 04:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:56 PM ----------


----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## Archdemon

Thanks for your posts Ghost Rider

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jha

Is this true ..?


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

^ might be provided by u guys.


----------



## jha

danger-zone said:


> ^ might be provided by u guys.



Nope...We did not...I think they got it from the former Soviet states...


----------



## Archdemon

jha said:


> Is this true ..?



Yes, were leased by Poland or Croatia(dont recall), BTW this was my squadron during my service

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## silko

Archdemon said:


> Yes, were leased by Poland or Croatia(dont recall), BTW this was my squadron during my service



you where a pilot?


----------



## PteX

jha said:


> Is this true ..?


Yep, gotta know the enemy right? Luckily we have friendly nations that allow us to know the advantages and disadvantages of our enemy`s jets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Archdemon

silko said:


> you where a pilot?



No, squadron is an organization, team, there are pilots, mission planner, engineers, technician, administrative executives, ground equipment support, telemetry etc.


----------



## silko

Archdemon said:


> No, squadron is an organization, team, there are pilots, mission planner, engineers, technician, administrative executives, ground equipment support, telemetry etc.



i know, just had hopes that you where a pilot


----------



## Archdemon

silko said:


> i know, *just had hopes that you where a pilot*



Then it makes both of us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

*Yahalom - Combat Engineer's SF*


----------



## 500

Trophy LV active protection system for light vehicles. Weights 200 km (Trophy for tanks weights 850 kg).


----------



## 500

Barak-1 missile.





















Singapores navy ship firing two Barak missiles:






test video:


----------



## silko

500, do you have any pictures of Israeli UN peacekeepers?


----------



## Mosamania

silko said:


> 500, do you have any pictures of Israeli UN peacekeepers?



Israeli Peacekeepers.....What an Oxymoron...


----------



## Archdemon




----------



## silko

Mosamania said:


> Israeli Peacekeepers.....What an Oxymoron...



Wikipedia stated that there where some 20 peacekeppers from Israel.

i know it sounds fun though...


----------



## Archdemon

Mosamania said:


> Israeli Peacekeepers.....What an Oxymoron...



Yes, Israel is a warkeeper  deal with it and die


----------



## Archdemon




----------



## 500

silko said:


> 500, do you have any pictures of Israeli UN peacekeepers?


Dont have, sorry. According to this, Israel has 14 peacekeepers:

http://www.un.org/en/peacekeeping/contributors/2010/sept10_2.pdf

Unmanned Vehciles are nor necessary Aerial.

*UGV (Unmanned Ground Vehicles):*

Guardium patrol vehicle:
















Guardium-LS logistic vehcile (can deliever up o 1.2 tons of ammunition and supplies without endangering manned vehicles over IEDs stricken routes):











Avantguard Unmanned Ground Combat Vehicle:












*USV (Unmanned Surface Vehicle)*

Rafael Protector:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Quasar



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Archdemon




----------



## 500




----------



## 500



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## silko

500, do you have any pictures of IDF during the Cold War? 

they are much more exciting than theese photos for me...


----------



## 500

silko said:


> 500, do you have any pictures of IDF during the Cold War?
> 
> they are much more exciting than theese photos for me...


Well, for Israel the Cold War was not really cold. Some pics I already posted here.

Super Frelons in IAF:

http://www.defence.pk/forums/milita...482-israel-defense-forces-34.html#post1871365

Soviet tanks in IDF service:

http://www.defence.pk/forums/milita...482-israel-defense-forces-31.html#post1793904

Defenders:

http://www.defence.pk/forums/milita...482-israel-defense-forces-27.html#post1531963

Centurion tanks:

http://www.defence.pk/forums/milita...482-israel-defense-forces-18.html#post1437652

Also on militaryphotos there are large threads about 1982 war:

Israel "Peace of the Galilee" war in Lebanon

And 1973 war:

Yum Kippur War

I'll post more more old pics

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Sea landing trainings in 1973:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Vintage girls

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

*Vautour bombers*, sad that we dont use elegant looking french planes anymore.


----------



## 500




----------



## 500




----------



## 500

Modified Shermans M50 and M51:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500




----------



## 500




----------



## 500

My favorite baby F-4 Phantom:


----------



## 500




----------



## 500




----------



## Quasar

Kurnas 2000? and I have to say this first picture of phantom is really cool !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Fieldmarshal

Quasar said:


> Kurnas 2000? and I have to say this first picture of phantom is really cool !!!



its a big ac and u realize that when ur standing next to it


----------



## 500

Quasar said:


> Kurnas 2000?


Yes, retired in 2004.

Lavi RIP


----------



## Quasar

agility of f-16 + delta wing + canards! crazy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

500 said:


> Yes, retired in 2004.
> Lavi RIP



You people had continued Mirage3 illegal production & evolution at the cost of loosing France and you did the same with Lavi (Evaluated from F-16) but couldn't resist US pressure and discontinued it. 
That is very much disappointing indeed ...


----------



## Heinz89

Quasar said:


> agility of f-16 + delta wing + canards! crazy



It's not F-16 it's the LAVI


----------



## Quasar

so you think I dont Know?

agility of f-16+ delta wing + canards


----------



## 500

danger-zone said:


> You people had continued Mirage3 illegal production & evolution at the cost of loosing France


Please dont talk about things that you dont have a clue about. As result of battle experience Israel suggested changes in Mirage 3, thats how Mirage 5 appeared. But then France refused to cell Mirage 5 to Israel. Ironically France sold Mirage 5 (which was developed with Israel's help) to Egypt and Pakistan instead.

Only after French refusal Israel build Mirage 5 by its own, called Nesher. Here it is:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## silko

500 said:


> isn't it some kind of violation...


----------



## Heinz89

Tribute Israeli Kafirs.................. Evan though didn't help as that much in the civil war...... But helped to spread fear among the enemy..............


----------



## 500

silko said:


> isn't it some kind of violation...


Yeah, but they cheated us first.


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

500 said:


> Please dont talk about things that you dont have a clue about. As result of battle experience Israel suggested changes in Mirage 3, thats how Mirage 5 appeared. But then France refused to cell Mirage 5 to Israel. Ironically France sold Mirage 5 (which was developed with Israel's help) to Egypt and Pakistan instead.
> 
> Only after French refusal Israel build Mirage 5 by its own, called Nesher. Here it is:


 
lol man i know the story behind Nesher & Kfir. 
but i was more concerned about Lavi. if you see my post again in reply to your lavi post. 
but isn't it fantastic Israel helped built Mirage5 and Pakistan got it and helped Built J-10 (Lavi's Clone) Pakistan getting it. Pakistan secretly operating Derby like missile called R-Darter (Black Arrow) transferred from SA. ETC ETC 
Israel is helping Pakistan indirectly for long


----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Archdemon




----------



## 500

danger-zone said:


> lol man i know the story behind Nesher & Kfir.
> but i was more concerned about Lavi. if you see my post again in reply to your lavi post.
> but isn't it fantastic Israel helped built Mirage5 and Pakistan got it and helped Built J-10 (Lavi's Clone) Pakistan getting it. Pakistan secretly operating Derby like missile called R-Darter (Black Arrow) transferred from SA. ETC ETC
> Israel is helping Pakistan indirectly for long


Welcome 

Merkava Mk2 in Lebanon 2006:


----------



## Machine



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HANI

i read some were that Israel Approach Pakistan and offer any military assistance we need in return of recognizing them is it true????????????


----------



## 500

HANI said:


> i read some were that Israel Approach Pakistan and offer any military assistance we need in return of recognizing them is it true????????????


Everyting possible!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Italians in Israel again:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Girls driving Guardium unmanned patrol vehicles:












Armed centry system:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNyxFJ1gWa8

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A1Kaid

How do Israeli Ashkenazi (and Russian origin) Jews acclimate to the desert climate of the region? Considering many of you are pale/white skin. Do you guys get a lot of sun burn? (Yes I know about sun block lotion) Heat exhaustion?

I understand Israelis have built well developed cities and people may spend more time inside in AC buildings/spaces/rooms than outside, similar to UAE to escape the heat of summer.


----------



## A1Kaid

After searching around I see this is a problem in Australia too, sunburn is common for this skin type in such climate, climate they do not naturally belong to.


----------



## Zabaniyah

^^^Members club is that way --->


----------



## 500

A1Kaid said:


> How do Israeli Ashkenazi (and Russian origin) Jews acclimate to the desert climate of the region? Considering many of you are pale/white skin. Do you guys get a lot of sun burn? (Yes I know about sun block lotion) Heat exhaustion?


Soldiers always wear long sleeves and hats/helmets therefore sunburns are not a problem at all.













Greek air force in Israel:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black Widow

Machine said:


>




I will surrender rather than killing these gals...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## untitled

500 said:


>



Is this an Italian tornado or has the IAF leased it ? Does not seem have any markings on it


----------



## Machine

Italian, training is Israel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MadDog

Pakistan should recognize Israel and maintain military relations with it...in 2010 Israel offered precision munitions to PAF in the fight against TTP...but PAF air-chief stated that Pak refused the offer.

We should have accepted the offer, just to appease a bunch of arab countries especially syria etc we made a mistake, these countries were always pro india and never liked Pakistan, never supported Pak's stand on Kashmir...infact last year an Indian delegation went to Tel Aviv and was surprised when Israel's foreign ministry official told them that the world focuses on Palestine issue while no one focuses on Kashmir where more people have been killed.

Israel and Pakistan can be one of the best allies in the region, Pakistan has a lot of influence over the gulf Arab countries as it trains their armies...thus if it recognizes Israel other countries will follow suite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## soul hacker

MadDog said:


> Pakistan should recognize Israel and maintain military relations with it...in 2010 Israel offered precision munitions to PAF in the fight against TTP...but PAF air-chief stated that Pak refused the offer.
> 
> We should have accepted the offer, just to appease a bunch of arab countries especially syria etc we made a mistake, these countries were always pro india and never liked Pakistan, never supported Pak's stand on Kashmir...infact last year an Indian delegation went to Tel Aviv and was surprised when Israel's foreign ministry official told them that the world focuses on Palestine issue while no one focuses on Kashmir where more people have been killed.
> 
> Israel and Pakistan can be one of the best allies in the region, Pakistan has a lot of influence over the gulf Arab countries as it trains their armies...thus if it recognizes Israel other countries will follow suite.



Beta aap ne kabhi nahi suna muslman or yahood kabhi dost nahi hosakte????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Machine

GHOST RIDER said:


>



Such a beautiful photo! thanks


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Israeli Air Force with the Luftwaffe*


----------



## GHOST RIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Machine



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

IDF - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tshering22

^^^ That's some firepower! both the jets, helos and the girls!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Machine



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Machine

Dolphin class with dolphins

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BelligerentPacifist

soul hacker said:


> Beta aap ne kabhi nahi suna muslman or yahood kabhi dost nahi hosakte????


By dfault to dost hi hain. Aap is sadi se qabl ki tareekh par nazar kiyé liijié aur us sé qabl apné aqeedé par jo in do aqwaam ko hubb é baahami ka amukhta détaa hai. Aap ké mull ki un ké mulk sé mukhaalifat us wajh sé nahin, is ké baawujood hai!


----------



## Machine

Maybe you should write English for other forum members to understand, otherwise communicate through private massages, thank you.


----------



## BelligerentPacifist

^He wrote something in public and had to be replied in the same manner, because frankly I found it misleading. You're not the readership audience, but some people are.

One or two comments in a thread now running 55 pages shouldn't irk anybody. Still, please accept my apology for the one-time inconvenience.


----------



## 500

Druze battalion trainning in the Golan:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

> Palestinian children diagnosed with cancer visited Israel's only ski resort located in Mt. Hermon, northern Israel. The children, accompanied by parents and family, enjoyed the snow and slopes along with IDF soldiers from the Alpine Unit. Their trip to the Hermon was made possible by Civil Administration, the Israeli body responsible for administering and coordinating civilian and humanitarian needs in the West Bank.The children are undergoing treatment at the Augusta Victoria hospital in Jerusalem. The Civil Administration's Health Coordinator, Dalia Bassa and the Commander of the Alpine unit jointly organized the trip.The Alpine Unit is an elite unit of reserve soldiers who undergo intensive training particularly in the Mt. Hermon region. The unit carries out regional defense tactics, shooting while skiing at high speeds, snowmobiling, and riding Sno-Cats.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheJewverine

500 said:


>



Just created a WOMD...


In my pants...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Machine



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Machine

Merkava is indeed mighty

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## user1

Machine said:


> Merkava is indeed mighty



Since it was first produced in 1979, Israel's Merkava tank has gained a *formidable reputation *as one of the world's best-protected fighting machines.

Yet, in the summer of 2006, *Hezbollah guerrilla*s in Southern Lebanon *shattered* this image.

In just over a month *49 *of Israel's home-produced Merkava tanks  the symbol of the Jewish state's military prowess  were reported *damaged or destroyed*.

It was not only the tank that was damaged, but the *myth of Israeli military invincibility *so central to the psychological warfare of the Arab-Israeli conflict.

The Merkava represents Israel's technological superiority in conventional warfare, but in the *new era of guerrilla war*, is the Merkava an asset or a liability?

Merkava tank proved ineffective against guerrilla fighters wielding *anti-tank guided missiles*. *Questions* are being raised in Israel over the project's future, which has cost an estimated *$6.5bn* since its inception.

God's Chariot - General - Al Jazeera English


----------



## Machine

Please enough with this bullshit unprofessional report, Merkavas did well in Lebanon, no tank or machine is indestructible


----------



## 500

Paratrooper's 202 battalion operating in Nablus:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Muslims in the Israeli Army - YouTube


----------



## Machine




----------



## Machine




----------



## Machine




----------



## 500

Merkava 4 with Trophy:


----------



## Abingdonboy

500 said:


> Merkava 4 with Trophy:



Can you tell me why the Merkava 4 doesn't have the Iron Fist APS?



+ massive respect to IDF- always looking bada$$, ready to bring the pain to whoever does them harm.


----------



## Bhim

Hi could some one tell me why Israeli soldiers have a Nan wrapped on their helmets???


----------



## 500

Abingdonboy said:


> Can you tell me why the Merkava 4 doesn't have the Iron Fist APS?
> 
> + massive respect to IDF- always looking bada$$, ready to bring the pain to whoever does them harm.


Iron Fist has issues with its radar, so its not operational yet.



Bhim said:


> Hi could some one tell me why Israeli soldiers have a Nan wrapped on their helmets???


Why are the Israeli soldiers wearing chef's hats? - Slate Magazine

Merkava Mk2:


----------



## 500

TOW unit training:













Armor recon company:


----------



## 500




----------



## 500




----------



## 500




----------



## 500



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Adir-M

The New Israeli Weapon Industries (IWI) NEGEV NG7 7.62mm caliber LMG Light Machine Gun with semi-automatic mode.












Arrow 3 test













This is No4 (the new Tannin).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adir-M

*ISRAEL AIR DEFANCE:*

*1.FIM-92 Stinger-a handheld portable infrared homing surface-to-air missile.*:





*2.MIM-23 Hawk- a medium range radar guided surface-to-air missile and longest serving system, it is also the network's most victorious. The current model is an "improved" version featuring Raytheon's PIP3*:





*3.MIM-104 Patriot-MIM-104 Patriot, a High to Medium Air Defense (HIMAD) medium tactical air defense platform capable of downing ballistic missiles:*





*4.M61 Vulcan-The M61 Vulcan is a hydraulically or pneumatically driven, six-barreled, air-cooled, electrically fired Gatling-style rotary cannon which fires 20 mm rounds at an extremely high rate*





*5.Arrow (missile):an Israeli developed theatre missile defence (TMD) system meant to stop ballistic missiles in the stratosphere*









*6.Iron Dome-a short range air defense system designed to defend against rockets and artillery shells*





*7.David's Sling-an Israel Defense Forces military system being jointly developed by the Israeli defense contractor Rafael Advanced Defense Systems and the American defense contractor Raytheon, designed to intercept medium- to long-range rockets and cruise missiles, such as those possessed by Hezbollah, fired at ranges from 40 km to 300 km*


----------



## Adir-M

*8.SPYDER-nti-aircraft missile system developed by the Israeli company Rafael Advanced Defense Systems, which is fitted atop a Czech Tatra truck. It implements surface-to-air versions of the Python-5 and Derby missiles of the same company.*









*9.Barak 8-is an Israeli and Indian surface-to-air missile (SAM), designed to defend against aircraft, anti-ship missiles, and UAVs.*


----------



## Adir-M




----------



## Adir-M

Israeli F-16 jet pass over the Israeli city of Ashdod on March 11, 2012, during rocket launch from the nearby Palestinian Gaza Strip.





An Israeli soldier directs a tank near Kibbutz Beeri, outside the central Gaza Strip March 11, 2012.


----------



## Adir-M

[/IMG]


----------



## r4rehan

May ALLAH give us a chance 
to fight with u Jews  
then we'll show u n tell u what war is 

u just can kill a innocent and unarmed people and can give a money to make a terrorists in our region don't worry we will face each other one day inshaALLAH ...

n Remember ur 1st PM Speach 
"Pakistan is most dengiours fpr u then any Arab country  "

ALLAH GIVE US A CHANCE i pray for that 


<(_|_)| AKBAR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

r4rehan said:


> May ALLAH give us a chance
> to fight with u Jews


If you really mean that here what you should do:

1. Buy a ticket to Egypt. 
2. Go to Gaza. 
3. Fight.

If you dont do that then you are just lying poser.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Veni

r4rehan said:


> May ALLAH give us a chance
> to fight with u Jews
> then we'll show u n tell u what war is
> 
> u just can kill a innocent and unarmed people and can give a money to make a terrorists in our region don't worry we will face each other one day inshaALLAH ...
> 
> n Remember ur 1st PM Speach
> "Pakistan is most dengiours fpr u then any Arab country  "
> 
> ALLAH GIVE US A CHANCE i pray for that
> 
> 
> <(_|_)| AKBAR


Are you serious?you better not to pray Allah for such a stupid thngs


----------



## Archdemon

r4rehan said:


> May ALLAH give us a chance
> to fight with u Jews
> then we'll show u n tell u what war is
> 
> u just can kill a innocent and unarmed people and can give a money to make a terrorists in our region don't worry we will face each other one day inshaALLAH ...
> 
> n Remember ur 1st PM Speach
> "Pakistan is most dengiours fpr u then any Arab country  "
> 
> ALLAH GIVE US A CHANCE i pray for that
> 
> 
> <(_|_)| AKBAR



Learn English then write.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## r4rehan

hahaha guys we muslims always ready to be dead we dont afrad of death ALHAMDULILLAH  

and u cant understand my languege so that's why it my compulsively to speak english  

n time will tell u guys 

how we will come 
how we will fight and how we will take revenge of our childerns blood 
we are ready for death do u ???  

<(_|_)| AKBAR


----------



## r4rehan

SIK FIGHT ! Amir Khan vs Dmitriy Salita. EDITED VERSION... - YouTube

 

<(_|_)| AKBAR


----------



## 500

trololo said:


> hahaha guys we muslims always ready to be dead we dont afrad of death ALHAMDULILLAH


Then why you are not in Gaza yet?

back to the topic:

Namer heavy APC:











Merkava with Trophy active protection system:


----------



## kollang

more pics about merkava mk4(the only thing that i like from Israel)plz


----------



## 500

Mk1








Mk2








Mk3




Mk4

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

More Mk 4




















Bonus:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Armstrong

@500 : As much as I show solidarity with the Palestinians and the Arabs on the Arab-Israeli issues, I can't help but admire what your country has done against pretty formidable odds....very inspiring !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kollang

and merkava mk5 plz.....


----------



## DarkPrince

Armstrong said:


> @500 : As much as I show solidarity with the Palestinians and the Arabs on the Arab-Israeli issues, I can't help but admire what your country has done against pretty formidable odds....very inspiring !



ya ahmad u r r8

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## untitled

500 said:


>



What else would you expect with a woman driving

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bhim

Can some one tell me, whats in Merkava that other tanks don't have??


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Bhim said:


> Can some one tell me, whats in Merkava that other tanks don't have??


more armor but less speed


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

i really dont think that all this armour is important for apc its role is to transport infantry and support their attack 
it may be safer for the crew and the infantry inside but it will be slow there is a good chance to get hit by AT from infantry and artillery strikes will cause much more damage


----------



## Deno

Bhim said:


> Can some one tell me, whats in Merkava that other tanks don't have??



No tank could match merkava face to face... That tank has sh't loads of armor, even the engine used as piece of armor in that tank but there is one weakness to that... Its rear armor is not strong enough... hence 2006 war casulities... 

Oh forgot to add, Merkava is the sexiest tank ever build and propably will stay as the sexiest tank for many decades to come

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Deno said:


> No tank could match merkava face to face... That tank has sh't loads of armor, even the engine used as piece of armor in that tank but there is one weakness to that... Its rear armor is not strong enough... hence 2006 war casulities...
> 
> Oh forgot to add, Merkava is the sexiest tank ever build and propably will stay as the sexiest tank for many decades to come


 the abrams can face the merkava


----------



## King Solomon

http://www.defence.pk/forums/military-forum/165385-research-paper-israels-nuclear-weapons.html

^ Israel's nukes, the game changer.


----------



## Deno

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> the abrams can face the merkava



They can't... Abrahams can't even penetrate Merkavas front armor and to be honest Merkavas internal systems are more advance than Leopard 2A6 let alone Abrahams... 

Abraham can be an equal to Leopard 2 or Leopard 1A5 but they are not even near Merkava on modern warfare standarts... Merkava 4's armor, available ammunition, information sharing capacity is unmatched...


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Deno said:


> They can't... Abrahams can't even penetrate Merkavas front armor and to be honest Merkavas internal systems are more advance than Leopard 2A6 let alone Abrahams...
> 
> Abraham can be an equal to Leopard 2 or Leopard 1A5 but they are not even near Merkava on modern warfare standarts... Merkava 4's armor, available ammunition, information sharing capacity is unmatched...


this is what they said before lebnon war and before 1973 war and it was infantry in the open desert destroyed one of the most advanced tanks at the time anyone would say it is impossable for infantry in open desert to defeat a large number of tanks but the saggar and rpg 7 destroyed alarge number of tanks 
i dont think the merkava is invencable it can take alot of damage but in the end it will be destroyed
but i have to admit if the trophy system is succsefull with the merkava armor it will be a moving castle


----------



## 500

Deno said:


> They can't... Abrahams can't even penetrate Merkavas front armor and to be honest Merkavas internal systems are more advance than Leopard 2A6 let alone Abrahams...
> 
> Abraham can be an equal to Leopard 2 or Leopard 1A5 but they are not even near Merkava on modern warfare standarts... Merkava 4's armor, available ammunition, information sharing capacity is unmatched...


Merkava Mk4 is very close to Abrams M1A2 and Leopard2A5/6 in terms of combat effectiveness. In face to face combat between them will win the tank with best crew.

The main distinguish feature of Merkava currently is Trophy active protection system, but number of tanks with Trophy is not high - less than 100.



Mahmoud_EGY said:


> i really dont think that all this armour is important for apc its role is to transport infantry and support their attack
> it may be safer for the crew and the infantry inside but it will be slow there is a good chance to get hit by AT from infantry and artillery strikes will cause much more damage


It has 1,200 hp engine, so mobility is fine. More armor means that it can drop infantry much closer to enemy lines - less exposure to machine guns and artillery fragments.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

500 said:


> Merkava Mk4 is very close to Abrams M1A2 and Leopard2A5/6 *in terms of combat effectiveness*. In face to face combat between them will win the tank with best crew.


Has it seen any major combat face to face with another Tank of similar capabilities? If not so how can you be so sure of its "combat effectiveness"?


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

> It has 1,200 hp engine, so mobility is fine. More armor means that it can drop infantry much closer to enemy lines - less exposure to machine guns and artillery fragments.


yes well in any desgin you have to sacrfice something for other 
there is armour firepower mobility cost how much can a APC transport 
but i will be laying if i sayed it is bad stratgy to protect the crew and the infantry 
do you know why the namer APC and the merkava is not sold to any other country


----------



## Deno

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> this is what they said before lebnon war and before 1973 war and it was infantry in the open desert destroyed one of the most advanced tanks at the time anyone would say it is impossable for infantry in open desert to defeat a large number of tanks but the saggar and rpg 7 destroyed alarge number of tanks
> i dont think the merkava is invencable it can take alot of damage but in the end it will be destroyed
> but i have to admit if the trophy system is succsefull with the merkava armor it will be a moving castle



Of course it is not invincible... Merkava has a weakness like any other weapon system... Like I said its rear armor is not strong as its frontal armor. Thats how anti-tank teams could destroy/damage that much Merkava in 2006 war. Merkava is designed for tank battles in desert and rural areas not for close combat in urban areas where thank could be hit from behind. Thats why IDF was cought off guard.

Thats why thropy system was designed for removing its only vulnerability.



500 said:


> Merkava Mk4 is very close to Abrams M1A2 and Leopard2A5/6 in terms of combat effectiveness. In face to face combat between them will win the tank with best crew.
> 
> The main distinguish feature of Merkava currently is Trophy active protection system, but number of tanks with Trophy is not high - less than 100.
> 
> 
> It has 1,200 hp engine, so mobility is fine. More armor means that it can drop infantry much closer to enemy lines - less exposure to machine guns and artillery fragments.



@500, Do you know anything about thropy's counter mesure for RPG-30s or any similar thread? It would be propably a state secret but I am really curious. I couldn't find anything on web and you are very informed on IDF.


----------



## aamerjamal

i have read some where that PAF shoots a lot of isreali jets, need detail
and whats the isreal's reply on this about PAF


----------



## kollang

merkava has a bad shape in back.this allow anti-tank missiles to destroy the tank easily from back.


----------



## 500

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> yes well in any desgin you have to sacrfice something for other
> there is armour firepower mobility cost how much can a APC transport
> but i will be laying if i sayed it is bad stratgy to protect the crew and the infantry
> do you know why the namer APC and the merkava is not sold to any other country


APC are getting heaver all the time. As for sales. Like other Western tanks Merkava is expensive tank - two times more than T-90. That means only Europe and Gulf countries. But Israel cant sell in Gulf and Europe is doiminated by Germany.



Desert Fox said:


> Has it seen any major combat face to face with another Tank of similar capabilities? If not so how can you be so sure of its "combat effectiveness"?


Lets see. Mk4, M1A2 and Leo2A5 all have:

4 men crews
62+ t weight
composite armor
120-mm smoothbore guns
automatic FCS
stabilised sights for gunner and panoramic sight for commander with thermal camera
battle management systems
1500 hp engines
automatic transmission
all are reliable tanks for long serving record

Obviously they are pretty same.



Deno said:


> @500, Do you know anything about thropy's counter mesure for RPG-30s or any similar thread? It would be propably a state secret but I am really curious. I couldn't find anything on web and you are very informed on IDF.


Well it can be solved by simple software change: if Trophy radar detects two targets coming from one direction with milliseconds delay, then ignore first and intercept second.



kollang said:


> merkava has a bad shape in back.this allow anti-tank missiles to destroy the tank easily from back.


Merkava has baskets and fuel tanks in back which protect it against anti tank missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kollang

more photo about sabra tank plz


----------



## 500

kollang said:


> more photo about sabra tank plz


This is Sabra (M60T) tank:





















M60T Sabra tank in Turkey - YouTube

But IDF does not have them however. IDF have more simple M60 modification called Magah 7C:











They have 105-mm gun instead 120-mm and simple FCS.

Here also Magah 7C together with Merkava 4:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kollang

very very very sorry
plz post more photos from namer APC


----------



## 500

kollang said:


> very very very sorry
> plz post more photos from namer APC


Welcome

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

is this from inside the namer ?


----------



## Malik Alashter

Well I realy like the way israelis mange there land forces they use brigades instead of divisions and that give them more of maneuverability, during the October war 1973 the israeli brigade had between 90-110 tank so any info howmany they have now per brigade.

Another one, why they didn't use there namer during the war 2006???.


----------



## 500

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> is this from inside the namer ?


Yes:







Malik Alashter said:


> Well I realy like the way israelis mange there land forces they use brigades instead of divisions and that give them more of maneuverability, during the October war 1973 the israeli brigade had between 90-110 tank so any info howmany they have now per brigade.


We have 90 tanks per brigade just as in 1973.


> Another one, why they didn't use there namer during the war 2006???.


It was not in production yet.


----------



## kollang

&#1514;&#1493;&#1491;&#1492;
namer is based on t-54's chassis.right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Armstrong

Would I be correct in assuming that most of Israel's vehicles are build with troop safety to be of paramount importance ! I mean to say...additional mobility or firepower wouldn't be added if it means a decrease in troop safety levels and that the threshold level for Israel is higher than that for other armed forces out there ?


----------



## Malik Alashter

Black Widow said:


> I will surrender rather than killing these gals...


She has arabic face and color.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

kollang said:


> &#1514;&#1493;&#1491;&#1492;
> namer is based on t-54's chassis.right?


&#1582;&#1608;&#1588; &#1570;&#1605;&#1583;

No, Namer is based on Merkava chassis. Ahzarit is on T-54 chassis. Here it is:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adir-M




----------



## Adir-M

*IDF reserve units training in Tze'elim*


----------



## Solomon2

From top model:






to top tanker:






link


----------



## kollang

lol i have crash on merkava mk4lol.more photo please.
and more photo about upgraded f-4.


----------



## boltu

Israelis are not humans they are aliens...They've loaded their country with pretty much everything.


----------



## Mosamania

boltu said:


> Israelis are not humans they are aliens...They've loaded *their* country with pretty much everything.



It is not "Their" country....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jha

Mosamania said:


> It is not "Their" country....



Israelis are not humans they are aliens  ....They've loaded an alien country with pretty much everything...

How charitable of them....


----------



## Mosamania

jha said:


> Israelis are not humans they are aliens  ....They've loaded an alien country with pretty much everything...
> 
> How charitable of them....



They are European colonists. Nothing more nothing less. In time that country will go back to its rightful owners maybe tomorrow maybe a 100 years from now but that is eventual anyways. Do not wish to derail the thread unlike some you can continue enjoying the pictures.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Desert Fox

Mosamania said:


> They are European colonists. Nothing more nothing less. In time that country will go back to its rightful owners maybe tomorrow maybe a 100 years from now but that is eventual anyways. Do not wish to derail the thread unlike some you can continue enjoying the pictures.



Lol, what makes you think they are Europeans? Even in Europe they were considered foreigners, because they were foreigners in Europe.



500 said:


> &#1582;&#1608;&#1588; &#1570;&#1605;&#1583;
> 
> No, Namer is based on Merkava chassis. Ahzarit is on T-54 chassis. Here it is:



One thing i like about the IDf is their innovation, they take old outdated tanks and transform it into something very useful for a war scenario.

Very cost effective., though its not like israelis have to pay for any of there weapons since they get them for free from the USA, not to mention their defence budget is probably funded by US tax payers money.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Mosamania said:


> They are European colonists. Nothing more nothing less. In time that country will go back to its rightful owners maybe tomorrow maybe a 100 years from now but that is eventual anyways. Do not wish to derail the thread unlike some you can continue enjoying the pictures.


Jews lived in this land 2000 years before the Arabs and will live 2000 years after the Arabs.



Desert Fox said:


> Lol, what makes you think they are Europeans? Even in Europe they were considered foreigners, because they were foreigners in Europe.
> 
> One thing i like about the IDf is their innovation, they take old outdated tanks and transform it into something very useful for a war scenario.
> 
> Very cost effective., though its not like israelis have to pay for any of there weapons since they get them for free from the USA, not to mention their defence budget is probably funded by US tax payers money.


Only about 15% of Israeli defence budgest is funded by US and we have to use it for US weapons.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

500 said:


> Jews lived in this land 2000 years before the Arabs and will live 2000 years after the Arabs.



I have already explained this whole time thing a long time ago here. And I think you were there but as I said let us not derail this thread any longer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## agentny17

500 said:


> Jews lived in this land 2000 years before the Arabs and will live 2000 years after the Arabs.


Palestinians are descendants of Canaanites, Christians and Jews who lived in this region for centuries,... Easy task for you, look in the mirror, then look at a Palestinian. Ask yourself who belongs more to this region, and who looks more like a polish immigrant.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

agentny17 said:


> Palestinians are descendants of Canaanites, Christians and Jews who lived in this region for centuries,... Easy task for you, look in the mirror, then look at a Palestinian. Ask yourself who belongs more to this region, and who looks more like a polish immigrant.



I actually posted an entire timeline with historical records and references this subject alone I could have written a book on but it is lost on the great sea of posts and threads here. However I gave him the message then I am sure he doesn't need to do it again. This thread is about IDF (Israeli Defecating Forces) let it be on it still.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PERSIAN GOD KING

what happened to that black haired women on page 55??
damn 500 why did you get rid of her?

WHY???



Mosamania said:


> It is not "Their" country....



jews lived there in the time Iranian elamites were around.

where were your kind back then?


----------



## 500

agentny17 said:


> Palestinians are descendants of Canaanites, Christians and Jews who lived in this region for centuries,... Easy task for you, look in the mirror, then look at a Palestinian. Ask yourself who belongs more to this region, and who looks more like a polish immigrant.


The most famous Palestinian - Arafat was born in Egypt.
The founder of first Palestinian militant organisation izad din al Kassam was born in Syria.
The richest Palestinian is Al Masri, nuff said.

Indeed Canaanites  By the way Canaanites and Jews would never call themselves after Greek nation Philistines who were their enemy.



PERSIAN GOD KING said:


> what happened to that black haired women on page 55??
> damn 500 why did you get rid of her?
> 
> WHY???


Which woman?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PERSIAN GOD KING

PteX said:


> This is a thread about the Israel Defense Forces, seeing as your entire race has been crushed multiple times by this Army, you should try to be more humble.
> You, who posts potato batteries threads in World Affairs because the Saudi grand scientists finally discovered the Potato, should really humble yourself much more.
> The Turks are your superior, the Persians are your superior, the Pakistanis are your superior and soon enough when the oil runs out, the Somalians will be superior to you.



Man I would hug you for this comment if I could

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PERSIAN GOD KING

500 said:


> The most famous Palestinian - Arafat was born in Egypt.
> The founder of first Palestinian militant organisation izad din al Kassam was born in Syria.
> The richest Palestinian is Al Masri, nuff said.
> 
> Indeed Canaanites  By the way Canaanites and Jews would never call themselves after Greek nation Philistines who were their enemy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which woman?



I dont know but she was hot. just the things I want disappear.

anyway regarding the arabistan.
I made this commet before I will say it again.


saudi arabia and uae are not even considered a country by normal humans, they are considered a Deseret.
ask yourselves this, if they did not have oil would they even be called a country?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ptldM3

The paint jobs on Israeli aircraft is stunning.


----------



## Bhairava

PteX said:


> This is a thread about the Israel Defense Forces, seeing as your entire race has been crushed multiple times by this Army, you should try to be more humble.
> You, who posts potato batteries threads in World Affairs because the Saudi grand scientists finally discovered the Potato, should really humble yourself much more.
> The Turks are your superior, the Persians are your superior, the Pakistanis are your superior and soon enough when the oil runs out, the Somalians will be superior to you.



Ouch....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Egoz SF unit with micro Tavors:


----------



## Bhairava

Why doesnt IDF use patterned camo like any other army and instead has a plain design ?


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

500 said:


> The most famous Palestinian - Arafat was born in Egypt.
> The founder of first Palestinian militant organisation izad din al Kassam was born in Syria.
> The richest Palestinian is Al Masri, nuff said.
> 
> Indeed Canaanites  By the way Canaanites and Jews would never call themselves after Greek nation Philistines who were their enemy.
> 
> 
> Which woman?



What the hell was that?
You just mentioned three Pelistenians with deffirent origins mean all 8 million palistanians are not from Palistine? Don't cmpell me do mention Palistanians families origins here. As I said before Palestine for Palistanians only, and someday you all must go back from where you came from. USA will not last forever. Every great nation declines at a specific moment of its life. The only way to keep Palestine is to kill 1.4 billion Muslims. 
FREE FEE PALESTINE

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

BLACKEAGLE said:


> What the hell was that?
> You just mentioned three Pelistenians with deffirent origins mean all 8 million palistanians are not from Palistine?


Palestine was depopulated many times through history. Coastial population is mostly from Egypt. They came together with Muhammad Ali invasion in 1830 (Mamlukes destroyed all coastial towns and it was depopulated for many centyuries). In Galelee large portions are Lebanese who fled from Druze massacres in 1870. Bethlehem arre mostly from Yemen, Hebron - from Hejaz. There was large immigration from neighboring countries during the British mandate.



> As I said before Palestine for Palistanians only


Judea for Jews, Arabia for Arabs. 



> USA will not last forever.


Jews were in Palestine 4000 years before the USA and will be 4000 years after.



> The only way to keep Palestine is to kill 1.4 billion Muslims.


Palestinians have nothing to do with Islam. There is no any Palestinians in Quran, on contrary it says that Holy Land is assigned to Jews.



Bhairava said:


> Why doesnt IDF use patterned camo like any other army and instead has a plain design ?


I guess the main reason is avoiding friendly fire. Here discussion on it:

IDF Uniforms:No Camoflage? [Archive] - Straight Dope Message Board


----------



## arushbhai

Guys, no need to criticize. Just appreciate the pictures and have a good time. How would you feel if someone starts criticizing your thread where you post pics of pak army?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

500 said:


> Palestine was depopulated many times through history. Coastial population is mostly from Egypt. They came together with Muhammad Ali invasion in 1830 (Mamlukes destroyed all coastial towns and it was depopulated for many centyuries). In Galelee large portions are Lebanese who fled from Druze massacres in 1870. Bethlehem arre mostly from Yemen, Hebron - from Hejaz. There was large immigration from neighboring countries during the British mandate.
> 
> 
> Judea for Jews, Arabia for Arabs.
> 
> 
> Jews were in Palestine 4000 years before the USA and will be 4000 years after.
> 
> 
> Palestinians have nothing to do with Islam. There is no any Palestinians in Quran, on contrary it says that Holy Land is assigned to Jews.



You are lying and you that you are lying. Palestinians have been living there for 3000 years, you came from Eastern Europe, USA, western Europe, and USSR and stole Palestinian lands. You will go back to where you came from, you will.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Archdemon



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BelligerentPacifist

500 said:


> ...Jews were in Palestine 4000 years before the USA and will be 4000 years after....


You wish for the USA to be wiped off the world map!

Sad that no tear will shed for poor US because they can't cry hoarse "antisemetism!" like you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SHAHED

Arabs Big problem is :

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SHAHED

500 said:


> &#1582;&#1608;&#1588; &#1570;&#1605;&#1583;
> 
> No, Namer is based on Merkava chassis. Ahzarit is on T-54 chassis. Here it is:



&#1582;&#1608;&#1588; &#1570;&#1605;&#1583;&#1740;&#1583;


----------



## Malik Alashter

Melika said:


> Arabs Big problem is :


There traitors SHaikhs.


----------



## Malik Alashter

Any way I've really enjoyed the pics of Israeli army and If you please 500 post more pics.


----------



## Adir-M




----------



## Adir-M




----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Malik Alashter said:


> Any way I've really enjoyed the pics of Israeli army and If you please 500 post more pics.



Of course you want more. You must be proud of yourself.


----------



## Malik Alashter

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Of course you want more. You must be proud of yourself.


Is watching pictures that big, about proud or not that's I leave to myself, second this is a military forum it's all about military so yes I would love to see more pics either they're Israeli or Iranian or Chinese BTW I really enjoy Chinese pics but man tell me one thing for Allah sake our countries did that amaze the world just one we design we built unfortunately none, all we afford is the technology of suicide bombs that kills our own people from Pakistan to Morocco and the torture of our best people because they dream of better tomorrow aren't that right Mr, BLACKEAGLE.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PERSIAN GOD KING

Malik Alashter said:


> Is watching pictures that big, about proud or not that's I leave to myself, second this is a military forum it's all about military so yes I would love to see more pics either they're Israeli or Iranian or Chinese BTW I really enjoy Chinese pics but man tell me one thing for Allah sake our countries did that amaze the world just one we design we built unfortunately none, all we afford is the technology of suicide bombs that kills our own people from Pakistan to Morocco and the torture of our best people because they dream of better tomorrow aren't that right Mr, BLACKEAGLE.



Just ignore the trolls.brother.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Malik Alashter said:


> Is watching pictures that big, about proud or not that's I leave to myself, second this is a military forum it's all about military so yes I would love to see more pics either they're Israeli or Iranian or Chinese BTW I really enjoy Chinese pics but man tell me one thing for Allah sake our countries did that amaze the world just one we design we built unfortunately none, all we afford is the technology of suicide bombs that kills our own people from Pakistan to Morocco and the torture of our best people because they dream of better tomorrow aren't that right Mr, BLACKEAGLE.


 
Forget about the bombs for God's sake, how many time I have to tell you those are our enemy as well as yours?
Stop being pessimistic and look at what Arabs make. At least we are trying. Never-mind, this is not the right thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Some Israeli SAMs:

Mt.Hazera (east of Dimona)
Hawk




and (since 2010) Patriot





Haifa (Stella Maris Region)





ex German (MAN truck)





north of Zefat
Hawk





Dimona
Patriots


----------



## MadDog

Respect for IDF !!! Against all odds, you guys have maintained a highly professional and a potent force !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

@500
Do IDF have pateriot pak-3?
Regarding Hawk systems, are they upgraded?, if yes, which upgrade they got? and is it more advanced than phase 3?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## The SC

Nice toys, but when they start loosing therm in real fights, they start crying like little babies and call daddy or I might say mummy the USA to replace them and even play a near death experience till they replace them !!!


----------



## BelligerentPacifist

Why are pac-2 canisters two colours?

Why are there only two on the back of the tel in the last pic?


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

BelligerentPacifist said:


> Why are pac-2 canisters two colours?
> 
> Why are there only two on the back of the tel in the last pic?


Good point! I think they have two colors because they have two efferent types of missiles: anti-missile & anti-aircraft. I don't think its a camouflage.


----------



## 500

BLACKEAGLE said:


> @500
> Do IDF have pateriot pak-3?


No, we develop our own system instead, - David's Sling.

David's Sling - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> Regarding Hawk systems, are they upgraded?, if yes, which upgrade they got? and is it more advanced than phase 3?
> Thank you in advance.


Some are phase 2 some phase 3. Israeli Hawks got upgrade so they can reach 24 km altitude instead of 18 km. David's Sling will replace Hawks.



BelligerentPacifist said:


> Why are pac-2 canisters two colours?


Green ones were supplied during Gulf war from US Europe stocks.


----------



## Adir-M

here are some rare pictures of historic SSM Systems - meanwhile all of them seems to be retired from active service

Marcel Dassault MD-620 = Jericho 1
manufacturing of the first missiles at the Dassault plant in Martignas-sur-Jalle






missile tests at Ile du Levant





MGM-52 Lance









SSM "Luz"




290mm MLRS





A test of the Gimel-52 Missile (prototype of the Luz Missile which was the prototype of the Gabriel anti-ship Missile) from 1963. The film features then Prime Minister/Minister of Defense David Ben-Gurion, Shimon Peres (Deputy Defense Minister at the time) and Tzvi Tzur (Chief of Staff).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adir-M

Israeli IS-3




F-16I taking off with GBU-15




regarding the published Mystere IV display


----------



## Adir-M




----------



## Adir-M




----------



## Adir-M

launch concept for Shavit / Jericho II

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adir-M

During this week, the Kfir Brigade 93rd Haruv Battalion completed a drill in the Jordan Valley. During the drill, the Brigade's soldiers put both their urban and open-field warfare to the test.


----------



## Adir-M

Shayetet 13, . nice EoTech in first photo...












Combat officers from selected elite units of the IDF practice guerilla warfare techniques in Northern Israel.


----------



## Adir-M

Kind of looks like they put the dog as the ma'azin (listner)


----------



## Adir-M




----------



## Adir-M




----------



## Adir-M




----------



## Adir-M

MARRY ME 




*Muslims in the Israeli Army*


----------



## Adir-M




----------



## Adir-M

HERON 1

The HERON I is a Medium Altitude Long Endurance (MALE) UAS for strategic and tactical missions

The HERON I main features and capabilities are:

Safe, reliable and easy operation
Simultaneously 4 sensors use capability
Satellite communication for extended range (SATCOM)
Two proven simultaneous Automatic Takeoff and Landing (ATOL) systems for maximal safety
Fully redundant, state-of-the-art avionics
Retractable landing gear







HERON TP

Heron TP is an advanced, multi-purpose MALE UAS with an extended performance envelope and a variety of payloads capability.

The Heron TP was designed as a multi-purpose, multi-system platform to address local and international customers' needs and to perform a variety of strategic missions with a high level of reliability.

The HERON TP main features and capabilities are:

Multi mission platform with multiple operational configurations
Large internal volume for a variety of payloads
Simultaneous and flexible operation of payloads 
All weather capability
Operation above commercial traffic
Satellite communication for extended range (SATCOM)
Automatic Takeoff and Landing (ATOL) systems for maximal safety
Triple, fully redundant, state-of-the-art avionics
Retractable landing gear 
Safe, reliable and easy operation





Hermes® 450 
Performance:

Take-off weight - 550 kg
Max Payload - 180 kg
Endurance - 17 hours
Service Ceiling - 18,000 ft
Range - 300 km






Hermes® 900
is the most recent MALE UAS procured by the IDF as well as by multiple international customers.

Performance:
Take-off weight 1,180 kg
Max Payload 350 kg
Endurance 36 hours
Service Ceiling 30,000 ft
Range unlimited 






Dominator UAV
The Dominator UAV is a MALE (Medium Altitude Long Endurance) UAV system based on the DA42 platform. The system combines the remarkable performance of the DA42, a fully certified aircraft, with over 640 units produced since 2005 and over 360,000 hours of accumulated operating experience, and the proven unmanned technology by Aeronautics, which has logged over 80,000 operational flight hours onboard UAVs worldwide.






Aerostar UAV
The Aerostar Tactical Unmanned Air Vehicle System (TUAV) provides reliable, high quality real time intelligence gathering capability. The system was developed by the Company&#8217;s leading engineers in cooperation with the Israeli Intelligence Corps. The system has accumulated thousands of operational hours, giving the system its maturity, reliability and credibility. Among the system&#8217;s customers are the IDF, U.S. Navy, Angola and other customers around the globe.






Hunter uav
he Hunter is a heavy tactical UAV system for surveillance, reconnaissance, target acquisition, artillery adjustment and damage assessment. 
The Hunter system main features and capabilities are:
Twin engine configuration
Built from composite materials to reduce radar detection
Wheeled or Rocket Assisted Takeoff (RATO) 
Automatic Takeoff and Landing (ATOL) system for maximal safety 
Fully redundant, state-of-the-art avionics
Elevator for payload installation to prevent damage during take-off and landing 
Safe, reliable and easy operation
Capable of being upgraded to E-Hunter (Extended Endurance Platform)






Ranger UAV
Ranger is a tactical UAV system for use in extreme weather conditions for surveillance, reconnaissance, target acquisition, artillery adjustment and damage assessment. It was developed and manufactured in cooperation with the Swiss company RUAG Aerospace. IAI/MALAT is a senior member of the Swiss-Israeli consortium led by Oerlikon-Contraves (Zurich, Switzerland) that produces the Ranger.
Capable of carrying multiple payloads simultaneously

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adir-M

IAI Searcher:
he Searcher looks almost identical to the Scout and Pioneer, but is in fact scaled up and is well over twice the size of the Scout. The Searcher is powered by a 35 kW (47 hp) piston engine. The new design features updated avionics and sensor systems with greater flight endurance as well as increased redundancy for improved survivability. In addition to Israel, the system had been exported and is currently in use by India, South Korea, Singapore[3], Thailand and Turkey.[4]





*The MiniFalcon *
is a Tactical Unmanned Aerial System for real time surveillance and intelligence
mk2




mk1





*Orbiter UAV
*
The Orbiter Mini UAV System Is a compact and lightweight system designed for use in Military and Homeland Security missions. The system presents the ultimate solution for Over The Hill reconnaissance missions, Low Intensity Conflicts and Urban warfare operations as well as any close range ISR mission.
mk3





Elbit Systems Skylark I and Skylark II are small unmanned aerial vehicles developed by Elbit Systems.
Skylark I
Skylark I is a miniature unmanned aerial vehicle. It is designed as a manpacked system for tactical surveillance and reconnaissance. Skylark is launched by hand. The payload consists of daylight CCD or optional FLIR for night operations. During operation, it sends real-time video to a portable ground station. Recovery involves a deep stall maneuver, landing on a small inflatable cushion. It has a range of 10 km.
Skylark is in operation with the militaries of Australia, Canada, Croatia, Czech Republic, Hungary, Israel, Macedonia, Netherlands, Poland, Slovakia and Sweden. It has been deployed in Afghanistan and Iraq.The Skylark I has also been selected by France's Special Forces in March 2008.

Skylark II
Skylark II was unveiled in 2006. It has a range of 60 km and designed to be operated by a two-person crew and deployed using HMMWV class field vehicles. In December 2007, South Korea decided to purchase Skylark II system.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adir-M

NRUAV uav
The NRUAV system is the Malat solution for Maritime Multi-Layered ISR Missions operated by Unmanned Helicopters from ship deck.

It is based on Malat-made Helicopter Modification Suite (HeMoS) for existing, proven, manned naval VTOL platforms. The main features and capabilities of the NRUAV are:

Automatic Vertical Take-off and Landing (AVTOL) from dynamic (naval) platforms
Real-time intelligence battle and damage assessment
Day, night adverse weather Over The Horizon Targeting (OTHT)
Flexible multi-sensor suite with extended carrying capabilities






AirMule UAV
The AirMule is an unmanned air vehicle (UAV) designed and developed by Israels Urban Aeronautics to meet the requirements of the Israel Defence Forces.
The AirMule successfully completed its first phase of flight testing in January 2010. Its maiden flight, which was scheduled for April 2009, has been postponed. The aircraft is scheduled to enter service in 2014.
In June 2009, the UAV was shipped to an airstrip located in central Israel to perform a series of ground tests for hover testing.





Picador VTOL UAV
The Picador vertical take-off and landing unmanned aerial vehicle provides comprehensive situational awareness to marine and army forces. Carrying multiple sensors and payloads, the Picador is capable of performing any ISTAR mission in its operation zone.






IAI I-View
The I-View MK150 is a short range UAS that is intended for operation with medium tactical echelon levels. The system configured on 2 to 3 light trucks.

The I-View 150 main features and capabilities are:

Small and light weight
Automatic takeoff and landing
Takeoff capability: using launcher or on runway
Landing capability - with a parafoil or on runway
Parafoil precise landing (less than 50mX50m), with no cross wind limitations
Requires minimal landing site preparations

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adir-M

Boomerang long endurance loitering and surveillance system 

The Boomerang is a man-portable, Catapult launched, electrically powered loitering surveillance and reconnaissance UAV, modeled as a flying wing. With full autonomy, from launch to parachute recovery (to a predetermined location), the Boomerang delivers ease of use, large payload capacity (2.5Kg) and high reliability. 
Operates in both day and night for a range of 35 Kilometers, and 3 hours endurance.
The Boomerang is equipped with a miniature, lightweight electro-optical, stabilized, airbone sensor which was designed to be carried by a miniature UAV, for tactical "Over-the-Hill" reconnaissance in daylight and optionally at night.






sparrow uav
The Sparrow is a retrievable, modestly sized UAV, equipped with an Electro-optical, day/night, stabilized payload. It's advanced avionics provide a fully manual to fully autonomous flight, combined with surveillance and recognition capabilities. 

A typically configured, fully fueled Sparrow weighs approx. 45 Kg, carries a mission specific payload of 12 Kg. and cruises at 60-70 Kts. for over 4hr. The UAV can be fitted with a larger fuel tank to facilitate extended flight duration. 





mini panther uav
The Panther, which weighs roughly 65 kg (143 lb), is powered by three ultra-quiet electrical motors that allow the craft to loiter for approximately six hours, at an altitude of up to 10,000 feet, with an operational radius of over 60 km (37 miles). The UAV carries IAIs Mini-POP (Plug-in Optronic Payload), which consists of a day/night stabilized camera with a laser range finder, pointer or laser designator. Meanwhile, the smaller Mini Panther, which weighs up to 12 kg (26 lb), can loiter for approximately two hours and carries IAIs Micro-POP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adir-M

ghost uav
GHOST weighs approximately 4 kg (9 lbs), and provides real-time intelligence to ground forces operating in urban areas. GHOST is equipped with an automatic vertical takeoff & landing system and can loiter for up to 30 minutes. The system was designed with twin rotary electrical engines so it can be silent and support day and night special operation missions.





IAI's ETOP
The ETOP is a pure electrical power airborne tethered platform for observation and other applications
One click operation
Deployment within seconds
Operator free/full automation
Low signature
Operational in extreme weather conditions
Unlimited hovering time (with ground source of energy)
Easily integrated on a ground vehicle or on a vessel
Missions
Ad-hoc observation for unlimited time from a stationary or a moving platform
Coastal and border protection
Emergency response operation
Special forces operation









IAI Harop
The IAI Harop (or IAI Harpy 2) is an unmanned combat air vehicle (UCAV) developed by the MBT division of Israel Aerospace Industries. Rather than holding a separate high-explosive warhead, the drone itself is the main munition. This hunter-killer is designed to loiter the battlefield and attack targets by self-destructing into them. IAI developed the Harop for suppression of enemy air defense (SEAD) missions





The IAI Harpy 
The IAI Harpy is an unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) produced by Israel Aerospace Industries. The Harpy is designed to attack radar systems. It carries a high explosive warhead. The Harpy has been sold to several foreign nations, including South Korea, Turkey, India, and China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adir-M

Elbit Hermes 90
The Elbit Systems Hermes 90 is an unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) designed for tactical short-range missions using a heavy-fuel motor.
Jane's claims that the Hermes 90 has its roots in the IAI I-View and later in the BAE Skylynx II. Ownership of rights were subsequently moved to Elbit Systems.
The Hermes 90 has an operating range of about 15 hours and 100 km.
In September 2009, the Hermes 90 made its maiden flight





Tactical Micro UAV System
The MicroB, Bluebird's micro UAS, weighs only 1Kg but features exceptional, unprecedented capabilities, considering its small size and low price.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adir-M




----------



## Solomon2

Happy Passover to all Jews everywhere!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DRaisinHerald

^ LOL, are they supposed to eat the food underwater? Or is it just symbolic?


----------



## Solomon2

DRaisinHerald said:


> are they supposed to eat the food underwater? Or is it just symbolic?


A little of both. The foods on the Passover seder plate are indeed meant to be symbolic. However, the matzoh you see on the table beyond the plate is meant to be eaten, and the wine in the glasses they are holding is meant to be drunk. How the divers propose to consume these items I don't know, but of course the IDF has accomplished many more difficult tasks.


----------



## Adir-M

President Shimon Peres and Chief of Staff Lt. Gen. Benny Gantz Visit IDF Soldiers for Passover





Combat Engineering Vehicle Training Exercise


----------



## Adir-M




----------



## Adir-M




----------



## Adir-M




----------



## Adir-M

The "juniors" of the pilot's training course are marching their way up to become the big men on base. The pilot trainees go through an intense three-year course challenging them mentally and physically.Photo taken by Ori Shifrin, IDF Spokesperson Unit


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Sir what are top ten future weapon of Israel


----------



## 500

Peaceful Civlian said:


> Sir what are top ten future weapon of Israel


*Personal Weapons:*

Micro Tavor aka X-95 assault rifle:






Negev 2000 machine gun:





HTR 2000 sniper rifle (.338 Lapua):





Matador anti structural grenade launcher:


----------



## 500

*Artillery:*

Cardom 120-mm mortar system





Max rate of fire: 16 RPM, sustained - 4 RPM
Accuracy: 30 m CEP at 7 km
Range: 7.2 km with regular and 9.5 km with assisted rounds 
Capacity: 70 rounds in M113 APC

ATMOS 2000:





52 cal 155 mm gun (up to 40 km range)
rate of fire: 3 rounds in 15 seconds burst, 5 RPM (manual loading with assister)
capacity: 27 rounds
system weight - 22 t
crew - 6 men

KMW Donar:





52 cal 155 mm gun (up to 40 km range)
rate of fire: 6 RPM (autoloader)
capacity: 30 rounds
system weight - 35 t
crew - 2 men

Tamuz ATGM:





range - 25 km
crew 4 men: commander, driver, 2 operators
6 ready to launch missiles
4 additional missiles in APC 

Lynx MLRS:




Can be loaded:

26 LAR rockets (range 45 km, 45 kg warhead)
26 AccuLAR rockets (range 40 km, 35 kg warrhead, 10 m CEP)
8 Extra rockets (range 150 km, 120 kg warhead, 10 m CEP)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

*Air force:*

Hermes 900 UAV:





M346 Aermacci:





C-130J:





F-35A:





G550 AEW&C:


----------



## untitled

Was Galil the standard rifle of the IDF or the M-16?


----------



## 500

*Navy:*

Saar 4.5B





Dolphin AIP Submarine:





*Ground Forces*

Merkava Mk4M with Trophy APS:





Namer heavy APC:





*Air Defence*

Iron Dome:





intercepts rockets with range of up to 70 km.

Stunner:





against rockets and missiles with range of 40-250 km and cruise missiles

Arrow-3





against ballistic missiles in near space (over 100 km altitude)



pdf_shurtah said:


> Was Galil the standard rifle of the IDF or the M-16?


Both.  In 80-es Galil was a standart rifle, but in 90-es it was replaced by M4 with red dot sights in infantry. Now infantry is switching to Tavors.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Adir-M

Snapir unit, published 6.4.12 on Israel Hayom


----------



## Adir-M

Last week, the Desert Reconnaissance Battalion conducted a drill in the Urban Warfare Training Center, simulating fighting in populated cities. The drill was conducted to assure maximum efficiency while fighting in urban centers by focusing solely on hostile targets.The Desert Reconnaissance Battalion, also known as "the natural detectives" is comprised almost entirely of Bedouins whom, though exempt from service, volunteered to serve in the IDF. These soldiers use their unique abilities to track down infiltrators and other threats in the vast Israeli desert.Photographed by Cpl. Gal Asuach, IDF Spokesperson's Unit.


----------



## Adir-M




----------



## Adir-M

more israeli future weapon:

*V-22 Osprey*





*SPICE*





*PILUM*





*Hermes 1500*










PYTHON-5





Delilah-CRUISE MISSILES





POPEYE TURBO SLCM


----------



## Adir-M

Naval Barak-8 / Barak-2 / LR-SAM / MR-SAM






F16I SUFA





Trophy (countermeasure)





Iron Fist (countermeasure)


----------



## Adir-M

jericho missile


----------



## 500




----------



## 500




----------



## 500



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lvwilly

Those Israeli women sure are beautiful.


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

> Trophy (countermeasure)


will the trophy system installed on all tanks and apc ?


----------



## PteX

500 said:


>


What's Angelina Jolie doing in the IDF? Damn, she is a beauty... I can understand why so many enemies surrender willingly.


----------



## RayKalm

PteX said:


> What's Angelina Jolie doing in the IDF? Damn, she is a beauty... I can understand why so many enemies surrender willingly.



None of those women look like Angelina.


----------



## 500

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> will the trophy system installed on all tanks and apc ?


No. Old tanks are not equipped with Trophy, but all newly produced tanks come with Trophy now.


----------



## PteX

RayKalm said:


> None of those women look like Angelina.


Use your imagination and sense of humor(If you have one, of course).


----------



## Night_Raven

500 said:


>



Weapons of Mass Distraction indeed ! 



500 said:


> In 80-es Galil was a standart rifle, but in 90-es it was replaced by M4 with red dot sights in infantry. Now infantry is switching to Tavors.



Good to hear that IDF's switching over to Tavors , IA has recently taken baby steps regarding that direction as well ...


----------



## POST_HUMAN_WAR

The engine in the merkava tank is in the front of the tank what are pros and cons?


----------



## Archdemon

Night_Raven said:


> Weapons of Mass Distraction indeed !



Weapon of mass seduction


----------



## Malik Alashter

500 said:


> No. Old tanks are not equipped with Trophy, but all newly produced tanks come with Trophy now.


Is it real trophy were installed on the Israeli tanks during 2006 war?.


----------



## 500

POST_HUMAN_WAR said:


> The engine in the merkava tank is in the front of the tank what are pros and cons?


Engine in front gives additional protection protection against mines, large and protected ammo store, fast ammo loading, escape door from behind, ability to take some people if needed.

Cons that it make tank bulky and heavy.



Malik Alashter said:


> Is it real trophy were installed on the Israeli tanks during 2006 war?.


 No. Serial production of Trophy equipped tanks started in the end of 2008, first operational Trophy tanks apeared in spring 2009. Currently Merkava is only operational tank in the world with hard kill active protection system.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Audio

Are sex/relationships allowed in the IDF?

How does it work on the individual barracks level having so many young people of both sexes?

Like men in one bedroom, women in the other and people sneak around for some quiet night time action?


----------



## 500

Audio said:


> Are sex/relationships allowed in the IDF?


Nope, only on vacation.























> Israeli air force F-16s sit on the aircraft parking ramp at Lajes Field, Azores, Portugal, on July 9. Several IAF aircraft made a stop here en route to Nellis Air Force Base, Nev., where they will take part in Red Flag exercises. (U.S. Air Force photo by Tech. Sgt Darrell I. Dean)


----------



## Shinigami

Adir-M said:


>



There is a reason why israeli tank turrets are kept in a lowered position. does anyone know why?


----------



## Adir-M

Source: 
Fang gathered at Fresh forum historical pictures of the construction of Dolphin, Leviatan and Tekuma subs at HDW shipyards 

1995 - Assembly of INS Dolphin and INS Leviatan





Early 1996 - INS Dolphin is taken out of the assembly hangar





April 15th, 1996 - David Ivry at the ceremony of sliding INS Dolphin into the water















INS Dolphin sub with German and Norwegian flag during the submersion tests


----------



## Adir-M

After the tests, with the Israeli flag for the first time




Summer 1999 - The commander of the sub, Col Eyal Notan, orders departure to Israel


----------



## Adir-M

On its way, INS Dolphin stops for a ceremony at the place where INS Dakar submarine has disappeared





July 27th, 1999 - Ceremony at the new submarine dock at Haifa's naval base with PM Ehud Barak and COS Shaul Mofaz





May 27th, 1997 - COS Amnon Lifkin-Shahak at the ceremony of the sliding into the waters of the Leviathan sub 




















October 1999 - Leviathan arrives to the harbor of Haifa





Ceremony on the dock in Haifa for the arrival of INS Leviathan (left) with INS Dolphin (right)


----------



## Adir-M

July 9th, 1998 - INS Tekuma was got out of the assembly hangar








INS Tekuma during the trials in Norway

















October 22nd, 2000 - The arrival of INS Tekuma to the Israeli shores is welcomed by other IN ships and four F-16 aircrafts


----------



## Adir-M

2012:
Images of the next AIP Dolphin class submarine have surfaced as the vessel was getting prepared for its launch in the water at the German shipbuilder Howaldtswerke-Deutsche Werft (HDW) shipyard in Kiel. This is the first of at least two (and up to three) new generation of Dolphin class submarine for the Israeli Navy.









The tail arrangement looks different













More 2 sub on the way


----------



## Adir-M




----------



## Adir-M




----------



## Adir-M




----------



## Adir-M

*Israel restore f 16*

It cost 1/10 from the price of new f16


----------



## Adir-M




----------



## Adir-M




----------



## Adir-M




----------



## Adir-M




----------



## Adir-M




----------



## Adir-M




----------



## Adir-M




----------



## Adir-M



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adir-M



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adir-M



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adir-M




----------



## Adir-M

A submarine of the Dutch Navy made a visit today to Eilat's port






personal photos a blackhawk's crew chief:


----------



## ghazi52

Very nice pictures..


----------



## Adir-M

Desert Hawk (israel and poland air forces)


----------



## Adir-M




----------



## haroonn

Very nice pictures, Adir-M. Please keep them coming. Your post# 1007, are the F-16s flying over Massada fortress?


----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Archdemon




----------



## TrMhMt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BronzePlaque

TrMhMt said:


>



Classical TrMhMt post..Nothing productive..Has one and only purpose : Trolling


----------



## Zabaniyah

TrMhMt said:


>



Stop trolling!


----------



## 500

TrMhMt said:


>


This girl was hit by rubber bullet during incursion in Palestinian camp in 2006. She was treated by medics and well now.



haroonn said:


> Very nice pictures, Adir-M. Please keep them coming. Your post# 1007, are the F-16s flying over Massada fortress?


Yep, thats Massada.






This is Red Dragon aggresor squadron plane by the way:






Pilots use Arab air forces tactics and talk on radio in Arabic.


----------



## Adir-M



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adir-M



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adir-M



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Takaavar

^ Phosphorus bombs of Israel, the best tool to slaughter innocents and annihilate orphans of Gaza, an ideal weapon from Israeli view

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Takaavar said:


> ^ Phosphorus bombs of Israel, the best tool to slaughter innocents and annihilate orphans of Gaza, an ideal weapon from Israeli view


This is M825A1 standard NATO *smoke* round.

http://www.fas.org/man/dod-101/sys/land/smoke.htm

Its intended to produce *smoke* and nothing else.


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

500 said:


> This is M825A1 standard NATO *smoke* round.
> 
> http://www.fas.org/man/dod-101/sys/land/smoke.htm
> 
> Its intended to produce *smoke* and nothing else.


and why would you want smoke in gaza at that time there was no ground operations it was air and artilary strikes


----------



## Takaavar

500 said:


> This is M825A1 standard NATO *smoke* round.
> 
> http://www.fas.org/man/dod-101/sys/land/smoke.htm
> 
> Its intended to produce *smoke* and nothing else.


Oh ok, and what about this:




> The report says that Israeli forces were "systematically reckless" in determining the use of white phosphorus in built-up areas.[79] The writers highlighted the Israeli attack on the UN Relief and Works Agency compound in Gaza City on 15 January, the attack on the Al Quds hospital, and the attack on the Al Wafa hospital, each of which involved using white phosphorus. They described its use as disproportionate or excessive under international law. More generally, the UN report recommended that "serious consideration should be given to banning the use of white phosphorus in built-up areas.[80]
> 
> United Nations Fact Finding Mission on the Gaza Conflict - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Whoops I'm really idiot, in fact hitting hospitals and UNRWA HQ was in order to produce smoke and nothing else

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> and why would you want smoke in gaza at that time there was no ground operations it was air and artilary strikes


It was used during ground operations.

MK4 in Gaza during Cast Lead:





Unrelated pics:


----------



## Adir-M




----------



## Adir-M




----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Adir-M said:


>


Hi What is this??. This looks very smart


----------



## Adir-M

> Hi What is this??. This looks very smart



Mlrs battery

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sarthak

Mosamania said:


> "And We conveyed to the Children of Israel in the Scripture that, "You will surely cause corruption on the earth twice, and you will surely reach [a degree of] great haughtiness.(4) So when the [time of] promise came for the first of them, We sent against you servants of Ours - those of great military might, and they probed [even] into the homes, and it was a promise fulfilled.(5) Then We gave back to you a return victory over them. And We reinforced you with wealth and sons and made you more numerous in manpower.(6)[And said], "If you do good, you do good for yourselves; and if you do evil, [you do it] to yourselves." Then when the final promise came, [We sent your enemies] to sadden your faces and to enter the temple in Jerusalem, as they entered it the first time, and to destroy what they had taken over with [total] destruction.(7)[Then Allah said], "It is expected, [if you repent], that your Lord will have mercy upon you. But if you return [to sin], We will return [to punishment]. And We have made Hell, for the disbelievers, a prison-bed."(8) Surat Al-Isra'



Self Delete


----------



## Adir-M



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## aslam sahab gripen

what is the salary of one israeli foot-soldier...the lowest in rank.....and does he gets it in gold form or cash?


----------



## SQ8

500 said:


> Pilots use *Arab air forces tactics and talk on radio in Arabic.*



Have also been known to mimic the IIRAF and PAF.. talking in Persian and Urdu..
Perhaps Turkish may also be introduced??


----------



## 500

Takaavar said:


> Oh ok, and what about this:
> 
> 
> Whoops I'm really idiot, in fact hitting hospitals and UNRWA HQ was in order to produce smoke and nothing else


This is same M825A1 smoke round.



As u can see, guy and ambulance who were standing in midst did not suffer any damage at all. If it was simple high explosive round they both would be in little pieces.



aslam sahab gripen said:


> what is the salary of one israeli foot-soldier...the lowest in rank.....and does he gets it in gold form or cash?


Israel has draft army. Soldiers get some pocket money - about 100$ a month.


----------



## aslam sahab gripen

500 said:


> This is same M825A1 smoke round.
> 
> 
> 
> As u can see, guy and ambulance who were standing in midst did not suffer any damage at all. If it was simple high explosive round they both would be in little pieces.
> 
> 
> Israel has draft army. Soldiers get some pocket money - about 100$ a month.



dont they object to paper money?


----------



## Adir-M

A rare gem: color photos of palsar 7 training during the late 60s. photos were taken by mr Yosi Dital


----------



## Adir-M




----------



## Adir-M

*Happy Jerusalem Day!*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Adir-M



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adir-M



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skorpian

> Happy Jerusalem Day!


Not a happy day for us. It's a black point in history. Nice going, Israel, celebrating the day in which you violated international law and occupied land still considered up till this day as occupied land by the whole world. Innocent children killers can celebrate that.
We shall get back our Al-Aqsa mosque and establish a Palestinian state sooner or later.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Adir-M

> Not a happy day for us.



Jerusalem under israel give freedom of religion to anyone.
jews before 1967 couldn't pray in the western wall


----------



## Skorpian

> Jerusalem under israel give freedom of religion to anyone.
> jews before 1967 couldn't pray in the western wall


Yes, and the proof is, Jewish people attack Al Aqsa mosque and break into it every now and then!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adir-M




----------



## Adir-M




----------



## Adir-M




----------



## sarthak

Skorpian said:


> Not a happy day for us. It's a black point in history. Nice going, Israel, celebrating the day in which you violated international law and occupied land still considered up till this day as occupied land by the whole world. Innocent children killers can celebrate that.
> We shall get back our Al-Aqsa mosque and establish a Palestinian state sooner or later.




How deluded can one be? Not only is israel totally capable of dealing with primitive , poorly trained arab forces , but is also protected by the US and has the support of several EU nations and India. Attacking Israel would mean waging a war against the US. If you are not aware of the consequences of that, then there's no hope for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adir-M

Nahal brigade training in the Golan:


----------



## Adir-M

Nahal brigade training in the Golan:


----------



## Adir-M

Combat engineers removing mines in the Jordan vally


----------



## Adir-M




----------



## Adir-M

An Israeli army Apache helicopter hovers as it demonstrates live-fire during a military exercise in the Shivta Field Artillery School, south of Beer Sheva, on May 24, 2012.

Jump school trainers finish their training.









Bamachane picture of 931 targad in the Golan.


----------



## Adir-M

The future fitness insturcturs of the IDF conducted a concluding training this week, demonstrating their impressive abillities at various physical tasks






As the sun sets after a hard day of work, an IDF soldier in the Oketz canine special forces unit pauses in the field with his loyal companion. This dog's name is Herman, and his unique skills help keep Israel safe.






Soldiers from the 101st Paratroopers Brigade train with live artillery fire.





*Elbit Systems Introduces the SPEAR &#8211; a Mortar for the HMMWV*
















New magazines from Israeli company CAA


----------



## Adir-M




----------



## Adir-M

Wild flower (perach bar) - Spike ER in IDF use. enjoy


----------



## Adir-M




----------



## Adir-M




----------



## Adir-M




----------



## Adir-M




----------



## Adir-M




----------



## Adir-M

IDF fighter jets fly low and fast inside Ramon Crater in the Negev Desert.


----------



## Adir-M



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

there scared from next generation of brave Palestinian so they point the rifle

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

these to me is attacking the United Nation , and thous soldier must be convicted in International Court of Justice

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

let videos speak for it self










and if you gonna say that he don't obey him , he don't have the right to point the rifle on unarmed civilian


----------



## SOHEIL

ZIONS hate us because we are independent !

ARABS hate us because ... !? 

please somebody tells me why !?

We say : We are brothers 

they say : You are KAFIR (SHIA) !!!

We say : Islam 

they say : Arab !!!

I'm confused

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Adir-M

watch out!






Alrady reported


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

So}{eil said:


> ZIONS hate us because we are independent !
> 
> ARABS hate us because ... !?
> 
> please somebody tells me why !?
> 
> We say : We are brothers
> 
> they say : You are KAFIR (SHIA) !!!
> 
> We say : Islam
> 
> they say : Arab !!!
> 
> I'm confused


you want a answer because iran gov kills Arab in alahwaz and you want all islamic world to be shia and your imam ( the creater of shia 12 i don't remeber it well he say that 100 of mohamed PBUH they do bed stuff such as adultery ) so that is it and u accuse us of Distortion of Quran ( tahrif )



Adir-M said:


> watch out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alrady reported


report what and to how Mosad or IDF HQ or..................................... the these forum admin ( you know he is Pakistani means Muslim means he will support the truth )

@ Adir-M if you can't Handel the truth just shut up and let the truth come out

IDF is a terrorist org


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi




----------



## 500

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> there scared from next generation of brave Palestinian so they point the rifle


Israel haters spam this photo all the time

1) Finger of Israeli soldier is not on trigger.
2) Another Palestinian boy stands near Israeli soldier with hands in pockets. Does not seem worried at all.
3) Size of the pic is 400 × 431px that means it was cut.

What actually happen he was just moved gun and photographer caught one frame when it looked directed at boy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## muse

http://www.uasvision.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/IAFblimp.jpg


Why has the Pak Fawj not used this kind of system? Extremely effective.


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

500 said:


> Israel haters spam this photo all the time
> 
> 1) Finger of Israeli soldier is not on trigger.
> 2) Another Palestinian boy stands near Israeli soldier with hands in pockets. Does not seem worried at all.
> 3) Size of the pic is 400 × 431px that means it was cut.
> 
> What actually happen he was just moved gun and photographer caught one frame when it looked directed at boy.


of course u talk about a pic ( 1 on 1000 pic can be found ) what about the videos


----------



## 500

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> of course u talk about a pic ( 1 on 1000 pic can be found ) what about the videos


What I see on videos is that so called "peace activists" are annoying Israeli soldiers and some of them react angrily. Thats actually what is all their "peace activism" is about: walk with cameras and create provocations.

Spike ER in IDF:


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

500 said:


> WHat I see on videos is that so called "peace activists" are annoying Israeli soldiers and some of them react angrily. Thats actually what is all their "peace activism" is about: walk with cameras and create provocations.


what about the tourists who get arrested in side area A


----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Mosamania

So}{eil said:


> ZIONS hate us because we are independent !
> 
> ARABS hate us because ... !?
> 
> please somebody tells me why !?
> 
> We say : We are brothers
> 
> they say : You are KAFIR (SHIA) !!!
> 
> We say : Islam
> 
> they say : Arab !!!
> 
> I'm confused



We hate you because you hate us and act against us at every turn. 
We hate you because you think we hate you because you are Shia which is not true. You are the ones saying we are "Wahhabis" and enemies of Islam thus Kuffar which actually means you are the ones saying we are the Kafir ones isn't it??


----------



## Banglar Lathial

sarthak said:


> How deluded can one be? Not only is israel totally capable of dealing with primitive , poorly trained arab forces , but is also protected by the US and has the support of several EU nations and India. Attacking Israel would mean waging a war against the US. If you are not aware of the consequences of that, then there's no hope for you.



1. India is capable of doing nothing in that region. India simply does not matter there.
2. "Israel" was defeated in 1973 all the same, with all the support of USA and very little Arab unity. 
3. Arabs should establish Islamic law throughout the Arab world, merge into one country, with a massive military, economy, population, area, budget, research and development sector that would allow them to deal with any American terrorist misadventures.


----------



## 500

Banglar Lathial said:


> 2. "Israel" was defeated in 1973 all the same


Israel was standing 30 km from Damascus and 100 km from Cairo. Syrian army crushed, Egyptian army encircled and begging for cease fire. Thats great victory 



> 3. Arabs should establish Islamic law throughout the Arab world, merge into one country, with a massive military, economy, population, area, budget, research and development sector that would allow them to deal with any American terrorist misadventures.


Indeed Saudis and Emiratis will be happy to be in one country with zillions of poor Egyptians, Moroccans etc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

> , Egyptian army encircled and begging for cease fire. Thats great victory


we were begging for cease fire ? i will talk about the egyptian front only
your prime minster has said save isreal we are defeated and even after the us aid came what could you do you couldnt face our army and every time you try you have greater losses you bombarded 2 small cities and couldnt occupay them the 3rd army like i said could have fought anyway and you cant take much losses and you have already suffered alot of kia and wounded your bar liev line which you built in 6 years we took it down in 6 hours with minimum losses your once mighty air force and armor were getting destroyed dont try to fool yourself and admit defeat


----------



## PteX

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> we were begging for cease fire ? i will talk about the egyptian front only
> your prime minster has said save isreal we are defeated and even after the us aid came what could you do you couldnt face our army and every time you try you have greater losses you bombarded 2 small cities and couldnt occupay them the 3rd army like i said could have fought anyway and you cant take much losses and you have already suffered alot of kia and wounded your bar liev line which you built in 6 years we took it down in 6 hours with minimum losses your once mighty air force and armor were getting destroyed dont try to fool yourself and admit defeat


There was no scenario where Egypt could have won, none. 
You need an unbiased mind to accept this simple truth.


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

PteX said:


> There was no scenario where Egypt could have won, none.
> You need an unbiased mind to accept this simple truth.


very well tell me why you think we lost and you won and if i am convinced i will say so


----------



## Kompromat

Archdemon said:


>



Yet Gay Tal , kills palestenians at will. Joseph gobbles is your spiritual leader !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wright

Aeronaut said:


> Yet Gay Tal , kills palestenians at will. Joseph gobbles is your spiritual leader !



The job of any airforce is to protect a nations airspace. Once you understand that you might be able to stop the drone strikes and comando raids carried out by foreigners.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arushbhai

Guys, this thread isnt for bashing Israel. Its for appreciating their military might. Stop hating on Israel. Anyone posting pictures of Israeli forces isnt here to argue with you haters, they are simply posting pictures to aware us all about the israeli forces. Stop hating. You dont see israeli or indian members coming in Pakistani forces thread and bashing. Stop arguing and enjoy the pics.


----------



## Banglar Lathial

500 said:


> Israel was standing 30 km from Damascus and 100 km from Cairo. Syrian army crushed, Egyptian army encircled and begging for cease fire. Thats great victory



http://www.defence.pk/forums/military-history-strategy/42952-yom-kippur-war-1973-egyptian-revenge-12.html#post2762170



> Sharon was busted and bloodied in 1973 but they call Zionists winners? What sort of a victory is it when the "winning general Sharon" was going to be sacked from his job, so he resigned before hand? What sort of a "victory" is it when a commission of enquiry has to be formed (on the causes of defeat presumably). Does any body initiate a commission of enquiry on the causes of victory for a nation?The name was Agranat commission?
> 
> All their casaulty numbers are bogus just like any Western numbers propagated nowadays. Their only resort is to keep repeating falsehood ad nauseam until the gullible public actually believe their BS. That was proved very well by me in one instance in one of my earlier posts. Can you imagine that Golda Meir would resign after a victorious war? Can you imagine that Moshe Dayan would say the Third Temple is about to fall during their victory? Can you imagine that Dinitz would ask Jewish Kissinger for help/supply on October 9th, 1973 (war started on October 6th, 1973) if so called "Israel" was victorious? Can you believe that Dinitz would admit openly to Kissinger (and this admission was only "declassified" recently) that they lost 400+ tanks to Egyptians and 100+ tanks to Syrians before October 9th, 1973 but throughout the entire war they would end up losing 460 tanks in total? Can you believe that even more telling nature of "Israeli" admission of defeat in their conversations with Jewish Kissinger would be published/"declassified" by their benefactor/patron/cash cow Americans? Can you even make a 4 year old kindergarten student believe that provided he knows the simple arithmetic operation of addition?
> 
> Can you believe that a "pocket" that could not face either the Egyptian 2nd Army or 3rd Army face to face in Sinai despite numerous attempts would be able to successfully encircle 3rd Army without repercussions from behind? Why not push 3rd Army back to West of the Canal from the front from where the supply lines are shorter and more secured if you do so? Does it not mean that it was the so called "Israeli pocket" west of the Canal that was surrounded because Jewish Kissinger knew it very well, and warned Sadat that a repeat of the victory of Soviet weapons over American weapons can not be allowed, so American troops will be landed in Sinai if this "Israeli pocket" were eliminated.
> 
> Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/milita...r-1973-egyptian-revenge-12.html#ixzz1wVPNlCyD





> If Golda Meir wrote in her book "My Life" that
> The war has shown that we were no stronger than the Egyptians.
> , by ordinary transitivity, you can calculate that Egypt+Syria would have to be stronger than "Israel" in the view of Golda Meir based on the outcome of the 1973 war. Then, what sort of an "Israeli victory" in 1973 could prompt the so called Prime minister to admit in her memoirs (in an indirect manner) that Egypt+Syria was stronger than so called "Israel"?
> 
> Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/milita...r-1973-egyptian-revenge-12.html#ixzz1wVPdslCm






> Indeed Saudis and Emiratis will be happy to be in one country with zillions of poor Egyptians, Moroccans etc


 
You do not know, they know whether they will be happy. They are very happy for each other, mostly, in real life, despite internet tantrums on this forum.


----------



## Banglar Lathial

Images of the so called "Israel" Defence Force

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Banglar Lathial

More images of the so called "Israel" Defence Force


----------



## Banglar Lathial

More images


----------



## Wright

Banglar Lathial said:


> Images of the so called "Israel" Defence Force
> 
> ]



All you have shown is that both sides tend to lose men and military assets in a conflict. 

Are you going to next upload pictures of destroyed Russian cities and tanks to prove that Nazi Germany defeated the Soviet Union?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Banglar Lathial

And some more










(Egyptian infantry "touring" some IDF "armour" after having delivered some desired modifications to it)





("Defeated" Egyptians touring "victorious IDF" equipment; maybe IDF sent them as 'freebies' to Egypt?)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Wright said:


> All you have shown is that both sides tend to lose men and military assets in a conflict.
> 
> Are you going to next upload pictures of destroyed Russian cities and tanks to prove that Nazi Germany defeated the Soviet Union?


well lets talk about facts if that is what you want 
the youm kippur war was after 6 years since the 1967 defeat by that time our army was destroyed and sinai was occupayed and they made the barliev line which was the strongest defensive line in history they said to pass it you need the both soviet and us enginers they had napalm at the canal they had better airfoce and tanks the phantom and sky hawk while we had mig 19 and mig 21 
we didnt have mobile air defence so our goal was occupay a line in sainai and drag isreal into a long war the bar liev line was down in 6 hours their counter attack was utterly defeated they tried to attack el mansora air force base and our fighters defended then their prime minster said it to the world save isreal after the us aid they tried to occupay suez and ismalia and failed they sourronded the 3rd army but they could have fought and we have no problem in numbers or the will to die for our country and by the way they were the first to say we want cease fire


----------



## Banglar Lathial

A few more


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

> Banglar Lathial


where are you from ?


----------



## Banglar Lathial




----------



## Wright

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> well lets talk about facts if that is what you want
> the youm kippur war was after 6 years since the 1967 defeat by that time our army was destroyed and sinai was occupayed and they made the barliev line which was the strongest defensive line in history they said to pass it you need the both soviet and us enginers they had napalm at the canal they had better airfoce and tanks the phantom and sky hawk while we had mig 19 and mig 21
> we didnt have mobile air defence so our goal was occupay a line in sainai and drag isreal into a long war the bar liev line was down in 6 hours their counter attack was utterly defeated they tried to attack el mansora air force base and our fighters defended then their prime minster said it to the world save isreal after the us aid they tried to occupay suez and ismalia and failed they sourronded the 3rd army but they could have fought and we have no problem in numbers or the will to die for our country and by the way they were the first to say we want cease fire



I was just pointing out posting pictures from a battle does not prove a war was lost or won. 

If you could clarify as to what the Arab armies objectives were, we can be more accurate in whether the endeavour was a success or not. 

If it was to occupy and destroy the state of Israel. Well.. that failed.


----------



## Banglar Lathial

("Defeated" Egyptians touring "victorious IDF" helicopter; maybe the "IDF" sent them to Egypt as tokens of 'friendship'?)






("Victorious IDF" and so called "Israeli" leaders contemplating how to relay the news of their 'victory' to the world. They must have been very 'glad' about their 'victory' as you can see in the photograph).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

Wright said:


> I was just pointing out posting pictures from a battle does not prove a war was lost or won.
> 
> If you could clarify as to what the Arab armies objectives were, we can be more accurate in wheather the endeavour was a success or not.
> 
> If it was to occupy and destroy the state of Israel. Well.. that failed.


egyptian armys goal was to take back sainai not all of it sadat wanted to Negotiate from a good postion while having the upper hand on the battle and proving to isreal that our army is not weak and we can do damage the goal was to occupay a few kilometers in sainai under the cover of our air defence and drag isreal to our defenses and we did all of that we got sainai back we have given isreal the hardest battle they fought and we brought peace at least untill now


----------



## Mahmoud_EGY

their faces say more than any of us could say

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Banglar Lathial said:


> http://www.defence.pk/forums/military-history-strategy/42952-yom-kippur-war-1973-egyptian-revenge-12.html#post2762170


I've already answered all your ramblings there. Let me summarize for you.

*1. How the Yom Kippur war started?*

- On 6 Oct 1973, at sacred Jewish holiday huge Egyptian-Syrian combined forces supriselly atacked little unmobilised Israeli force. As result they managed to capture little strip of territory and couple hundreds of prisoners.

*2. How the Yom Kippur war was fought?*

- 17 Arab divisions fought againt 7 Israeli divisions.

South Front:
Egyptians had 10 divisions (18, 2, 16, 21, 23, 7, 19, 4, 6, 3) + independent brigades + 4 brigades from Algeria, Morocco, Libya and Sudan.
Israel had 4 divisions (252, 143, 162, 440) + Namer force (about 2 brigades).

North front:
Syrians had 5 divisions (7, 9, 5, 3, 1) + independent brigades + 2 Iraqi divisioins (3, 5) + 2 Jordanian brigades + 1 Morocco brigade.
Israel had 3 divisions (36, 210, 146).

*3. What was the foreign aid?*

- Arabs got 78,000 tons from USSR starting from 10 Oct + huge volunteer forces.
- Israel got 66,400 tons from USA starting from 14 Oct.

*4. What were the final results of the war?*

Israel lost 2,222 soldiers.
Arabs lost some 15,000 soldiers.

Israel captured 8,777 POWs in addition some 30-40 thousand Egyptian soldiers were encyrcled and their plight was desperate.
Arabs captured 314 POWs (mostly in first day of war + pilots).

Israel lost 460 tanks.
Arabs lost 2250 tanks.

Israel lost 102 jets (mostly to SAMs).
Arabs lost 370 jets.

Captured territory:
Israel - 2,100 km2 (1600 km2 from Egypt + 500 km2 from Syria)
Arabs - 1,200 km2 (all Egypt, but nearly half of it in encyrcled 3rd army)





dark red - territories captured by Egypt.
dark blue - territories captured by Israel.



> You do not know, they know whether they will be happy. They are very happy for each other, mostly, in real life, despite internet tantrums on this forum.


I am talking if emiratis would be ready to share their wealth with hundreds of millions of poor Arabs from other countries. 



Mahmoud_EGY said:


> we were begging for cease fire ?


"The rest, as they say, is history. Sadat, who had rejected the advice of the Soviet Union on October 12 to seek a ceasefire, and who continued to reject that advice until, too late, he accepted it on October 19, now found himself begging for Soviet help."

(c) Saad el-Shazly

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Egyptian POWs:


























After the war enyrcled 3rd army soldiers get supplies under supervision of Israeli soldiers:


----------



## 500

Crossing Suez canal:


----------



## 500




----------



## 500




----------



## 500

*Namer tested in US:*


----------



## Wright

500 said:


> *Namer tested in US:*



What IFV is that? The one with the turret.


----------



## 500

Wright said:


> What IFV is that? The one with the turret.


Swedish CV9035.


----------



## Adir-M




----------



## Adir-M




----------



## Adir-M

Two IDF soldiers from the elite Egoz reconnaissance unit blend into their surroundings


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Your Elite Soldier easy to find 




i don't call it blend into their surroundings


----------



## Adir-M

> i don't call it blend into their surroundings


----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Liquidmetal

There is a myth that tiny and weak Israel defeated the might of the joint armies of the various arab countries and dealt them a decisive blow.

The fact is that even during the 1st I-A war the Israelis were better trained, were battled hardened and had better equipment so in fact it was the superior force. The results match that premise. Ever since then the IDF has been the better trained and equipped force. 

The Arabs, who themselves had just won independence and left with weak economies, and the typical Western disease of all ex-colonial countries of being left with no industries, weak military, weak institutions, no sense of democracy, poor education and were divided by the imperial powers use of their divide and rule policies. 

The Arab elites were idiots and in fact were defacto puppets, so it was not a great achievement to defeat such a weak and divided bunch of poorly trained and educated people. 

In fact how much pride does the average Israeli feel in defeating the stone throwing Davids of oppressed Palestine against the mighty and fascist Goliath of Israel? 

No doubt you have a great military and the Jews have a great history too, having given birth to 2 other great religions that pary to the same God and have the same prophets and the same lineage. The achievements of our Jewish brothers in all fields of human endeavour is mind boggling and the world salutes you for this.

However, the same world also wishes without malice or threat that you would recgnise that land was taken by force and what had happened in Europe was not the fault of these land grazers and farmers that you displaced and caged behind walls and in camps.

That they are human and do have rights that must be given to them. You cannot continue the policy of burn and terrorise as you are doing and the Palestinians issue needs to be settled once and for all.

Hence the question if you want peace and diplomatic and trade relationship with your neighbours why not sue for peace as per the Lebanon declaration of going back to the 1967 border and allow the refugees back.

Otherwise, how long can you go like this? each day and each kill of innocent people is another nail in the coffin of Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Killuminati

This is not racism but i think that every Israeli army propaganda topic must be deleted.


----------



## Wright

Liquidmetal said:


> There is a myth that tiny and weak Israel defeated the might of the joint armies of the various arab countries and dealt them a decisive blow.
> 
> The fact is that even during the 1st I-A war the Israelis were better trained, were battled hardened and had better equipment so in fact it was the superior force. The results match that premise. Ever since then the IDF has been the better trained and equipped force.
> 
> The Arabs, who themselves had just won independence and left with weak economies, and the typical Western disease of all ex-colonial countries of being left with no industries, weak military, weak institutions, no sense of democracy, poor education and were divided by the imperial powers use of their divide and rule policies.
> 
> The Arab elites were idiots and in fact were defacto puppets, so it was not a great achievement to defeat such a weak and divided bunch of poorly trained and educated people.
> 
> In fact how much pride does the average Israeli feel in defeating the stone throwing Davids of oppressed Palestine against the mighty and fascist Goliath of Israel?
> 
> No doubt you have a great military and the Jews have a great history too, having given birth to 2 other great religions that pary to the same God and have the same prophets and the same lineage. The achievements of our Jewish brothers in all fields of human endeavour is mind boggling and the world salutes you for this.
> 
> However, the same world also wishes without malice or threat that you would recgnise that land was taken by force and what had happened in Europe was not the fault of these land grazers and farmers that you displaced and caged behind walls and in camps.
> 
> That they are human and do have rights that must be given to them. You cannot continue the policy of burn and terrorise as you are doing and the Palestinians issue needs to be settled once and for all.
> 
> Hence the question if you want peace and diplomatic and trade relationship with your neighbours why not sue for peace as per the Lebanon declaration of going back to the 1967 border and allow the refugees back.
> 
> Otherwise, how long can you go like this? each day and each kill of innocent people is another nail in the coffin of Israel.




I'd worry about Kashmir.


----------



## 500

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> Your Elite Soldier easy to find


These are soldies, not snipers.



Liquidmetal said:


> There is a myth that tiny and weak Israel defeated the might of the joint armies of the various arab countries and dealt them a decisive blow.
> 
> The fact is that even during the 1st I-A war the Israelis were better trained, were battled hardened and had better equipment so in fact it was the superior force. The results match that premise. Ever since then the IDF has been the better trained and equipped force.


Israel stared war with no single tank, fighter or cannon and was attacked by regular armies which had all these. Only later Israel acquired heavy weapons, but still was in disatvantage.


----------



## Mercenary

500 said:


> Israel stared war with no single tank, fighter or cannon and was attacked by regular armies which had all these. Only later Israel acquired heavy weapons, but still was in disatvantage.



Not only that. Israelis fought with much more determination and courage than the Arabs. 6 Million Jews were killed in the Holocaust only 3 years ago and thus Israelis fought for their very lives while Arabs fought for their egos.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Liquidmetal

Wright said:


> I'd worry about Kashmir.



Thank you for worrying about Kashmir, yes they need to be given their democratic rights of self determination too, just as the Indians demanded and got. However, it seems that what is good for the goose in not good for the gander... but that is another thread and this is about mighty the US, sorry cough... Israel!


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Mercenary said:


> Not only that. Israelis fought with much more determination and courage than the Arabs. 6 Million Jews were killed in the Holocaust only 3 years ago and thus Israelis fought for their very lives while Arabs fought for their egos.


they fought like terrorist we see what happened in Iraq ( regular army Vs large number of terrorist ) regular army lose that what happened in 1948 and for USA in Iraq 
and about ego no the Arab fought for there land ( you Jew you escaped from the holy land And you left it to the Roman Then we, the Arabs liberated it ( 637 AC) means our land and the Palestine land ) and it's the holy land for the three religions of God means is not your own land it's the holy land for Judaism (the first religions of God)*, Christianity (the second religions of God) Finally, Islam (the third and last religions of God) so it's not yours or our its for all of these only god religions


----------



## 500

Tamuz ATGM, brings the inevitable death to any tank from 25 km:


----------



## 500



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adir-M

Israeli seamen stand atop Tekumah, a Dolphin-class submarine during a wreath-laying ceremony in the Mediterranean Sea, near the port of Haifa June 1, 2012, marking the disappearance of Israel's Dakar submarine which vanished en route in 1968 and whose wreckage was discovered by naval experts 31 years later between Cyprus and Crete. 












An IDF tank keeps a watchful eye over the Golan Heights. The snow-capped Mt. Hermon is in the background.Photo by Ori Shifrin, IDF Spokesperson's Unit






The source code of Flame (the virus that hit Iran) has been revealed: (only for hebrew speking) 






IDF ground forces practice a river crossing





Soldiers of the IDF's elite naval commando unit 'Shayetet 13', considered to be one of the best special forces in the world, get ready aboard a Sa'ar 5-class Corvette for yet another grueling exercise. Click 'Like' if you appreciate their hard work!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adir-M




----------



## 500

Lots of Trophy equipped tanks:





Namer in USA:


----------



## Hyperion

New one line iranian firewall 

if (flame_virus==1) {
$java_proxy = close; }

Btw, just kidding Nice defense equipment!


----------



## Wright

Is Israel's Apache helicopter the longbow variant?


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh




----------



## Major Shaitan Singh




----------



## Major Shaitan Singh




----------



## skyknight

Why doesn't Israel force use camouflage clothing&#65311;


----------



## 500

skyknight said:


> Why doesn't Israel force use camouflage clothing&#65311;


Here some answers:
IDF Uniforms:No Camoflage? [Archive] - Straight Dope Message Board


----------



## IbnAlwaled

500 said:


>


Nice war booty when we conquer Israel(pun intended!).


----------



## sarthak

IbnAlwaled said:


> Nice war booty when we conquer Israel(pun intended!).



I bet each of these girls can gun down 10 fat Saudi soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyperion

Copy that! Edit: 30 Fat Saudi soldiers + 15 regular Saudi soldiers 


sarthak said:


> I bet each of these girls can gun down 10 fat Saudi soldiers.



You needn't worry! We can handle ourselves pretty well. Care a taste? 


Wright said:


> I'd worry about Kashmir.



I bet it must've taken you an hour to decipher it. But sorry, too late. You've been shot and are already dead. Now Tunisian search and rescue is coming to pick you up on their fastest patrol donkeys! 


Mootaz-khelifi said:


> Your Elite Soldier easy to find
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i don't call it blend into their surroundings



What's the need? It's an over-whelming force. Why would they need camouflage against stone pelting A-Rabs? 


skyknight said:


> Why doesn't Israel force use camouflage clothing&#65311;


----------



## Archdemon

Wright said:


> Is Israel's Apache helicopter the longbow variant?



Some are...


----------



## 500




----------



## Adir-M



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Adir-M



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adir-M

Negev NG7

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adir-M



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## POST_HUMAN_WAR

Question I have read that the IDF were offered the Abrams why did you decline(reasons).

By the way great pics.


----------



## Archdemon

When did Israel was offered with Abrams? never heard of it


----------



## Archdemon



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Adir-M



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ulysses

GOD BLESS Israel ! GOD BLESS USA ! GOD BLESS TO ALL THE GOOD PEOPLE IN THIS WORLD ! GOD BLESS THE EARTH!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Adir-M



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## POST_HUMAN_WAR

Archdemon said:


> When did Israel was offered with Abrams? never heard of it



I heard it in a another forum some time ago that the IDF was offered the abrams.


----------



## Adir-M



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adir-M



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adir-M



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Adir-M



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Adir-M



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Adir-M



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Adir-M



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## amidamaru

can you throw in some sexy pics of jewish chicks?


----------



## Adir-M



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Mirco Tavors:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RuheTag

500, are you really a women, i.e. posting photos of men...

Perhaps photos of female soldiers would interest more the to the PDF stars


----------



## Backbencher

amidamaru said:


> can you throw in some sexy pics of jewish chicks?


Go watch some **** , nigga

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RuheTag

> can you throw in some sexy pics of jewish chicks?
> 
> Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/milita...2-israel-defense-forces-78.html#ixzz1zqBXOtmS





Akash A. said:


> Go watch some **** , nigga



I did not say that..


----------



## 500

RuheTag said:


> 500, are you really a women, i.e. posting photos of men...
> 
> Perhaps photos of female soldiers would interest more the to the PDF stars


No I am not a woman. Here girls with regular Tavors:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RuheTag

500 said:


> No I am not a woman. Here girls with regular Tavors:



thanks, this make sense 

Photos are cool


----------



## 500

bonus:


----------



## 500

Ahzarit heavy APC:





















Merkava 4:


----------



## Indus Pakistan

*^^^*

Impressive stuff and I don't mean just the women. Why green uniforms when the environment seems to be sandy coloured?


----------



## Archdemon



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Archdemon




----------



## MadDog

*Can any Israeli member here tell me that why is it that we rarely see Israeli cobra gunships in action...most of the time IDF is using Apaches ???*


----------



## IceCold

MadDog said:


> *Can any Israeli member here tell me that why is it that we rarely see Israeli cobra gunships in action...most of the time IDF is using Apaches ???*



If they have something better, why in the world would they not use it. Apaches are a league apart from the Cobra's.


----------



## Adir-M

Before:






after:










F-16D with LITENING Pod


----------



## Adir-M

Squadron one in ramon base:


----------



## Adir-M




----------



## Adir-M




----------



## Adir-M




----------



## Adir-M




----------



## Adir-M




----------



## Adir-M




----------



## Adir-M

*The 401 brigade during training (along with combat engineers, apparently):*


----------



## Adir-M




----------



## Adir-M



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adir-M



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adir-M



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adir-M



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adir-M



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adir-M



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adir-M

*Artillery corps UAV operators:*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adir-M



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adir-M

Eight months of rigorous training led to this moment: soldier and commander embrace after the Paratroopers Brigade's 34 mi beret march.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adir-M



Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## regular

Very nice pics...Excellent!!!!!.......


----------



## Adir-M




----------



## 500




----------



## 500




----------



## Adir-M




----------



## Adir-M




----------



## Adir-M




----------



## Adir-M




----------



## Adir-M




----------



## Adir-M




----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

The pics look bad azz... being honest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

IDF uses over-alls for it's soldier if i see correctly?

Intriguing.

The soldier looks like an Air force mechanic! (no offence)


----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Adir-M

Some navy pics






















final work on Tanin - pictures (July 24th)


----------



## Adir-M




----------



## Adir-M

The Israeli and Greek Navies joined forces and put their cooperation to the test last May, when the two armies conducted a joint-drill near the Island of Piraeus.
Photograph by Staff Sgt. Ori Shifrin, IDF Spokesperson's unit.


----------



## Adir-M



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adir-M




----------



## Adir-M




----------



## Adir-M



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adir-M




----------



## Adir-M




----------



## Adir-M




----------



## Adir-M




----------



## 500

Adir-M said:


>


What a nice pic.

GBU-15
GBU-10
SPICE


----------



## Archdemon

>



Destination: Iran 



500 said:


> What a nice pic.
> 
> GBU-15
> GBU-10
> SPICE



You forgot Python


----------



## Adir-M



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gangsta_rap

P51 Mustangs?
Those propellers still work...talk about maintenance!


----------



## Fieldmarshal

GIANTsasquatch said:


> P51 Mustangs?
> Those propellers still work...talk about maintenance!



that is not a mustang !!!!!!
that is a pilatus training aircraft. either a pc-7 or a pc-9


----------



## Adir-M

*Golani training with tanks and the Namer APC with the presence of CoGS Benny Gantz.*


----------



## Adir-M




----------



## Adir-M




----------



## Adir-M




----------



## Takaavar

Archdemon said:


> Destination: Iran


Before their arrival, these would have already reached their juicy targets

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adir-M



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adir-M



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adir-M



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MadDog

Splendid pics, especially of armored vehicles. I believe these are the *T-55 and T-72's* captured by IDF and later modified for Armoured Vehicle role...*Please correct me* if i am wrong. *Mazeltov to Israeli members on this forum for having the most highly trained and potent military force in Middle East. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adir-M

> I believe these are the T-55 and T-72's



Let me correct you. The vehicles that you see in the pic are *namer* apc ( is an Israeli armored personnel carrier based on a Merkavatank chassis) 
Namer - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia





You correct israel also use conversion of many T-54 and T-55 tanks into *Achzarit *infantry fighting vehicles















GADSAR Nahal in training.

Preparing for Battle: The Nahal Brigade&#39;s Reconnaissance Battalion- YouTube


----------



## Adir-M

More pic of the new israeli submarine: testing pic
I.N.S TANIN (crocodile)


----------



## Adir-M




----------



## 500

*IDF female soldiers and their positions.*

Airforce basic training sergeant:





Instructor at the paratrooper school:





Home front search & rescue unit:





Marksmanship instructor at the Kfir Brigades training base:





Karakal battalion:





Combat engineers "air bombs" disposal instructor:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

Navy periscope simulator instructor:





IDF radio anchor:





Navy Service conditions NCO:





Karakal battalion squad commander:





Parachuting instructor:





Air traffic control inspector:





Krav Maga instructor:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Spotters sergeant:





Trauma instructor:





Commander in the search & rescue course:





Spotter at the Lebanon border:





Soldier-teacher for the IDF and nature and gardens authority:





Fitness instructors at the IAF's sergeants course:





Population instructor for emergency times:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Adir-M




----------



## Adir-M




----------



## Tshering22

I am curious to know one fact:

Has Israel attempted to export Merkava MBTs? 

I mean openly. I am sure there would be buyers in the international market for a tank that has so much combat experience.

This would mean challenging the 3 Dominant MBTs exported world over:

1- Leopard 2: Germany

2- M1 Abrams: USA

3- T-90: Russia


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Tshering22 said:


> I am curious to know one fact:
> 
> Has Israel attempted to export Merkava MBTs?
> 
> I mean openly. I am sure there would be buyers in the international market for a tank that has so much combat experience.
> 
> This would mean challenging the 3 Dominant MBTs exported world over:
> 
> 1- Leopard 2: Germany
> 
> 2- M1 Abrams: USA
> 
> 3- T-90: Russia


i want to know how u put T-90 and she never goes to war or even a battle she is a Russian junk and u all know that she is a t-72 with Reactive Armour and new engine and some new tech 




 these what the javelin do to T-72 so what will he do to T-90 the same effect but smaller ( means she will not turn to Small pieces just medium size pieces )


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Tshering22 said:


> I am curious to know one fact:
> 
> Has Israel attempted to export Merkava MBTs?
> 
> I mean openly. I am sure there would be buyers in the international market for a tank that has so much combat experience.
> 
> This would mean challenging the 3 Dominant MBTs exported world over:
> 
> 1- Leopard 2: Germany
> 
> 2- M1 Abrams: USA
> 
> 3- T-90: Russia


i want to know how u put T-90 and she never goes to war or even a battle she is a Russian junk and u all know that she is a t-72 with Reactive Armour and new engine and some new tech 




 these what the javelin do to T-72 so what will he do to T-90 the same effect but smaller ( means she will not turn to Small pieces just medium size pieces )


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Tshering22 said:


> I am curious to know one fact:
> 
> Has Israel attempted to export Merkava MBTs?
> 
> I mean openly. I am sure there would be buyers in the international market for a tank that has so much combat experience.
> 
> This would mean challenging the 3 Dominant MBTs exported world over:
> 
> 1- Leopard 2: Germany
> 
> 2- M1 Abrams: USA
> 
> 3- T-90: Russia


i want to know how u put T-90 and she never goes to war or even a battle she is a Russian junk and u all know that she is a t-72 with Reactive Armour and new engine and some new tech 




 these what the javelin do to T-72 so what will he do to T-90 the same effect but smaller ( means she will not turn to Small pieces just medium size pieces )


----------



## 500

Tshering22 said:


> I am curious to know one fact:
> 
> Has Israel attempted to export Merkava MBTs?
> 
> I mean openly. I am sure there would be buyers in the international market for a tank that has so much combat experience.
> 
> This would mean challenging the 3 Dominant MBTs exported world over:
> 
> 1- Leopard 2: Germany
> 
> 2- M1 Abrams: USA
> 
> 3- T-90: Russia


Its very hard for Merkava to compete with these tanks:

Abrams is sold to US satellites with very strong lobbying.
Leopard-2 has large number of tanks in stocks that Germany does not need and they are sold for cheap prices (sometimes even gifted).
T-90 is cheap and its closely related to T-72 which many countries have. Thats why countries with T-72 prefer to buy T-90.

Many markets are closed to Merkava for political reasons. So Israelis did not even bother to offer Merkavas. Instead Israel exported lots of Merkava technologies. But recently Merkava was offered to Colombia.


----------



## Adir-M




----------



## Adir-M




----------



## Adir-M



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adir-M




----------



## ANPP

Archdemon said:


> [/IMG]


 
tell me about thes birds.


----------



## Adir-M




----------



## Archdemon

ANPP said:


> tell me about thes birds.



Eitam Early warning and control system, sold to Singapore two systems and operational four in IsAF, the platform is Gulfstrem-550
Radar and avionic suit is IAI ELTA ELW-2085 http://www.iai.co.il/34480-36643-en/Groups_ELTA_SystemsApp_Products_ELW.aspx?btl=1


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

*IDF Chief of Staff Benny Gantz participates in an exercise in a course for company commanders and battalion commanders.
September 4, 2012*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adir-M




----------



## Adir-M

A Hercules aircraft drops supplies during 'The Efrat' exercise on September 12, 2012 in the Golan Heights. The exercise is used by the Aerial Supply Unit, to practice the packaging, transport and aerial delivery of critical supplies to forces in the field.











Parachutes carrying two packages drop to a landing area during 'The Efrat' exercise on September 12, 2012 in the Golan Heights. The exercise is used by the Aerial Supply Unit, to practice the packaging, transport and aerial delivery of critical supplies to forces in the field.











An IDF soldier services a tank during 'The Efrat' exercise on September 12, 2012 in the Golan Heights. The exercise is used by the Aerial Supply Unit, to practice the packaging, transport and aerial delivery of critical supplies to forces in the field










An IDF ground dispatcher checks wind speed on the ground before approving the drop of the supplies during 'The Efrat' exercise on September 12, 2012 in the Golan Heights. The exercise is used by the Israeli Aerial Supply Unit, to practice the packaging, transport and aerial delivery of critical supplies to military forces operating in the field.


----------



## Adir-M

An IDF soldier ground check the distance of a supplies package distance from the marked landing point during 'The Efrat' exercise on September 12, 2012 in the Golan Heights. The exercise is used by the Israeli Aerial Supply Unit, to practice the packaging, transport and aerial delivery of critical supplies to military forces operating in the field.











Parachutes carrying two packages drop to a landing area during 'The Efrat' exercise on September 12, 2012 in the Golan Heights. The exercise is used by the Aerial Supply Unit, to practice the packaging, transport and aerial delivery of critical supplies to forces in the field.






A Hercules airplane drops supplies during 'The Efrat' exercise on September 12, 2012 in the Golan Heights. The exercise is used by the Aerial Supply Unit, to practice the packaging, transport and aerial delivery of critical supplies to forces in the field.






Two Hercules aircraft drops supplies during 'The Efrat' exercise on September 12, 2012 in the Golan Heights. The exercise is used by the Aerial Supply Unit, to practice the packaging, transport and aerial delivery of critical supplies to forces in the field.






DF soldiers service a tank during 'The Efrat' exercise on September 12, 2012 in the Golan Heights. The exercise is used by the Aerial Supply Unit, to practice the packaging, transport and aerial delivery of critical supplies to forces in the field.





DF soldiers man a ground dispatcher station during 'The Efrat' exercise on September 12, 2012 in the Golan Heights. The exercise is used by the Israeli Aerial Supply Unit, to practice the packaging, transport and aerial delivery of critical supplies to military forces operating in the field.


----------



## Adir-M




----------



## Adir-M




----------



## Adir-M



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adir-M




----------



## Adir-M




----------



## Adir-M




----------



## Adir-M



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adir-M



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Adir-M




----------



## 500

Female marksman (markswoman?), that killed a terrorist penetrated from Sinai:










Merkava Mk4:


----------



## Maleesh

Adir-M said:


>


 

whatt are these howtizers?


----------



## PakEye

It is M109 an American-made self-propelled 155 mm howitzer, first introduced in the early 1960s. It was upgraded a number of times to today's M109A6 Paladin. The M109 family is the most common Western indirect-fire support weapon of maneuver brigades of armored and mechanized infantry divisions.
The M109 has a crew of six: the section chief, the driver, the gunner, the assistant gunner and two ammunition handlers.


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

we in Tunisia we have 20 M109A2 and 50 M108 
the M109 is a great self-propelled 155 mm howitzer


----------



## MadDog

Merkava Mk 4 is beauty !!!


----------



## 500

Girls!


----------



## Adir-M

Yamam


----------



## Adir-M

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8312/8059074292_92d452ed4f_b.jpg


----------



## Maleesh

Sikorsky CH-53 Yas'ur


----------



## Adir-M

f16s


----------



## Archdemon

18, could have been nice if there were 16 F-16


----------



## Adir-M




----------



## Adir-M




----------



## Adir-M

Merkava


----------



## Adir-M

f15 f16


----------



## Adir-M




----------



## Adir-M




----------



## Adir-M




----------



## Maleesh




----------



## 500




----------



## TR.1

why is israel camo green , isnt the terrain more yellow and deserty colour


----------



## Wickerman

TR.1 said:


> why is israel camo green , isnt the terrain more yellow and deserty colour



Guess in the desert there is no place to hide anyway


----------



## Adir-M




----------



## Adir-M




----------



## Adir-M

Israel Aerospace Industries Ltd subsidiary ELTA Systems Ltd, has been awarded a US$17 Million contract to supply its ELM-22X8 STAR surveillance & air defense radars of the STAR to a unidentified Far-Eastern country.

The radar is designed to support air defense mission including networked anti-air missile weapon systems and sea surface gunnery engagements.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adir-M




----------



## Tshering22

Adir, I particularly like the exploits of your Golani brigade. You got combat operation documentaries of them in specific? Please post them here. Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PteX

Tshering22 said:


> Adir, I particularly like the exploits of your Golani brigade. You got combat operation documentaries of them in specific? Please post them here. Thanks.



I've found this one with English subtitles. Many of the documentaries are in Hebrew so i doubt you'll want those but anyway:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXx2jEBc-8c

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Adir-M

The launcher of David's Sling missile defense system














WOW!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tshering22

PteX said:


> I've found this one with English subtitles. Many of the documentaries are in Hebrew so i doubt you'll want those but anyway:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXx2jEBc-8c



Thanks man. 

These guys are fierce!


----------



## 500




----------



## TR.1

What are those things soldiers wear on their heads.


----------



## Archdemon

It meant to disguise head silhouette, which is very distinctive to human brain.


----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Archdemon



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Archdemon




----------



## TR.1

Archdemon said:


> It meant to disguise head silhouette, which is very distinctive to human brain.



what.......


----------



## Archdemon

It is intended to camouflage shape of upper torso which is distinguished by shape of head, by wearing it on head it break the obvious shape of human figure hence camouflage it.


----------



## The SiLent crY

Adir-M said:


>




*this forum is boycotted by Iranians*


----------



## The SiLent crY

Mahmoud_EGY said:


> we were begging for cease fire ? i will talk about the egyptian front only
> your prime minster has said save isreal we are defeated and even after the us aid came what could you do you couldnt face our army and every time you try you have greater losses you bombarded 2 small cities and couldnt occupay them the 3rd army like i said could have fought anyway and you cant take much losses and you have already suffered alot of kia and wounded your bar liev line which you built in 6 years we took it down in 6 hours with minimum losses your once mighty air force and armor were getting destroyed dont try to fool yourself and admit defeat



*this forum is boycotted by Iranians*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MadDog

S00R3NA said:


> *The History of a stolen land name Palestine . * . The History of 64 years killing children .



For Godsake, *keep your hatred for Israel away from this thread, this is a professional military forum respected all over the world, and this thread is about IDF not about your views. IDF is a highly professional force and is instrumental to the existence of the state of Israel which has existed despite all odds against it*..The Arab leaders used to dream about "pushing Jews into the sea"...and what happened as a result, they lost Golan Heights, Sanai, and Jerusalem, despite being numerically superior 5:1 in terms of troops, 3:1 in terms of Armour, 2:1 in terms of fighter jets. Those who hate Israel should learn to live with the fact that Israel is a reality, once you guys accept it, then a two state solution will be possible. I am pretty sure Arabs will loose more land if they don't give up their retarded dream of destroying Israel.

I will ask the moderators to please delete emotionally motivated posts over here.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## The SiLent crY

MadDog said:


> For Godsake, *keep your hatred for Israel away from this thread, this is a professional military forum respected all over the world, and this thread is about IDF not about your views. IDF is a highly professional force and is instrumental to the existence of the state of Israel which has existed despite all odds against it*..The Arab leaders used to dream about "pushing Jews into the sea"...and what happened as a result, they lost Golan Heights, Sanai, and Jerusalem, despite being numerically superior 5:1 in terms of troops, 3:1 in terms of Armour, 2:1 in terms of fighter jets. Those who hate Israel should learn to live with the fact that Israel is a reality, once you guys accept it, then a two state solution will be possible. I am pretty sure Arabs will loose more land if they don't give up their retarded dream of destroying Israel.
> 
> I will ask the moderators to please delete emotionally motivated posts over here.



*this forum is boycotted by Iranians*


----------



## TheJewverine

Archdemon said:


>



Israel, winning both the arms race in the Middle East, and the one armed race...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TR.1

Left please :p

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MadDog

S00R3NA said:


> *this forum is boycotted by Iranians*


 Well my friend they are free to make their choice, what can i say about that !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pokdo

S00R3NA said:


> *this forum is boycotted by Iranians*



hey... let's just keep the politics away from here willya :p

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Unmanned vehicles patrolling border with Gaza:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hyperion

@500, nice thread mate - keep it up!


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

MadDog said:


> For Godsake, *keep your hatred for Israel away from this thread, this is a professional military forum respected all over the world, and this thread is about IDF not about your views. IDF is a highly professional force and is instrumental to the existence of the state of Israel which has existed despite all odds against it*..The Arab leaders used to dream about "pushing Jews into the sea"...and what happened as a result, they lost Golan Heights, Sanai, and Jerusalem, despite being numerically superior 5:1 in terms of troops, 3:1 in terms of Armour, 2:1 in terms of fighter jets. Those who hate Israel should learn to live with the fact that Israel is a reality, once you guys accept it, then a two state solution will be possible. I am pretty sure Arabs will loose more land if they don't give up their retarded dream of destroying Israel.
> 
> I will ask the moderators to please delete emotionally motivated posts over here.



No, I will not live with this reality... Yes we lost few wars but our history is filled with glorious victories over powers stronger than us by multiple times. And for the numbers you put, I would say yes, Arabs had bigger airforce which was destroyed by SURPRISE on the ground. We fought Israel in 1948 although we were under British and French mandatory and few others were newly independent. At least we had the balls to fight superpowers and their illegitimate baby... Israel which you would never do no matter how much you get spanked.


----------



## 500

SF:


----------



## Adir-M




----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

now u have to get out of the west bank and don't have any right to attack gaza or west bank or face 138 Nation


----------



## Adir-M

Ya right dream on...
After UN vote, Israel to suspend PA funds
Finance Minister Steinitz says won't transfer tax payments to Palestinians in response to UN bid. 'I'll use the money to offset their debt to the Electric Corp,' he states. PM Netanyahu: We'll continue building in Jerusalem
After UN vote, Israel to suspend PA funds - Israel News, Ynetnews


3,000 homes beyond Green Line okayed
Less than 24 hours after General Assembly recognizes Palestine as non-member state, government's top nine ministers respond by approving construction of new housing units in Jerusalem, West Bank. PA: Decision a 'slap in the face of entire world'

3,000 homes beyond Green Line okayed - Israel News, Ynetnews


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Adir-M said:


> Ya right dream on...
> After UN vote, Israel to suspend PA funds
> Finance Minister Steinitz says won't transfer tax payments to Palestinians in response to UN bid. 'I'll use the money to offset their debt to the Electric Corp,' he states. PM Netanyahu: We'll continue building in Jerusalem
> After UN vote, Israel to suspend PA funds - Israel News, Ynetnews
> 
> 
> 3,000 homes beyond Green Line okayed
> Less than 24 hours after General Assembly recognizes Palestine as non-member state, government's top nine ministers respond by approving construction of new housing units in Jerusalem, West Bank. PA: Decision a 'slap in the face of entire world'
> 
> 3,000 homes beyond Green Line okayed - Israel News, Ynetnews


u have to stop it because is against the international law to build colonies in a free state

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adir-M

Not A state yet (They dident pass the security council )
And since When israel do what the UN say when it coms to israelis security?


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Adir-M said:


> Not A state yet (They dident pass the security council )
> And since When israel do what the UN say when it coms to israelis security?



As you been punished for a wooden leg will be punished If you attack Palestine 
and i mean non member state the important she gain the independence and i wish that they make an army and disarm the paramilitary groups


----------



## Adir-M

Next week the palastines will wake up and they will realise that noting have been change.
This frum is a militry one so if you want to speak about politics dont do it her.


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Adir-M said:


> Next week the palastines will wake up and they will realise that noting have been change.


to me only Abusive evil countries (such as Nazi Germany) do not respect international laws we Tunisia we respect the international law even when gaddafi send militia in 1981 and they attack a base in the south we don't declare the war on him
so respect the law and shut up


----------



## Adir-M

> shut up


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Adir-M said:


>



respond on what i say don't be angry


----------



## Adir-M

I am not on the other hand it is clear that you upset and emotional


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Adir-M said:


> I am not on the other hand it is clear that you upset and emotional


i'm Tunisian and i love Palestine and i hate ur army for killing Palestinians 

me really i don't like the paramilitary groups to me they do some times wrong thing but not like u 15 time attacking Gaza


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

i think u are blinded u don't see that u nation is the evil 
me i don't hate u Jew just i hate Zionist of u

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adir-M

Lol i also dont hate muslims i hate terrorist
Hamas is not innocent.


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Adir-M said:


> Lol i also dont hate muslims i hate terrorist
> Hamas is not innocent.


and gaza people are innocent why u army bomb them


----------



## gangsta_rap

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> and gaza people are innocent why u army bomb them



Ask yourself this then,why doesn't Israel ever bomb the West Bank either?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MadDog

BLACKEAGLE said:


> No, I will not live with this reality... Yes we lost few wars but our history is filled with glorious victories over powers stronger than us by multiple times. And for the numbers you put, I would say yes, Arabs had bigger airforce which was destroyed by SURPRISE on the ground. We fought Israel in 1948 although we were under British and French mandatory and few others were newly independent. At least we had the balls to fight superpowers and their illegitimate baby... Israel which you would never do no matter how much you get spanked.



*@ Black Eagle*, well as i said before you are free to make choices, the *Arab leaders made their choice by not accepting Israel and planning to throw Jews into the sea in 1967 and as a result of their racist anti Semitic attitude Israel increased in size and they lost considerable amount of land including Jersualem*. Had they accepted the creation of their neighboring country today the problem wouldn't have happened. Yet as is clear from your statement, still you want to live in the past and not move forward. Again its your choice. 
Same thing was experienced by Pakistan, since it was created out of an ideology, Afghanistan didn't accept Pakistan's creation, claimed more than 60 % of Pakistan, they tried to divide the Pushtuns of Pak and even attacked us from the west under Daud in 1950s , we had no option but to interfere in Afghanistan and look what is the situation in Afghanistan now. Had this not been the case there would have been peace.* So it is important for neighbors to recognize each other territorial integrity.*So any neighbor who has a *petty mindset* will loose in the long term thus one shouldn't be narrow minded, should learn to move forward.

Well as far as the last part of your post is concerned , the spanking u are saying i guess r the drone strikes u r referring to. They take place cuz Al Qaeda retards (mostly from the Arab world) who want to wage a global jihad and want to kill Pakistani civilians are hiding their, Pak Army can't operate itself in North Waziristan Tribal Agency (although there are 20,000 troops stationed there ) cuz it doesn't want to engage the *Afghan Taliban present there and has a peace deal with them since 2006 thus it allows drone strikes.*
I would say one last thing about *"fighting with superpower"*....we don't need to fight the superpower that superpower gives us most of our weaponry due to which we can maintain conventional balance with India in the region. *ThankGod my country's military establishment and leadership doesn't have the wild mindset which most of the Arab members have over here.
*


----------



## MadDog

GIANTsasquatch said:


> Ask yourself this then,why doesn't Israel ever bomb the West Bank either?



That's a very good point, if Israel were to hate all Palestinians and wanted to kill them, why doesn't it attack West Bank, the answer is obvious cuz no rockets are fired from there, and there is no HAMAS there. HAMAS is a bigger enemy of Palestinians even bigger than Israel, its a militant group sitting in power, It can no longer run Gaza, as long as it in power, rockets will be fired and Israel will be doing operations in Gaza, there needs to be an end to this and for that...a sane govt has to be in power in Gaza not a militant group.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## andyagain

or when it comes to jewish terrorism.



Adir-M said:


> Not A state yet (They dident pass the security council )
> And since When israel do what the UN say when it coms to israelis security?


----------



## 500

@sancho sent me a PM, but I could not answer him because I can send PMs only after 10000 messages. So I will reply here.



sancho said:


> Hi, I've got a question in regard to SPIKE NLOS specs and I hope you can help me out here.
> I've read that the longer range was achieved through a bigger propulsion system, but most sources doesn't say anything about new size specs, only about the increased weight. Can you tell me what the length an and diameter of that system is?


The length of Spike NLOS canister is virtually similar with Spike-ER:












But as u can see NLOS' container is much more bulky and heavy (71 kg vs 34 kg).

From pics I estimate the size of Spike NLOS canister is about 1670x210x210 mm (square). For comparison Spike ER is 1670x170 mm (round).



> Also, if you have some latest infos about the rumored Barak 8 LR version for Indian land forces, or the 6th gen A2A missile that Israel wants to develop, I would be very interested. I read that the new A2A missile should have a dual seeker, but I'm not quiet sure what range the missile will have, Python V or Derby replacement and will Isreal add it to their F35s?


Dual seeker has Stunner/David's Sling missile:

http://www.defence.pk/forums/milita...sfully-tests-davids-sling-defense-system.html

There are some plans to use it as replacement for Python/Derby (without a booster). Barak 8 has single active radar seeker.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Archdemon



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adir-M

They don't just parachute: the Paratroopers Brigade's Reconnaissance Battalion practice urban warfare in a live-fire drill, meant to stimulate the reality of fighting in densely populated areas. During the exercise, the combat engineering company practiced taking over a building, all the while taking care to minimize uninvolved casualties.
Photographer: Sgt. Shay Wagner, IDF Spokesperson's Unit

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## Adir-M

....




































C-130s


----------



## RescueRanger

I respect the IDF as a military force, but their uniform just gives a tacky and unkempt look. Apart from the one observation, very impressive pictures.


----------



## Adir-M



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adir-M



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adir-M

....


----------



## Adir-M

.....

























Field Intelligence Qualifications Day:


----------



## Adir-M

Duchifat Battalion Exercise in the Golan Heights:




































.............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adir-M

IDF...............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MadDog

I have a question, No Doubt IDF has cutting edge equipment and are battle hardened...but why don't they change their uniform...I mean...its still the old olive green uniform.....why doesn't IDF shift to the digital camo ?


----------



## Adir-M

MadDog said:


> I have a question, No Doubt IDF has cutting edge equipment and are battle hardened...but why don't they change their uniform...I mean...its still the old olive green uniform.....why doesn't IDF shift to the digital camo ?



Some units use new uniform





I think the because friendly fire. Arabs army use that kind of uniforms.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adir-M

The new uniform

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Awesome pics, Israel STRONG~!



> Airforce still using A-4 ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adir-M




----------



## Adir-M



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adir-M



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adir-M



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Adir-M

S13 photos by Ziv Koren

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Adir-M




----------



## Teeta

I have a question : Why Israel doesn't operate any dedicated Mechanized Infantry Divisions/Brigades?


----------



## Adir-M

Eilat, Lahav and Hanit





Shana Tova --happy new year 2013


----------



## 500

Teeta said:


> I have a question : Why Israel doesn't operate any dedicated Mechanized Infantry Divisions/Brigades?


Israel has infantry divisions:

80th
98th
643th
877th


----------



## Teeta

500 said:


> Israel has infantry divisions:
> 
> 80th
> 98th
> 643th
> 877th



Did you mean to say *Mechanized* infantry divisions? I'm not asking about infantry, but _Mechanized _Infantry divisions....


----------



## 500

Teeta said:


> Did you mean to say *Mechanized* infantry divisions? I'm not asking about infantry, but _Mechanized _Infantry divisions....


Each infantry brigade in IDF trains to operate APC and has an assigned park of them. Golani brigade for instance has heavy Namer APC.


----------



## Hyperion

If wars could be won on hate alone, Tunisia would be an empire.



Mootaz-khelifi said:


> i'm Tunisian and i love Palestine and i hate ur army

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Teeta

Hyperion said:


> If wars could be won on hate alone, Tunisia would be an empire.



May Allah bless "Ummah" with some wisdom.


PS. Thank you 500 for the reply.


----------



## Adir-M




----------



## Vanezi

500 said:


> Each infantry brigade in IDF trains to operate APC and has an assigned park of them. Golani brigade for instance has heavy Namer APC.



Woah, the Namer is freaking massive, or then it just looks like it in the photos... i always tought the MT-LBs were huge until i saw them close-up


----------



## 500




----------



## 500




----------



## RaptorAlpha

omg , the JDF


----------



## pokdo

are those some kind of m48 chassis based apcs?


----------



## RaptorAlpha

pokdo said:


> are those some kind of m48 chassis based apcs?



No , they're retrofitted with german , diesel engines and hence are simply "heavy" of everything that NATO has to offer , like the israeli heavy metal


----------



## MadDog

I hope everyone posting pictures here are actual Israelis, because trust me many Indian members on this forum are big "ball grabbers" and make a lot of fake profiles !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Natan

pokdo said:


> are those some kind of m48 chassis based apcs?


Centurion chasssis based.


----------



## Penguin

pokdo said:


> are those some kind of m48 chassis based apcs?


Nagmachon, a heavily armoured infantry fighting vehicle fielded by the Israel Defense Forces, evolved from the NagmaShot APC, which in turn was based on Sho't (UK Centurion) MBT hulls from the 1970s and 1980s.
Nagmachon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

ps: powered by a US made ADVS-1790 2AC, 750 HP/559,5 kw at 2400 rpm


----------



## 500




----------



## 500



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adir-M




----------



## Adir-M



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

what kind of soldiers is these 




nearly broke the girl hand as i see 




these is the real idf war criminals

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Archdemon

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> what kind of soldiers is these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nearly broke the girl hand as i see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these is the real idf war criminals



Great, i wonder where are their parents to allow them to confront soldiers, maybe it better for them stay in school!


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Archdemon said:


> Great, i wonder where are their parents to allow them to confront soldiers, maybe it better for them stay in school!


only if there a school in one piece

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Archdemon

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> only if there a school in one piece



There is, plus there is no heavy fighting going on in the West Bank.


----------



## TheJewverine

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> what kind of soldiers is these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nearly broke the girl hand as i see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these is the real idf war criminals





&#8216;I Spit in Your Face!&#8217;: Mother Goads Palestinian Girl to Push, Scream at IDF Soldiers in Propaganda Video That Backfires | Video | TheBlaze.com

Whatever troll, I've debunked this picture many times on this forum, and yet you keep posting it.

Palestinian girl in front of Israeli soldiers. - YouTube

Scumbag mother and kids


----------



## 500

Mootaz-khelifi said:


> what kind of soldiers is these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nearly broke the girl hand as i see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these is the real idf war criminals



This girl is a movie star:

Nov 2012:

Palestinian girl in front of Israeli soldiers. - YouTube

July 2010:

Children confront IDF - YouTube


----------



## qamar1990

Whatever troll, I've debunked this picture many times on this forum, and yet you keep posting it.


Scumbag mother and kids[/QUOTE]


most israeli pictures and videos are propaganda as well. all the pictures your get with israeli families cowering in bunkers from bottle rockets are pathetic. they do it for the cameras and it is quite obvious if you pay attention to the details. in some pictures the adults are acting all scared while the kids are actually laughing.


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

Animals attack Female Humanitarian Activists in GAZA 
is that the way to treat a woman 





Two UN tanks are rammed by IDF tanks which are operating outside there jurisdiction.
as fare as i know when u see a UN forces u have to obey them even when a UN soldier tells a Israeli officer to drop his weapon because UN is Above your fealty army


----------



## Tunisian Marine Corps

500 said:


> This girl is a movie star:
> 
> Nov 2012:
> 
> Palestinian girl in front of Israeli soldiers. - YouTube
> 
> July 2010:
> 
> Children confront IDF - YouTube


funny a movie star they film they movements to post it in YouTube 
or you want them to come with out camera to shoot them 
you are killers 
NAZI , Fascist

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Tunisian Marine Corps said:


> funny a movie star they film they movements to post it in YouTube
> or you want them to come with out camera to shoot them
> you are killers
> NAZI , Fascist


In second video u can see that once grown provocators are taken away, kids just start playing football peacefully. Thats typical tactics ofso caled human right ogranizatins: they provoke kids to bully Israeli soldiers and then try to film how Israeli soldier gives some kick on butt to cry NAZIIIIIII FASCIISTTT


----------



## Tunisian Marine Corps

500 said:


> In second video u can see that once grown provocators are taken away, kids just start playing football peacefully. Thats typical tactics ofso caled human right ogranizatins: they provoke kids to bully Israeli soldiers and then try to film how Israeli soldier gives some kick on butt to cry NAZIIIIIII FASCIISTTT


i m not a NAZI and Fascist but IDF is war criminals 





human shield by kids that is inhuman

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh

Same here ,seems few things are staged.

http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-affairs/223744-must-see-gaza-video-why-blame-israel.html

These kids are not afraid of bullets or soldiers and why israel allow foreign journalist?


----------



## TheJewverine

qamar1990 said:


> Whatever troll, I've debunked this picture many times on this forum, and yet you keep posting it.
> 
> 
> Scumbag mother and kids




most israeli pictures and videos are propaganda as well. all the pictures your get with israeli families cowering in bunkers from bottle rockets are pathetic. they do it for the cameras and it is quite obvious if you pay attention to the details. in some pictures the adults are acting all scared while the kids are actually laughing.[/QUOTE]

So what you are saying is that you knowingly spread propaganda? Funny that you are the expert on Israel when you don't even live in pk.


----------



## 500

Tunisian Marine Corps said:


> i m not a NAZI and Fascist but IDF is war criminals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> human shield by kids that is inhuman


I dont see any human shield here.



>


Sorry, but I am not going to waste my time watching KKK moron with stoned eyes.


----------



## qamar1990

TheJewverine said:


> most israeli pictures and videos are propaganda as well. all the pictures your get with israeli families cowering in bunkers from bottle rockets are pathetic. they do it for the cameras and it is quite obvious if you pay attention to the details. in some pictures the adults are acting all scared while the kids are actually laughing.



So what you are saying is that you knowingly spread propaganda? Funny that you are the expert on Israel when you don't even live in pk.[/QUOTE]
im not an expert but by just simply observing the facial expressions and looking at the surroundings you can tell whats happening if you have common sense.


----------



## TheJewverine

qamar1990 said:


> So what you are saying is that you knowingly spread propaganda? Funny that you are the expert on Israel when you don't even live in pk.


im not an expert but by just simply observing the facial expressions and looking at the surroundings *you can tell whats happening if you have common sense*.[/QUOTE]

Where does that leave you?


----------



## qamar1990

TheJewverine said:


> im not an expert but by just simply observing the facial expressions and looking at the surroundings *you can tell whats happening if you have common sense*.



Where does that leave you?[/QUOTE]

i dont know why dont you tell me. how bout i just post some pictures and people be the judge. you have to be some kind of pyscho to not admit israel is in the wrong. they are the occupiers and agressors and thats just the facts. you people same that its your god given right to have that land. thats the thinking of mad men like hitler. you guys are on his path keep it up and you guna meet his ending as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Archdemon



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Echo_419

500 said:


>




Dude hot as hell


----------



## Tunisian Marine Corps

500 said:


> I dont see any human shield here.


open your ayes 




he is put like that for the Palestinian Resistance can't shoot the driver 
so he is a human shield

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Tunisian Marine Corps said:


> open your ayes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he is put like that for the Palestinian Resistance can't shoot the driver
> so he is a human shield


Soldiers stands near him, not behind. What happened is that stone thrower was caught.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shree835

500 said:


> In second video u can see that once grown provocators are taken away, kids just start playing football peacefully. Thats typical tactics ofso caled human right ogranizatins: they provoke kids to bully Israeli soldiers and then try to film how Israeli soldier gives some kick on butt to cry NAZIIIIIII FASCIISTTT



Good to see the tolerance level of Israeli Soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tunisian Marine Corps

500 said:


> Soldiers stands near him, not behind. What happened is that stone thrower was caught.



what poor boy it's war crime he just throw a stone that is it not use weapons stones don't kill pegs oh i mean Israeli soldier

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Tunisian Marine Corps said:


> what poor boy it's war crime he just throw a stone that is it not use weapons stones don't kill pegs oh i mean Israeli soldier


First of all, nothing happened to that kid. Secondly throwing stones is not a game. They can easily kill. 

Here is a story how Palestinian stone throwers almost killed a Palestinian girl, but Israeli soldier saved her:
israel IDF Soldier Saves Palestinian Girls Life - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Archdemon

Tunisian Marine Corps said:


> what poor boy it's war crime he just throw a stone that is it not use weapons stones don't kill pegs oh i mean Israeli soldier



Enjoy numbnut

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mootaz-khelifi

500 said:


> First of all, nothing happened to that kid. Secondly throwing stones is not a game. They can easily kill.
> 
> Here is a story how Palestinian stone throwers almost killed a Palestinian girl, but Israeli soldier saved her:
> israel IDF Soldier Saves Palestinian Girls Life - YouTube


Poor girl,
I What I want is live (Palestine, Muslims or Christ and Jews) in the peace no wars no States with a religious base
instead of informing your soldiers that all of Palestinians are terrorists
Accept the 1967 borders of the Gaza Strip and the West Bank are Palestinian and helped Palestinians to build its infrastructure and assisted them in the training of a professional rescue crews not proclaim on them siege and war


&#1605;&#1587;&#1603;&#1610;&#1606;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1601;&#1578;&#1575;&#1577; &#1548; 
&#1571;&#1606;&#1575; &#1605;&#1575; &#1571;&#1585;&#1610;&#1583;&#1607; &#1607;&#1608; &#1571;&#1606; &#1578;&#1593;&#1610;&#1588;&#1608;&#1575; ( &#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1606;&#1610; ,&#1605;&#1587;&#1604;&#1605;&#1608;&#1606; &#1571;&#1608; &#1605;&#1587;&#1610;&#1581; &#1608; &#1575;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1608;&#1583; ) &#1601;&#1610; &#1587;&#1604;&#1605; &#1604;&#1575; &#1581;&#1585;&#1608;&#1576; &#1604;&#1575; &#1583;&#1608;&#1604; &#1584;&#1575;&#1578; &#1602;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1577; &#1583;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; 
&#1593;&#1608;&#1590; &#1571;&#1606; &#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1605; &#1580;&#1606;&#1608;&#1583;&#1603;&#1605; &#1571;&#1606; &#1603;&#1604; &#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610; &#1573;&#1585;&#1607;&#1575;&#1576;&#1610;&#1610;
&#1573;&#1602;&#1576;&#1604;&#1608;&#1575; &#1576;&#1581;&#1583;&#1608;&#1583; 1967 &#1602;&#1591;&#1575;&#1593; &#1594;&#1586;&#1577; &#1608; &#1590;&#1601;&#1577; &#1575;&#1604;&#1594;&#1585;&#1576;&#1610;&#1577; &#1578;&#1603;&#1608;&#1606; &#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608; &#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1608;&#1575; &#1601;&#1604;&#1587;&#1591;&#1610;&#1606; &#1604;&#1578;&#1576;&#1606;&#1610; &#1576;&#1606;&#1610;&#1578;&#1607;&#1575; &#1575;&#1604;&#1578;&#1581;&#1578;&#1610;&#1577; &#1608; &#1587;&#1575;&#1593;&#1583;&#1608;&#1607;&#1605; &#1601;&#1610; &#1578;&#1583;&#1585;&#1610;&#1576; &#1591;&#1608;&#1575;&#1602;&#1605; &#1573;&#1606;&#1602;&#1575;&#1584; &#1605;&#1581;&#1578;&#1585;&#1601;&#1577; &#1604;&#1575; &#1578;&#1593;&#1604;&#1606;&#1608;&#1575; &#1593;&#1604;&#1610;&#1607;&#1605; &#1581;&#1589;&#1575;&#1585; &#1608; &#1581;&#1585;&#1576;


----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Archdemon



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KS

500 said:


> Palestinian girl in front of Israeli soldiers. - YouTube



@5:15 why did they arrest the reporter ?



500 said:


> Children confront IDF - YouTube



Perhaps a tag team match betwee Israeli kids and Palestinians kids could be arranged...and the war could be settled that way..


----------



## Archdemon



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bala

Funny how my truthful posts are being deleted.

Just look at the young girls in IDF in the pics above they look 16/17 years old - no more than that!


----------



## 500

KS said:


> @5:15 why did they arrest the reporter ?


Because he had not reporter documents.



> Perhaps a tag team match betwee Israeli kids and Palestinians kids could be arranged...and the war could be settled that way..


Probably 

Tavor reviews:

Tavor: First Shots with the US made Tavor - YouTube

The Tavor & Steyr AUG - Military Arms Channel - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Archdemon




----------



## A1Kaid

500 said:


> Merkava Mk4 in anti thermal coating:



Since this has anti-thermal coating does that mean a Javelin cannot lock on to this specific tank? Considering if it has anti-thermal coating Javelin will have tough time to lock onto the tank's heat signature.


----------



## 500

A1Kaid said:


> Since this has anti-thermal coating does that mean a Javelin cannot lock on to this specific tank? Considering if it has anti-thermal coating Javelin will have tough time to lock onto the tank's heat signature.


Well it would be much harder to lock and much harder to notice in thermal sight.


----------



## 500




----------



## Fieldmarshal

the f-4 seem to be in some sort of a museum/storage


----------



## Archdemon

Fieldmarshal said:


> the f-4 seem to be in some sort of a museum/storage



It is, and the third one from the front is from the squadron i had the privilege to serve.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adir-M

We, pilots of the israeli airforce,
in the skies of the horror camps,
risen from the ashes of millions of victims,
carrying on their silent screams,
saluting their bravery,
and promising to be a shield for the jewish people
and its state - israel

Nearly a decade ago, on september 4th 2003, these words were read by current IAF commander Gen. amir eshel over the skies of the auschwitz death camp. on this day of remembrance we promise: never again!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Adir-M



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Adir-M said:


>


Wow, this building famous. 
In the Auschwitz ? Now they r back, a strong army.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Adir-M

So the IWI grenade launcher for the micro tavor has been revealed!
Looks amazing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BordoEnes

Adir-M said:


> So the IWI grenade launcher for the micro tavor has been revealed!
> Looks amazing.



Damn, Thats a freaking sexy looking rifle made even sexier.


----------



## mirage2K

Archdemon said:


>



Are these female soldiers from the Caracal unit??


----------



## Archdemon

mirage2K said:


> Are these female soldiers from the Caracal unit??



Yes they are.


----------



## mirage2K

Archdemon said:


> Yes they are.



love the janes & the tavors 

Long Live Israel!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BeyondHeretic

500 said:


>



what i noticed was that the terrain was so similar to pakistan , green and then kashmir , haha , omg


----------



## Adir-M

Israel independence day 
AGE:65

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BeyondHeretic

happy birthday to jew


----------



## mirage2K

Happy Independence Day

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BeyondHeretic

mirage2K said:


> Happy Independence Day



yeah , independence from hitler

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mirage2K

@BeyondHeretic soon we will have independence from you people too when we will wipe you from the face of the earth...and when your axis of evil will fall


----------



## Inception-06

mirage2K said:


> @BeyondHeretic soon we will have independence from you people too when we will wipe you from the face of the earth...and when your axis of evil will fall



come down, you are here not in your home !


----------



## mirage2K

Ulla said:


> come down, you are here not in your home !


No...i'm in Arabia


----------



## Inception-06

mirage2K said:


> No...i'm in Arabia



even better !


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

mirage2K said:


> @BeyondHeretic soon we will have independence from you people too when we will wipe you from the face of the earth...and when your axis of evil will fall



Lol.... sucking upto the israelis like a ...


----------



## mirage2K

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Lol.... sucking upto the israelis like a ...



What to do we are like this only...after all we are juice you know....and better than blood suckers like..well you know who....


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

mirage2K said:


> What to do we are like this only...after all we are juice you know....and better than blood suckers like..well you know who....



Modi the butcher of gujrat?or bal thakray? or col prohit?


----------



## mirage2K

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Modi the butcher of gujrat?or bal thakray? or col prohit?



Modi...Bal Thackeray can go to hell...if you want you too can join them....Col. Purohit is a patriot...he was planted by MI to bust Hindu terror module....don't blame him....


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

mirage2K said:


> Modi...Bal Thackeray can go to hell...if you want you too can join them....Col. Purohit is a patriot...he was planted by MI to bust Hindu terror module....don't blame him....



 no wonder the patriot is still facing trials for killing hundreds of innocent people...


----------



## mirage2K

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> no wonder the patriot is still facing trials for killing hundreds of innocent people...



Innocent my foot....yeah the ones who back stab the ones who feed them


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

mirage2K said:


> Innocent my foot....yeah the ones who back stab the ones who feed them



Are you dim? or just a looney terrorist supporter.. beta tht bastard killed Pakistani citizens in samjhuta express...


----------



## mirage2K

i'm no terrorist supporter but good you people got a taste of your own medicine and BTW Swami Aseemanad and his Abhinav Bharat was the mastermind


----------



## 500



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Bedouin battalion at northern border:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BeyondHeretic

500 said:


>



Is this your cousin 500?


----------



## 500



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BeyondHeretic

Is that the golani or givati brigade 500?


----------



## Adir-M



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BeyondHeretic

500 said:


>



*you're tired.... let me open this for you....*


----------



## Adir-M



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BeyondHeretic

500 said:


>



500 , this photo of you is so photogenic it reminds me of intifada


----------



## AUz

There are more soldiers in Israel than there are jews... 

I don't know why Israel doesn't make peace by letting Palestinians have their own state based on 1967 borders...Probably Israelis just don't want peace... 

Nazis had great influence on jews...


----------



## BeyondHeretic

Adir-M said:


>



scary indeed amir-d


----------



## 500

BeyondHeretic said:


> Is that the golani or givati brigade 500?


None. Thats separate Bedouin battalion.

Here its commander, Lt Colonel Wahid el Huzeil:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BeyondHeretic

500 said:


> None. Thats separate Bedouin battalion.
> 
> Here its commander, Lt Colonel Wahid el Huzeil:



Thanks for the pix 500

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BeyondHeretic

500 said:


>


----------



## pokdo

I truly envy your army(especially the infantry). You see ours is just sleeping under the peace these days,it's been full of old farts with a minority of capable commanders.


----------



## Natan

pokdo said:


> I truly envy your army(especially the infantry). You see ours is just sleeping under the peace these days,it's been full of old farts with a minority of capable commanders.



Well, you have insane neighbors, but luckily for you you don't have these wars once a decade or so like we have here. Capable commanders grow through wars.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BeyondHeretic

500 said:


>


----------



## Adir-M

A general view shows Israel's newly built border fence with Syria and Jordan, as seen from the Israeli side, in the Golan Heights May 2, 2013. Israel's military said on Tuesday it had called up hundreds of reservists for a drill in northern Israel where tensions are high with neighbours Syria and Lebanon, but a military spokesman said there was no change in the overall security situation. Israel captured the Golan Heights from Syria in the 1967 Middle East war and annexed the territory in 1981, a move not recognised internationally.





Magach tanks.. Interesting...

Golan Hieghts (Israel), 05/05/2013.- Israeli soldiers standing on top of tanks in the Golan Heights, Israel, near the Syrian town of Kan Arnaby, 05 May 2013. Israeli airstrikes on a military research centre near Damascus were a "declaration of war," Syria's deputy foreign minister said 05 May. Syria would retaliate against Israel in its own time and way, Faisal al-Mekdad told CNN, adding that the attack was proof that Israel had allied itself with rebels fighting to oust Syrian President Bashar al-Assad.






An Israeli Merkava tanks maneuver rolls during a drill in the Israeli annexed Golan Heights near the border with Syria on May 6, 2013. UN chief Ban Ki-moon has appealed for restraint after Israeli air strikes on targets near Damascus which prompted Syrian officials to warn 'missiles are ready' to retaliate.






sraeli soldiers stand on Merkava tanks deployed in the Israeli annexed Golan Heights near the border with Syria, on May 6, 2013.


----------



## Adir-M

..............


----------



## Adir-M

...............

....................................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BeyondHeretic

500 &#1500;&#1488; &#1497;&#1491;&#1506;&#1514;&#1497; &#1513;&#1492;&#1497;&#1497;&#1514; &#1499;&#1494;&#1492; &#1502;&#1493;&#1514;&#1511;, &#1488;&#1495;&#1512;&#1514; &#1492;&#1497;&#1497;&#1514;&#1497; &#1492;&#1493;&#1500;&#1498; &#1500;&#1492;&#1512;&#1493;&#1490; &#1488;&#1514; &#1506;&#1510;&#1502;&#1497;


----------



## Ghora

Israel has real bad_*** army ... Salute !


----------



## 500

Adir-M said:


> Magach tanks.. Interesting...


These are very interesting Magachs.  Here is Andrew Jaremkow speculation:











Spike NLOS launcher on M113 chassis:






Beware Assad.


----------



## Natan

500 said:


> Beware Assad.


Beware of OPSEC.


----------



## Adir-M

May 12th: Tanin returning from a Training Mission to Kiel































....................................
A squadron of the IAF's helicopter Formation took off for a week of surprise and unexpected exercises
Photography: Lior Kestner


----------



## Adir-M

Reshef battalion training in the Golan:


----------



## kollang

realy amazing photos!

please continue posting pictures of Israeli drones and Merkava mk.4 MBTs.

and an armed MALE UAV if possible....


----------



## Ir.Tab.

Adir-M said:


>



Ordinarily, what is the ratio of the numbers of choppers equipped with longbow radar to those which not?


----------



## Natan

The numbers are here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Israeli_Air_Force#Current

(The upper photo is also AH-64D, but its radar was temporarily removed for maintenance or something).


----------



## Archdemon



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Adir-M

Italian and IAF planes participate in a joint exercise of the two forces in "Ovda" Airbase
Photography: Lior Kestner






Kfir brigade during training:


----------



## 500



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adir-M

An Israeli soldier works on top of a tank in a position in the Israeli controlled Golan Heights, on the border with Syria, Tuesday, May 21, 2013. Israel's military chief has issued a stern warning to Syrian leader Bashar Assad after an Israeli military jeep came under fire from Syrian forces early Tuesday. Lt. Gen. Benny Gantz said on Tuesday that Israel will not allow the Golan Heights "to become a comfortable sphere for Assad to operate from." He said that if the situation deteriorates further, Assad "will have to 
bear the consequences."






Israeli soldiers walk next to a Merkava tank in the Israeli annexed Golan Heights near the border with Syria on May 22, 2013. The head of Israel's armed forces warned Syrian President Bashar al-Assad of 'consequences' if fire continues from Syrian territory against Israeli troops in the occupied Golan Heights.






An Israeli soldier walks next to Merkava tanks in the Israeli annexed Golan Heights near the border with Syria on May 22, 2013. The head of Israel's armed forces warned Syrian President Bashar al-Assad of 'consequences' if fire continues from Syrian territory against Israeli troops in the occupied Golan Heights.






An Israeli army Merkava tank is seen in the Israeli annexed Golan Heights near the border with Syria on May 22, 2013. The head of Israel's armed forces warned Syrian President Bashar al-Assad of 'consequences' if fire continues from Syrian territory against Israeli troops in the occupied Golan Heights.






An Israeli soldier stands next to Merkava tanks in the Israeli annexed Golan Heights near the border with Syria on May 22, 2013. The head of Israel's armed forces warned Syrian President Bashar al-Assad of 'consequences' if fire continues from Syrian territory against Israeli troops in the occupied Golan Heights.






Golan Hieghts (Israel), 26/05/2013.- Israeli soldiers, seen on top of their tanks, as they makes the last preparations before the start of military training, in the center of Golan Heights, next to the Israeli-Syrian borders on 26 May 2013. EFE/EPA/ATEF SAFADI






Golan Hieghts (Israel), 26/05/2013.- Israeli soldiers, seen on top of their tanks, as they makes the last preparations before the start of military training, in the center of Golan Heights, next to the Israeli-Syrian borders on 26 May 2013. EFE/EPA/ATEF SAFADI






Golan Hieghts (Israel), 26/05/2013.- Israeli soldiers, seen on top of their tanks, as they makes the last preparations before the start of military training, in the center of Golan Heights, next to the Israeli-Syrian borders on 26 May 2013. EFE/EPA/ATEF SAFADI


----------



## Adir-M

Golan Hieghts (Israel), 26/05/2013.- Israeli soldiers, seen on top of their tanks, as they makes the last preparations before the start of military training, in the center of Golan Heights, next to the Israeli-Syrian borders on 26 May 2013. EFE/EPA/ATEF SAFADI






Golan Hieghts (Israel), 26/05/2013.- Israeli soldier give directions to Israeli tanks upon arrival in the center of Golan Heights, during a preparations for a military training, next to the Israeli-Syrian borders on 26 May 2013. EFE/EPA/ATEF SAFADI






Golan Hieghts (Israel), 26/05/2013.- Israeli soldiers, seen on top of their tanks, as they makes the last preparations before the start of military training, in the center of Golan Heights, next to the Israeli-Syrian borders on 26 May 2013. EFE/EPA/ATEF SAFADI






Golan Hieghts (Israel), 26/05/2013.- Israeli tank, seen moving in the center of Golan Heights, next to the Israeli-Syrian borders, during a preparations for a military training on 26 May 2013. EFE/EPA/ATEF SAFADI






sraeli soldiers from the Ultra-Orthodox battalion 'Netzah Yehuda' of the army's Kfir Brigade stand to attention during a swearing-in ceremony at the Ammunition Hill in Jerusalem, on May 26, 2013. A ministerial committee is currently debating a proposal to redefine the parameters of enlisting ultra-Orthodox Jews to increase their numbers in the military and civil service, in a bid to create a more egalitarian situation of 'sharing the burden' among young Israeli men. AFP PHOTO/AHMAD GHARABLI






sraeli soldiers from the Ultra-Orthodox battalion 'Netzah Yehuda' of the army's Kfir Brigade stand to attention during a swearing-in ceremony at the Ammunition Hill in Jerusalem, on May 26, 2013. A ministerial committee is currently debating a proposal to redefine the parameters of enlisting ultra-Orthodox Jews to increase their numbers in the military and civil service, in a bid to create a more egalitarian situation of 'sharing the burden' among young Israeli men. AFP PHOTO/AHMAD GHARABLI

Joint air rescue exercise between the Givati Brigade and the Israel Air Force.
Photo by Pvt. Gadi Yampel, IDF Spokesperson Unit


----------



## Adir-M




----------



## Adir-M

An Israeli army Merkava tanks maneuvers during a drill in the Israeli annexed Golan Heights near the border with Syria on May 27, 2013. Israel launched a national civil defense drill, which the army said will this year focus on the threat of unconventional weapons at a time of growing regional tensions.


----------



## Adir-M

Israeli navy soldiers on board an Israeli navy vessel as they take part in a naval squadron exercise on May 27, 2013 off the coast of Israel in the Mediterranean Sea. Israel launched a nationwide exercise today to test the civilian population's response to a possible massive rocket attack from three fronts.


----------



## Adir-M

n this picture taken on Thursday May 23, 2013, Israeli soldiers patrol their side near the southern Lebanese-Israeli border of Hamames village, Lebanon. In the eerily quiet south, the Hezbollah battle in the Syrian town of Qusair seems far away as most residents of towns and villages nervously watch Israeli army patrols drive along the border, their bases tucked away just behind a metal fence. Hezbollah's very public _ and bloody _ foray into Syria's war emboldened the group's critics in the Arab world and its Western-backed political opponents in Lebanon, futher fragmenting the national unity that was last forged by Hezbollah when it fought Israel to a standstill in 2006. (AP Photo/Hussein Malla)






In this picture taken on Thursday May 23, 2013, Israeli soldiers patrol their side near the southern Lebanese-Israeli border of Hamames village, Lebanon. In the eerily quiet south, the Hezbollah battle in the Syrian town of Qusair seems far away as most residents of towns and villages nervously watch Israeli army patrols drive along the border, their bases tucked away just behind a metal fence. Hezbollah's very public _ and bloody _ foray into Syria's war emboldened the group's critics in the Arab world and its Western-backed political opponents in Lebanon, futher fragmenting the national unity that was last forged by Hezbollah when it fought Israel to a standstill in 2006. (AP Photo/Hussein Malla)


----------



## Adir-M

669 during training:
































Apparently there was an IDF Krav Maga championship for the elite units.

Maglan took first place, Duvdevan second and LOTAR third.


----------



## Adir-M

Givati's Shaked battalion during training:


----------



## Mugwop

*how much is Israel's nuclear strike force? Would anyone of you gentlemen care to start a thread on that? *


----------



## AUz

Jessica_Lucas said:


> *how much is Israel's nuclear strike force? Would anyone of you gentlemen care to start a thread on that? *



200-300 nukes, gifted by france/u.s

Jericho III ICBMs


----------



## Natan

AUz said:


> 200-300 nukes, gifted by france/u.s
> 
> Jericho III ICBMs


What about Pakistani nukes? Where the gifted by China, or stolen somewhere?


----------



## Mugwop

> What about Pakistani nukes? Where the gifted by China, or stolen somewhere?



They were not gifted or stolen, pakistan made em themselves,thanks to DR-AQ khan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugwop

> 200-300 nukes, gifted by france/u.s
> 
> Jericho III ICBMs



Israel never tested their nukes,I wonder how much their nuclear weapon yield is?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Natan

Jessica_Lucas said:


> They were not gifted or stolen, pakistan made em themselves,thanks to DR-AQ khan.



So, what makes *AUz* think that Israelis didn't makes their nukes themsleves thanks to Dr. Ernst David Bergmann, Dr. Shalheveth Freier, Dr. Amos de-Shalit, Dr. Igal Talmi, Dr. Amnon Marinov, and Dr. Zvi Lipkin?


----------



## Mugwop

> So, what makes AUz think that Israelis didn't makes their nukes themsleves thanks to Dr. Ernst David Bergmann, Dr. Shalheveth Freier, Dr. Amos de-Shalit, Dr. Igal Talmi, Dr. Amnon Marinov, and Dr. Zvi Lipkin?



I don't speak for AUz, Either he was being sarcastic or maybe he doesn't know much about israel.


----------



## AUz

Natan said:


> What about Pakistani nukes? Where the gifted by China, or stolen somewhere?



No. Created by Pakistani scientists AND *tested *by Pakistan nuclear authorities on 28th May, 1998 (in Balochistan, Pakistan).


We didn't get ready-made nukes like Israel  . We had to conduct nuclear tests to prove our capability, unlike Israel...

If you knew anything about either China or Pakistan, you would know that the bomb designs of both were completely different at the time Pakistan conducted its tests. This further shows the independence of our nuclear program...

We didn't stole anything, but just the knowledge through our scientists working in the West  Now, shut your stupid face, Israeli....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Natan

^ Reported for flame-bite.

Unless mods decide to put an end to this discussion, it would envolve argument such as the Vela incident of 1979 vs the literacy rate in Pakistan.


----------



## Mugwop

> Now, shut your stupid face, Israeli....



Stop being a racist man! Israelis are welcomed here to discuss anything regarding israel. 

Worry about the racist hindu-supremacists on this forum who stick their nose into affairs than doesn't concern them.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Archdemon



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Archdemon said:


>



look at the prime minister

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-123456

Jessica_Lucas said:


> Israel never tested their nukes,I wonder how much their nuclear weapon yield is?


I believe they tested them with South Africa in the southern indian ocean,cant provide a link.


----------



## 500

AUz said:


> 200-300 nukes, gifted by france/u.s
> 
> Jericho III ICBMs


Jericho 1 with 500 km range is joint Israeli-French development fully financed by Israel.

Jericho 2 and Jericho 3 are completely different, much larger missiles fully developed by Israel. This chart gives some impression:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

500 said:


> Jericho 1 with 500 km range is joint Israeli-French development fully financed by Israel.
> 
> Jericho 2 and Jericho 3 are completely different, much larger missiles fully developed by Israel. This chart gives some impression:



so you have capability to strike any where in the world ? Jericho III has a range of 4,800 to 11,500 km[


----------



## Natan

BDforever said:


> so you have capability to strike any where in the world ? Jericho III has a range of 4,800 to 11,500 km[



The maximum range depends on the mass of the warhead.


----------



## 500

BDforever said:


> so you have capability to strike any where in the world ? Jericho III has a range of 4,800 to 11,500 km[


While Jericho 1 is quite well known, we know absolutely nothing about Jericho 2 and Jericho 3. We can only speculate about them based on Shavit space launcher characteristics.


----------



## airmarshal

Archdemon said:


>



Is the Super Stallion flying in Israel? Where in Israel is it so green?


----------



## airmarshal

Storm Force said:


> Along with USA & uk
> the most battle hardered military power on earth.



Israel is only good at mischief. If it faces a stiff opponent like Hezbullah, it will run away from the duel. The example being 2006 Lebanon, where 'battle hardened' Israel ran away leaving behind equipment in Lebanon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Natan

airmarshal said:


> Is the Super Stallion flying in Israel? Where in Israel is it so green?



Not a Super Stallion, but a Sea Stallion locally upgraded to "2025" standard.

Many places in Israel are green, especially in winters.


----------



## 500

airmarshal said:


> Israel is only good at mischief. If it faces a stiff opponent like Hezbullah, it will run away from the duel. The example being 2006 Lebanon, where 'battle hardened' Israel ran away leaving behind equipment in Lebanon.


Hezbollah fairy tales vs reality:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Nasrallah claims that this rifle was captured by Hezbollah in 2006 war:






Hizbullah presents captured Israeli rifle to Ahmadinejad | News , Politics | THE DAILY STAR

But actually it is FN FAL that was phased out 30 years earlier

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Adir-M

Armored corps training.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Archdemon




----------



## Pyre

interesting thread, lolz at the FAL.


----------



## Archdemon



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BordoEnes

I think i want to join IDF now...

Who wouldnt mind being their prisoner for a week or two...



'

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 420canada

^^^ LOL, its true what they say about jewish girls they are freaks hhaahha!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## USAHawk785

420canada said:


> ^^^ LOL, its true what they say about jewish girls they are freaks hhaahha!




bwahahaha, shalom yisrael! shalom alecheim!  



BordoEnes said:


> I think i want to join IDF now...
> 
> Who wouldnt mind being their prisoner for a week or two...
> 
> 
> 
> '





ehem....beautiful....


----------



## 420canada

USAHawk785 said:


> bwahahaha, shalom yisrael! shalom alecheim!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ehem....beautiful....



yesirrr! they are freaks with guns not a good mix but with a little a bit of enthusiasm its all gravy.


----------



## Mugwop

Can't we just have a normal discussion with israelis about their technology,defence,etc? Why do people have to post irrelevant things here?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

...............


----------



## Umair Nawaz

BDforever said:


> look at the prime minister



That is exactly what i thought after viewing this picture.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugwop

Umair Nawaz said:


> Miss lucas, there is a confusion abt u here, r u really pakistani or just staying in Pak as foreigner?
> 
> Yr country flag is Haiti, location flag is Pakistan but u have wrote NY in yr location section any specific reason?
> And also u have make yr account name as jassica lucas,well thats not normally Pakistanis write in their account name place. Also visiting in yr profile u write actress under occupation section. R u really an actress or just is written just for fun.



I'll tell you everything about me in person,Just delete this question because i don't want anyone attacking me. Thanks


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Jessica_Lucas said:


> I'll tell you everything about me in person,Just delete this question because i don't want anyone attacking me. Thanks



U cant PM others untill u have 10,000 posts. Anyways reply to this in @naswarville


----------



## 500

> IDF soldiers face off in the IDF's first-ever culinary competition in the Gaza Division.
> Photo by Cpl. Zev Marmorstein, IDF Spokesperson's Unit

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## truthseer

Good to see genociding muderers enjoying themselves. Great pics

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Welcome. ; )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## truthseer

Ha ha, female murdering, cruel, heartless, cold assassins too

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Very cruel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## truthseer

500 said:


> Very cruel.


Posing before the kill

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zabaniyah

Hmm...yummy!


----------



## truthseer

All that said, I'd much rather have these women fighting on my side of a war, than many of the keyboard warriors here


----------



## surya kiran

truthseer said:


> Posing before the kill



How do I sign up? Where do I sign up? How fast can I sign up  




aaaaaaaaaaaaaoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## truthseer

surya kiran said:


> How do I sign up? Where do I sign up? How fast can I sign up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aaaaaaaaaaaaaoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!



They're trained professional killers


----------



## surya kiran

truthseer said:


> They're trained professional killers



aaaah yes yes i forgot that part! but its not my brain that was doing the typing  Giving control back from brain  how do i sign up

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500




----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

500 said:


>



Dont tell me these are your *"weapons of mass distraction"*...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Dont tell me these are your *"weapons of mass destraction"*...


No, these are our weapons of mass d*i*straction.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Echo_419

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Dont tell me these are your *"weapons of mass distraction"*...



5th one is an angel


----------



## Archdemon

truthseer said:


> Can someone post the locations as well so I can forward them to Hamas/Hezbollah and they can launch rockets?



Sure....

28°49'47.36"N 50°53'8.87"E
35.7384°N 51.3882°E
32.313°N 55.530°E
35.52°N 51.77°E
33°43&#8242;24.43&#8243;N 51°43&#8242;37.55&#8243;E
35°46&#8242;23&#8243;N 51°29&#8242;52&#8243;E
34.88459°N 50.99596°E
34.3734°N 49.2408°E

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## truthseer

Archdemon said:


> Sure....
> 
> 28°49'47.36"N 50°53'8.87"E
> 35.7384°N 51.3882°E
> 32.313°N 55.530°E
> 35.52°N 51.77°E
> 33°43&#8242;24.43&#8243;N 51°43&#8242;37.55&#8243;E
> 35°46&#8242;23&#8243;N 51°29&#8242;52&#8243;E
> 34.88459°N 50.99596°E
> 34.3734°N 49.2408°E



Yeah, I know the first one all right. We delivered some Uranium there, so that the bomb can be launched


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Hmm after visiting this thread n watching pictures of israeli forces n specially lady officers i think that is true that Israeli forces do seriously lack discipline and psychological training.

This is what the RT report also said years ago.






and this one.






Interestingly someone asked this very Question with Obama too.But like every American President's loyalty with them he had dodged the answer.


----------



## 500

/\/\/\/\/\/\

Don't worry, discipline is enough to defeat both enemy armies and terrorists.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

@500 

Actually, those don't need to fight with guns, all they need to do to defeat an enemy is to flash them with their boobs


----------



## Surenas

Am I the only who doesn't find these girls attractive?


----------



## Ir.Tab.

Surenas said:


> Am I the only who doesn't find these girls attractive?



Damn man, to how extend one could be demanding! choose a girl! then settle down!


----------



## 500

TOW missiles phased out IDF.


----------



## Adir-M




----------



## Battle of Kursk

From the recent Paris air show:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Merkava Mk4M outside and inside:


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

Field intelligence has taken to the skies. The IDF Combat Intelligence Corps uses advanced surveillance balloons to gather intelligence near Gaza. The balloons allow the IDF to locate terrorists and understand their plans to harm Israel.


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RescueRanger

IDF killing kids since the Nakba!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SQ8

Major Shaitan Singh said:


> Field intelligence has taken to the skies. The IDF Combat Intelligence Corps uses advanced surveillance balloons to gather intelligence near Gaza. The balloons allow the IDF to locate terrorists and understand their plans to harm Israel.


Talk about going back to the basics.





*If the posters here cannot stick to photo's of military personnel performing their duties with equipment and instead stick to posting pictures which are better suited to the perverts-anonymous forum.. then this thread will be closed.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Archdemon

Oscar said:


> Talk about going back to the basics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If the posters here cannot stick to photo's of military personnel performing their duties with equipment and instead stick to posting pictures which are better suited to the perverts-anonymous forum.. then this thread will be closed.*



Why to close thread? why not to infract/ban those who derail it?


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

Tanin is heading for tests in the Skagerak now and will be temporarily based at Frederikshaven, Denmark.









*F16 Sufa down in the sea, crew safe.*













A group of soldiers in the rigorous cyber defense course. &#8220;Cooperation is also quite important because the reality is not that each person sits by his or her desk working alone &#8211; we must work as a team.&#8221;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

*An Israeli soldier takes part in an urban warfare drill simulating a battle with Hezbollah in a mock village at Elyakim military base near the northern city of Haifa July 11, 2013.*


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battle of Kursk

Paratroopers drill near Nevatim (in the Negev)


----------



## Battle of Kursk



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battle of Kursk



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battle of Kursk



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battle of Kursk

Some heavy combat engineering vehicles, some of the pics are from 2006 Lebanon war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BeyondHeretic

Major Shaitan Singh said:


>



I didn't know Israel soldiers were so tough , good luck


----------



## Battle of Kursk

BeyondHeretic said:


> I didn't know Israel soldiers were so tough , good luck



Many of the drills are for longer periods than 1-2 days, real soldiers sleep whenever they have the option.
I am sorry that we don't meet Iranian standards, I know your soldiers never sleep from the day of conscription till end of service.

Some pics:
another one to go with the previous set:






Infantry forward logistical vehicle:
















Random:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Battle of Kursk

Tunnel fighting training and specialized robots.
































Carried:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BeyondHeretic

Battle of Kursk said:


> Many of the drills are for longer periods than 1-2 days, real soldiers sleep whenever they have the option.
> I am sorry that we don't meet Iranian standards, I know your soldiers never sleep from the day of conscription till end of service.



No , I was being serious , they're so brave as to sleep there out in the open , who knows what kinda animals lurk in the holy land...


----------



## Battle of Kursk

Israeli Alpinist unit, they are reservists:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Battle of Kursk

Some more:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Battle of Kursk



Reactions: Like Like:

3


----------



## 500

Cold war era pics:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500




----------



## 500



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BeyondHeretic

Why you need all that nasty equipment , there's no war with iran


----------



## TheJewverine

BeyondHeretic said:


> Why you need all that nasty equipment , there's no war with iran



That equipment is exactly the reason why the statement you made is so true.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

D-9 with soft kill APS:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BeyondHeretic

I look at the black and white pictures 500 has posted , and I realize how much the "history of IDF" as written in Wikipedia is , well , hacked.


----------



## MadDog

Amazing pics...IDF is the reason that Israel has not only survived but thrived in that region despite all odds being in the favor of it's hostile neighbors !!!


----------



## Battle of Kursk

BeyondHeretic said:


> I look at the black and white pictures 500 has posted , and I realize how much the "history of IDF" as written in Wikipedia is , well , hacked.



Please explain...?
And I will try to post more pics from the relevant time which would hopefully clear things up either way.


----------



## BeyondHeretic

Battle of Kursk said:


> Please explain...?
> And I will try to post more pics from the relevant time which would hopefully clear things up either way.



well , in short , in wikipedia it says that the idf was always on hard times until the 1973 war and nixon , that they had shortages and they used second hand equipment given to them by eastern europeans , the pix clearly show not.


----------



## 500

BeyondHeretic said:


> well , in short , in wikipedia it says that the idf was always on hard times until the 1973 war and nixon , that they had shortages and they used second hand equipment given to them by eastern europeans , the pix clearly show not.


In all wars including 1973 IDF was seriously underpowered. That does not mean we had not tanks or planes at all. More:


----------



## BeyondHeretic

^^wow... good luck

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Battle of Kursk said:


> Some more:



Which place is this?

Where it is situated?

North, South??


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Major Shaitan Singh said:


>



is there special reason for all green uniform?


----------



## BeyondHeretic

Umair Nawaz said:


> is there special reason for all green uniform?



they want to look like che guevara

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Natan

Umair Nawaz said:


> Which place is this?
> 
> Where it is situated?
> 
> North, South??



Mt. Hermon.


----------



## Archdemon

[

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Burger Boy

500 said:


>



So what aircraft/missiles did Israel use in Focus?


----------



## Natan

Burger Boy said:


> So what aircraft/missiles did Israel use in Focus?



All the strike-capable aircraft except 12 Mirage 3's - Vautours, Ouragans, Mystères, Super Mystères, and Mirages.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Burger Boy said:


> So what aircraft/missiles did Israel use in Focus?


Thats Dassault Mystere IV. Entered the service in 1956 and fought in 1956 and 1967 wars.


----------



## 500

Muslim IDF Soldier Keeps Watch Over Israel&#39;s Gaza Border - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Archdemon



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AUz

Major Shaitan Singh said:


>




What is this thing on Israeli soldiers head? It seems weird. Other armies don't have it...

What is this? any reason for it? @500

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wright

AUz said:


> What is this thing on Israeli soldiers head? It seems weird. Other armies don't have it...
> 
> What is this? any reason for it? @500



Its a form of camo - it hides the soldiers by distorting their human outline. I can imagine it being especially effective in the dark.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

what is the highest Rank a Muslim has achieved in Military and Government in Israel?


----------



## 500

Umair Nawaz said:


> what is the highest Rank a Muslim has achieved in Military and Government in Israel?


Abdel Rahman Zuabi - Supreme Court judge.
Raleb Majadele - Minister for Science, Culture and Sport.

In IDF there are some Muslim lieutenant colonels:





Falach Hayib





Wahid Al-Huzeil

Not sure about colonels. In addition there were 3 Arab Druze generals in IDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Archdemon



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mehrdad1111

Great Forum, great Topic.

I find it great that military intrested people from around the World can come here and share their Information and other Stuff with eachother (mostly) without hostility except the few Trolls you can find on any Board.

I came from iran to germany and my father was in the imperial iranian air force at a base near dezful as US and israeli pilots were visiting the base regulary to take part in the contest "hit the samawar". this included destroying a small ground target via air craft mounted cannon.

i have no hostility for no one and dont care if someone is from india, pakistan or israel. i only blame the mullahs for ruining my country since 1979 and give iran a bad name in the world.

i am impressed by the fact that so many arabs are successful in israel in politic, legal system and military.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## arushbhai

500 said:


> Muslim IDF Soldier Keeps Watch Over Israel's Gaza Border - YouTube



I doubt his fasts or his prayers are getting accepted. There are clear instructions in Quran about Bani Israel (people of israel).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MadDog

arushbhai said:


> I doubt his fasts or his prayers are getting accepted. There are clear instructions in Quran about Bani Israel (people of israel).



What you said is Absolute Nonsense...

*Quran (2:62)...Surah Baqrah

" Those who believe (in the Qur'an), and those who follow the Jewish (scriptures), and the Christians and the Sabians,- any who believe in Allah and the Last Day, and work righteousness, shall have their reward with their Lord; on them shall be no fear, nor shall they grieve."
*
The verse which people of your mindset quote is the one in which many translators have translated as don't take nasara and jews as friends...which is wrong..cuz word used is aulya..which means don't get in a relationship in which u r always subservient....this is for the foreign policy of that time...when a few jewish tribes of Madina were conspiring with Meccans against Muslims...so it is not applicable in today's context.

To clear your mind from doubts..you should read the story of *Rabbi Mukhayriq** who faught alongside Prophet Muhammad (P.B.U.H) during battle of Uhud and even gave his life* fighting for Madinah and he before his death announced that if he died all his wealth would go to Muhammad (S.A.W)...and Prophet (S.A.W) distributed this endowment among the poor of Madinah...Prophet (S.A.W) also said "He was best of the Jews"....Read more here "He was the Best of Jews" Said Prophet Muhammed

Another one...*The mindset that Jews are our enemies is not compatible with the Qur'an* Read more here The mindset that Jews are our enemies is not compatible with the Qur'an (30.08.2013)

So if what you are saying is correct then what Prophet (S.A.W) did was wrong...and that can never be possible..so its better that you leave this mentality and become more tolerant of other religions and races. If we assume you are correct then by that definition...3% of the Pakistani Minorities..can claim their prayers won't be accepted as they are proud to be citizens of Islamic republic...thus ( 3% of 186 million)...5.58 million Non Muslims of Pakistan should revolt against Pakistani Government...WTH...lol..dude you need to change yourself..otherwise situation in Pakistan will never improve.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## arushbhai

MadDog said:


> What you said is Absolute Nonsense...
> 
> *Quran (2:62)...Surah Baqrah
> 
> " Those who believe (in the Qur'an), and those who follow the Jewish (scriptures), and the Christians and the Sabians,- any who believe in Allah and the Last Day, and work righteousness, shall have their reward with their Lord; on them shall be no fear, nor shall they grieve."
> *
> The verse which people of your mindset quote is the one in which many translators have translated as don't take nasara and jews as friends...which is wrong..cuz word used is aulya..which means don't get in a relationship in which u r always subservient....this is for the foreign policy of that time...when a few jewish tribes of Madina were conspiring with Meccans against Muslims...so it is not applicable in today's context.
> 
> To clear your mind from doubts..you should read the story of *Rabbi Mukhayriq** who faught alongside Prophet Muhammad (P.B.U.H) during battle of Uhud and even gave his life* fighting for Madinah and he before his death announced that if he died all his wealth would go to Muhammad (S.A.W)...and Prophet (S.A.W) distributed this endowment among the poor of Madinah...Prophet (S.A.W) also said "He was best of the Jews"....Read more here "He was the Best of Jews" Said Prophet Muhammed
> 
> Another one...*The mindset that Jews are our enemies is not compatible with the Qur'an* Read more here The mindset that Jews are our enemies is not compatible with the Qur'an (30.08.2013)
> 
> So if what you are saying is correct then what Prophet (S.A.W) did was wrong...and that can never be possible..so its better that you leave this mentality and become more tolerant of other religions and races. If we assume you are correct then by that definition...3% of the Pakistani Minorities..can claim their prayers won't be accepted as they are proud to be citizens of Islamic republic...thus ( 3% of 186 million)...5.58 million Non Muslims of Pakistan should revolt against Pakistani Government...WTH...lol..dude you need to change yourself..otherwise situation in Pakistan will never improve.



Nope, you are wrong. Sorry


----------



## RAMPAGE

Jessica_L said:


> Can't we just have a normal discussion with israelis about their technology,defence,etc? Why do people have to post irrelevant things here?


boys will be boys !!! 



Jessica_L said:


> Israel never tested their nukes,I wonder how much their nuclear weapon yield is?


Computer Simulations !!!!


----------



## Mugwop

RAMPAGE said:


> boys will be boys !!!
> 
> Computer Simulations !!!!



I heard they secretly tested their nukes with south africa and have about 80 warheads. Jericho is the best missile they have.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Archdemon said:


>




Pakistan shoudl also have a clean and full parked Helicopter air base like this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mahatir

Mehrdad1111 said:


> Great Forum, great Topic.
> 
> I find it great that military intrested people from around the World can come here and share their Information and other Stuff with eachother (mostly) without hostility except the few Trolls you can find on any Board.
> 
> I came from iran to germany and my father was in the imperial iranian air force at a base near dezful as US and israeli pilots were visiting the base regulary to take part in the contest "hit the samawar". this included destroying a small ground target via air craft mounted cannon.
> 
> i have no hostility for no one and dont care if someone is from india, pakistan or israel. i only blame the mullahs for ruining my country since 1979 and give iran a bad name in the world.
> 
> i am impressed by the fact that so many arabs are successful in israel in politic, legal system and military.



Israel is the only true democracy in middle east


----------



## mahatir

BeyondHeretic said:


> well , in short , in wikipedia it says that the idf was always on hard times until the 1973 war and nixon , that they had shortages and they used second hand equipment given to them by eastern europeans , the pix clearly show not.



Israel Today is in a much better position than 1973 which by the way Israel did not lose. Today Israel has peace agreements with Jordan and Egypt which allows Israel to allocate most of its forces on Lebanon and Syria borders .

Now given the fact Syria has been destroyed thanks to the Sunni-Shia hatred along with Hizbullah wasting his resources fighting sunnis Israel does no longer have any threat to deal with since its foes are butchering each other in Syria .

A partitioned Syria will be the best scenario Israel is looking for , they do not want Assad to fall but prefer seeing him weakened and losing his strategic weapon " Russia/USA chemical weapon deal " . 

Assad only controls 40% of Syria and most of what he controls is close to Israel border so he would not dare firing a bullet on Israel because it would mean his end . Assad is already sourrounded by enemies from all the sides, Turkey from the north , Jordan from the south apart from the Syrian Rebels who control northern Syria and huge chunks of the south. 

I expect Assad at some point will ally himself with Israel to ensure the survival of his Alawi entity inside Syria . 

Israel will emerge as the sole strongest state in the region through its alliance with the most populous Arab country Egypt along with Egypt alliances with GCC. 

I can even imagine at some point in future Israel might be mediating to solve conflicts and disputes between Sunnis and Shia LOL.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pinnacle

Ulla said:


> Pakistan shoudl also have a clean and full parked Helicopter air base like this.



Will terrorists and other agencies allow us to do ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sun Piwa

mahatir said:


> Assad only controls 40% of Syria and most of what he controls is close to Israel border so he would not dare firing a bullet on Israel because it would mean his end . Assad is already sourrounded by enemies from all the sides, Turkey from the north , Jordan from the south apart from the Syrian Rebels who control northern Syria and huge chunks of the south.
> 
> LOL.



You think you're strong? You're cowards

Which is the only one foreign country to bomb Syria several times in this war, cowardly hidden behind the JEW USA giant unconditionnal slave? Is it Israhell, NATO fake muslim Turkey, Jordania or Iran?


----------



## Archdemon

Sun Piwa said:


> You think you're strong? You're cowards
> 
> Which is the only one foreign country to bomb Syria several times in this war, cowardly hidden behind the JEW USA giant unconditionnal slave? Is it Israhell, NATO fake muslim Turkey, Jordania or Iran?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Archdemon

Sun Piwa said:


> You think you're strong? You're cowards
> 
> Which is the only one foreign country to bomb Syria several times in this war, cowardly hidden behind the JEW USA giant unconditionnal slave? Is it Israhell, NATO fake muslim Turkey, Jordania or Iran?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Archdemon

Sun Piwa said:


> You think you're strong? You're cowards
> 
> Which is the only one foreign country to bomb Syria several times in this war, cowardly hidden behind the JEW USA giant unconditionnal slave? Is it Israhell, NATO fake muslim Turkey, Jordania or Iran?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Archdemon



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black Eagle 90

Muslim countries should learn something from them as they are good in everything like Science and Technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mahatir

Sun Piwa said:


> You think you're strong? You're cowards
> 
> Which is the only one foreign country to bomb Syria several times in this war, cowardly hidden behind the JEW USA giant unconditionnal slave? Is it Israhell, NATO fake muslim Turkey, Jordania or Iran?



I am neither Israeli or Jewish but the Israelis prooved the point Quality takes precedence over quantity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BeyondHeretic

mahatir said:


> Israel Today is in a much better position than 1973 which by the way Israel did not lose. Today Israel has peace agreements with Jordan and Egypt which allows Israel to allocate most of its forces on Lebanon and Syria borders .
> 
> Now given the fact Syria has been destroyed thanks to the Sunni-Shia hatred along with Hizbullah wasting his resources fighting sunnis Israel does no longer have any threat to deal with since its foes are butchering each other in Syria .
> 
> A partitioned Syria will be the best scenario Israel is looking for , they do not want Assad to fall but prefer seeing him weakened and losing his strategic weapon " Russia/USA chemical weapon deal " .
> 
> Assad only controls 40% of Syria and most of what he controls is close to Israel border so he would not dare firing a bullet on Israel because it would mean his end . Assad is already sourrounded by enemies from all the sides, Turkey from the north , Jordan from the south apart from the Syrian Rebels who control northern Syria and huge chunks of the south.
> 
> I expect Assad at some point will ally himself with Israel to ensure the survival of his Alawi entity inside Syria .
> 
> Israel will emerge as the sole strongest state in the region through its alliance with the most populous Arab country Egypt along with Egypt alliances with GCC.
> 
> I can even imagine at some point in future Israel might be mediating to solve conflicts and disputes between Sunnis and Shia LOL.



Sunni-shia hatred didn't destroy Syria , it destroyed Malaysia 



mahatir said:


> I am neither Israeli or Jewish but the Israelis prooved the point Quality takes precedence over quantity.



That point was taught to them by stalin in the gulags...


----------



## Informant

Damn you guys have lots of Class A machinery. Those F-16s look in tip top condition. One has to realise Israel's military might is second to none, not even KSA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BeyondHeretic

Archdemon said:


>



someone watched too much Vietnam war movies


----------



## Archdemon

BeyondHeretic said:


> someone watched too much Vietnam war movies



Please elaborate.


----------



## Karasonmuno

Archdemon said:


> Please elaborate.



The sheer arrogance of you Israelis astound me, honestly. Your presence in the Middle East has caused more bloodshed and strife than you can imagine. Before Israel's establishment, Muslims and Jews lived in relative harmony. But your Zionism has destroyed any hope of that, perhaps forever.


----------



## Archdemon




----------



## IndoUS

Gotta give it to Israelis, you guys have developed some top end equipment and keep a top class military.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Archdemon



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## flamer84

Karasonmuno said:


> The sheer arrogance of you Israelis astound me, honestly. Your presence in the Middle East has caused more bloodshed and strife than you can imagine. Before Israel's establishment, Muslims and Jews lived in relative harmony. But your Zionism has destroyed any hope of that, perhaps forever.



Browsing this thread i don't see arogance,i see a small nation (by population numbers and landmass) determined to survive at all costs.Good for them,though luck for the haters!
Don't get me wrong ,i still think the palestinians deserve their own state,altough,sometimes i think they should have thought of that in 1948,taken what was on the table for them instead of trying to "push the jews into sea".They've gambled all,they've lost it all.If the jews would have lost back then,there would have been no coming back for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

IndoUS said:


> Gotta give it to Israelis, you guys have developed some top end equipment and keep a top class military.



Aint hard if u have access to sophisticated tech from America or should i say the whole world.. largest recipient of USAID,military AID and the haulocaust sympathies stuff... tht German are still paying... But even than they did a good job... something tht needs to be appreciated...



Archdemon said:


>



Gay parade?

On-topic... the camo of ur aviation assets is really nice... specially the F-16s..


----------



## Azizam

Surenas said:


> Am I the only who doesn't find these girls attractive?


----------



## qamar1990

Azizam said:


>




@500
i was talking to an israeli friend of mine and he said that israel purchased the golan heights?


----------



## 500

qamar1990 said:


> @500
> i was talking to an israeli friend of mine and he said that israel purchased the golan heights?


Not really. Rothschild purchased some 18,000 acres of land mostly on Syrian part of Golan. 



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Gay parade?


Its Druze flag:






Druze - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Karasonmuno

flamer84 said:


> Browsing this thread i don't see arogance,i see a small nation (by population numbers and landmass) determined to survive at all costs.Good for them,though luck for the haters!
> Don't get me wrong ,i still think the palestinians deserve their own state,altough,sometimes i think they should have thought of that in 1948,taken what was on the table for them instead of trying to "push the jews into sea".They've gambled all,they've lost it all.If the jews would have lost back then,there would have been no coming back for them.



Flamer, I sympathize with whatever historical sufferings the Jews may have gone through, in Europe and elsewhere. But unless they turn from their current path, their pride will be their undoing. The illegal settlements and denial of Palestinian statehood cannot be tolerated any further, if there is hope for peace in the Middle East.

Rouhani looks indeed far more promising and likable than Netanyahu these days. He alone may bring some semblance of...harmony to the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Karasonmuno said:


> The sheer arrogance of you Israelis astound me, honestly. Your presence in the Middle East has caused more bloodshed and strife than you can imagine. Before Israel's establishment, Muslims and Jews lived in relative harmony. But your Zionism has destroyed any hope of that, perhaps forever.


Where from u got that nonsense? Inner Muslim conflicts (Egypt-Yemen war, Iran-Iraq war, civil war in Lebanon, civil war in Syria, Algeria, Sudan...) are far far more bloody than all Arab Israeli wars combined.

Harmony? Jews were third class citizens in Arab countries now Arabs in Israel live better than in their own countries.


----------



## Archdemon



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Battle of Kursk

Karasonmuno said:


> The sheer arrogance of you Israelis astound me, honestly. Your presence in the Middle East has caused more bloodshed and strife than you can imagine. Before Israel's establishment, Muslims and Jews lived in relative harmony. But your Zionism has destroyed any hope of that, perhaps forever.



Oh I am sorry, is our attempt to live in our ancestral home against repeated attacks by the Arabs around us cause bloodshed? well I guess we should just roll over and die.

Since it's a picture thread, from the six day war:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battle of Kursk

a couple more, if we're at it:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battle of Kursk

And more:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Mustafa Tabash, Bedouin tank commander.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battle of Kursk

...


----------



## BeyondHeretic

@500 , post more pictures if yourself


----------



## Liquidmetal

arushbhai said:


> Nope, you are wrong. Sorry



Don't be an ***!! do you think that God that made all of us jews, hindus and muslims etc would then write in his book to hate men just for their creed or religion, are you nuts, why are you idiots denigrating and blaspheming God and Islam. You lot are racists and hatemongers as bad as the ffing TTP. No where in Islam is there any acceptance for Muslims to behave like you guys, no one is allowed to hate people. To say so is an outright lie.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Archdemon



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghulam-Alazhar

500 said:


> Mustafa Tabash, Bedouin tank commander.


Man I have answerd U,look at here What Percent of Earth is Water?


----------



## Archdemon



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Archdemon



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Archdemon



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bentsi

Really enjoyed all the photos, sent me back few years back. 

i must say to all of the haters, really? some of you just live far away, don't know shit about what you're talking about, just hate and judge without really knowing the truth. 

i've been there, i saw how Palestinian soldiers holding children and using them as an armor while they're shooting at us. this is something to be ashamed of. in fact most of the Palestinians suffer from their own government, another sad fact, hate for no reason. instead of trying to live in peace radical people on both sides just ruining it. 

i am jewish, born and raised in israel, my father took part in the war of 1967 and 1973, i've been in Lebanon, Israel never declare war, we do have the right to protect ourselves when we are being bombed and attacked. the reality is very sad. and it's all driven by haters.

i grew up in a mixed city, been raised in a very open minded family, i think that people need to separate religion from ethnicity and nationality, there is Arab Jews like there is Israeli Muslims. 
i had a christian Lebanese girlfriend for a year, a lovely woman. 
i've been living with my Muslim Iranian woman for more than 3 years in harmony.
i don't judge people by their religion i judge them by their self being. 
living with hate and resentment will never bring peace and harmony, we are all people and we are so alike, Israelis and Arabs are eating the same food, listening to the same music and really look alike. 
so i just wish for peace, i live in peace in the US, surrounded by dear people from all kinds who love me and there for me because of who i am. 

best of luck and to all, and please keep on the good work with the photos.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## 500



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BeyondHeretic




----------



## Abingdonboy

Archdemon said:


>


Interesting to see the AK being used for "over the beach" missions/training when the Tavor is marketed as having such capabilities. 

Also @500 I thought the TAR-21/CTAR was set to become the standard-issue AR for the entire IDF/infantry whilst the X-95/MTAR would be used for certain specialist units but it seems the entire IDF is switching to the X-95/MTAR and not the TAR-21, could you shed any light on why exactly this is?



500 said:


> Muslim IDF Soldier Keeps Watch Over Israel&#39;s Gaza Border - YouTube


A proud man serving is nation- sure to make some certain people's head's explode though

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Natan

Abingdonboy said:


> Interesting to see the AK being used for "over the beach" missions/training when the Tavor is marketed as having such capabilities.
> 
> Also @500 I thought the TAR-21/CTAR was set to become the standard-issue AR for the entire IDF/infantry whilst the X-95/MTAR would be used for certain specialist units but it seems the entire IDF is switching to the X-95/MTAR and not the TAR-21, could you shed any light on why exactly this is?



AK is being used for "behind enemy lines" missions/training, by 13th flotilla and other units that may be sent behind enemy lines, not necessarily over the beach. Unlike M4/M16/Tavor/Micro-Tavor, it sounds exactly like enemies' AK and obviously has the same cartridges...

While the initial plan was to issue the TAR-21/CTAR for all IDF infantry, three years ago the MTAR/X-95 was preferred over the existing Tavors and the plan was changed accordingly. Micro-Tavors are being gradually issued to infantry brigades, and the Tavors are being withdrawn from active units to reserve units (except some Tavors with longer barrels, for under-barrel grenade launchers).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Abingdonboy said:


> Interesting to see the AK being used for "over the beach" missions/training when the Tavor is marketed as having such capabilities.


S13 (Israeli seals) started using AKs decades before Tavor. This photo is old.

They are switching to Micro Tavor now:






But probably AK will be still used in some missions.



> Also @500 I thought the TAR-21/CTAR was set to become the standard-issue AR for the entire IDF/infantry whilst the X-95/MTAR would be used for certain specialist units but it seems the entire IDF is switching to the X-95/MTAR and not the TAR-21, could you shed any light on why exactly this is?


Yes X-95 is going to be a standard IDF rifle.

X-95 is lighter, shorter, less bulky, has shorter and lighter trigger pull, better mag release. I dont like its too short barrel (13 in) though. Cant understand this recent IDF fixation on shortness.



BeyondHeretic said:


>


This kid was sent with suicide belt:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abingdonboy

500 said:


> Yes X-95 is going to be a standard IDF rifle.
> 
> X-95 is lighter, shorter, less bulky, has shorter and lighter trigger pull, better mag release. I dont like its too short barrel (13 in) though. Cant understand this recent IDF fixation on shortness.


Indeed, I thought the original plan (wherein the TAR-21 would be the standard-issue AR for the IDF with the X-95/MTAR being for SOF units) made much more sense.



Natan said:


> While the initial plan was to issue the TAR-21/CTAR for all IDF infantry, three years ago the MTAR/X-95 was preferred over the existing Tavors and the plan was changed accordingly. Micro-Tavors are being gradually issued to infantry brigades, and the Tavors are being withdrawn from active units to reserve units (except some Tavors with longer barrels, for under-barrel grenade launchers).


Yeah that's what I thought. Thanks for the info.


----------



## 500

Abingdonboy said:


> Indeed, I thought the original plan (wherein the TAR-21 would be the standard-issue AR for the IDF with the X-95/MTAR being for SOF units) made much more sense.


X-95 can come with long barrel too:






This model has 16.5'' barrel and its still very compact - 670 mm.
Folded M4 with 14.5'' barrel is 756 mm.

I understand why they chose X-95 over TAR, but why they chose 13'' model as standard is beyond my understanding.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Natan

500 said:


> X-95 can come with long barrel too:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This model has 16.5'' barrel and its still very compact - 670 mm.
> Folded M4 with 14.5'' barrel is 756 mm.
> 
> I understand why they chose X-95 over TAR, but why they chose 13'' model as standard is beyond my understanding.


Some fresh news about Micro-Tavors with 15'' (38 cm) barrel to be issued next year. Existing 13'' Micro-Tavors will be withdrawn and once again handed to reservists.
מיקרו תבור משופר ללוחמים

The 15'' Micro Tavor is going to have this kind handgurd, with three integral picatinnny rails: one on the bottom for the grip and two on the sides, initially hidden by removable covers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

Israel zionis occupation attack forces nazi terrorist force not defence force

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Natan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Archdemon

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Israel zionis occupation attack forces nazi terrorist force not defence force



Now Fuсk off.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## $@rJen

500 said:


>



Damn man... i want them badly



SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Israel zionis occupation attack forces nazi terrorist force not defence force



says the Palestine terror


----------



## Archdemon



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

Archdemon said:


> Now Fuсk off.


Whatch yor mouth I know the truth hurts



sarjenprabhu said:


> Damn man... i want them badly
> 
> 
> 
> says the Palestine terror


Terrorists who stealing other people land like your Hagana and Aragon who blow up a hotel

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kiarash

Child killer forces of Zionist regime using sluts for propaganda !!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Saiful Islam

Palestine looks beautiful, but who are these people?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

Kiarash said:


> Child killer forces of Zionist regime using sluts for propaganda !!



I know right, they're ugly sluts too but they use them to gain sympathy from men around the world to make their army face like it is composed of the 'average girl on the street' when it's a extremist Zionist government led army with military leaders who were in Haganah and other terrorist organizations. These girls don't play any role in military just compulsory service and you'll see people use them for propaganda purposes rather than present reality of their Air Force attacking civilian homes as 'pre-planned targets'. Iranian women are much prettier. 



Saiful Islam said:


> Palestine looks beautiful, but who are these people?



Some of these people you see also just recently migrated to Palestine and because they have a Jewish identity the state of Israel gives them full Jewish exclusive citizenship and they then identify themselves as Israelis even though they know they are Polish, Russia, etc....

500, himself is actually polish too. They're full of crap and the government gives them citizenship for being Jewish, where does this happen any where else in the world? I'm not aware of any other place, so why is it accepted?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saiful Islam

Hazzy997 said:


> I know right, they're ugly sluts too but they use them to gain sympathy from men around the world to make their army face like it is composed of the 'average girl on the street' when it's a extremist Zionist government led army with military leaders who were in Haganah and other terrorist organizations. These girls don't play any role in military just compulsory service and you'll see people use them for propaganda purposes rather than present reality of their Air Force attacking civilian homes as 'pre-planned targets'. Iranian women are much prettier.
> 
> 
> 
> Some of these people you see also just recently migrated to Palestine and because they have a Jewish identity the state of Israel gives them full Jewish exclusive citizenship and they then identify themselves as Israelis even though they know they are Polish, Russia, etc....
> 
> 500, himself is actually polish too. They're full of crap and the government gives them citizenship for being Jewish, where does this happen any where else in the world? I'm not aware of any other place, so why is it accepted?





These Zionists are the most racist, scum of the earth people. You should see how they're treating black/sudanese migrants. Maybe because they're are the "children of God"....My arse.

A country which is openly killed Palestinians, blockade of convoys and aid, has violated 60 UN laws...But these hungry pricks still get away with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AUz

Kiarash said:


> Child killer forces of Zionist regime using *sluts *for propaganda !!





Pretty much.

israelis post soooo many pics of women in their army that it becomes clear that this doesn't relate to military matters..but rather more of a charm offensive...by using jewish sluts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Hazzy997 said:


> 500, himself is actually polish too.


No I have nothing to do with Poland.



> They're full of crap and the government gives them citizenship for being Jewish, where does this happen any where else in the world? I'm not aware of any other place, so why is it accepted?


Germany gives citizenship to Russian Germans for example. Any country has right to grant citizenship whoever it wishes. Cry me a river.

Its funny to see two immigrants complaining about Israelis. You wont understand what means living in your own country. 



Saiful Islam said:


> These Zionists are the most racist, scum of the earth people. You should see how they're treating black/sudanese migrants. Maybe because they're are the "children of God"....My arse.
> 
> A country which is openly killed Palestinians, blockade of convoys and aid, has violated 60 UN laws...But these hungry pricks still get away with it.


You are full of hate because u know that u are useless impotent and jealous to see beautiful and successful people who proudly serve their country.



AUz said:


> Pretty much.
> 
> israelis post soooo many pics of women in their army that it becomes clear that this doesn't relate to military matters..but rather more of a charm offensive...by using jewish sluts.


1/3 of IDF force are women. They are doing good job in training, logistic, monitoring and so on. If you prefer men however, there are lots of men pics in this topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

500 said:


> No I have nothing to do with Poland.
> 
> 
> Germany gives citizenship to Russian Germans for example. Any country has right to grant citizenship whoever it wishes. Cry me a river.
> 
> Its funny to see two immigrants complaining about Israelis. You wont understand what means living in your own country.
> 
> 
> You are full of hate because u know that u are useless impotent and jealous to see beautiful and successful people who proudly serve their country.



I'm no immigrant, I'm born here sorry. But, yes, once Palestine is in a good state I will head back to my homeland. You are polish and your parents are polish, you're an immigrant to Palestine. 

Btw, you gave one example which is unlike Israeli citizenship procedures which have to do with RELIGIOUS affiliation and not nationality or ethnicity. Now gave me one actual other example around the world. 

Any Muslim can't go to saudi Arabia and get citizenship just for being Muslim. We don't have it this way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saiful Islam

500 said:


> No I have nothing to do with Poland.
> 
> 
> Germany gives citizenship to Russian Germans for example. Any country has right to grant citizenship whoever it wishes. Cry me a river.
> 
> Its funny to see two immigrants complaining about Israelis. You wont understand what means living in your own country.
> 
> 
> You are full of hate because u know that u are useless impotent and jealous to see beautiful and successful people who proudly serve their country.





I'm simply stating what your country is doing, your mind is just clouded with "beautiful and successful people".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Hazzy997 said:


> I'm no immigrant, I'm born here sorry. But, yes, once Palestine is in a good state I will head back to my homeland.


You should not wait but create the state by your own. Israel is not in perfect state, but I stay here and making it better.



> You are polish and your parents are polish, you're an immigrant to Palestine.


Neither me, nor any my ancestors was Polish.



> Any Muslim can't go to saudi Arabia and get citizenship just for being Muslim. We don't have it this way.


Because your so called Muslim ummah is a myth, while Jewish ummah is a reality.



Saiful Islam said:


> I'm simply stating what your country is doing, your mind is just clouded with "beautiful and successful people".


No, u are just spilling your hate.


----------



## Falcon29

> You should not wait but create the state by your own. Israel is not in perfect state, but I stay here and making it better.



No, my homeland is my homeland, you are a polish Jew who's family immigrated to Palestine. I know why you're saying you're not polish, because you have a belief that Jewish people belong to a the same race and are Jewish. Yet you never originated from Palestine in the first place, you are Hebrews. You weren't Caanites. So leave us your stupid argument.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Hazzy997 said:


> No, my homeland is my homeland, you are a polish Jew who's family immigrated to Palestine. I know why you're saying you're not polish, because you have a belief that Jewish people belong to a the same race and are Jewish. Yet you never originated from Palestine in the first place, you are Hebrews. You weren't Caanites. So leave us your stupid argument.


No, my ancestors never lived in Poland. I have nothing to do with Poland. And u wont understand what means living in your own country.


----------



## Falcon29

500 said:


> No, my ancestors never lived in Poland. I have nothing to do with Poland. And u wont understand what means living in your own country.



Okay, you're European either way. Of course I've already mentioned to the viewers as to why you're categorically denying your European identity because you believe Jews are their own race. So for the US, Jews are a separate entity and aren't Americans right?


----------



## Falcon29

Avi Shlaim: How Israel brought Gaza to the brink of humanitarian catastrophe | World news | The Guardian

The only way to make sense of Israel's senseless war in Gaza is through understanding the historical context. Establishing the state of Israel in May 1948 involved a monumental injustice to the Palestinians. British officials bitterly resented American partisanship on behalf of the infant state. On 2 June 1948, Sir John Troutbeck wrote to the foreign secretary, Ernest Bevin, that the Americans were responsible for the creation of a gangster state headed by "an utterly unscrupulous set of leaders". I used to think that this judgment was too harsh but Israel's vicious assault on the people of Gaza, and the Bush administration's complicity in this assault, have reopened the question.

I write as someone who served loyally in the Israeli army in the mid-1960s and who has never questioned the legitimacy of the state of Israel within its pre-1967 borders. What I utterly reject is the Zionist colonial project beyond the Green Line. The Israeli occupation of the West Bank and the Gaza Strip in the aftermath of the June 1967 war had very little to do with security and everything to do with territorial expansionism. The aim was to establish Greater Israel through permanent political, economic and military control over the Palestinian territories. And the result has been one of the most prolonged and brutal military occupations of modern times.

Four decades of Israeli control did incalculable damage to the economy of the Gaza Strip. With a large population of 1948 refugees crammed into a tiny strip of land, with no infrastructure or natural resources, Gaza's prospects were never bright. Gaza, however, is not simply a case of economic under-development but a uniquely cruel case of deliberate de-development. To use the Biblical phrase, Israel turned the people of Gaza into the hewers of wood and the drawers of water, into a source of cheap labour and a captive market for Israeli goods. The development of local industry was actively impeded so as to make it impossible for the Palestinians to end their subordination to Israel and to establish the economic underpinnings essential for real political independence.

Gaza is a classic case of colonial exploitation in the post-colonial era. Jewish settlements in occupied territories are immoral, illegal and an insurmountable obstacle to peace. They are at once the instrument of exploitation and the symbol of the hated occupation. In Gaza, the Jewish settlers numbered only 8,000 in 2005 compared with 1.4 million local residents. Yet the settlers controlled 25% of the territory, 40% of the arable land and the lion's share of the scarce water resources. Cheek by jowl with these foreign intruders, the majority of the local population lived in abject poverty and unimaginable misery. Eighty per cent of them still subsist on less than $2 a day. The living conditions in the strip remain an affront to civilised values, a powerful precipitant to resistance and a fertile breeding ground for political extremism.

In August 2005 a Likud government headed by Ariel Sharon staged a unilateral Israeli pullout from Gaza, withdrawing all 8,000 settlers and destroying the houses and farms they had left behind. Hamas, the Islamic resistance movement, conducted an effective campaign to drive the Israelis out of Gaza. The withdrawal was a humiliation for the Israeli Defence Forces. To the world, Sharon presented the withdrawal from Gaza as a contribution to peace based on a two-state solution. But in the year after, another 12,000 Israelis settled on the West Bank, further reducing the scope for an independent Palestinian state. Land-grabbing and peace-making are simply incompatible. Israel had a choice and it chose land over peace.

The real purpose behind the move was to redraw unilaterally the borders of Greater Israel by incorporating the main settlement blocs on the West Bank to the state of Israel. Withdrawal from Gaza was thus not a prelude to a peace deal with the Palestinian Authority but a prelude to further Zionist expansion on the West Bank. It was a unilateral Israeli move undertaken in what was seen, mistakenly in my view, as an Israeli national interest. Anchored in a fundamental rejection of the Palestinian national identity, the withdrawal from Gaza was part of a long-term effort to deny the Palestinian people any independent political existence on their land.

Israel's settlers were withdrawn but Israeli soldiers continued to control all access to the Gaza Strip by land, sea and air. Gaza was converted overnight into an open-air prison. From this point on, the Israeli air force enjoyed unrestricted freedom to drop bombs, to make sonic booms by flying low and breaking the sound barrier, and to terrorise the hapless inhabitants of this prison.

Israel likes to portray itself as an island of democracy in a sea of authoritarianism. Yet Israel has never in its entire history done anything to promote democracy on the Arab side and has done a great deal to undermine it. Israel has a long history of secret collaboration with reactionary Arab regimes to suppress Palestinian nationalism. Despite all the handicaps, the Palestinian people succeeded in building the only genuine democracy in the Arab world with the possible exception of Lebanon. In January 2006, free and fair elections for the Legislative Council of the Palestinian Authority brought to power a Hamas-led government. Israel, however, refused to recognise the democratically elected government, claiming that Hamas is purely and simply a terrorist organisation.

America and the EU shamelessly joined Israel in ostracising and demonising the Hamas government and in trying to bring it down by withholding tax revenues and foreign aid. A surreal situation thus developed with a significant part of the international community imposing economic sanctions not against the occupier but against the occupied, not against the oppressor but against the oppressed.

As so often in the tragic history of Palestine, the victims were blamed for their own misfortunes. Israel's propaganda machine persistently purveyed the notion that the Palestinians are terrorists, that they reject coexistence with the Jewish state, that their nationalism is little more than antisemitism, that Hamas is just a bunch of religious fanatics and that Islam is incompatible with democracy. But the simple truth is that the Palestinian people are a normal people with normal aspirations. They are no better but they are no worse than any other national group. What they aspire to, above all, is a piece of land to call their own on which to live in freedom and dignity.

Like other radical movements, Hamas began to moderate its political programme following its rise to power. From the ideological rejectionism of its charter, it began to move towards pragmatic accommodation of a two-state solution. In March 2007, Hamas and Fatah formed a national unity government that was ready to negotiate a long-term ceasefire with Israel. Israel, however, refused to negotiate with a government that included Hamas.

It continued to play the old game of divide and rule between rival Palestinian factions. In the late 1980s, Israel had supported the nascent Hamas in order to weaken Fatah, the secular nationalist movement led by Yasser Arafat. Now Israel began to encourage the corrupt and pliant Fatah leaders to overthrow their religious political rivals and recapture power. Aggressive American neoconservatives participated in the sinister plot to instigate a Palestinian civil war. Their meddling was a major factor in the collapse of the national unity government and in driving Hamas to seize power in Gaza in June 2007 to pre-empt a Fatah coup.

The war unleashed by Israel on Gaza on 27 December was the culmination of a series of clashes and confrontations with the Hamas government. In a broader sense, however, it is a war between Israel and the Palestinian people, because the people had elected the party to power. The declared aim of the war is to weaken Hamas and to intensify the pressure until its leaders agree to a new ceasefire on Israel's terms. The undeclared aim is to ensure that the Palestinians in Gaza are seen by the world simply as a humanitarian problem and thus to derail their struggle for independence and statehood.

The timing of the war was determined by political expediency. A general election is scheduled for 10 February and, in the lead-up to the election, all the main contenders are looking for an opportunity to prove their toughness. The army top brass had been champing at the bit to deliver a crushing blow to Hamas in order to remove the stain left on their reputation by the failure of the war against Hezbollah in Lebanon in July 2006. Israel's cynical leaders could also count on apathy and impotence of the pro-western Arab regimes and on blind support from President Bush in the twilight of his term in the White House. Bush readily obliged by putting all the blame for the crisis on Hamas, vetoing proposals at the UN Security Council for an immediate ceasefire and issuing Israel with a free pass to mount a ground invasion of Gaza.

As always, mighty Israel claims to be the victim of Palestinian aggression but the sheer asymmetry of power between the two sides leaves little room for doubt as to who is the real victim. This is indeed a conflict between David and Goliath but the Biblical image has been inverted - a small and defenceless Palestinian David faces a heavily armed, merciless and overbearing Israeli Goliath. The resort to brute military force is accompanied, as always, by the shrill rhetoric of victimhood and a farrago of self-pity overlaid with self-righteousness. In Hebrew this is known as the syndrome of bokhim ve-yorim, "crying and shooting".

To be sure, Hamas is not an entirely innocent party in this conflict. Denied the fruit of its electoral victory and confronted with an unscrupulous adversary, it has resorted to the weapon of the weak - terror. Militants from Hamas and Islamic Jihad kept launching Qassam rocket attacks against Israeli settlements near the border with Gaza until Egypt brokered a six-month ceasefire last June. The damage caused by these primitive rockets is minimal but the psychological impact is immense, prompting the public to demand protection from its government. Under the circumstances, Israel had the right to act in self-defence but its response to the pinpricks of rocket attacks was totally disproportionate. The figures speak for themselves. In the three years after the withdrawal from Gaza, 11 Israelis were killed by rocket fire. On the other hand, in 2005-7 alone, the IDF killed 1,290 Palestinians in Gaza, including 222 children.

Whatever the numbers, killing civilians is wrong. This rule applies to Israel as much as it does to Hamas, but Israel's entire record is one of unbridled and unremitting brutality towards the inhabitants of Gaza. Israel also maintained the blockade of Gaza after the ceasefire came into force which, in the view of the Hamas leaders, amounted to a violation of the agreement. During the ceasefire, Israel prevented any exports from leaving the strip in clear violation of a 2005 accord, leading to a sharp drop in employment opportunities. Officially, 49.1% of the population is unemployed. At the same time, Israel restricted drastically the number of trucks carrying food, fuel, cooking-gas canisters, spare parts for water and sanitation plants, and medical supplies to Gaza. It is difficult to see how starving and freezing the civilians of Gaza could protect the people on the Israeli side of the border. But even if it did, it would still be immoral, a form of collective punishment that is strictly forbidden by international humanitarian law.

The brutality of Israel's soldiers is fully matched by the mendacity of its spokesmen. Eight months before launching the current war on Gaza, Israel established a National Information Directorate. The core messages of this directorate to the media are that Hamas broke the ceasefire agreements; that Israel's objective is the defence of its population; and that Israel's forces are taking the utmost care not to hurt innocent civilians. Israel's spin doctors have been remarkably successful in getting this message across. But, in essence, their propaganda is a pack of lies.

A wide gap separates the reality of Israel's actions from the rhetoric of its spokesmen. It was not Hamas but the IDF that broke the ceasefire. It di d so by a raid into Gaza on 4 November that killed six Hamas men. Israel's objective is not just the defence of its population but the eventual overthrow of the Hamas government in Gaza by turning the people against their rulers. And far from taking care to spare civilians, Israel is guilty of indiscriminate bombing and of a three-year-old blockade that has brought the inhabitants of Gaza, now 1.5 million, to the brink of a humanitarian catastrophe.

The Biblical injunction of an eye for an eye is savage enough. But Israel's insane offensive against Gaza seems to follow the logic of an eye for an eyelash. After eight days of bombing, with a death toll of more than 400 Palestinians and four Israelis, the gung-ho cabinet ordered a land invasion of Gaza the consequences of which are incalculable.

No amount of military escalation can buy Israel immunity from rocket attacks from the military wing of Hamas. Despite all the death and destruction that Israel has inflicted on them, they kept up their resistance and they kept firing their rockets. This is a movement that glorifies victimhood and martyrdom. There is simply no military solution to the conflict between the two communities. The problem with Israel's concept of security is that it denies even the most elementary security to the other community. The only way for Israel to achieve security is not through shooting but through talks with Hamas, which has repeatedly declared its readiness to negotiate a long-term ceasefire with the Jewish state within its pre-1967 borders for 20, 30, or even 50 years. Israel has rejected this offer for the same reason it spurned the Arab League peace plan of 2002, which is still on the table: it involves concessions and compromises.

..............................


----------



## Bratva

Archdemon said:


>




MashAllah


----------



## Archdemon

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Whatch yor mouth I know the truth hurts
> 
> 
> Terrorists who stealing other people land like your Hagana and Aragon who blow up a hotel



*F U C K-О F F! *

And those are fingers that im using.


----------



## $@rJen

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Whatch yor mouth I know the truth hurts
> 
> 
> Terrorists who stealing other people land like your Hagana and Aragon who blow up a hotel



Ohhh You want to go back to 1948????? Kid go learn the History first.... The guy in your Avatar itself a big terror Head


----------



## 500

Hazzy997 said:


> Okay, you're European either way. Of course I've already mentioned to the viewers as to why you're categorically denying your European identity because you believe Jews are their own race. So for the US, Jews are a separate entity and aren't Americans right?


As I said before here, I have a mixed background. I am very proud of my Jewish European half and never denied that. Whats ur problem, migrant?



Hazzy997 said:


> Avi Shlaim: How Israel brought Gaza to the brink of humanitarian catastrophe | World news | The Guardian


When Israel entered Gaza in 1967 it had average life expectancy of 45 years, not a single university or college, when Israel left Gaza in 2005 it had average life expectancy of 72 years and 7 universities and colleges.



Archdemon said:


>


Nice... Merkava Mk4


----------



## Informant

mafiya said:


> MashAllah



Hot Diggity DAMN!


----------



## haman10

israeli super duper merkava 






it wrestles with itself

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## halupridol

are jewish people also very _religious_ like muslims???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

> As I said before here, I have a mixed background. I am very proud of my Jewish European half and never denied that. Whats ur problem, migrant?



So you are European, what's the other half? South American? LOL! I think I know from some older place. 



> When Israel entered Gaza in 1967 it had average life expectancy of 45 years, not a single university or college, when Israel left Gaza in 2005 it had average life expectancy of 72 years and 7 universities and colleges.



What was this meant as and what relation does it have to the article? Your comments literally make no sense, the article is lays out Israeli expansionist policy. Are you trying to justify that because of live expectancy rate which you don't provide a source for and probably was recorded back in 48 in which all life expectancy was usually shorter. What a horrible argument if that's what you're trying to get at it. Of course I know you're using your handy dandy hasbara playbook and so do the viewers here realize your diversions and silly attempts at justification.



halupridol said:


> are jewish people also very _religious_ like muslims???



No they aren't, they do have a smaller portion which are very observant but most Jews around the world and in Israel are secular but some consider themselves conservative Jews not in a manner of being very observant to God though. Their religion to them is to spout all day long how God favors them as a people and granted them the land of Israel. So you would think God really loves these people because they are observant, but they tell us otherwise. Many Jews don't believe in God too and omit previous religious scripture so it suits them. 

However, even in their scripture it is known they broke the covenant with the Abrahmic Lord and Jesus also told them this land will go to non-Jews in which God will raise a new generation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Hazzy997 said:


> So you are European, what's the other half? South American? LOL! I think I know from some older place.


Central Asia.



> What was this meant as and what relation does it have to the article? Your comments literally make no sense, the article is lays out Israeli expansionist policy. Are you trying to justify that because of live expectancy rate which you don't provide a source for and probably was recorded back in 48 in which all life expectancy was usually shorter.


When Israel entered Gaza it was a poor colony of Egypt. They were third class Egyptians. During the Israeli rule Gazans lived way better than Egyptians.

You can find statistics here:

http://www.palestineremembered.com/Acre/Palestine-Remembered/Story559.html

Its anti Israeli Palestinian site. You can see that from 1950 to 1970 when they were under Arab control female expectancy of Palestinians in West Bank and Gaza increased by *1 year* only.

But during next 20 years, under the Israeli control it increased by *21 years*.


----------



## Falcon29

> Central Asia.



Thanks for being honest 500, so that tells you are an migrant and I am originally Palestinian. Not European or Asian or part anything....



> But during next 20 years, under the Israeli control it increased by *21 years*.



Sorry, that's no cutting it, had I used that site to cite information you and your comrades would heckle me over it and accuse me of spreading unreliable information. So you use it only when it suits you. This however is a random point you're trying to make which has nothing to do with that articles theme of Israeli expansionism after 1967.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Hazzy997 said:


> Thanks for being honest 500, so that tells you are an migrant and I am originally Palestinian. Not European or Asian or part anything....


You are a migrant and I live in my country.



> Sorry, that's no cutting it, had I used that site to cite information you and your comrades would heckle me over it and accuse me of spreading unreliable information. So you use it only when it suits you. This however is a random point you're trying to make which has nothing to do with that articles theme of Israeli expansionism after 1967.


I bring u proofs from Palestinian site and u still not happy. Its statistics. Here the Israeli source if u prefer:

_Under Israeli rule, the Palestinians also made vast progress in social welfare. Perhaps most significantly, mortality rates in the West Bank and Gaza fell by more than two-thirds between 1970 and 1990, while life expectancy rose from 48 years in 1967 to 72 in 2000 (compared with an average of 68 years for all the countries of the Middle East and North Africa). Israeli medical programs reduced the infant-mortality rate of 60 per 1,000 live births in 1968 to 15 per 1,000 in 2000 (in Iraq the rate is 64, in Egypt 40, in Jordan 23, in Syria 22). And under a systematic program of inoculation, childhood diseases like polio, whooping cough, tetanus, and measles were eradicated. 


No less remarkable were advances in the Palestinians' standard of living. By 1986, 92.8 percent of the population in the West Bank and Gaza had electricity around the clock, as compared to 20.5 percent in 1967; 85 percent had running water in dwellings, as compared to 16 percent in 1967; 83.5 percent had electric or gas ranges for cooking, as compared to 4 percent in 1967; and so on for refrigerators, televisions, and cars. 


Finally, and perhaps most strikingly, during the two decades preceding the intifada of the late 1980's, the number of schoolchildren in the territories grew by 102 percent, and the number of classes by 99 percent, though the population itself had grown by only 28 percent. Even more dramatic was the progress in higher education. At the time of the Israeli occupation of Gaza and the West Bank, not a single university existed in these territories. By the early 1990's, there were seven such institutions, boasting some 16,500 students. Illiteracy rates dropped to 14 percent of adults over age 15, compared with 69 percent in Morocco, 61 percent in Egypt, 45 percent in Tunisia, and 44 percent in Syria. _

What Occupation?


----------



## Falcon29

> You are a migrant and I live in my country.



Fascinating logic, I'm an migrant to a country I was born in. Yet you who immigrated from Europe to Palestine are an original inhabitant of Palestine.



> I bring u proofs from Palestinian site and u still not happy. Its statistics. Here the Israeli source if u prefer:



Proofs of what? Are you tryig to dispute specific details of the articles? If so, cite those specifics to us and give your rebuttals. So far you haven't done anything like that, alll you've done is spam statistics from a Jewish Zionist blog which is not reliable. 

If you're trying to make a clear point go ahead and dispute what you want. Don't randomly divert unto a random topic of discussion thinking you're going to bury the articles in the ground because I will repost it again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Hazzy997 said:


> Fascinating logic, I'm an migrant to a country I was born in. Yet you who immigrated from Europe to Palestine are an original inhabitant of Palestine.


I was born as well. But you live not in ur country as ur flags show and I love in my country.



> Proofs of what?


That life standards of Palestinians boosted under the Israeli rule. Life expectancy is one of the best parameters to indicate development and quality of life.


----------



## Falcon29

> I was born as well. But you live not in ur country as ur flags show and I love in my country.



I live in the country I was born in, ethnically I'm Palestinian and ethnically you're /European, Asian. This is what matters.



> That life standards of Palestinians boosted under the Israeli rule. Life expectancy is one of the best parameters to indicate development and quality of life.



You've yet to provide credible sources to prove so and also to prove the link between life expectancy and Israeli occupation. Don't confuse that with world development during that period of time.

Anyways, you quoted my article, and your statement had nothing to do with it. So it's clear you cannot dispute the content of the article and spam a random claim even if it is true, so what? What are you trying to say about it anyways?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Hazzy997 said:


> I live in the country I was born in, ethnically I'm Palestinian and ethnically you're /European, Asian. This is what matters.


You are and Arab who lives in America (Native American land occupied by Europeans) and I am a Jewish who lives in Judea. 



> You've yet to provide credible sources to prove so and also to prove the link between life expectancy and Israeli occupation. Don't confuse that with world development during that period of time.


I are free to think that martians are reason for development. But fact remains: during the Israeli rule of Gaza life standards drastically increased, much more than during the Arab rule of Gaza. 

have a nice day, migrant,


----------



## Falcon29

> You are and Arab who lives in America (Native American land occupied by Europeans) and I am a Jewish who lives in Judea.



Im a Caanite, Palestinians are of mixed ancestry we aren't all Arabs that are from Saudi Arabian Arabic tribes. There's no such thing as Judea, you're an European who's family immigrated to Palestine and now Israel occupied Palestine.



> I are free to think that martians are reason for development. But fact remains: during the Israeli rule of Gaza life standards drastically increased, much more than during the Arab rule of Gaza.



You didn't provide any reliable evidence to and like I said that doesn't mean anything, nobody just makes a random claim unrelated to the article unless you're trying to dispute/justify something and you won't tell us what that something is because naturally it's not possible to justify your arguments. So you absolutely disputed nothing in the article and resort to a pointless diversion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Former Israeli soldiers break the silence on military violations | World news | theguardian.com

Transgressions by the Israeli army in the occupied Palestinian territorieswill be disclosed by a group of former soldiers in an internet campaign aimed at raising public awareness of military violations.

Video testimonies by around two dozen ex-soldiers - some of whom are identifying themselves for the first time - will be posted on YouTube. The campaign by Breaking the Silence, an organisation of former soldiers committed to speaking out on military practices, launches with English subtitles on Monday.

Some of the former soldiers describe the "neighbour procedure", a term for the use of Palestinian civilians, often children, as human shields to protect soldiers from suspected booby traps or attacks by militants. The procedure was ruled illegal by Israel's high court in 2005.

Others speak of routine harassment of civilians at checkpoints, arbitrary intimidation and collective punishment.






Idan Barir, who served in the artillery corps, describes in his testimony how an officer forced Palestinian civilians to crawl in a "race" towards a checkpoint near Jenin in the West Bank during the 2000 olive harvest. Only the first three out of "teams" of eight were allowed to pass.

Another, Itamar Schwarz, says Palestinian homes were routinely ransacked in search operations. He describes the day of the World Cup final in 2002, when soldiers confined a Palestinian woman and child in the kitchen of their home for two hours while the unit watched the game in the middle of an operation.

Arnon Degani, who served in the Golani brigade, describes the distress of a young woman who tearfully pleaded to be allowed to pass through a Jenin checkpoint in order to sit an important exam. He gradually came to understand, he says, that the Israeli army's intention was "to enforce tyranny on people who you know are regular civilians" and to "make it clear who's in control here".

"Part of the silence of Israeli society is to believe these are isolated and exceptional incidents. But these are the most routine, day-to-day, banal stories," said Yehuda Shaul, of Breaking the Silence.

Identification of the ex-soldiers willing to speak out was important, he said, "so that Israelis understand that there are people behind these stories, that in a sense we're all involved".

The former soldiers were aware of the potential legal and social consequences of going public, Shaul added. "They understand that they risk being prosecuted for what they're saying. But they're doing it because it needs to be done."

Since Breaking the Silence was launched in 2004, it has met with a hostile response from Israel's political and military establishment, partly targeting the anonymity of some witnesses. There have been attempts to discredit supporters and block funding, and its leaders have been subject to interrogation. Censure increased after it published testimony by soldiers who took part in the war on Gaza in 2008-09.

Schwarz, 29, who served in the Nahal infantry brigade between 2000 and 2003, told the Guardian that he had gone public with his testimony "because to me it's important that Israeli society is exposed to the moral price and moral experience that an Israeli soldier goes through in armed service".

The events he describes are "things that are really little, but they tell you the big picture of the occupation".

He said his army experience was "like a scar, I carry it with me. We have to talk about it, to put it out to the world. Only then can a society deal with the moral price."

........................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Hazzy997 said:


> Im a Caanite


Canaanite from Gaza? LOL. Learn history kid.



> You didn't provide any reliable evidence to


I provided evidence from Palestinian site. Get lost kid.


----------



## Falcon29

> Canaanite from Gaza? LOL. Learn history kid.



History goes back thousands of years. 



> I provided evidence from Palestinian site. *Get lost kid.*



Obviously one can notice how frustrated you're getting, I make your day to day job difficult for you. Of course I don't need to repeat myself again because the viewers can read the talkbacks and see the game you're playing. And you have no business telling me what to do or where to post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Israel: White Phosphorus Use Evidence of War Crimes | Human Rights Watch

(Jerusalem) - Israel's repeated firing of white phosphorus shells over densely populated areas of Gaza during its recent military campaign was indiscriminate and is evidence of war crimes, Human Rights Watch said in a report released today.

The 71-page report, "Rain of Fire: Israel's Unlawful Use of White Phosphorus in Gaza," provides witness accounts of the devastating effects that white phosphorus munitions had on civilians and civilian property in Gaza. Human Rights Watch researchers in Gaza immediately after hostilities ended found spent shells, canister liners, and dozens of burnt felt wedges containing white phosphorus on city streets, apartment roofs, residential courtyards, and at a United Nations school. The report also presents ballistics evidence, photographs, and satellite imagery, as well as documents from the Israeli military and government.

Militaries use white phosphorus primarily to obscure their operations on the ground by creating thick smoke. It can also be used as an incendiary weapon.

"In Gaza, the Israeli military didn't just use white phosphorus in open areas as a screen for its troops," said Fred Abrahams, senior emergencies researcher at Human Rights Watch and co-author of the report. "It fired white phosphorus repeatedly over densely populated areas, even when its troops weren't in the area and safer smoke shells were available. As a result, civilians needlessly suffered and died."

The report documents a pattern or policy of white phosphorus use that Human Rights Watch says must have required the approval of senior military officers.

"For the needless civilian deaths caused by white phosphorus, senior commanders should be held to account," Abrahams said.

On February 1, Human Rights Watch submitted detailed questions to the Israel Defense Forces (IDF) about its white phosphorus use in Gaza. The IDF did not provide responses, citing an internal inquiry being conducted by the Southern Command.

In the recent Gaza operations, Israeli forces frequently air-burst white phosphorus in 155mm artillery shells in and near populated areas. Each air-burst shell spreads 116 burning white phosphorus wedges in a radius extending up to 125 meters from the blast point. White phosphorus ignites and burns on contact with oxygen, and continues burning at up to 1500 degrees Fahrenheit (816 degrees Celsius) until nothing is left or the oxygen supply is cut. When white phosphorus comes into contact with skin it creates intense and persistent burns.

When used properly in open areas, white phosphorus munitions are not illegal, but the Human Rights Watch report concludes that the IDF repeatedly exploded it unlawfully over populated neighborhoods, killing and wounding civilians and damaging civilian structures, including a school, a market, a humanitarian aid warehouse, and a hospital.

Israel at first denied it was using white phosphorus in Gaza but, facing mounting evidence to the contrary, said that it was using all weapons in compliance with international law. Later it announced an internal investigation into possible improper white phosphorus use.

"Past IDF investigations into allegations of wrongdoing suggest that this inquiry will be neither thorough nor impartial," Abrahams said. "That's why an international investigation is required into serious laws of war violations by all parties."

The IDF knew that white phosphorus poses life-threatening dangers to civilians, Human Rights Watch said. A medical report prepared during the recent hostilities by the Israeli ministry of health said that white phosphorus "can cause serious injury and death when it comes into contact with the skin, is inhaled or is swallowed." Burns on less than 10 percent of the body can be fatal because of damage to the liver, kidneys, and heart, the ministry report says. Infection is common and the body's absorption of the chemical can cause serious damage to internal organs, as well as death.

If the IDF intended to use white phosphorus as a smokescreen for its forces, it had a readily available non-lethal alternative to white phosphorus - smoke shells produced by an Israeli company, Human Rights Watch concluded.

All of the white phosphorus shells that Human Rights Watch found were manufactured in the United States in 1989 by Thiokol Aerospace, which was running the Louisiana Army Ammunition Plant at the time. On January 4, Reuters photographed IDF artillery units handling projectiles whose markings indicate that they were produced in the United States at the Pine Bluff Arsenal in September 1991.

To explain the high number of civilian casualties in Gaza, Israeli officials have repeatedly blamed Hamas for using civilians as "human shields" and for fighting from civilian sites. In the cases documented in the report, Human Rights Watch found no evidence of Hamas using human shields in the vicinity at the time of the attacks. In some areas Palestinian fighters appear to have been present, but this does not justify the indiscriminate use of white phosphorus in a populated area.

...............................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Hazzy997 said:


> History goes back thousands of years.


In ancient times Gaza was a Philistine town (*pagan Greeks*) for over half millenia. They many rulers changed when Gaza was destroyed by Mongols and later repopulated by *Egyptian migrants*. So u cant be any "Canaanite". Not talking that there was never nation called Canaanites at all.



> Obviously one can notice how frustrated you're getting, I make your day to day job difficult for you. Of course I don't need to repeat myself again because the viewers can read the talkbacks and see the game you're playing. And you have no business telling me what to do or where to post.


I provided u *figures* both from Palestinian and Israeli sources. You can only bla bla. U are unable to comprehend it, because u are a kid. Now get lost.



Hazzy997 said:


> Israel: White Phosphorus Use Evidence of War Crimes | Human Rights Watch


This crap was answered many times. Israel used standard NATO smoke WP rounds M825A1. There is no any law which forbids using such rounds. These rounds actually saved hundreds of Palestinian lives.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

> In ancient times Gaza was a Philistine town (*pagan Greeks*) for over half millenia. They many rulers changed when Gaza was destroyed by Mongols and later repopulated by *Egyptian migrants*. So u cant be any "Canaanite". Not talking that there was never nation called Canaanites at all.



I'm a refugee and not originally from Gaza, like the vast majority of the people there.



> I provided u *figures* both from Palestinian and Israeli sources. You can only bla bla. U are unable to comprehend it, because u are a kid. Now get lost.



No, you provided figure from a activist site which you and Israelis deem unreliable had I used it you would heckle me over it. So you used it only when it suits you, that's called a double standard, you're a hypocrite. Your other source was a Zionist blog, there's no actual source provided, it's just a copy paste. And it also has nothing to do with the articles



> This crap was answered many times. Israel used standard NATO smoke WP rounds M825A1. There is no any law which forbids using such rounds. These rounds actually saved hundreds of Palestinian lives.



You sure have tried repeating your lies many times and I've debated you over it and defeated you several times now. Furthermore, the report has IDF acknowledgment, so even your army doesn't deny using WP in civilian populated areas. That's why they sought to score diplomatic points in 2012. End of discussion, don't further make a fool out of yourself.

If you didn't read this portion, here it is for the viewers:


> When used properly in open areas, white phosphorus munitions are not illegal, but the Human Rights Watch report concludes that the IDF repeatedly exploded it unlawfully over populated neighborhoods, killing and wounding civilians and damaging civilian structures, including a school, a market, a humanitarian aid warehouse, and a hospital.
> 
> Israel at first denied it was using white phosphorus in Gaza but, facing mounting evidence to the contrary, said that it was using all weapons in compliance with international law. Later it announced an internal investigation into possible improper white phosphorus use.
> 
> "Past IDF investigations into allegations of wrongdoing suggest that this inquiry will be neither thorough nor impartial," Abrahams said. "That's why an international investigation is required into serious laws of war violations by all parties."



..........


----------



## Natan

halupridol said:


> are jewish people also very _religious_ like muslims???


Some are very religious, some are moderate, some are atheists.


----------



## Falcon29

Natan said:


> Some are very religious, some are moderate, some are atheists.



Isn't that odd though? They claim to be subjected to higher standards by the Abrahamic Lord and this is what it means to be chosen by God yet they are largely secular. 

It isn't divided into 3 groups all equal in quantity, most are secular and a few photos in Tel Aviv can put a stain on the 600 plus commandments that Jews are apparently commanded to follow. 

I'm fine if they choose to live that way, just one thing, don't tell us your claim to the land had to do with God or that God protects Israel or that God holds Jews to higher standards and expects more out of them. Because clearly most of the people in Israel don't reflect off the commandments.


----------



## 500

Hazzy997 said:


> I'm a refugee and not originally from Gaza, like the vast majority of the people there.


Refugees in Gaza came from nearby villages which were settled by Egyptian migrants in 10th century.



> No, you provided figure from a activist site which you and Israelis deem unreliable had I used it you would heckle me over it. So you used it only when it suits you, that's called a double standard, you're a hypocrite. Your other source was a Zionist blog, there's no actual source provided, it's just a copy paste. And it also has nothing to do with the articles


Funny that u reject statistics from big Palestinian site written by well known pro-palestinian historian professor Justin McCarthy. You also reject statistics by well know professor of Middle East studies Efraim Karsh from large Jewish site.

* I show how *both serious Palestinian and serious Israeli sources provide very similar numbers.*
* You *cant provide anything*.

Then you claim you won, like a retarded kid.



> You sure have tried repeating your lies many times and I've debated you over it and defeated you several times now. Furthermore, the report has IDF acknowledgment, so even your army doesn't deny using WP in civilian populated areas. That's why they sought to score diplomatic points in 2012. End of discussion, don't further make a fool out of yourself.


There is no any law which forbids using WP in populated areas. *Each time u repeat that false claim.* Thats another example of ur kid behavior.


----------



## Falcon29

> Refugees in Gaza came from nearby villages which were settled by Egyptian migrants in 10th century.



That's nonsense I know people who are from Hebron originally and that's not near Gaza. What do you have to support such a claim? Wikipedia? LOL



> Funny that u reject statistics from big Palestinian site written by well known pro-palestinian historian professor Justin McCarthy. You also reject statistics by well know professor of Middle East studies Efraim Karsh from large Jewish site.



I didn't reject anything that has nothing to do with any article I posted. I pointed out the irony that you would source a site you would condemn others for using. And I asked for original data, which they get from original sources. So go find original sources rather than weak blogs, either way there is no argument over a statement you randomly made which didn't dispute anything in the first article. Maybe it's your ADHD that caused you to spout something randomly without trying to make a point. 



> There is no any law which forbids using WP in *populated* areas.



Yes there is, it's been in the Geneva conventions for a while now, which prohibits use of it against civilians. I've supported this answer before too and you come back and deliberately repeat the same lie again.


----------



## 500

Hazzy997 said:


> That's nonsense I know people who are from Hebron originally and that's not near Gaza. What do you have to support such a claim? Wikipedia? LOL


Hebron was not captured in 1948, so how could refugees from Hebron appear in Gaza ?



> I didn't reject anything that has nothing to do with any article I posted. I pointed out the irony that you would source a site you would condemn others for using. And I asked for original data, which they get from original sources. So go find original sources rather than weak blogs, either way there is no argument over a statement you randomly made which didn't dispute anything in the first article. Maybe it's your ADHD that caused you to spout something randomly without trying to make a point.


I brought two respectful professors: one pro Palestinian and one Israeli. Both providing similar figures. You are a kid who cant provide anything, but still in denial.



> Yes there is, it's been in the Geneva conventions for a while now, which prohibits use of it against civilians. I've supported this answer before too and you come back and deliberately repeat the same lie again.


Its you who is lying. You already claimed that WP is illegal under Protocol 3.

I provided you the text of Protocol 3:

http://www.unog.ch/80256EDD006B8954/(httpAssets)/B409BC0DCFA0171CC12571DE005BC1DD/$file/PROTOCOL III.pdf

*There is NOTHING on WP there. *

More over, Protocol 3 explicily says that:

_(b) Incendiary weapons do *not* include:

(i) Munitions which may have incidental incendiary 
effects, such as illuminants, tracers, smoke or signalling systems; _

M825 round is a smoke round, it can cause incidental incendiary effect like almost any other smoke round. I hope you are lying the last time.


----------



## 500

Haters gonna hate...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Falcon29

> Hebron was not captured in 1948, so how could refugees from Hebron appear in Gaza ?



Look before and ahead it's not rocket science.



> I brought two respectful professors: one pro Palestinian and one Israeli. Both providing similar figures. You are a kid who cant provide anything, but still in denial.



I'm not in denial over anything, I stand my the statement I made right before this which you deliberately ignore because you have no point to make. What matters is that the audience reads. Not that you lie over and over again.



> M825 round is a smoke round, it can cause incidental incendiary effect like almost any other smoke round. I hope you are lying the last time.



Again, you rather take the path of deception, in our religion we don't mimic Satan. In densely populated areas use of any rounds that contain WP are illegal. End if discussion, don't try twisting my words around or putting out another deliberate lie. This is why your army was embarrassed after photos surfaced of their WP use they launched an investigation which wasn't independent. It was an IDF investigation.

This was what was used unrelated to 'smoke rounds':



> In the recent Gaza operations, Israeli forces frequently air-burst white phosphorus in *155mm artillery shells *in and near populated areas. Each air-burst shell spreads 116 burning white phosphorus wedges in a radius extending up to 125 meters from the blast point. White phosphorus ignites and burns on contact with oxygen, and continues burning at up to 1500 degrees Fahrenheit (816 degrees Celsius) until nothing is left or the oxygen supply is cut. When white phosphorus comes into contact with skin it creates intense and persistent burns.
> 
> When used properly in open areas, white phosphorus munitions are not illegal, but the Human Rights Watch report concludes that the IDF repeatedly exploded it unlawfully over populated neighborhoods, killing and wounding civilians and damaging civilian structures, including a school, a market, a humanitarian aid warehouse, and a hospital.


----------



## Falcon29

http://www.haaretz.com/print-edition/news/over-100-palestinian-minors-reported-abuse-in-idf-police-custody-in-2009-1.292679

Most Palestinian children arrested by the Israel Defense Forces and police are intimidated, abused and maltreated in custody, according to the sworn testimonies of minors who were arrested last year. This happens both before and during interrogation, and several minors have been sexually assaulted.

The Palestinian branch of the non-governmental organization Defense for Children International has asked the United Nations to probe complaints of sexual assaults.

The organization has collected 100 detailed depositions from minors aged 12 to 17 who were arrested last year, immediately after their release. Most of the findings were not a surprise to DCI activists, apart from verbal or physical attacks of a sexual nature committed by soldiers.

Sixty-nine minors complained of being beaten by soldiers (slaps, kicks, sometimes blows with a rifle stock or club ). Nearly all - 97 percent, including children aged 12 to 15 - were held for hours with their hands cuffed, and 92 percent were blindfolded for long periods of time. Twenty-six percent said they were forced to remain in painful positions.

For example, one child said he was bound, blindfolded and placed on the floor of a jeep or vehicle on its way to the prison facility. About half the children said the soldiers who arrested them cursed and threatened them before the interrogation, to make them confess the charges. Or the children were urged to confess with false promises of immediate release.

The children were frequently told that the soldier who beat them was also the interrogator to whom they must confess. Most of them said they were held for many hours before receiving anything to drink or eat.

The DCI says the numerous sworn testimonies attest to a fixed, repeated pattern. It says these practices violate international law and the children's rights.

In addition, causing pain and intimidation to extract a confession from a minor or make him incriminate others is defined as torture.

The relatively surprising findings in the depositions were the complaints of sexual abuse - verbal or physical. Minors usually have difficulty talking about this aspect of their arrest, and the issue came up only during the longer conversations DCI lawyers had with the children.

Four minors reported being sexually assaulted, and 12 said they were threatened with sexual assault. The threat was accompanied by physical violence. Last week, the DCI's Palestinian branch sent the UN official who monitors torture 14 complaints by Palestinian prisoners aged 13 to 16 of sexual assault during detentions from January 2009 to April 2010.

The depositions sent to the UN report direct attacks, including squeezing boys' testicles, pushing a blunt object (a club or rifle stock ) between the chair and a child's buttocks, and repeated threats of "I'll screw you if you don't confess you threw stones."

..........................


----------



## SALMAN F

Archdemon said:


> *F U C K-О F F! *
> 
> And those are fingers that im using.


I said whatch your mouth son or you going to regret it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Hazzy997 said:


> In densely populated areas use of any rounds that contain WP are illegal.


I brought u the Geneva Protocol text, it nowhere says that WP is illegal in populated areas. But you keep repeating this obvious lie on and on because u are a pathological liar.


----------



## Falcon29

500 said:


> I brought u the Geneva Protocol text, it nowhere says that WP is illegal in populated areas. But you keep repeating this obvious lie on and on because u are a pathological liar.



Illegal in densely populated areas, you quoted a portion yourself and now you have to play along after you were blabbering about smoke rounds when Israel used 155mm munition shells. I provided the information.


----------



## 500

Hazzy997 said:


> Illegal in densely populated areas, you quoted a portion yourself and now you have to play along after you were blabbering about smoke rounds when Israel used 155mm munition shells. I provided the information.


You made a claim that Geneva protocols forbid any use of WP in populated areas. However Geneva Protocols *do not even mention WP at all*. Not in populated, not in unpopulated, nowhere. But you keep repeating that lie, since you are a pathological liar and person without honor and self respect.

P.S. "Shells in with 116 WP wedges" that you are whining like little girl about are M825A1 standard NATO smoke shells:

http://www.fas.org/man/dod-101/sys/land/smoke.htm
M825 155mm Projectile

Keep lying and whining, thats only thing u can do.


----------



## SALMAN F

sarjenprabhu said:


> Ohhh You want to go back to 1948????? Kid go learn the History first.... The guy in your Avatar itself a big terror Head


Your country founded by terrorists and thugs thieves and murders yes terrorist menachem begin who blow up the British hotel this is your history are going to change it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

500 said:


> You made a claim that Geneva protocols forbid any use of WP in populated areas. However Geneva Protocols *do not even mention WP at all*. Not in populated, not in unpopulated, nowhere. But you keep repeating that lie, since you are a pathological liar and person without honor and self respect.
> 
> P.S. "Shells in with 116 WP wedges" that you are whining like little girl about are M825A1 standard NATO smoke shells:
> 
> http://www.fas.org/man/dod-101/sys/land/smoke.htm
> M825 155mm Projectile
> 
> Keep lying and whining, thats only thing u can do.



Let's try again childish ranting deceiver:



> In the recent Gaza operations, Israeli forces frequently air-burst white phosphorus in *155mm artillery shells *in and near populated areas. Each air-burst shell spreads 116 burning white phosphorus wedges in a radius extending up to 125 meters from the blast point. White phosphorus ignites and burns on contact with oxygen, and continues burning at up to 1500 degrees Fahrenheit (816 degrees Celsius) until nothing is left or the oxygen supply is cut. When white phosphorus comes into contact with skin it creates intense and persistent burns.
> 
> When used properly in open areas, white phosphorus munitions are not illegal, but the Human Rights Watch report concludes that the IDF repeatedly exploded it unlawfully over populated neighborhoods, killing and wounding civilians and damaging civilian structures, including a school, a market, a humanitarian aid warehouse, and a hospital.



Now, what you're trying to say was they were empty smoke rounds. This is what the IDF initially said, however they were caught red handed and deliberately lied about it. Only liar and criminal here is you and your gangs of terrorists and occupiers.

Your IDF lies have been refuted over and over again.

Here are laws and additional protocols:

Israel’s Illegal Use of White Phosphorus During ‘Operation Cast Lead’ - Foreign Policy Journal | Foreign Policy Journal



> The Israeli human rights organization B’Tselem observed that under international law, “such [incendiary] weapons may only be used against military objects. When the military object is located within a civilian area, the use of phosphorus is absolutely prohibited.” While Israel had not signed the Additional Protocols to the Geneva Conventions, the specific prohibition was nevertheless “based on two customary principles of international law, which are binding on Israel. The first is the prohibition on using weapons that cannot distinguish between combatants and civilians, and the second is the prohibition on using weapons which by their nature cause unnecessary suffering.”[8]
> 
> An ICRC official also confirmed to the _Associated Press_ that Israel was in fact using white phosphorous munitions. His comments made headlines in the U.S. because he had also said, “But it’s not very unusual to use phosphorus to create smoke or illuminate a target. We have no evidence to suggest it’s being used in any other way.” The widely published AP article was misleadingly titled “ICRC: Israel’s use of white phosphorus not illegal”, despite the fact that the official quoted, Peter Herby, hadn’t actually said that. Rather, he had indicated that additional information was required before a judgment could be made as to whether Israel’s use of the weapon was legal or not. The AP report noted in the third to last paragraph that Herby had also “said evidence is still limited because of the difficulties of gaining access to Gaza”, but the distinction was no doubt lost upon many readers, even among those who actually read past the false headline.[9]



Your army lied about it


----------



## SinaG

500 said:


> Central Asia.



Are you Bukharan?


----------



## 500

SinaG said:


> Are you Bukharan?


Yep, half.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## flamer84

500 said:


> Haters gonna hate...



It is clear now.Jews must return to Europe !


----------



## Falcon29

flamer84 said:


> It is clear now.Jews must return to Europe !



Don't let him score brownie points, they are pretty woman all over the world and Norwegian woman alone look a hundred times better than thse pipe headed whores who play no purpose besides a propaganda purpose in the Israeli army which is an occupying aggressor. 

You're giving him what he wants that way, does posting pictures of females have anything to do with military matters? No, so whys he posting them? For the propaganda purpose, he wants to give the terrorist military a good 'normal' image to it.


----------



## flamer84

Hazzy997 said:


> Don't let him score brownie points, they are pretty woman all over the world and Norwegian woman alone look a hundred times better than thse pipe headed whores who play no purpose besides a propaganda purpose in the Israeli army which is an occupying aggressor.
> 
> You're giving him what he wants that way, does posting pictures of females have anything to do with military matters? No, so whys he posting them? For the propaganda purpose, he wants to give the terrorist military a good 'normal' image to it.



Well,they're soldiers man.

And the name calling....


----------



## Falcon29

flamer84 said:


> Well,they're soldiers man.
> 
> And the name calling....



No they aren't, they don't play any role as soldiers, most of these people you see are in the West Bank leading demolitions of people's homes and taking part in a brutal occupation. There's nothing honorable about this military which was formed from former terrorists. 

This whole thread is to score brownie points, it's normal once in awhile to put pictures of female soldiers in military drills, however, this thread he chooses very selective photos of only pretty females for specifically propaganda purposes. 

And you're here aiding it, disregarding their military record over something sickening. If you're that obsessed with woman go find a girlfriend in your country. Don't give credentials to a terrorist military.


----------



## flamer84

Hazzy997 said:


> No they aren't, they don't play any role as soldiers, most of these people you see are in the West Bank leading demolitions of people's homes and taking part in a brutal occupation. There's nothing honorable about this military which was formed from former terrorists.
> 
> This whole thread is to score brownie points, it's normal once in awhile to put pictures of female soldiers in military drills, however, this thread he chooses very selective photos of only pretty females for specifically propaganda purposes.
> 
> And you're here aiding it, disregarding their military record over something sickening. If you're that obsessed with woman go find a girlfriend in your country. Don't give credentials to a terrorist military.



Going by that logic this thread was posted in "Military Photos" section until it got derailed by angry rhetoric.The whole israelo-palestinian issue is debated heavily all over the forum and this thread could have been spared because its sole purpose was the presentation of pictures of the Israeli Defence Force,therefore a legitimate thread on a defence forum.

I will ignore the "find your girlfriend" rant,i have a fiancee thank you,and i can compliment pictures of females on the internet whenever i want.If someone can call me on that it's only the miss'es......if she finds out,which she won't,'cause i'm busy "working" right now for all she knows.


----------



## 500

I was right that haters gonna hate.



Hazzy997 said:


> No they aren't, they don't play any role as soldier


Seems u are unable produce any post without a lie. They all are soldiers.

Since u are a retarded kid, u dont realize than *in any modern army the overwhelming majority of soldiers are not combatants.* Army simply cant function without these noncombatants properly. And women take their positions replacing men, so more men could go to combatant units. Thats how tiny Israel defends itself.


----------



## Falcon29

flamer84 said:


> Going by that logic this thread was posted in "Military Photos" section until it got derailed by angry rhetoric.The whole israelo-palestinian issue is debated heavily all over the forum and this thread could have been spared because its sole purpose was the presentation of pictures of the Israeli Defence Force,therefore a legitimate thread on a defence forum.
> 
> I will ignore the "find your girlfriend" rant,i have a fiancee thank you,and i can compliment pictures of females on the internet whenever i want.If someone can call me on that it's only the miss'es......if she finds out,which she won't,'cause i'm busy "working" right now for all she knows.



This thread has intentions, it's not about posting photos, it's about getting gaining credentials and restoring a better image of their military around the world. This is especially with excessive womanizing...they do this with my threads as well...I'm sorry, there's a serious competition between us Israelis and Palestinians and every minute in this world we fight for support, we defend our actions and justify them....

This is how one survives in this world, there's no breaks in this.



> Thats how tiny Israel defends itself.



These rants of yours are so cute,  

Everything I say including almost every human rights organization is a dirty lie. 

Truth is you can't refute accusations made against the Israeli army and resort to deliberately lying in an obvious manner. Even after I highlight things for you you go back and reiterate your same lies of course without providing evidence to the contrary. 

Give us evidence or statements by human right organizations that Israel did not use WP in populated areas during their offensive on Gaza. You won't find anything, because they all state the opposite. 

You need to accept something you know well, your army lives off lies and deception.


----------



## 500

*flamer84* you see now with what kind of cry babies we are dealing with. 

Since Hazzy prefers men, here they are:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KAL-EL

@500 From what I understand, serving in your army is mandatory for just about all Israelis (please correct me if I'm wrong) How many tours of duty are mandatory?


----------



## sarthak

Hazzy997 said:


> Don't let him score brownie points, they are pretty woman all over the world and Norwegian woman alone look a hundred times better than thse pipe headed whores who play no purpose besides a propaganda purpose in the Israeli army which is an occupying aggressor.
> 
> You're giving him what he wants that way, does posting pictures of females have anything to do with military matters? No, so whys he posting them? For the propaganda purpose, he wants to give the terrorist military a good 'normal' image to it.



Just because they don't wear a black tent over their body doesn't mean they are "Sluts" or "Whores". Learn to have respect for different cultures. I assure you there are hundreds of racist words for women in Burkha and a visit to CNN or Fox News would apprise you of those words. Just because in Palestine you keep the women indoors , don't allow them to work , don't allow them to wear what they like doesn't mean it's the same everywhere. Israel's a free country and women here have million times more rights than what a women in Palestine can ever dream of. You seem like just another islamist male chauvnist. Just because this woman's not wearing a Burkha , not staying in the house and cooking food ,she must be a slut.

The women he posted are several times more professional , beautiful and educated than these "Sluts" from the Hamas Graduating class







That's not even the worst of it.  This one takes the cake

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Those are security forces, there are beautiful woman everywhere, I can't post pictures of all Palestinian Hamas women since they are usually religious and veiled. However, this isn't no contest here. I don't have that approach where I try to attract people to my cause through immoral methods. As i said, in our religion we can't mimic Satan. If you prefer that way than go ahead but I want to shine on the final day.


----------



## Archdemon

Hazzy997 said:


> Don't let him score brownie points, they are pretty woman all over the world and Norwegian woman alone look a hundred times better than thse pipe headed whores who play no purpose besides a propaganda purpose in the Israeli army which is an occupying aggressor.
> 
> You're giving him what he wants that way, does posting pictures of females have anything to do with military matters? No, so whys he posting them? For the propaganda purpose, he wants to give the terrorist military a good 'normal' image to it.



Yup yup yup blah blah blah


----------



## $@rJen

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Your country founded by terrorists and thugs thieves and murders yes terrorist menachem begin who blow up the British hotel this is your history are going to change it



and this words coming out of a terrorist Palestinian and should i care about it... You Cry to UN for a country.. When UN created Israel you terrorists were eager to Burn it to the ground... The Israeli Victory still haunts you people isn't it.


----------



## Informant

sarjenprabhu said:


> and this words coming out of a terrorist Palestinian and should i care about it... You Cry to UN for a country.. When UN created Israel you terrorists were eager to Burn it to the ground... The Israeli Victory still haunts you people isn't it.



Why are you so angry?


----------



## $@rJen

Informant said:


> Why are you so angry?



I'm Cool Man....


----------



## Natan

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> I said whatch your mouth son or you going to regret it


*F U C K-О F F! 
*
Now I want to regret it too.


----------



## Hakan

What's with those helmet covers. I have always been wondering why you guys use them is it because of tradition or something?


----------



## 500

Hazzy997 said:


> Those are security forces, there are beautiful woman everywhere, I can't post pictures of all Palestinian Hamas women since they are usually religious and veiled. However, this isn't no contest here. I don't have that approach where I try to attract people to my cause through immoral methods. As i said, in our religion we can't mimic Satan. If you prefer that way than go ahead but I want to shine on the final day.


I enjoyed thread with Iranian actresses. If I was Hazzy, however, I would say that that thread is a Satanic Iranian conspiracy to destroy Israel. 







































Truth Seeking Missile said:


> What's with those helmet covers. I have always been wondering why you guys use them is it because of tradition or something?


Mitznefet (Israeli military) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Natan

Truth Seeking Missile said:


> What's with those helmet covers. I have always been wondering why you guys use them is it because of tradition or something?


Camouflage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Rights group: Deaths in IDF Bethlehem raid were apparent executions Israel News | Haaretz

The Israeli human rights organization B'Tselem has requested a criminal investigation into the deaths of four wanted Palestinian militants in Bethlehem on March 12, saying that the deaths during the Israel Defense Forces raid appeared to have been an execution.

In a letter to the attorney general and the IDF Military Advocate General, the group says that its own investigation raised serious suspicions that the wanted men had not been killed during an exchange of fire or while trying to escape, as intimated by the IDF.

B'Tselem said that if the men were in fact executed, the IDF is guilty of severely violating a High Court ruling stating that the state is prohibited from intentionally killing Palestinians if less harmful means of maintaining security are available, meaning arrest and due process.

In a letter addressed to the attorney general and to MAG, the organization demanded that the investigation into the incident focus on the culpability of the IDF commanders who orchestrated the Bethlehem arrest raid, including the Chief of Staff.

B'Tselem also maintained that their probe revealed that not only were the four victims needlessly executed, the troops also continued to shoot to ensure that they were dead. The rights group's letter stated that once three of the men who were sitting in a parked vehicle had been shot to death, an IDF man approached the car and shot each of them again at close range. This man also shot the driver, who was lying wounded and unarmed outside the car.........

..............


----------



## Falcon29

Israel guilty of 'bleak' and 'severe' human rights abuses, local NGO asserts | The Times of Israel

The report also harshly criticizes the Israeli military regime in the West Bank. In 2012, the *IDF *regularly “issued and executed demolition orders for homes and humanitarian structures like cisterns” throughout Area C, which is area where all Israeli settlements are located and some 150,000 Palestinians live.

It decries “a creeping de facto annexation of Area C: through discriminatory legislation, the application of different laws to Israelis and Palestinians and the government-commissioned Levy report, which argued that Israeli settlements are legal under international law.” The current government has expressed its support for the controversial report but has so far not adopted it.


...................


----------



## 500

Hazzy997 said:


> deaths of four wanted Palestinian militants


----------



## Falcon29

500 said:


>



I haz a sad too.


----------



## Falcon29

Egyptian army destroying $3 billion Bar Zev line on Israeli border in 1973 war. 

@Frogman

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Frogman

Hazzy997 said:


> Egyptian army destroying $3 billion Bar Zev line on Israeli border in 1973 war.
> 
> @Frogman



Hazzy, calm down man, you're going on a rampage for no reason. Let the Israelis and Zionists on this forum have their fun while they can, everyone gets what they deserve in the end. Plus in terms of photographs and arms this is a pretty cool looking thread.
I

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Hazzy997 said:


> I haz a sad too.


Good. Its much better to post videos instead stupid articles in *photo&media thread*. Dont be sad, no one was hurt.



Hazzy997 said:


> Egyptian army destroying $3 billion Bar Zev line on Israeli border in 1973 war.
> 
> @Frogman


Its 300 million, not 3 billion. The line was manned by 450 soldiers (one battalion) when surprise attacked by 2 Egyptian armies.

Despite the surprise attack the war ended no well for Egyptians: the entire 3rd army was encircled and Saddat begging for superpower help.


----------



## Falcon29

Frogman said:


> Hazzy, calm down man, you're going on a rampage for no reason. Let the Israelis and Zionists on this forum have their fun while they can, everyone gets what they deserve in the end. Plus in terms of photographs and arms this is a pretty cool looking thread.
> I



It's a cool thread when they show off US weapons, but the female thing got excessive, I've known people like this for a while he doesn't do it for fun or natural interest he does it on other online messageboards to garnish support for the expansionist Israeli army, nevertheless I will end here but if I see this turn back into a propaganda thing I will come and derail it if I see excessive female shit that has nothing to do with military photos.


----------



## SALMAN F

Natan said:


> *F U C K-О F F!
> *
> Now I want to regret it too.


You will regret it nazi Zionist fascist

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mehrdad1111

i wish we could get rid of this trolls who ruin this thread. the main problem in the middle east isnt israel, its the sunni shia "civil war" with thousends of deads each month. add to that the overal situation (kurds and turks hate eachother, turks hate arabs and persian people, persian hate turks and persian and arabs hate eachother...) and one will see what a tiny part of the overal conflict the conflict between arabs and israel is.

muslims accept israel and dont waste your money and energy to destroy it! the only obstacle for peace is the massive mainstream antisemitism in the ummah preventing them to make peace with israel.

at all jihadist trolls: leave this thread and let us get more pivtures here.

all other folks should just ignore this jihadist trolls.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AUz

500 said:


> 1/3 of IDF force are women. They are doing good job in training, logistic, monitoring and so on. If you prefer men however, there are lots of men pics in this topic.



1/3 are women? 1/3 of "standing" army of 150,000? Or you are counting those fake-*** 500,000+ "reserves" too? lol

Btw I never understood. In Israel, a young stupid teenager serves like 2 years in Army while having fun..and he/she is added in the "reserve"...how come? These aren't your tough, thoroughly trained professional soldiers...these are just students with some how-to-fire-and-clean-a-gun exposure. Why Israel count them as "actual" fighting force?

In Pakistan for example, our reserves of 550,000 are full-time, fully-trained, "actual" soldiers who are just not deployed at any given moment..we don't count bunch of random students with how-to-fire-and-clean-a-gun exposure as "reserves" of military.

Or I'm missing something?



Mehrdad1111 said:


> i wish we could get rid of this trolls who ruin this thread. the main problem in the middle east isnt israel, its the sunni shia "civil war" with thousends of deads each month. add to that the overal situation (kurds and turks hate eachother, turks hate arabs and persian people, persian hate turks and persian and arabs hate eachother...) and one will see what a tiny part of the overal conflict the conflict between arabs and israel is.



O.K you have a point. A discussable point.


> muslims accept israel and dont waste your money and energy to destroy it! the* only obstacle for peace is the massive mainstream antisemitism in the ummah* preventing them to make peace with israel.



Here you are just being retarded with no thoughtful insight. C'mon.


> at all *jihadist* trolls: leave this thread and let us get more pivtures here.
> 
> all other folks should just ignore this *jihadist* trolls.



You still have a long way to go. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

AUz said:


> 1/3 are women? 1/3 of "standing" army of 150,000? Or you are counting those fake-*** 500,000+ "reserves" too? lol
> 
> Btw I never understood. In Israel, a young stupid teenager serves like 2 years in Army while having fun..and he/she is added in the "reserve"...how come? These aren't your tough, thoroughly trained professional soldiers...these are just students with some how-to-fire-and-clean-a-gun exposure. Why Israel count them as "actual" fighting force?
> 
> In Pakistan for example, our reserves of 550,000 are full-time, fully-trained, "actual" soldiers who are just not deployed at any given moment..we don't count bunch of random students with how-to-fire-and-clean-a-gun exposure as "reserves" of military.
> 
> Or I'm missing something?
> 
> 
> 
> O.K you have a point. A discussable point.
> 
> 
> Here you are just being retarded with no thoughtful insight. C'mon.
> 
> 
> You still have a long way to go. lol


Don't worry they will come face to face with Pakistan Army sooner or later and we would take these 1/3 you can take as many as you want others will be our target practice


----------



## 500

AUz said:


> 1/3 are women? 1/3 of "standing" army of 150,000?


Yes 1/3 of active army of 180 K.



> Or you are counting those fake-*** 500,000+ "reserves" too? lol


Women are not part of the reserve.



> Btw I never understood. In Israel, a young stupid teenager serves like 2 years in Army while having fun..and he/she is added in the "reserve"...how come? These aren't your tough, thoroughly trained professional soldiers...these are just students with some how-to-fire-and-clean-a-gun exposure. Why Israel count them as "actual" fighting force?


You dont understand because u know nothing.

For instance Pakistan air force has 65 K active + 10 K reserve, Israeli air force has 34 K active + 55 K reserve. As result although active force is 2 times lower, Israeli air force is way way stronger. But according to your definition 55 K reserves who actually make Israeli air force one of the strongest in the world are "stupid teenagers".


----------



## Informant

500 said:


> Yes 1/3 of active army of 180 K.
> 
> 
> Women are not part of the reserve.
> 
> 
> You dont understand because u know nothing.
> 
> For instance Pakistan air force has 65 K active + 10 K reserve, Israeli air force has 34 K active + 55 K reserve. As result although active force is 2 times lower, Israeli air force is way way stronger. But according to your definition 55 K reserves who actually make Israeli air force one of the strongest in the world are "stupid teenagers".



Ignore him, only an idiot would deny Israel's AF capabilities. They have the best standing AF in the Middle East and a quite a high ranking through out the world. 

Now about the ethics and ROE, thats another thing.


----------



## AUz

500 said:


> Yes 1/3 of active army of 180 K.



lol



> Women are not part of the reserve.



ok




> You dont understand because u know nothing.
> 
> For instance Pakistan air force has 65 K active + 10 K reserve, Israeli air force has 34 K active + 55 K reserve. As result although active force is 2 times lower, Israeli air force is way way stronger. But according to your definition 55 K reserves who actually make Israeli air force one of the strongest in the world are "stupid teenagers".



I didn't talk about air force.

I specifically talked about army..the reserves of 500,000+ ...I talked about them. What I know is that you serve like 2,3 years in army..have fun..and get counted as "reserve"...thats what I asked about...I know college students here who have "served" in IDF and probably count as reserves..but they are not actual, full-time, fully-trained soldiers like reserves of Pakistan Army...Thats what I was asking about...

And yes, IDAF is way stronger than PAF. Pakistan Air Force also has higher regard for Israelis than indians  Although, we have faced and shot down both of them on multiple occasions in the past....PAF would be right up there in 80's before the dreaded "lost decade" hit us. Still trying to recover from that...



Informant said:


> *Ignore him, only an idiot would deny* Israel's AF capabilities. They have the best standing AF in the Middle East and a quite a high ranking through out the world.
> 
> Now about the ethics and ROE, thats another thing.



Exactly.

And only an idiot or idiot(s) would not get my post...


----------



## AUz

genmirajborgza786 said:


> *Post reported* for abusing religious sentiments
> 
> MOD'S please take note, this guy has no right to make anti-sematic remarks like that



I was already banned for it. I just got unbanned yesterday. Calm down now.


----------



## 500

AUz said:


> I didn't talk about air force.
> 
> I specifically talked about army..the reserves of 500,000+ ...


Israel has 445 K reserves, it includes some 55 K air force reserves. 



> I talked about them. What I know is that you serve like 2,3 years in army..have fun..and get counted as "reserve"...thats what I asked about...


No one is having fun in the army. Everyone has some position which is important to hold the army.

So out of 445 K reserves 55 K are air force, 10 K are navy, some 80 K are trained infantry men, artillery men, tankers, remaining 300 K are army logistics men.

Any modern army has similar ratio.


----------



## 500

Beauty:


----------



## Sugarcane

@500 You disappointed me, i came here to see beauty

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

LoveIcon said:


> @500 You disappointed me, i came here to see beauty


a compensation:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Troops at the border with Syria:


----------



## T-123456

500 said:


> Beauty:


Just 4 or two more?


----------



## TeesraIndiotHunter

500 said:


> Israel has 445 K reserves, it includes some 55 K air force reserves.
> 
> 
> No one is having fun in the army. Everyone has some position which is important to hold the army.
> 
> So out of 445 K reserves 55 K are air force, 10 K are navy, some 80 K are trained infantry men, artillery men, tankers, remaining 300 K are *army logistics men.*
> 
> Any modern army has similar ratio.


 
What is army logistics men?

What is IDF's total "fighting force"? (Infantry, artillery, tanks, etc etc)...


----------



## 500

TeesraIndiotHunter said:


> What is army logistics men?
> 
> What is IDF's total "fighting force"? (Infantry, artillery, tanks, etc etc)...


----------



## 500

T-123456 said:


> Just 4 or two more?


Israel currently has 3 "Dolphins" (enlarged 212 without AIP).

Two "Dolphin 2" (enlarged 212 with AIP) are passing tests and must enter service this year.

One additional "Dolphin 2" is being built now. So 6 total.

"Dolphin 2" and 212:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TeesraIndiotHunter

500 said:


> Israel currently has 3 "Dolphins" (enlarged 212 without AIP).
> 
> Two "Dolphin 2" (enlarged 212 with AIP) are passing tests and must enter service this year.
> 
> One additional "Dolphin 2" is being built now. So 6 total.
> 
> "Dolphin 2" and 212:



What kind of nuclear weapons does Dolphin submarines of Israel carry?

ICBMs? or Cruise missiles? both?


----------



## Natan

TeesraIndiotHunter said:


> What kind of nuclear weapons does Dolphin submarines of Israel carry?
> 
> ICBMs? or Cruise missiles? both?


Officially - none.

Non-officially - do you see any room for vertical missile silos on these subs?


----------



## 500

TeesraIndiotHunter said:


> What kind of nuclear weapons does Dolphin submarines of Israel carry?
> 
> ICBMs? or Cruise missiles? both?


212 has 6 533-mm torpedo tubes.
Dolphin has 6 533-mm torpedo tubes + *4 650-mm torpedo tubes*.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

The new IDF AF trainer jet M-346I Lavi:




































IDF ordered 30 of them. Its going to replace A-4 Skyhawks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Goodbye A-4, you served us well since 1967:


----------



## anonymus

500 said:


> Israel currently has 3 "Dolphins" (enlarged 212 without AIP).
> 
> Two "Dolphin 2" (enlarged 212 with AIP) are passing tests and must enter service this year.
> 
> One additional "Dolphin 2" is being built now. So 6 total.
> 
> "Dolphin 2" and 212:





Dude,

Could a non AIP submarine provide credible nuclear deterrence.


----------



## 500

anonymus said:


> Dude,
> 
> Could a non AIP submarine provide credible nuclear deterrence.


Yes. Non AIP submarine can also carry nuclear weapons. AIP simply can stay longer under the water.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anonymus

500 said:


> Yes. Non AIP submarine can also carry nuclear weapons. AIP simply can stay longer under the water.




They could carry but won't it make them an easy target at least for Turkish or Pakistani Navy and reduce the deterrence against European Navies. Location of an Non AIP submarine is far easier to Guess than that of an AIP which is easier to guess than Nuclear Submarine.


----------



## revojam

500 said:


>



Can you post more pictures/videos showing Merkava 4's modular armors like this one? A video shows adding/removal of armors would perfect or a naked/not naked picture comprasion.


----------



## 500

revojam said:


> Can you post more pictures/videos showing Merkava 4's modular armors like this one? A video shows adding/removal of armors would perfect or a naked/not naked picture comprasion.


Mk4 scheme:





Naked Mk4 turret:





Mk4 without side module:





Mk 4 scheme:





Mk3D side module being removed:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

anonymus said:


> They could carry but won't it make them an easy target at least for Turkish or Pakistani Navy and reduce the deterrence against European Navies. Location of an Non AIP submarine is far easier to Guess than that of an AIP which is easier to guess than Nuclear Submarine.


Modern submarine like Dolphin is very very hard target for any navy. At speeds of about 5 knots its noise is lower than backround sea level and it can go for 4-5 days. After that it needs to recharge the battery. AIP submarine can go for over 2 weeks at same speed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TeesraIndiotHunter

@Natan


500 said:


> 212 has 6 533-mm torpedo tubes.
> Dolphin has 6 533-mm torpedo tubes + *4 650-mm torpedo tubes*.



Hey, arming a submarine bought from other nation with nuclear weapons---isn't it illegal or something Germans would be uneasy with?

The submarine looks huge btw....

Fucking Germans didn't sell U-214s to us though  We'll probably get a better deal with China and get submarines with pumpjet technology...


----------



## Natan

TeesraIndiotHunter said:


> @Natan
> Hey, arming a submarine bought from other nation with nuclear weapons---isn't it illegal or something Germans would be uneasy with?
> 
> The submarine looks huge btw....


Would it be any less legal than carying a nuclear bomb on an aircraft bought from other nation?

In a more serious note, Dolphin-class subs were especially designed and initially produced with four 650mm launch-tubes that are supposed to fit with unknown devices slightly larger than all-NATO-standard 533mm submarine-based anti-ship missiles and torpedoes. German engineers and shipbuilders aren't blind and aren't stupid.

Dolphin-II are the largest subs build in Germany after WW2, but they are still tiny if you compare them with Ohio-class, Borei-class, Vanguard-class...


----------



## anonymus

Natan said:


> Dolphin-II are the largest subs build in Germany after WW2, but they are still tiny if you compare them with Ohio-class, Borei-class, Vanguard-class...



But all those Sub's were Nuclear powered and most of the space was taken up by Nuclear reactor.

+ legally it is don't ask don't tell policy.



500 said:


> Modern submarine like Dolphin is very very hard target for any navy. At speeds of about 5 knots its noise is lower than backround sea level and it can go for 4-5 days. After that it needs to recharge the battery. AIP submarine can go for over 2 weeks at same speed.



Well if an Submarine travels for 4-5 days on battery power, it would have to spend a considerable amount of time on periscope depth in order to recharge it'e batteries and at 5 Knot's a submarine would only be 220 KM away from it's position of last sighting in 5 days with it moving only44 KM per day.

Anyway you people are getting AIP on next subs.


----------



## 500

anonymus said:


> Well if an Submarine travels for 4-5 days on battery power, it would have to spend a considerable amount of time on periscope depth in order to recharge it'e batteries and at 5 Knot's a submarine would only be 220 KM away from it's position of last sighting in 5 days with it moving only44 KM per day.
> 
> Anyway you people are getting AIP on next subs.


Your calculations are wrong.  5 knots = 220 km per day => some 1000 km overall.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tunisian Marine Corps

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Umair Nawaz

500 said:


> Israel currently has 3 "Dolphins" (enlarged 212 without AIP).
> 
> Two "Dolphin 2" (enlarged 212 with AIP) are passing tests and must enter service this year.
> 
> One additional "Dolphin 2" is being built now. So 6 total.
> 
> "Dolphin 2" and 212:


Well if im not wrong these two subs which r under sea trials right now r said to be the subs that r likely to carry missile against irani nukes in an israeli attack on them as the way it seems that attack would be a joint navy airforce attack. And possibly why the iranis r keen on building their navy.....And in a long run these two subs and the third under construction will give israel a sea based deterrent.

What do u think of that?


----------



## Natan




----------



## Adir-mz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Umair Nawaz said:


> Well if im not wrong these two subs which r under sea trials right now r said to be the subs that r likely to carry missile against irani nukes in an israeli attack on them as the way it seems that attack would be a joint navy airforce attack. And possibly why the iranis r keen on building their navy.....And in a long run these two subs and the third under construction will give israel a sea based deterrent.
> 
> What do u think of that?


I guess Persian Gulf is too shallow for these subs.


----------



## Black Eagle 90

500 said:


> Beauty:



The most dangerous SSK in the whole region. Although KSA, UAE, Oman and Yemen had a great chance of joining Germans on U-212 and continue till U-214 and U-216.


----------



## kouroshkourosh

Black Eagle 90 said:


> The most dangerous SSK in the whole region. Although KSA, UAE, Oman and Yemen had a great chance of joining Germans on U-212 and continue till U-214 and U-216.


zion lover!


----------



## Umair Nawaz

500 said:


> I guess Persian Gulf is too shallow for these subs.


well u know she doesnt really need to be in persian gulf to attack iran.


----------



## 500

M346, next IAF training jet:
















C-130J, next IAF transport:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

*Harpy anti radiation loitering suicide UAV:*

500 km range
32 kg warhead


























*Harop suicide UAV*:

23 kg warhead
6 hour endurance
1000 km range

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

*Rafael's armored vehicles:*

Wolf, Diamond, Golan:





Golan:





*IMI vehicles:*

Wildcat:





Zibar Mk2:
Sema 2013 zibar. Video - YouTube

CombatGuard:
imi - YouTube

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Adir-mz

2 Israeli new dolphin class submarine are seen the first time together. The closer sub named tanin ready to be ship to IDF.

*DAN .338, a new Israeli sniper rifle from IWI*

*



*

*



*

IMI CombatGuard 4x4 Armored Vehicle.


----------



## Adir-mz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jammersat

Adir-mz said:


>



What's the corporate jet doing with the military escort ?


----------



## Natan

jammersat said:


> What's the corporate jet doing with the military escort ?


It is not a corporate jet, but a special electronic missions aircraft.
http://www.iai.co.il/sip_storage/files/1/27501.pdf


----------



## jammersat

Natan said:


> It is not a corporate jet, but a special electronic missions aircraft.
> http://www.iai.co.il/sip_storage/files/1/27501.pdf


The two in between are israeli the other two are american , right?


----------



## Natan

jammersat said:


> The two in between are israeli the other two are american , right?


Nope. All of them are Israeli.

It is the arrival ceremony of C-130J (leftmost). So these are, left to right: new C-130J, old C-130, G-550 SEMA, and KC-707.


----------



## jammersat

Lankan Ranger said:


>



This is indeed one hell of an attractive woman there to the left , i mean the one to the right looks like my cousin but the one to the left is like the singer from russian tatu yulia volkova , so i assume she is russian too?

so tall , so russian , even i can tell


----------



## Natan

I don't think the girl on the left has any distinctive Russian appearance. Could be a 7th generation of sabras as well.


----------



## jammersat

500 said:


>



This is quite attractive features too , the eyes , the lips , but it looks like she's sad too? is it the military life?


----------



## AUz

500 said:


> *Harpy anti radiation loitering suicide UAV:*
> 
> 500 km range
> 32 kg warhead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Harop suicide UAV*:
> 
> 23 kg warhead
> 6 hour endurance
> 1000 km range



32 kg? Isn't this pretty much useless?

The range is good...very good..but what strategic target you would destroy by mere 32 kg? Or the explosives are some different kinds?

Also, is this a new product? Or is it in service since many years? Never heard of this one before.


----------



## Natan

AUz said:


> 32 kg? Isn't this pretty much useless?
> 
> The range is good...very good..but what strategic target you would destroy by mere 32 kg? Or the explosives are some different kinds?
> 
> Also, is this a new product? Or is it in service since many years? Never heard of this one before.


32kg warhead is more than enough to disable targets such as radar antennas, command posts, missile launchers, communication facilities, power supply facilities... I.e anything not made of solid armored concrete or thick armored steel. 

Harpy isn't new, more than two decades old. Harop (Harpy 2) isn't new either, a decade old.


----------



## 500

AUz said:


> 32 kg? Isn't this pretty much useless?
> 
> The range is good...very good..but what strategic target you would destroy by mere 32 kg? Or the explosives are some different kinds?


You did not read the message carefully:

Harpy *anti radiation* loitering suicide UAV:






Its designed to destroy the radars. I dont think there are many radars who will survive 32 kg warhead.



> Also, is this a new product? Or is it in service since many years? Never heard of this one before.


Harpy is an old product. It was exported to China, Turkey, India, South Korea. 

Harop is relatively new. Harop adds electro optic sensor with datalink. That allows to select and attack any target, not only radiating.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AUz

Natan said:


> 32kg warhead is more than enough to disable targets such as radar antennas, command posts, missile launchers, communication facilities, power supply facilities... I.e anything not made of solid armored concrete or thick armored steel.
> 
> Harpy isn't new, more than two decades old. Harop (Harpy 2) isn't new either, a decade old.



If that is the case, then what do stand-off weapons with 400kg warheads are used for? 

@500 might want to explain this..


----------



## jammersat

to me it just looks like an iranian f-14


----------



## 500

AUz said:


> If that is the case, then what do stand-off weapons with 400kg warheads are used for?
> 
> @500 might want to explain this..


400 kg are designed to destroy buildings, bridges, factories, bunkers etc. But Harpy is designed to destroy *radars*. It loiters waiting for radar to turn on and then dives on it.

Harop can also destroy some pinpoint targets including the moving ones (Scud launcher for example).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Archdemon

jammersat said:


> What's the corporate jet doing with the military escort ?



SEMA Special Electronic Mission Aircraft


----------



## jammersat

500 said:


>




@ladyIsrael , is that insignia specific to those who patrol jerusalem? cause i saw a couple of israelis wearing pants like nazi paratroopers and the looked just like the guy in photo...


----------



## 500

jammersat said:


> @ladyIsrael , is that insignia specific to those who patrol jerusalem? cause i saw a couple of israelis wearing pants like nazi paratroopers and the looked just like the guy in photo...


Thats Border Police.


----------



## Al-Kurdi

Israel is still in their 80's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jammersat



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jammersat

Unrelated , but apparently she had some issues with the israeli army:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Archdemon

jammersat said:


> Unrelated , but apparently she had some issues with the israeli army:



She choose modeling career over military service.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

The IDF checkers:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## asena_great

@500 can i join ur military ?


----------



## jammersat

A picture from the past :

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asena_great

500 said:


> Haters gonna hate...


awesome 

@jammersat are u not enemy with Israel ?


----------



## jammersat

Woman serving tea to IDF people 








asena_great said:


> @jammersat are u not enemy with Israel ?



I am not enemy with israel , i had some jewish friends in canada call me gay , but thanks to god we are friends now


----------



## asena_great

i thought u hate Israel btw don't u fear they attacked ur country ?


----------



## jammersat

asena_great said:


> i thought u hate Israel btw don't u fear they attacked ur country ?


They might , if my country becomes like syria , i don't know , but there's nothing i can do to stop that in any event


----------



## asena_great

what's ur opinion about the turks ?  and union of 7 turkic country ?


----------



## jammersat

asena_great said:


> what's ur opinion about the turks ?  and union of 7 turkic country ?


i don't hate turks , i really want to be friends with turks , do you think if i go to antalya i can make turkish friends there?


----------



## asena_great

jammersat said:


> i don't hate turks , i really want to be friends with turks , do you think if i go to antalya i can make turkish friends there?


why not we are open and friendly people but u didn't tell me ur opinion about turkic union


----------



## jammersat

asena_great said:


> why not we are open and friendly people but u didn't tell me ur opinion about turkic union


I don't know much about the turkic union , is it : Turkey , turkmenistan , kazakhastan , azerbaijan , uzbekistan , and kyrkyzistan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asena_great

jammersat said:


> I don't know much about the turkic union , is it : Turkey , turkmenistan , kazakhastan , azerbaijan , uzbekistan , and kyrkyzistan?


yes making a political and militarily and economical union share intel and helping each other in case of educations and sports turkey is 80 million turkistan is 60-70 million azerbijan is 10 million in total we become about the 150 million with one of the world largest armies

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jammersat

asena_great said:


> yes making a political and militarily and economical union share intel and helping each other in case of educations and sports turkey is 80 million turkistan is 60-70 million azerbijan is 10 million in total we become about the 150 million with one of the world largest armies


Ok , turkey is a brother country , i actually wish to visit turkey soon , that's why i'm trying to lose weight , because i plan to drink some beer if i can do more besides that


----------



## asena_great

jammersat said:


> Ok , turkey is a brother country , i actually wish to visit turkey soon , that's why i'm trying to lose weight , because i plan to drink some beer if i can do more besides that


u don't wanna be an enemy with us nor bad relations , u wanna see good and close relations between iran and turkey but still u have negative feeling about the union am i not right ??


----------



## jammersat

asena_great said:


> u don't wanna be an enemy with us nor bad relations , u wanna see good and close relations between iran and turkey but still u have negative feeling about the union am i not right ??


no i honestly don't care much about the union , i see it very rarely in the news and so


----------



## asena_great

doesn't matter lets not hijack the Israeli thread


----------



## jammersat

Ok , back to the topic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asena_great

jammersat said:


> Ok , back to the topic


fully agree


----------



## Natan

jammersat said:


> Ok , back to the topic


Not related to IDF.


----------



## jammersat

Natan said:


> Not related to IDF.


Ok , then cause IDF's drab uniform makes everyone go nuts 






This one is hot too

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jammersat



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## asena_great

jammersat said:


> Ok , then cause IDF's drab uniform makes everyone go nuts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is hot too


the last one is really good looking damn why im not in IDF ? !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jammersat

asena_great said:


> the last one is really good looking damn why im not in IDF ? !


Same question here , i think it's because we're not jewish

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## asena_great

jammersat said:


> Same question here , i think it's because we're not jewish


i should go to a kha kham than


----------



## jammersat

asena_great said:


> i should go to a kha kham than


for circumcision ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asena_great

jammersat said:


> for circumcision ?


   ayo hal kafir  ?? are a kafir ?  im going to convince'em to let the Muslims in the IDF !    

how much do u think they are effective to keep the danger out of Israel ? i think Israel should make it's pace with palestine other wise they may join to ISIL and make hell of Israel when they have done in syria and iraq ! they should make pace now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jammersat

asena_great said:


> ayo hal kafir  ?? are a kafir ?  im going to convince'em to let the Muslims in the IDF !
> 
> how much do u think they are effective to keep the danger out of Israel ? i think Israel should make it's pace with palestine other wise they may join to ISIL and make hell of Israel when they have done in syria and iraq ! they should make pace now


If you pay them well they will keep danger out of israel


----------



## asena_great

jammersat said:


> If you pay them well they will keep danger out of israel


----------



## jammersat

This picture reminds me of the israeli band Siam , i find it intriguing


----------



## 500

Israeli soldiers dancing different national dances.

Caucasian:






@*Neptune*

Ukrainian:






Arab Dabka:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## asena_great

500 said:


> Israeli soldiers dancing different national dances.
> 
> Caucasian:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @*Neptune*
> 
> Ukrainian:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arab Dabka:


it's seems israel is a international country how do u make peace between them ?


----------



## Natan

asena_great said:


> it's seems israel is a international country how do u make peace between them ?


IDF is sometines called 'melting pot'. Now you know why.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LegionnairE

Are they still using Centurion 7s?


----------



## 500

LegionnairE said:


> Are they still using Centurion 7s?


No.

The only tanks in IDF use are Merkava Mk2, Merkava Mk3 and Merkava Mk4.


----------



## Natan

LegionnairE said:


> Are they still using Centurion 7s?


Phased out long ago even from from the reserves.


----------



## 500

Muslim mom visits her sons serving in IDF:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## jammersat



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jammersat



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## thrilainmanila

this thread deserves to be deleted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Archdemon

thrilainmanila said:


> this thread deserves to be deleted.



Funny not in a funny way.


----------



## Mehrdad1111

hamas and jihad death cult is to blame for gaza civilian casualties. they force women and kids to protect their rockets and for this islamist terror beasts a dead palestinian is more worth then a living. if they don't place rockets in populated areas, there will be zero civilian casualties.

and if they invest their energy in building an economy and education system gaza will be wealthy and prospering before 2006 where the blocade begun after hamas took over and started attacking israel with rockets.

most of you muslim forget that before hamas and rockets gaza was much wealthier then any arab country around.

i have the highest respect for the brave IDF soldiers. in the most difficult area of operation and with a inhuman enemy they try everything they can and even accept tactical disadvantages to protect arab civilians. they even feed gaza and deliver the electricity and other stuff which hamaes uses to attack israel. that' amazing.

other nations would carpet bomb gaza like assad in syria, the russians in afganestan and grozny.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 500

The IDF armor in recent conflict:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gabriel92

@500

Any pics of the new Tsahal's bulletproof vest ?


----------



## TeesraIndiotHunter

@500 

I had a question.

What are Israeli "reserves"? Are they "active" reserves?

Active Reserves as in people with military background working in civilian sectors who..after one month or so..go back to military training for a week etc.

Or are IDF reserves retired soldiers?

Please clarify..


----------



## 500

TeesraIndiotHunter said:


> @500
> 
> I had a question.
> 
> What are Israeli "reserves"? Are they "active" reserves?
> 
> Active Reserves as in people with military background working in civilian sectors who..after one month or so..go back to military training for a week etc.
> 
> Or are IDF reserves retired soldiers?
> 
> Please clarify..


Reserves are retired soldiers who typically are called to serve for about 3 weeks each year. In case of war they can be called too.


----------



## TeesraIndiotHunter

500 said:


> Reserves are retired soldiers who typically are called to serve for about 3 weeks each year. In case of war they can be called too.



OK..a little more clarification needed.

You said "retired soldiers"...what do you mean here?

Soldiers who have served in IDF all their life..and are 40+ in age..and retired now. Those soldiers?

OR

Soldiers who served their compulsory service..3 years..and then "retired" from IDF...Those soldiers?


----------



## 500

TeesraIndiotHunter said:


> OK..a little more clarification needed.
> 
> You said "retired soldiers"...what do you mean here?
> 
> Soldiers who have served in IDF all their life..and are 40+ in age..and retired now. Those soldiers?
> 
> OR
> 
> Soldiers who served their compulsory service..3 years..and then "retired" from IDF...Those soldiers?


Of course soldiers who served 3 years. After that they became reserves and serve 3 weeks a year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TeesraIndiotHunter

500 said:


> Of course soldiers who served 3 years. After that they became reserves and serve 3 weeks a year.



Oh ok. Thanks.

IDF's reserves are listed as 450,000 in numbers.

I don't get it. Literally everyone in Israel has served in IDF (bar children, haredis etc)...the number of "reserves" should be atleast one million..no?

Also, why does Israel call for "reserves" for everything? In last Gaza conflict, Israel called upto 82,000 reserves. Why? Israeli military is more than enough to handle the operation..then why call the "reserves"?


----------



## C130

why are Israel buying 600 AIM-9X missiles?
I thought the Python 5 was suppose to be like one of the best SR-AAM in the world.

Israel - AIM-9X Sidewinder Missiles | The Official Home of the Defense Security Cooperation Agency



> The Government of Israel has requested a possible sale of up to 600 AIM-9X-2 Sidewinder Block II All-Up-Round Missiles, 50 CATM-9X-2 Captive Air Training Missiles, 4 Dummy Air Training Missiles, containers, missile support and test equipment, provisioning, spare and repair parts, personnel training and training equipment, publications and technical documentation, U.S. Government and contractor technical support services, and other related logistics and program support. The estimated cost is $544 million.



one sexy missile though


----------



## 500

TeesraIndiotHunter said:


> Oh ok. Thanks.
> 
> IDF's reserves are listed as 450,000 in numbers.
> 
> I don't get it. Literally everyone in Israel has served in IDF (bar children, haredis etc)...the number of "reserves" should be atleast one million..no?


1) Women, beside very few exceptions don's make reserves.
2) Not all males are needed for reserves either.



> Also, why does Israel call for "reserves" for everything? In last Gaza conflict, Israel called upto 82,000 reserves. Why? Israeli military is more than enough to handle the operation..then why call the "reserves"?


1) Israeli army is largely based on reserves since we dont have enough manpower compare to our neighbors. For example Syrian army prior civil war had 600 K total, 50% of them active, 50% - reserve. Israeli army has about similar total force, but active are only 28% and reserve 72%.

2) 82,000 is total number called in 50 days of the operation. Many reserves replaced previously called ones so if exclude this double count the number will be 50 K and less. With these 50 K Israeli army is still much smaller that active Syrian army prior war.

3) Reserves are called mainly to replace regular forces stationed in West Bank and borders. 

4) Every time Israel launches operation on one front, the chances for escalation on other fronts also considerably grow. So Israel needs to increase manpower there.

5) Reserves are also called as deterrence, flexibility and psychological war measure. For example, even if u dont plan to conquer the entire Gaza its good to have enough forces to do so if necessary.



C130 said:


> why are Israel buying 600 AIM-9X missiles?
> I thought the Python 5 was suppose to be like one of the best SR-AAM in the world.
> 
> Israel - AIM-9X Sidewinder Missiles | The Official Home of the Defense Security Cooperation Agency
> 
> 
> 
> one sexy missile though


Two reasons:

1) Python 5 is too big for F-35 internal carriage.
2) AIM-9X u can buy with US aid money.


----------



## C130

500 said:


> 1) Women, beside very few exceptions don's make reserves.
> 2) Not all males are needed for reserves either.
> 
> 
> 1) Israeli army is largely based on reserves since we dont have enough manpower compare to our neighbors. For example Syrian army prior civil war had 600 K total, 50% of them active, 50% - reserve. Israeli army has about similar total force, but active are only 28% and reserve 72%.
> 
> 2) 82,000 is total number called in 50 days of the operation. Many reserves replaced previously called ones so if exclude this double count the number will be 50 K and less. With these 50 K Israeli army is still much smaller that active Syrian army prior war.
> 
> 3) Reserves are called mainly to replace regular forces stationed in West Bank and borders.
> 
> 4) Every time Israel launches operation on one front, the chances for escalation on other fronts also considerably grow. So Israel needs to increase manpower there.
> 
> 5) Reserves are also called as deterrence, flexibility and psychological war measure. For example, even if u dont plan to conquer the entire Gaza its good to have enough forces to do so if necessary.
> 
> 
> Two reasons:
> 
> 1) Python 5 is too big for F-35 internal carriage.
> 2) AIM-9X u can buy with US aid money.



Python 5 too big for internal carriage da hell  what was the designers thinking. they are about the same length but Python is thicker  

well if it's with U.S taxpayer money what the hell. just don't sell a few to china or misplace them if you know what I mean


----------



## Natan

C130 said:


> Python 5 too big for internal carriage da hell  what was the designers thinking. they are about the same length but Python is thicker


I'm not sure Israel got the necessary access to the F-35's code to integrate the Python 5 into it.


----------



## Mehrdad1111

the F-35 will give israel the quality advantage again vs. it's enemies. that's vital when we compare the numbers.

i mean who knows if saudi-arabian f-15 will not fall into the hand of a new more extremist regime there? in this case it's good to have a fighter better then the stuff the USA deliverd to arab countries.


----------



## 500

Upgraded Saar 5 corvette with EL/M-2248 MF-STAR AESA radar:









Here the original one for comparison:






Some other navy pics:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gabriel92

@500 Could you say why the idf casualties are higher than the operation cast lead ? thanks.


----------



## Hurter

I personally find Israeli female soldiers very attractive

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 500

Gabriel92 said:


> @500 Could you say why the idf casualties are higher than the operation cast lead ? thanks.


4 major reasons:

1) Palestinian groups this time were much better trained, armed and prepared. They got ATGMs, tandem grenade launchers, 12.7 mm sniper rifles, over 30 "offensive" tunnels (which lead to Israel) and many more "defensive" tunnels (which are built inside Gaza to attack incoming IDF troops), huge number of 120-mm mortars. They lacked all of it during the Cast Lead (they had some mortars, but mostly homemade and in small numbers). Fortunately Trophy neutralized the ATGMs vs tanks otherwise number of casualties would be even higher.

2) Cast Lead came as surprise to them. They were in total shock for over a week. Current operation was on contrary initiated by Hamas and they specifically prepared based on Cast Lead lessons.

3) During the Cast Lead IDF attacked from sides, in weakest parts of their defence. This time IDF attacked frontally Shujaiya which was their most protected area.

4) The operation itself was much longer (51 days instead of 22 days).



Junaid B said:


> I personally find Israeli female soldiers very attractive


For u then:

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Hurter

500 said:


> 4 major reasons:
> 
> 1) Palestinian groups this time were much better trained, armed and prepared. They got ATGMs, tandem grenade launchers, 12.7 mm sniper rifles, over 30 "offensive" tunnels (which lead to Israel) and many more "defensive" tunnels (which are built inside Gaza to attack incoming IDF troops), huge number of 120-mm mortars. They lacked all of it during the Cast Lead (they had some mortars, but mostly homemade and in small numbers). Fortunately Trophy neutralized the ATGMs vs tanks otherwise number of casualties would be even higher.
> 
> 2) Cast Lead came as surprise to them. They were in total shock for over a week. Current operation was on contrary initiated by Hamas and they specifically prepared based on Cast Lead lessons.
> 
> 3) During the Cast Lead IDF attacked from sides, in weakest parts of their defence. This time IDF attacked frontally Shujaiya which was their most protected area.
> 
> 4) The operation itself was much longer (51 days instead of 22 days).
> 
> 
> For u then:
> 
> View attachment 54000
> 
> 
> View attachment 54001
> 
> 
> View attachment 54002
> 
> 
> View attachment 54003
> 
> 
> View attachment 54004
> 
> 
> View attachment 54005
> 
> 
> View attachment 54006
> 
> 
> View attachment 54007
> 
> 
> View attachment 54008



Thats so nice of u.. Thnx


----------



## 500

Welcome

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Natan



Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## cougar

I would personally love to see a dagger pierced through these thugs hearts!


----------



## 500

New Dolphin AIP submarine at remembrance ceremony for sank Dakar submarine:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Archdemon




----------



## 500

INS Tanin:
















Saar 5 with MF-STAR:











Dolphin 1 submarine:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Irfan Baloch

500 said:


> Goodbye A-4, you served us well since 1967:


its featured in the beginning of "sum of all fears"? yes?
impressive take off with a very short run.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Natan

Irfan Baloch said:


> its featured in the beginning of "sum of all fears"? yes?
> impressive take off with a very short run.


Yes, it was A-4. 

Too vulnerable for AA fire, too week for dogfight, it wasn't one of the IAF's beloved birds.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mehrdad1111

aye, in germany we would say the A-4 was neither fish nor meat.


----------



## 500




----------



## Norwegian

To those antisemites that claim all Muslims hate Israel, Jews and Zionism:













More such examples of Arab Zionism can be found here:
- Arab Zionism

Obviously not all Arabs can be fooled into believing Muslim lies forever.

@500 
@Natan

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## 500

* History of Israeli Subs*
Sat 04 October 2014 By H I Sutton








*S-Class* 

Israel's first submarines were ex-Royal Navy S-Class submarines which entered service in 1960. The Israeli navy operated two boats, S-71 INS Tanin (ex-HMS Springer) and S-73 INS Rahav (ex-HMS Sanguine) until the late 1960s. Built in the final days of WW2, they had undergone a modest modernization after the war involving the fitting of a folding snort mast to allow charging of the batteries whilst the boat was submerged, and better sonar. All the same these boats were essentially WW2 era types largely obsolete even before they entered Israeli service.





_INS Tanin (S-71) in UK prior to delivery. The Sonar dome on the forward casing and 'bolt on' folding snort mast just aft the conning tower are clearly visible. Source: עמותת דולפין_

_Specification_
Displacement: 814-842 tons surfaced, 990 tons submerged
Length: 217 ft (66 m)
Beam: 23 ft 6 in (7.16 m)
Draught: 11 ft (3.4 m)
Speed: 14.75 kts surfaced, 8 kts submerged
Max depth: 350 ft (106m)
Complement: 49 officers and men (+9 passengers in 1967 war)
Armament: Six forward 21" (533 mm) torpedo tubes (12 Mk8 torpedoes). One QF-4 deck gun, twin AAA machine guns






*Super-T Class* 

Within five years of the S-Class boats joining the flotilla the Navy was already searching for a more capable replacement. Three British T-Class submarines were selected. These were actually older hulls than the S-Class that they were replacing but they were of a larger and more capable class had had gone through a much more extensive upgrade after the war. This brought them up to roughly the same standard as average Royal Navy diesel boats of the time and was sometimes referred to as 'Super-Ts'. They bore no outward resemblance to their original fit, with completely new casing, bow, fin (sail) and aft casing. All external torpedo tubes had been removed to streamline the hull and make room for a large bow sonar dome. The gun had long-since been removed and the snort mast was fully integrated into the tall streamlined fin.

The three boats were INS Leviathan (S-75, ex-HMS Turpin), INS Dakar (S-77,ex-HMS Totem) and INS Dolphin (S-79, ex-HMS Truncheon) were purchased from 1966 and underwent extensive refits in UK before delivery (with Dolphin being refitted in Israel). They served until the late 1970s.




_INS Dolphin (S-79) (right) and INS Leviathan tied up alongside in Haifa in 1971. The aft casing of a retired S-Class boat can be seen in the background. Source Uri Dotan Bochner, Wikipedia_

_Specification_
Displacement: 1535 tons surfaced, 1740 tons submerged
Length: 87m
Beam: 8.75m
Draft: 5.28m
Speed: 17-18kts max submerged
Diving depth: 300ft
Complement: 67
Armament: six 21" (533mm) tubes torpedo tubes with 12 torpedoes






*1967 six-Day war*
The first of the Super-Ts, INS Leviathan, was on her delivery cruise when the war broke out on 5th June 1967. She was already racing to Israel in the expectation of hostilities but arrived a day to late to take part. Only one of the older S-Class boats was serviceable and INS Tanin took an active part, deploying commandos to attack the Egyptian port at Alexandria, and also engaging an Egyptian frigate with torpedoes. The attack was thwarted and Tanin was subjected to depth charges. She escaped but was seriously damaged. Despite this, her captain took her back into Alexandria the next night in an attempt to rescue the commandos.

*IND Dakar*
On 9th January 1968 the second of the Super-Ts, INS Dakar, sunk on her delivery voyage without explanation. No one survived to tell the tale and so this has gone down in history as one of the great maritime mysteries. The exact circumstances are still open to debate but it seems most likely that it was some sort of accident. However, because it happened at a time of heightened tensions there was something of a cover-up, or at least a lack of communication, a number of theories soon emerged. Despite the fatal accident, the other two Super-Ts continued to give good service to the Israeli Navy. The hull was finally found in 1999 and there has since been an investigation but the cause remains a mystery. The Israeli Navy likes to re-use submarine names on later boats but there will forever only be one INS Dakar.


*Gal Class* 

The Super-Ts were by no means as large as the fleet submarines being built for the major powers at the time (except perhaps the French) but they were considered too large for the sorts of inshore missions that the Israelis wanted to use their submarines for. This is when the Israeli way of doing things started to take on its own character and drive submarine development in a very different direction. Israel wanted a small coastal submarine with far fewer crew but still with a full complement of torpedoes. The traditional naval supplier to Israel were the British but they had squandered their world lead in 'midget submarine' design and were concentrating on larger submarines. Their other major historical arms supplier, France, had decided to impose an arms embargo and the US hadn't built a diesel attack submarine for ten years. The only submarines the US exported were second-hand diesel boats equivalent to the Super-Ts. The answer lay in an unlikely quarter: West Germany had recently started to rebuild its submarine construction capability which started out with small 'training submarines'. Now no-longer looking at operating submarines mid-Atlantic, these designs morphed into very small submarines for the Baltic and North Sea. Their main design at the time was the Type-206. A modified variant of this boat would be ideal for the Israeli Navy but there was a catch; the Germans had export restrictions and could not build the subs for Israel. So a cunning workaround was arranged through Israel's traditional submarine supplier, the British. The 'Type-540 Gal Class' submarines were to be built by Vickers in the UK. The fact that Britain was at the same time supplying arms to the Israel's enemies was not lost on anyone. The three submarines, INS Gal, INS Tanin and INS Rahav were delivered from 1976 with the last being decommissioned in 2002.





_Gal Class submarine. Source: Gal Submarines_

_Specification_
Displacement: 420 tonnes surfaced, 600 tonnes submerged.
Length: 45m (148ft)
Beam: 4.7m (15ft)
Draught: 3.7m (12ft)
Speed: 11kts surfaced, 17kts submerged.
Complement: 32
Armament: eight 21" (533mm) torpedo tubes with Sub-Harpoon anti-ship missiles and Mk-37 (NT 37E) torpedoes. SLAM anti-aircraft missile system once fitted (_see below_)


The use of US supplied Mk-37 torpedoes is noteworthy because they are much shorter than other types of 533mm torpedo. This doesn't allow more to be carried, but it would help save space. The Harpoon missiles however were added in the early 1980s and are full-size.








*Dolphin Class* 

Planning for the replacement of the Gal Class started in the mid 1980s but was put off as a low priority when Israel had to refocus on the new threat of Iraqi nuclear and chemical weapons. During the 1991 Gulf War which followed Israel was on the receiving end of upgraded Iraqi SCUD ballistic missiles. It transpired that German firms were partly responsible for supplying critical technologies to Iraq. For this an other economic reasons the German government decided to fund the Israeli replacement of the Gal Class. The new submarines would be far more advanced than the then-standard Type-209 submarines and were called the Dolphin Class.




_Dolphin Class submarine. Note the more recent darker paint scheme with blue sail. The boats were originally painted green llke the older Gal Class. Greens and turquoise have been found to be extremely effective in the Mediterranean Source: Via here_

_Specification_
Displacement: 1,640 tons surfaced, 1,900 tons submerged
Length: 57.3m (188 ft)
Beam: 6.8 m (22 ft)
Draught: 6.2 m (20 ft)
Speed: 20 kts submerged
Test depth: At least 350 m (1,150 ft)
Complement: 35 + 10 passengers
Armament: Six 21" (533mm) torpedo tubes and four 26" (650mm) torpedo tubes. Twenty-one rounds in total (see notes).


Three Dolphin Class submarines were acquired; INS Dolphin, INS Leviathan and INS Tekumah entering service from 1999. A degree of controversy surrounds the weapons fit as there larger diameter 650mm torpedo tubes are not needed for any standard Western weapon. Several suggestions have been put forward but the most persuasive is that the tubes are needed to launch Israeli developed Popeye cruise missiles. The US reportedly refused to sell Tomahawk cruise missiles, which would fit into the standard 533mm torpedo tubes, so Israel developed their own weapon based on the larger diameter Popeye air-launched missile. This has reportedly been test fired in the Indian Ocean where it demonstrated a range of 1,500km. Even more controversial is that it is consistently reported that these missiles can be equipped with nuclear warheads (Israel is an undeclared but widely accepted Nuclear power) giving the Dolphin Class a nuclear deterrence role. If they are used as nuclear deterrence then their usefulness as regular attack submarines is negated, it's one or the other. Other less exotic weapons carried are the Sub-Harpoon anti-ship missile and modern German made Seehecht torpedoes.







*Dolphin-II Class* 

The Dolphin class were much larger and more advanced than other German submarines when they were built, but they lacked one characteristic which was already all the rage; Air Independent Propulsion (AIP). This describes any system which allows a submarine to run its diesel engines (used for recharging the batteries) without having to raise a snorkel up to the surface to supply fresh air for the engines. The benefits of this are obvious and much discussed. There are several approaches and the history of this technology is quiet interesting and full of surprises, but that is a different topic! By 2000s the latest diesel-electric submarines on the market all had AIP so it was natural for Israel to fit it to her submarines, especially if they are indeed tasked with nuclear deterrence.
Outwardly the Dolphin-II is simply a Dolphin Class boat with a large 'plug in' section added behind the sail to contain the AIP systems. Interestingly the submarine's size is therefore rapidly approaching that of the Super-Ts which were at a time deemed too large.




_Dolphin Class submarine INS Tanin before delivery from Germany. The internet era has prevented high quality images of the boats leaking out. The circular hatch catching the light on the starboard (right) side of the sail is the diver lock-out. Source:http://www.geniusstrand.de/_

_Specification_
Displacement: 2,050 tons surfaced, 2,400 tons submerged
Length: 68.8m
Beam: 6.8 m (22 ft)
Draught: 6.2 m (20 ft)
Speed: 25 kts submerged
Test depth: At least 350 m (1,150 ft)
Complement: 35 + 15 passengers
Armament: Six 21" (533mm) torpedo tubes and four 26" (650mm) torpedo tubes. Twenty-one rounds in total (see notes).

Three Dolphin-II boats have been ordered with the first, INS Tanin, arriving in Israel in September 2014. The second, INS Rahav is also expected to be delivered in 2014 and a third is expected in 2017. These are completey new builds rather than rebuilds of the original Dolphin class boats.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SALMAN F

Norwegian said:


> To those antisemites that claim all Muslims hate Israel, Jews and Zionism:
> View attachment 105713
> 
> View attachment 105714
> 
> View attachment 105715
> 
> 
> More such examples of Arab Zionism can be found here:
> - Arab Zionism
> 
> Obviously not all Arabs can be fooled into believing Muslim lies forever.
> 
> @500
> @Natan


Since when the traitors scum become muslims???
And you think all arabs of 1948 like them they going to be under the boots soon after they going to be crushed 
They and their third reich Zionist masters they are just lapdogs


----------



## 500

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Since when the traitors scum become muslims???
> And you think all arabs of 1948 like them they going to be under the boots soon after they going to be crushed
> They and their third reich Zionist masters they are just lapdogs


They are much better Muslims than boy loving Arafat on ur avatar.

More Muslims in IDF. Bedouin Desert Recon battalion during training:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SALMAN F

500 said:


> They are much better Muslims than boy loving Arafat on ur avatar.
> 
> More Muslims in IDF. Bedouin Desert Recon battalion during training:
> 
> View attachment 135084
> 
> 
> View attachment 135085
> 
> 
> View attachment 135086
> 
> 
> View attachment 135087
> 
> 
> View attachment 135088
> 
> 
> View attachment 135089
> 
> 
> View attachment 135090
> 
> 
> View attachment 135091
> 
> 
> View attachment 135092
> 
> 
> View attachment 135093
> 
> 
> View attachment 135098
> 
> 
> View attachment 135099
> 
> 
> View attachment 135100
> 
> 
> View attachment 135101
> 
> 
> View attachment 135102
> 
> 
> View attachment 135103
> 
> 
> View attachment 135104
> 
> 
> View attachment 135105
> 
> 
> View attachment 135106


You didn't get my point they are no longer muslims as long they serve your terrorist state


----------



## Norwegian

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> You didn't get my point they are no longer muslims as long they serve your terrorist state


Hahaha. Typical antisemitic Muslim's statement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

Norwegian said:


> Hahaha. Typical antisemitic Muslim's statement.


What anti semitic you dumb how can I be anti Semitic why I have more Semitic blood the the fake Ashkenazi European jews


----------



## Norwegian

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> What anti semitic you dumb how can I be anti Semitic why I have more Semitic blood the the fake Ashkenazi European jews


Antisemitic means anti-Jewish, troll!


----------



## SALMAN F

Norwegian said:


> Antisemitic means anti-Jewish, troll!


No dumb that shows how you are brainwashed by western and Zionist propaganda anti Semitic means you hate Semitic race


----------



## Norwegian

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> No dumb that shows how you are brainwashed by western and Zionist propaganda anti Semitic means you hate Semitic race


There is no such thing as "semitic race".


----------



## SALMAN F

Norwegian said:


> There is no such thing as "semitic race".


So there is no thing such as jews or israel?? You said I am anti Semitic then you said there is no such thing as Semitic race that show how ignorant you are


----------



## Steve781

Israeli Jews are some of the toughest fighters in the world. This is completely different to American Jews who have a stereotype as weedy and overtly liberal. I'm not saying they all are, just that that's the stereotype.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Norwegian

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> So there is no thing such as jews or israel?? You said I am anti Semitic then you said there is no such thing as Semitic race that show how ignorant you are


Read this article (its quite long) and then come back to me:
Islam and antisemitism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Antisemitism is originally a german term coined by supremacist bigots from Germany in 1879:
Online Etymology Dictionary



Steve781 said:


> Israeli Jews are some of the toughest fighters in the world. This is completely different to American Jews who have a stereotype as weedy and overtly liberal. I'm not saying they all are, just that that's the stereotype.


Pretty accurate. Also most the Israeli Jews are from former Middle Eastern countries. That's not the case with US.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WaLeEdK2

@500. Why does the IDF where those long hat thingys.


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Norwegian said:


> Antisemitic means anti-Jewish, troll!




Just because someone doesn't agree with Israel doesn't mean they are anti Semitic. They're are many Jews in the world who don't agree with the creation of Israel. Does that make them anti-Semitic. Oh wait they are self hating Jews.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Norwegian

WaLeEdK2 said:


> Just because someone doesn't agree with Israel doesn't mean they are anti Semitic. They're are many Jews in the world who don't agree with the creation of Israel. Does that make them anti-Semitic. Oh wait they are self hating Jews.


American Jews generally hate Israel's hawkish policies, not the creation of Israel. If you are referring to a small outcast sect of Jews called Neturei Karta that hates Israel and calls for its demise, its worth noting that they have no more than 5000 members, lol 
Neturei Karta - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Natan

Norwegian said:


> Also most the Israeli Jews are from former Middle Eastern countries.


This is incorrect. 
http://www.cbs.gov.il/shnaton65/st02_06x.pdf



WaLeEdK2 said:


> @500. Why does the IDF where those long hat thingys.


Mitznefet (Israeli military) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gau8av

Natan said:


> Mitznefet (Israeli military) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


cool, I've long wondered what those things were.


----------



## The Sultan Erdogan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> So tough .. *They fought over who wants to get into the gas station first..
> *
> 
> 
> In tel aviv .. Petrol was short tht day..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TeesraIndiotHunter

@500 

Why is IDF switching to Micro Tavor?

TAR-21 (Tavor) was wayyyyyyyyy better!


----------



## osama zafar

Used against unarmed men and women and children what an epic defense force you got there matie.


----------



## asena_great

500 said:


> 4 major reasons:
> 
> 1) Palestinian groups this time were much better trained, armed and prepared. They got ATGMs, tandem grenade launchers, 12.7 mm sniper rifles, over 30 "offensive" tunnels (which lead to Israel) and many more "defensive" tunnels (which are built inside Gaza to attack incoming IDF troops), huge number of 120-mm mortars. They lacked all of it during the Cast Lead (they had some mortars, but mostly homemade and in small numbers). Fortunately Trophy neutralized the ATGMs vs tanks otherwise number of casualties would be even higher.
> 
> 2) Cast Lead came as surprise to them. They were in total shock for over a week. Current operation was on contrary initiated by Hamas and they specifically prepared based on Cast Lead lessons.
> 
> 3) During the Cast Lead IDF attacked from sides, in weakest parts of their defence. This time IDF attacked frontally Shujaiya which was their most protected area.
> 
> 4) The operation itself was much longer (51 days instead of 22 days).
> 
> 
> For u then:
> 
> View attachment 54000
> 
> 
> View attachment 54001
> 
> 
> View attachment 54002
> 
> 
> View attachment 54003
> 
> 
> View attachment 54004
> 
> 
> View attachment 54005
> 
> 
> View attachment 54006
> 
> 
> View attachment 54007
> 
> 
> View attachment 54008


last one is the best one  



500 said:


> Welcome
> 
> View attachment 54074
> 
> 
> View attachment 54075
> 
> 
> View attachment 54076
> 
> 
> View attachment 54077
> 
> 
> View attachment 54078
> 
> 
> View attachment 54079
> 
> 
> View attachment 54080
> 
> 
> View attachment 54081
> 
> 
> View attachment 54082
> 
> 
> View attachment 54083


i should born in Israel


----------



## Gabriel92

The new IDF uniform. 

צפו: כך נראים המדים החדשים של צהל

The new uniforms were tested by special forces in Gaza, during the summer. the Paratroopers brigade will be the first to get them and all units will use them.

they're supposed to have built in knee and elbow pads, as well as dissipating sweat, like sports clothing.
The IDF soldiers will have new helmets,and new bulletproof vest and vest. (2in1)

@500 @Archdemon @Natan


----------



## Natan

It will take years until the new uniform is issued to all the combat units.


----------



## The Sultan Erdogan

@Natan @500 @Archdemon 

So I saw this news but I can't make sense of it.

How did IAF increased its power 400% from 2012 to 2014 (in two years)?

No new fighters were inducted.

What platforms, weapons etc. were inducted which made IAF chief to make this statement? I am really interested. Would love your insights..

Air force chief lauds 400% firepower increase in 2 years | The Times of Israel


----------



## Natan

The Sultan Erdogan said:


> @Natan @500 @Archdemon
> 
> What platforms, weapons etc. were inducted which made IAF chief to make this statement? I am really interested. Would love your insights..
> 
> Air force chief lauds 400% firepower increase in 2 years | The Times of Israel



This is probably related to newly acquired abilities by some of the IAF fighter aircraft to deploy larger number of precision guided munitions in each strike sortie.


----------



## The Sultan Erdogan

Natan said:


> This is probably related to *newly acquired abilities by some of the IAF fighter aircraft to deploy larger number of precision guided munitions in each strike sortie.*



Can you shed some light on this in more detail?

*F-16s* and *F-15s* are IDAF's workhorses. They are very capable to begin with. What changed between 2012 and 2014 that transformed IDAF's capability by* 400%*


















Israel's air power has been the most important part of country's survival and national security. With IDAF, Israel probably would not have been here.

It makes sense that Israelis are pouring immense resources to transform Israeli Air Force to previously unimaginable level of strength!

Israeli Air Power is the most crucial and important part of Israeli national security and military apparatus.


----------



## Natan

The Sultan Erdogan said:


> Can you shed some light on this in more detail?
> 
> *F-16s* and *F-15s* are IDAF's workhorses. They are very capable to begin with. What changed between 2012 and 2014 that transformed IDAF's capability by* 400%*


Not all F-15's or F-16's are equal.

F-16A/B's, F-16C/D's, and F-16I's weren't born equal. Same thing with F-15A/B's, F-15C/D's, and F-15I's.
F-16I's and F-15I's are roughly 1/3 of the IAF fighter aircraft. It look like some of their abilities were added to some older versions, that didn't have them.

We are talking about "firepower", not overall capability. Obviously an overall capability cannot grow by 400% without adding new aircraft.


----------



## 500

The Sultan Erdogan said:


> @Natan @500 @Archdemon
> 
> So I saw this news but I can't make sense of it.
> 
> How did IAF increased its power 400% from 2012 to 2014 (in two years)?
> 
> No new fighters were inducted.
> 
> What platforms, weapons etc. were inducted which made IAF chief to make this statement? I am really interested. Would love your insights..
> 
> Air force chief lauds 400% firepower increase in 2 years | The Times of Israel


He means much faster closure of the attack loop (detection -> identification -> attack permision -> allocation of attack means).


----------



## The Sultan Erdogan

500 said:


> He means much faster closure of the attack loop (detection -> identification -> attack permision -> allocation of attack means).



And what has attributed to this? New radars? Satellites coming online?

Anything?


----------



## Koovie

Natan said:


> This is incorrect.
> http://www.cbs.gov.il/shnaton65/st02_06x.pdf
> 
> 
> Mitznefet (Israeli military) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Why is Israel the only nation to use those clothes on their helmets? 
The idea makes sense...


----------



## Natan

Koovie said:


> Why is Israel the only nation to use those clothes on their helmets?
> The idea makes sense...


It is not entirely correct that Israel is the only nation to use add-on helmet camouflage. Other nations use different styles of helmet camouflage as well, though not as extensively as IDF does.

And generally speaking Israel is probably the only nation that fights a war every decade or so, so it is not surprising that modern tactics and techniques are being invented and adopted/declined here before other nations try them for their own needs.


----------



## Azizam

@500 Is it true that foreigners can join IDF from foreign countries? Recently I've read about a filipino girl from a remote village joined IDF. If it's true how does IDF trust every single foreigner?


----------



## Natan

Azizam said:


> @500 Is it true that foreigners can join IDF from foreign countries? Recently I've read about a filipino girl from a remote village joined IDF. If it's true how does IDF trust every single foreigner?


Foreigners are sometimes allowed to join through volunteers programs, such as Sar-El or Mahal, for a short periods of time, in some rear bases.

Usually these volunteers are either Jews or Christian evangelists.


----------



## Azizam

Natan said:


> Foreigners are sometimes allowed to join through volunteers programs, such as Sar-El or Mahal, for a short periods of time, in some rear bases.
> 
> Usually these volunteers are either Jews or Christian evangelists.


Do those volunteers have the chance to permanently serve in IDF and get the Israeli citizenship? That filipino girl serves IDF permanently and is an Israeli citizen too.

Do they really take religion into consideration?


----------



## Natan

Azizam said:


> Do those volunteers have the chance to permanently serve in IDF and get the Israeli citizenship? That filipino girl serves IDF permanently and is an Israeli citizen too.
> 
> Do they really take religion into consideration?


Very small chance, unless they acquire Israeli citizenship somehow before they ever attend to IDF recruiting center.

I'm not familiar with the story of that specific Filipino girl, but it can also be assumed that her parents were foreign worker in Israel (there are many Filipino foreign workers in Israel). Foreign workers, and especially their children who went to school in Israel, do have a greater chance indeed to get an Israeli citizenship and serve as ordinary Israeli citizens.

As for religion, Jews can have an Israeli citizenship if they want to. Anyone else would be considered individually.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

75th battalion of 7th armor brigade gets Merkava Mk4 (before they had Merkava Mk2):











Skyhawks escorting M-346 training planes:






India Home Affairs Minister Shri Rajnath Singh visits a Border Post in Israel:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

@500 Do you know how many soldiers are contract soldiers ?
In your opinion,do you think that in the future,the IDF can be a contract army ?


----------



## 500

*Tamuz on M113:*











*Tamuz on M48 tank:*








Gabriel92 said:


> @500 Do you know how many soldiers are contract soldiers ?


Officers and ensigns are contract soldiers. How many? I guess 1 per 10. 



> In your opinion,do you think that in the future,the IDF can be a contract army ?


Not in visible future.


----------



## rmi5

Does Israel have any realistic plans to export Iron dome system? I am sure Azerbaijan would be interested to purchase some batteries.


----------



## 500

rmi5 said:


> Does Israel have any realistic plans to export Iron dome system? I am sure Azerbaijan would be interested to purchase some batteries.


The best defence is offense. Azerbaijan will use these systems instead of Iron Dome:









But probably Azerbaijan can purchase the Iron Dome radar:






A very powerful AESA artillery radar which can accurately locate the sources of enemy fire.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rmi5

500 said:


> The best defence is offense. Azerbaijan will use these systems instead of Iron Dome:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But probably Azerbaijan can purchase the Iron Dome radar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A very powerful AESA artillery radar which can accurately locate the sources of enemy fire.



Israel is a pioneer country in radars technology and air defense systems. We have already bought ELM-2080 Green Pine, and I am sure our military seeks for more radars, and air defense systems from Israel. It is very important for us, since we have Iran in our Southern border, and Armenia in West, and both countries are expanding their missiles inventory.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Natan

rmi5 said:


> Does Israel have any realistic plans to export Iron dome system? I am sure Azerbaijan would be interested to purchase some batteries.


Israel intends to export Iron Dome indeed. I'm sure Azerbaijani MoD knows the procedures of buying Israeli stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

*Russian data on Israeli military export (2006-2013):*

Total export - 18,910 mln

1) India - 3,944 mln
2) Singapore - 1,715 mln
3) USA - 1,575 mln
4) Turkey - 1,243 mln
5) Australia - 853,5 mln
6) UK - 482 mln
7) Spain - 437,2 mln
8) Poland - 417,3 mln
9) Brazil - 376,9 mln

Unnamed countries - 1,618 mln

*Forecast for 2014-2017:*

1) India
2) UK
3) Azerbaijan
4) Brazil
5) Italy
6) Kazakhstan
7) Argentine
8) Russia
9) South Korea

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Neptune

@500 shalom. Got some questions for you.

Does the Sword Battalion still exist? What is their current force formation?

Do the minorities specifically Circassians serve only in Sword Bat. when they're called to service?

Can you post some recent media from Sword Battalion?


----------



## 500

Neptune said:


> @500 shalom. Got some questions for you.
> 
> Does the Sword Battalion still exist? What is their current force formation?


Yes of course. Its a regular infantry battalion.



> Do the minorities specifically Circassians serve only in Sword Bat. when they're called to service?


Minorities serve in all units. Current commander of the Golani brigade is Druze for example, previous commander of Givaty brigade was also Druze. Sword battalion is an option because many prefer to serve with their friends and classmates and close to house.



> Can you post some recent media from Sword Battalion?


Rica ederim 




























Here some footage from 2006 war, where they performed will with no loses:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Neptune

500 said:


> Yes of course. Its a regular infantry battalion.
> 
> 
> Minorities serve in all units. Current commander of the Golani brigade is Druze for example, previous commander of Givaty brigade was also Druze. Sword battalion is an option because many prefer to serve with their friends and classmates and close to house.
> 
> 
> Rica ederim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here some footage from 2006 war, where they performed will with no loses:



I see. How about Circassians? Where do they generally serve? Do they take part in combat operations?


----------



## Natan

Neptune said:


> I see. How about Circassians? Where do they generally serve? Do they take part in combat operations?


They usually serve along with Druze in Herev battalion, though they can serve in all units.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jammersat




----------



## Mehrdad1111

I heard earlier that South Korea has the intention to buy Iron Dome Systems. It would be perfect for them with North Korea at the northern border and it's unstable Regime and with Seoul so close to the Front line. 

I would realy want to know what the current status of the development of Advanced Drone Systems which more or less operate without a human operator is? I know that some of this systems patrol the Gaza Border and in the Future such Systems could save lifes in Fight agains enemies like Hisbollah and Hamas.


----------



## SALMAN F

500 said:


> Yes of course. Its a regular infantry battalion.
> 
> 
> Minorities serve in all units. Current commander of the Golani brigade is Druze for example, previous commander of Givaty brigade was also Druze. Sword battalion is an option because many prefer to serve with their friends and classmates and close to house.
> 
> 
> Rica ederim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here some footage from 2006 war, where they performed will with no loses:



These so called arab druze will pay one day for their treason

They claim that they are pure arabs from lakhm and tanokh and yet they are good slaves and loyal dogs to thier jews masters

The Zionists don't trust them and consider them arabs

The arabs don't trust them and see them as traitors

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Super Falcon

Whatecer israel do if once entire muslim ummah united and attack on israel bet my world even USa cant save its beloved israel but it is not going to happen now but one day it willl UNSHAHALLAH


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

* Israeli soldier in full combat gear*

*



*


----------



## Natan

Actualy, a border guard. I.e. - policeman.


----------



## 500

Soldiers in the West Bank helping out Palestinian motorists, stuck in the storm:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

500 said:


> Soldiers in the West Bank helping out Palestinian motorists, stuck in the storm:





It snows there?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Natan

Nihonjin1051 said:


> It snows there?


Yes. For a couple of days or weeks almost every winter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Natan said:


> Yes. For a couple of days or weeks almost every winter.



Impressive. And all this time i always thought that it was always warm there. I learned something new.


----------



## Gabriel92

Gazelle





------

@500 @Archdemon @Natan Is there any plan to replace the M113s ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

Gabriel92 said:


> Gazelle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ------
> 
> @500 @Archdemon @Natan Is there any plan to replace the M113s ?


Yes, but for financial reasons it will take lots of time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gabriel92

500 said:


> Yes, but for financial reasons it will take lots of time



They plan to replace them by the Namer right ?


----------



## Natan

Gabriel92 said:


> They plan to replace them by the Namer right ?


Yes, and maybe a new vehicle that would hopefully come out of RAKIYA FMCV project.

Though not with 1:1 ratio.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Solomon2

*Ethiopian orphan fulfills dream of becoming IDF officer*

*Worku Abiy, 23, lost his parents at a young age and could never imagine he would one day serve as an officer in the IDF; 'For me, service is an honor,' says Abiy.*

Omri Efraim

Published: 02.05.15, 15:07 / Israel News
Among hundreds of excited cadets at an officer training course graduation ceremony on Wednesday stood one soldier who felt that his presence there was a victory against all odds. Worku Abiy, 23, a lone soldier and orphan from Ethiopia who arrived in Israel at the age of 15, never imagined he would one day wear an IDF uniform.

"If someone would have told me a decade ago, when I was a lonely orphan in Ethiopia, that I would stand here one day with this uniform and these ranks, I would not believe it," says Abiy.





*Worku Abiy from Ethiopia in his IDF uniform. (Photo: IDF Spokesman's Unit)*

Abiy underwent a long journey to get to where he is today. When he was 3 years-old, his mother died and he lived with his father until the age of 14 – when his father passed away too. Without any parents, Abiy wandered between the houses of various distant family members until 2007. At the time, Abiy was living with his cousin and his family who decided that they were moving to Israel and took Abiy with them.

When they arrived in Israel, Abiy and his relatives were transferred to an absorption center in Afula in northern Israel. Two years later, when Abiy's relatives left the absorption center, Abiy began to study at the Yemin Orde boarding school near Zikhron Ya'akov.

In August of 2013, Abiy decided he would volunteer to join the IDF after he was not drafted due to medical issues. He was assigned to serve in the Center of Computing and Information Systems, as part of a special track for Ethiopian immigrants, and served as a branch manager. Agiy completed his basic training with exceptional scores.

"For me, (IDF) service is an honor. After all that I went through, I know that (Israel) was there for me and I want to give back all that I can," says Abiy.

Abiy took part in Operation Brother's Keeper and Operation Protective Edge and later decided to fulfill his dream of completing an officer's course.

"It's important for me to make an impact and give back from my experience of how to cope and succeed and show that if you want it – everything is possible," says Abiy.

Abiy's journey to Israel was featured in an American documentary entitled "Take Us Home."


----------



## Echo_419

500 said:


>



Nice pics & can women do everything a man can do in IDF


----------



## 13 komaun

@500 Is HAL Dhruv is in service with IDF?


----------



## gau8av

500 said:


>


nice  

hope they don't get killed and can make it to India for some shanti shanti, peace and _love_


----------



## Natan

Echo_419 said:


> can women do everything a man can do in IDF


I suppose it was a question, so the answer is no.

In infantry corps, armored corps, combat engineering corps, and artillery - women can only serve as light infantry, instructors, battery commanders, medics, and all HQ roles. It means there are no women among front line infantry and combat engineers, tank crews, self-propelled artillery crews, and such.

The are also no women among submarine crews.



13 komaun said:


> @500 Is HAL Dhruv is in service with IDF?


I'm not 500, but no.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

Natan said:


> I suppose it was a question, so the answer is no.
> 
> In infantry corps, armored corps, combat engineering corps, and artillery - women can only serve as light infantry, instructors, battery commanders, medics, and all HQ roles. It means there are no women among front line infantry and combat engineers, tank crews, self-propelled artillery crews, and such.
> 
> The are also no women among submarine crews.
> 
> 
> I'm not 500, but no.



Yep it was & thx for answering it


----------



## jammersat

Border police:







Egyptian border:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=850213991718050

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

US soldiers in Germany (1974-1976) inspect T-62 and BMP-1 captured by Israel in Yom Kippur war:















Бронетехника по-русски! - Ознакомительное

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500




----------



## black-hawk_101

500 said:


>



What is this?


----------



## Zibago

Damn lemons Israeli army girls look better than most hollywood actresses



black-hawk_101 said:


> What is this?


Same as this

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## black-hawk_101

fakhre mirpur said:


> Damn lemons Israeli army girls look better than most hollywood actresses
> 
> 
> Same as this



What do you mean? Does Israel has Muslims in its population and Military.


----------



## 500

black-hawk_101 said:


> What is this?


Muslim Israeli soldier.



black-hawk_101 said:


> What do you mean? Does Israel has Muslims in its population and Military.


20% of Israel population are Muslim. In military less because Muslims are not drafted only volunteer.


----------



## black-hawk_101

500 said:


> Muslim Israeli soldier.
> 
> 
> 20% of Israel population are Muslim. In military less because Muslims are not drafted only volunteer.



Really? Are there Muslims too? To which sect of Islam do they belong?


----------



## 500

black-hawk_101 said:


> Really? Are there Muslims too? To which sect of Islam do they belong?


Yep Muslim, Sunni.

Major Ala Wahib, Sunni Muslim:





Lt Colonel Wahid Al-Huzeil, Sunni Muslim:





Lt Colonel Falach Hayib, Sunni Muslim:





Lt Colonel Falah el Heeb, Sunni Muslim:





Lt. Colonel Wasfi Suad, Sunni Muslim:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bornubus

@500

plZ post a pic of Bedouin Recon Unit and soldiers from Golani Brigade if you have.


----------



## 420canada

most of them are photos of isreli girls and muslim sunni army men and bla bla bla bla , let see some stuff from rafael please kinda getting sick of just seeing the two @500


----------



## Azizam

I was surprised to see that Israel trained Singaporean military in its early days. Israel was instrumental for the existence of Singapore.



> In his book, "From Third World to First: The Singapore Story 1965-2000," published in 2000, Lee Kuan Yew, Singapore's founding father and its first prime minister, disclosed the secret that had been kept for almost 40 years: It was the Israel Defense Forces that established the Singaporean army. The Israeli military mission was headed by Yaakov (Jack) Elazari, then a colonel, who was later promoted to brigadier general. After leaving the army, he became a consultant to the Singaporean army. Hedied 15 years ago. "To disguise their presence, we called them `Mexicans.' They looked swarthy enough," Lee wrote.
> 
> Singapore's army is today considered the strongest and most advanced of the military forces in Southeast Asia. The alliance between the Israeli and Singaporean defense establishments intensified and expanded, and it now encompasses cooperation between the two countries' military industries, as well. The scope of the deals, according to foreign sources, indicates that the Singaporean army is one of the major clients of Israeli combat means and military technology. Singapore's aircraft industry is cooperating with its Israeli counterpart and with Elbit Systems in upgrading the F-5 warplanes of the Turkish Air Force. A few years ago, Singapore's defense minister revealed that the Gil antitank missile, which is manufactured by Raphael (Israel Armaments Development Authority), was developed in cooperation between the two countries.




 Advertisement


----------



## jammersat

420canada said:


> most of them are photos of isreli girls and muslim sunni army men and bla bla bla bla , let see some stuff from rafael please kinda getting sick of just seeing the two @500



It's a deadly combination , sunni muslims and israeli girls make some members super hornet .


----------



## 500

420canada said:


> most of them are photos of isreli girls and muslim sunni army men and bla bla bla bla , let see some stuff from rafael please kinda getting sick of just seeing the two @500


Just check previous pages and u will see tanks, submarines, planes and many more.



Azizam said:


> I was surprised to see that Israel trained Singaporean military in its early days. Israel was instrumental for the existence of Singapore.
> 
> Advertisement


Not just early days  I've seen Singapore tank crews trainings in Israel with my own eyes.

Singapore buys lots of Israel stuff and uses similar systems.

Phalcon AEW&C:






Heron and Searcher UAVs:





Hermes UAV:





Singapore Victory class corvette fires Barak missile:





SPYDER SAM:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Natan

black-hawk_101 said:


> Really? Are there Muslims too? To which sect of Islam do they belong?


Israel apparently has no Shia Muslims, but oddly there is a Shia holy site few know about in Israel.
Sacred surprise behind Israeli hospital - latimes


----------



## 420canada

jammersat said:


> It's a deadly combination , sunni muslims and israeli girls make some members super hornet .


keep that n ur pants boss


----------



## black-hawk_101

Natan said:


> Israel apparently has no Shia Muslims, but oddly there is a Shia holy site few know about in Israel.
> Sacred surprise behind Israeli hospital - latimes


OK. So Gaza and Palestine people are Shia?



500 said:


> Just check previous pages and u will see tanks, submarines, planes and many more.
> 
> 
> Not just early days  I've seen Singapore tank crews trainings in Israel with my own eyes.
> 
> Singapore buys lots of Israel stuff and uses similar systems.
> 
> Phalcon AEW&C:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heron and Searcher UAVs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes UAV:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Singapore Victory class corvette fires Barak missile:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPYDER SAM:



Spider is impressive.


----------



## 500

black-hawk_101 said:


> OK. So Gaza and Palestine people are Shia?


Both Israeli and Palestinian Muslims are all Sunni.

Newly equipped with Merkava 4 tanks 75th battalion in surprise drill:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago

Post more pics of Israeli girls


----------



## 500

Italian and US Marines UAV operators have attended a 2 weeks UAV course in Israel:


----------



## 500

Israeli navy ad air force training in Greece:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

@500 - You never say Hello or Hi to me anymore ! 

Are we not brothers anymore ?


----------



## Viva India

Is galil Ace entered service ?


----------



## Natan

Viva India said:


> Is galil Ace entered service ?


It was never meant to be issued here in IDF.


----------



## Viva India

Natan said:


> It was never meant to be issued here in IDF.


Just for export ?

Then what is IDF use as multi caliber weapon


----------



## Natan

Viva India said:


> Just for export ?
> 
> Then what is IDF use as multi caliber weapon


Yes, because Tavor was chosen over the alternatives.

There is no multi-caliber weapon in IDF though.


----------



## 500

Armstrong said:


> @500 - You never say Hello or Hi to me anymore !
> 
> Are we not brothers anymore ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jammersat

Those are the isreali response to Jamaran in case you don't get it


----------



## jammersat




----------



## jammersat




----------



## asena_great

@jammersat i think u like to serve in IDF


----------



## White Tiger

jammersat said:


> Those are the isreali response to Jamaran in case you don't get it



say wutt? 

on topic: those beauties sure must be some fierce warriors  

lol

what a joke


----------



## jammersat

asena_great said:


> @jammersat i think u like to serve in IDF



hi friend , no , i don't like to get my behind kicked , but some of their chicks appear friendly , or maybe they are confused 



White Tiger said:


> say wutt?
> 
> on topic: those beauties sure must be some fierce warriors
> 
> lol
> 
> what a joke



fierce and mean , no doubt , like they're taught


----------



## 500

M48 with 12 Spike NLOS missiles (25 km range):

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jammersat

Jeep from the 90s






Akhzakharim' (Chariot)






Merkava in america






Merkava mark 2






Conceptual future tank


----------



## jammersat

Mitz'nefet in america 
















Amurican

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jammersat

Druze






Counterstrike (counter-terrorism)






WEst bank






Mitznefet ' + Night vision , super killer






----------------------------------------------------------

Netanyahu in the 60s

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jammersat

'Tavor sniper











m-4 sniper






Bundesheer counter terrorism 






'Tavor sniper






Sayetet Matkal 






------------------------------------------

Strategic airlift

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jammersat

'Tavor sniper concept 






Bar lev' line






'Tavor , formerly Uzi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

jammersat said:


>


Damn those eyes are mesmerizing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jammersat

fakhre mirpur said:


> Damn those eyes are mesmerizing


She must be isreali arab or something , doesn't give an isreali' impression


----------



## Zibago

jammersat said:


> She must be isreali arab or something , doesn't give an isreali' impression


What is an ISRAELI impression?


----------



## jammersat

fakhre mirpur said:


> What is an ISRAELI impression?


i guess you know it when you see it

artist's impression of isreali nuke subs (from russian website)







@fakhre mirpur , the one in the middle is jewish for instance











----------------------------

Tavor specialist






----------------------------

Settler's self defense force

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

jammersat said:


> i guess you know it when you see it
> 
> artist's impression of isreali nuke subs (from russian website)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @fakhre mirpur , the one in the middle is jewish for instance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> Tavor specialist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> Settler's self defense force


Whats so different about her?


----------



## jammersat

fakhre mirpur said:


> Whats so different about her?



She's nuclear and still she is diesel , lol , that's what i call different


----------



## Zibago

jammersat said:


> She's nuclear and still she is diesel , lol , that's what i call different


Is that some sort of Jewish joke cuz i dont get it


----------



## 500



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Neptune

@500 I heard that a fund has been allocated by Israeli parliament for the development of Circassian and Druze communities. Can you give details.


----------



## 500

Merkava Mk1:





































Neptune said:


> @500 I heard that a fund has been allocated by Israeli parliament for the development of Circassian and Druze communities. Can you give details.


No idea sorry.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bratva

500 said:


>



The third pic, If his CO see this pic, he will surely be punished for his PDA


----------



## T-55

An Israeli missile system Tamuz in the embodiment based on the M113 armored personnel carrier
















sorce bmpd - Израильский ракетный комплекс Tamuz в варианте на базе бронетранспортера М113

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-55

Israeli “Pereh” tank officially revealed
Earlier this week the Israeli Defense Forces officially declassified the “Pereh” (Wild) anti tank guided missile launcher vehicle. Based on the hull of the M48 tank, the Pereh features a sizable turret with a fake gun barrel intended to hid its true mission of launching Tamuz ATGMs (also known as the Spike.) The large bustle on the back of the turret pops up to reveal the launcher tubes, of which there are twelve. According to Israel Defense, the Pereh has been in service for 30 years (!). Much speculation has been made in various online forums over the past few years as pictures of these vehicles have been leaked. Thus far it does not appear that any articles have been published in English on this vehicle. However, for those that are curious, Israel Defense has an article that is relatively readable using Google translate. Below is gallery of some of the pictures of the Pereh that have surfaced on the internet, mostly drawn from this Israeli forum.
sorce Israeli “Pereh” tank officially revealed. – Tank and AFV News


----------



## Kristian

T-55 said:


> Israeli “Pereh” tank officially revealed
> Earlier this week the Israeli Defense Forces officially declassified the “Pereh” (Wild) anti tank guided missile launcher vehicle. Based on the hull of the M48 tank, the Pereh features a sizable turret with a fake gun barrel intended to hid its true mission of launching Tamuz ATGMs (also known as the Spike.) The large bustle on the back of the turret pops up to reveal the launcher tubes, of which there are twelve. According to Israel Defense, the Pereh has been in service for 30 years (!). Much speculation has been made in various online forums over the past few years as pictures of these vehicles have been leaked. Thus far it does not appear that any articles have been published in English on this vehicle. However, for those that are curious, Israel Defense has an article that is relatively readable using Google translate. Below is gallery of some of the pictures of the Pereh that have surfaced on the internet, mostly drawn from this Israeli forum.
> sorce Israeli “Pereh” tank officially revealed. – Tank and AFV News



I ranks Israel on 4th place in world.

Nice day for a picknick.


----------



## Fenrir



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jammersat

gotta love those mitznefets , no one has yet to discover what their really purpose is


----------



## Archdemon

jammersat said:


> gotta love those mitznefets , no one has yet to discover what their really purpose is



It is to break human head and shoulders silhouette which is easily recognizable by human brain.


----------



## jammersat

Archdemon said:


> It is to break human head and shoulders silhouette which is easily recognizable by human brain.



So you're saying the IDF works at the brain level ? i think it's real purpose is to protect the ashkenazi from the harsh sunlight ..


----------



## Archdemon

jammersat said:


> So you're saying the IDF works at the brain level ? i think it's real purpose is to protect the ashkenazi from the harsh sunlight ..


Fuсk off.


----------



## Fenrir

Air Launched ABM Target Missiles - Sparrow

http://www.rafael.co.il/marketing/SIP_STORAGE/FILES/1/1171.pdf


----------



## Fenrir



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jammersat

Technogaianist said:


> Air Launched ABM Target Missiles - Sparrow
> 
> http://www.rafael.co.il/marketing/SIP_STORAGE/FILES/1/1171.pdf



haha , is that jointly developed with india ?


----------



## Frogman

jammersat said:


> gotta love those mitznefets , no one has yet to discover what their really purpose is



Cam and concealment. Breaks up the outline of the helmet. Everyone else just uses scrim or foliage tied to netting on their helmets.

An example of scrim

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jammersat

Frogman said:


> Cam and concealment. Breaks up the outline of the helmet. Everyone else just uses scrim or foliage tied to netting on their helmets.
> 
> An example of scrim
> View attachment 248554



I think it's real purpose is to make the members of IDF look like that predator guy from the 1980s , and give them a sense of fulfillment


----------



## jammersat




----------



## 500

Father and son, 30 years apart. Keeping artillery in the family.






armored corps & infantry train together to perfect their skills

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jammersat

500 said:


> Father and son, 30 years apart. Keeping artillery in the family.



Well , the apple doesn't seem to fall far from the tree , at least not in the israeli Kibutzim


----------



## 500

jammersat said:


> gotta love those mitznefets , no one has yet to discover what their really purpose is


Mitznefets in Polish army:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jammersat

500 said:


> Mitznefets in Polish army:



wow , i never expected the polish to use israeli merchandise , i mean , not the poles ! 

Hamas Mitznefet :


----------



## 500

Sand storm in Israel today:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## James David

500 said:


> 4 major reasons:
> 
> 1) Palestinian groups this time were much better trained, armed and prepared. They got ATGMs, tandem grenade launchers, 12.7 mm sniper rifles, over 30 "offensive" tunnels (which lead to Israel) and many more "defensive" tunnels (which are built inside Gaza to attack incoming IDF troops), huge number of 120-mm mortars. They lacked all of it during the Cast Lead (they had some mortars, but mostly homemade and in small numbers). Fortunately Trophy neutralized the ATGMs vs tanks otherwise number of casualties would be even higher.
> 
> 2) Cast Lead came as surprise to them. They were in total shock for over a week. Current operation was on contrary initiated by Hamas and they specifically prepared based on Cast Lead lessons.
> 
> 3) During the Cast Lead IDF attacked from sides, in weakest parts of their defence. This time IDF attacked frontally Shujaiya which was their most protected area.
> 
> 4) The operation itself was much longer (51 days instead of 22 days).
> 
> 
> For u then:
> 
> View attachment 54000
> 
> 
> View attachment 54001
> 
> 
> View attachment 54002
> 
> 
> View attachment 54003
> 
> 
> View attachment 54004
> 
> 
> View attachment 54005
> 
> 
> View attachment 54006
> 
> 
> View attachment 54007
> 
> 
> View attachment 54008



Okay!!! Okay!!! That does it!!! @500 , buddy I'm moving my *ss of to Israel!!!! Keep the pictures comin' buddy!!!!


----------



## 500

Mighty Eagles:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Natan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anant_s

500 said:


> Father and son, 30 years apart. Keeping artillery in the family.


Father must be mighty proud to see his son serve the nation in same way he did.


----------



## Natan

anant_s said:


> Father must be mighty proud to see his son serve the nation in same way he did.


I hope at least his grandson would be able to serve in a new self-propelled howitzer, not the very same damn old M-109.


----------



## jammersat

American bring rescue to the israeli bush fire 






Lamer APC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jammersat

This woman looks like an angel from the 1970s, if I ever die of an stroke it would be cause of this picture , I mean I don't get the Jewish people sometimes they fantasize us other times they look down on us. If I was to have a single wish it would be to talk to this woman for at least a couple of minutes, she deserves to be on the cover of times magazine instead of Albert Einstein...


----------



## 500

Muslim soldiers in the IDF swearing allegiance to Israel on the Koran.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 500




----------



## masud

500 said:


> Muslim soldiers in the IDF swearing allegiance to Israel on the Koran.



i am little bit interested on this topic. i thought israel only for jews. details plz......


----------



## Natan

masud said:


> i am little bit interested on this topic. i thought israel only for jews. details plz......


Around 20% of Israeli citizens are not Jews. Most of these are Muslim Arabs, but there are also christian Arabs, Bedouins, Druze, and Circassians. 

Druze (except some Druze that live on the Golan Heights) and Circassians are being conscripted for military service equally to Jews. Arabs and Bedouin may volunteer, and many Muslim Bedouins and christian Arabs do so. Some Muslim Arabs also volunteer, though not in great numbers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Aramean soldiers in IDF:





"Ofek" heavy APC converted from Merkava Mk2 tank, which are being phased out now. Cheap alternative to Namer APC:










Meet the IDF's newish APC - Israel News, Ynetnews

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DavidSling

IDF current and future interceptors:
Iron beam




Iron dome




David Sling 




Patriot MIM-104D (PAC-2/GEM+)




Arrow 2




Arrow 3


----------



## DavidSling

Trophy active protection system 




Barak 1




Barak 8


----------



## jammersat

Krav maga , israeli vs non-israeli 






isreally indigenous LMG






Khamas mitznefet






mitznefet on the battlefield 







Graduation ceremony with mayor of london 







Umbrella corporation








Mitznefet in the hays













Anytime , Anywhere , IDF prepares for war in syria


----------



## untitled

Umbrella corporation from Resident evil ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jammersat

persona_non_grata said:


> Umbrella corporation from Resident evil ???


yes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## untitled

jammersat said:


> yes



Did not know it was a real company too

5 fictional companies that exactly exist


----------



## Aramagedon

I$raHell uses pictures of girl soldiers for $exual purposes. I'm sorry for this forum for letting I$raHellis to create threads.

@jammersat

Get lost from this thread you false flagger Afghani!


----------



## T-55

Older photos(sorry if repost)
1994-1995

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-55



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DavidSling

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1173132099367876


----------



## DavidSling



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pinnacle

500 said:


> Mighty Eagles:


@500 what is this dome like thing behind the cockpit of israeli F-15s?


----------



## Natan

danish falcon said:


> @500 what is this dome like thing behind the cockpit of israeli F-15s?


Elta EL/K-1891 or similar SATCOM.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DavidSling

Nir Ben-Yosef - xnir Photography

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Pinnacle

The Nation who produces the brightest minds in the world and is leading world in the sectors of defence, economics, agriculture, clean water and many more, deserves true respect 

@500 @Natan @DavidSling @Archdemon such a nice and amusing thread to watch, keep going guys

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## DavidSling



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DavidSling

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1069740646382138


----------



## DavidSling




----------



## jammersat

Angel

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

500 said:


> Muslim soldiers in the IDF swearing allegiance to Israel on the Koran.



Muslims arent allowed to swear alliegance expect for god, Oaths are allowed; i hope it was an oath.


----------



## Falgrine

500 said:


> Mighty Eagles:



Used to play Janes IAF back in early 2000's. It was my first sim. I learned a lot about the topography of Israel by playing that game.

Put three drop tanks under an Eagle/Viper and fly navigation legs from Ramon AFB to Eilat, back into the Negev, over the Ramon crater, Masada fort, Jordan valley, Dead sea, Yerushalayim, Jezreel valley, Mt. Tabor, Yam Kineret, Golan, to Mt. Hermon and then back to Gaza along the coast line. What a great variation of landscape in such a small piece of real estate.

And if you know/remember stories from Tanakh, it rather turns into a spiritual experience .
And then of-course great missions to fly. Love every bit of that. I still try to install and play the game whenever i am on vacations back home.

Happy hannukah by the way

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jammersat

i played USAF too back in the 90s , it was much fun

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MERKAVA

*In this video shows something strange above the tank 
*




*





*


----------



## MERKAVA

MERKAVA said:


> *In this video shows something strange above the tank
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



this is the picture


----------



## mike2000 is back

500 said:


>



Wow...........where the hell have i been while this thread was running??

Israel seems to have some very hot chicks(even though many of them can kick my ***. lol)........seems i will need to change my plans of visiting Vietnam/Laos and opt for Israel instead.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blue Marlin

mike2000 is back said:


> Wow...........where the hell have i been while this thread was running??
> 
> Israel seems to have some very hot chicks(even though many of them can kick my ***. lol)........seems i will need to change my plans of visiting Vietnam/Laos and opt for Israel instead.


i shall see you there. and are you not married?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000 is back

Blue Marlin said:


> i shall see you there. and are you not married?



Married with a son and a daughter bro. Does it changes our plan?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Blue Marlin

mike2000 is back said:


> Married with a son and a daughter bro. Does it changes our plan?


good for you lad, im not married, but taken! well it doesnt hurt just going to have a look and have a few drinks and a chat. just leave the wife and kids behind

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mike2000 is back

Blue Marlin said:


> good for you lad, im not married, but taken! well it doesnt hurt just going to have a look and have a few drinks and a chat. just leave the wife and kids behind



Just have a look without touch?? Its like giving a bone to a dog and telling him not to eat it.
Nah joking......lol Well, i don't often travel with the wife and kids though, maybe 1 out of 3 journeys i make are with them, the rest is alone or with my mates/colleagues. Travelling alone/with friends is more fun, as i/we can go to ore places than when you are with family.
So don't worry it will be without the kids. Tel aviv better get ready.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue Marlin

mike2000 is back said:


> Just have a look without touch?? Its like giving a bone to a dog and telling him not to eat it.
> Nah joking......lol Well, i don't often travel with the wife and kids though, maybe 1 out of 3 journeys i make are with them, the rest is alone or with my mates/colleagues. Travelling alone/with friends is more fun, as i/we can go to ore places than when you are with family.
> So don't worry it will be without the kids. Tel aviv better get ready.


im planning on going to haifa. good place. i guess a bit of touching wont hurt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DavidSling

Blue Marlin said:


> im planning on going to haifa. good place. i guess a bit of touching wont hurt.


Incase u're gonna go to tel aviv, better memorize this song cause u gonna hear dat alot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue Marlin

DavidSling said:


> Incase u're gonna go to tel aviv, better memorize this song cause u gonna hear dat alot.


i'll keep it in mind,


----------



## T-55

Merkava


----------



## T-55




----------



## T-55

M109

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zek




----------



## Zek



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

5th Dophin AIP submarine arrives in Israel:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 500

All 5 Israeli submarines together:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DavidSling



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

IAF Blue Flag Exercise 2015
















Paratroopers Reconnaissance Battalion Exercise





Paratroopers Reconnaissance Battalion Exercise





603rd Battalion of the 7th Armored Brigade Training





IDF Soldiers Celebrate Hanukkah in 2015

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jammersat

500 said:


> IDF Soldiers Celebrate Hanukkah in 2015



Those are some state of the art commandos , i'm glad to see israel is using everything they can yo keep the ZIKA virus out


----------



## Kiarash

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=948587855232036

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jammersat

Whoever you are
i keep your photograph
i know it makes me high


----------



## DavidSling




----------



## jammersat

Don't give me aids please


----------



## jammersat

Jessica Alba , counterclockwise


----------



## Adir-M

*Israel's Navy New Anti-Ship Missile*





*Barak 8 First Sea Launch*


----------



## for truth

500 said:


> 5th Dophin AIP submarine arrives in Israel:



Did she say "yes"?


----------



## DavidSling

https://dai.ly/x43fc5s


----------



## Adir-M

ISRAEL f35 ADIR ROLLOUT CELBRATION

BTW the israeli air force choose awesome name lol 






.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beny Karachun

Kiarash said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=948587855232036


Yeah terrorist is dead so what?


----------



## Adir-M

*Successful Tests for Indo-Israeli Land-Based Air Defense System*
*



*





*An Unmanned Seagull That Fires Torpedoes!*

*A New Israeli Sandcat Spoted in Paris*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 500

Pereh with Tasmuz missiles:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## T-55

Older photos:
Merkava, M-60 and Centurion,during exercises; 1985.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 500

New UAV model Super Heron (enlarged Heron with diesel engine):

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DavidSling

500 said:


> New UAV model Super Heron (enlarged Heron with diesel engine):


----------



## 500

*Nahal Brigade's Commanders Exercise*


In this exercise held on February 2016 at the Golan Heights, commanders in the Nahal Brigade joined forces with the Armored Corps and the Combat Engineering Corps to test their collaboration. Drones, combat helicopters and dogs from the Oketz Canine Unit all took part in the multi-faceted drill.











*Commando Brigade Training*

The elite Commando Brigade completed its first ever brigade wide training in central Israel last week. The exercise tested the new brigades abilities in both urban and open field scenarios. 



DavidSling said:


>


In 2014 it was first unveiled, now it became operational.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 500

*Field Reconnaissance Battalion Exercise*
 

Soldiers from the Field Reconnaissance Battalion participated in a training exercise in northern Israel.
















*Bedouin Reconnaissance Battalion Training*
 
Soldiers from the Bedouins Reconnaissance Battalion trained in southern Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Solomon2

"Welcome to Israel, where men are men and women are, um, glamorously lethal." link​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DavidSling




----------



## 500




----------



## Natan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kazakh soldier

will the new Eitan armored vehicle replace M113s?


----------



## Natan

Kazakh soldier said:


> will the new Eitan armored vehicle replace M113s?


Eventually, yes, but it will take many years until we replace thousands of M113s in IDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

The second Israeli F-35 in the air:












F-35I 902 Aug 16 12 by Joe Zerbe, on Flickr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Natan

Testing the Eitan on the Golan Height terrain:


----------



## DavidSling



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DavidSling

Israel Navy officer course came to an end




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1185484874855266




@Penguin @500 @Natan @Archdemon @GBU-28 @F-15I @mike2000 is back @Blue Marlin @Mountain Jew @PARIKRAMA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tanker88

*Israel to get record military aid from the US*

http://echelon-defense.com/2016/09/13/israel-to-get-record-military-aid-from-the-us/


----------



## DavidSling

Tanker88 said:


> *Israel to get record military aid from the US*
> 
> http://echelon-defense.com/2016/09/13/israel-to-get-record-military-aid-from-the-us/


Posted in here
https://defence.pk/threads/us-israe...ry-aid-deal-worth-at-least-38-billion.449167/


----------



## Indus Pakistan

500 said:


> The second Israeli F-35 in the air:








This shows how Israel is even* ahead* of USA in technology - with such superior economy the Arabs can never defeat Israel. 

Will Isreal consider selling these to USAF?


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

Kaptaan said:


> This shows how Israel is even* ahead* of USA in technology - with such superior economy the Arabs can never defeat Israel.
> 
> Will Isreal consider selling these to USAF?




Are you seriously that dumb?

THE U.S INVENTED THESE NOT ISRAEL

In fact the U.S has a FAR more superior version also the USAF has these and so do the Navy.

Do you even do research?


----------



## Indus Pakistan

EgyptianAmerican said:


> Are you seriously that dumb?


Affirmitive*.



EgyptianAmerican said:


> THE U.S INVENTED THESE NOT ISRAEL


Incorrect. Stop being a jealous brat. I know you hate Isreal but don't let that cloud your judgement. Israel invented them.



EgyptianAmerican said:


> Do you even do research?


Yes. I am a Think Tank Consultant.

<
<
<
<
<
<
<
<
<
<
> *Sarcasm you retarded dumb fuc*k.
> *Double entendre you dip stick


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

Kaptaan said:


> Affirmitive*.
> 
> Incorrect. Stop being a jealous brat. I know you hate Isreal but don't let that cloud your judgement. Israel invented them.
> 
> 
> Yes. I am a Think Tank Consultant.
> 
> <
> <
> <
> <
> <
> <
> <
> <
> <
> <
> > *Sarcasm you retarded dumb fuc*k.
> > *Double entendre you dip stick




Apparently not


The *Lockheed Martin F-35 Lightning II* is a family of single-seat, single-engine, all-weather stealth multirole fighters undergoing final development and testing for the United States

F-35 JSF development is being principally funded by the United States with additional funding from partners. The partner nations are either NATO members or close U.S. allies. The United Kingdom, Italy, Australia, Canada, Norway, Denmark, the Netherlands, and Turkey are part of the active development program;[15][16] several additional countries have ordered, or are considering ordering, the F-35.

*F-35 Lightning II*



F-35A Lightning II
*Role* Stealth multirole fighter
*National origin* United States
*Manufacturer* Lockheed Martin Aeronautics
*First flight* 15 December 2006
*Introduction* F-35B: 31 July 2015 (USMC)[1][2][3]
F-35A: 2 August 2016 (USAF)[4]
F-35C: 2018 (USN)[5]
*Status* In service
*Primary users* United States Air Force
United States Marine Corps
United States Navy
Royal Air Force


*Lockheed Martin F-35 Lightning II/Designer*

Lockheed Martin

_*Lockheed Martin is an American global aerospace, defense, security and advanced technologies company with worldwide interests.*_ It was formed by the merger of Lockheed Corporation with Martin Marietta in March 1995. Wikipedia

Stock price: LMT.WD (NYSE) $237.45 -1.71 (-0.72%)
Sep 16, 4:03 PM EDT - Disclaimer
Headquarters: Bethesda, MD
CEO: Marillyn Hewson (Jan 1, 2013–)
Revenue: 46.13 billion USD (2015)
Founded: 1995
Subsidiaries: Sikorsky Aircraft, Skunk Works, More
Aircraft designed: Lockheed Martin F-35 Lightning II, More


*Lockheed Martin Aeronautics Company* is a major unit of Lockheed Martin with headquarters at Air Force Plant 4 in Fort Worth, Texas.

Lockheed Martin Aeronautics is also based in Marietta, Georgia and Palmdale, California. Palmdale is home to the Advanced Development Programs (ADP), informally known as the "Skunk Works". Various subassemblies are produced at locations in Florida, Mississippi, Pennsylvania, and West Virginia.



Please tell me where does it say it was invented by Israel?

https://www.f35.com


http://www.lockheedmartin.com/us/products/f35.html


----------



## Indus Pakistan

EgyptianAmerican said:


> Apparently not


You passed the eye sight test. I hope you did not cheat and uses spectacles. Now you can apply to join the Israeli military.












All the proof I need. Stamped in Israel. Now go away you Anti-Semite.


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

Kaptaan said:


> You passed the eye sight test. I hope you did not cheat and uses spectacles. Now you can apply to join the Israeli military.
> 
> View attachment 335439
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the proof I need. Stamped in Israel. Now go away you Anti-Semite.




Stamped in israel? what are you talking about...

How am I an Anti-Semite? copying Zionist tactics are we? You were wrong, man up and admit it.


----------



## UKBengali

EgyptianAmerican said:


> Stamped in israel? what are you talking about...
> 
> How am I an Anti-Semite? copying Zionist tactics are we? You were wrong, man up and admit it.




He is joking dude.


----------



## DavidSling

@Penguin @500 @Natan @Archdemon @GBU-28 @F-15I @mike2000 is back @Blue Marlin @Mountain Jew


----------



## DavidSling



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DavidSling

For the first time in years, the Israeli Air Force allowed a media photographer to board flights and document almost everything. The photos, captured by Yedioth Ahronoth photographer Gadi Kabalo, are presented in this story.
Gadi Kabalo|Published: 02.10.16 , 23:30

*Unit 669 *
The Airborne Rescue and Evacuation Unit, better known as Unit 669, was founded after the Yom Kippur War to extract and provide initial medical treatment to downed (and possibly injured) pilots who had to eject out of their planes behind enemy lines. To that end, the unit includes fighters, doctors and paramedics.










(Photo: Gadi Kabalo)

Yedioth Ahronoth photographer Gadi Kabalo, joined the unit for a drill simulating the extraction of a pilot at sea, documenting everything from a Sikorsky CH 53 helicopter.




(Photo: Gadi Kabalo)

"The long training and the service itself are intense," says Sgt. Maj. Omri, a fighter in the unit. "But when you get to the injured person you were called to extract, it's all worth it."



(Photo: Gadi Kabalo)

*Getting a drone into the air *
The operator of a drone (also known as an unmanned aerial vehicle or UAV) sits inside a military trailer, where he remote-controls the aircraft that could be hundreds of kilometers away. 

Another drone pilot, stationed outside, is on the ground with an operating board, maintaining eye contact with the drones during takeoff.



The outside drone pilot maintains eye contact with it during takeoff and landing. (Photo: Gadi Kabalo)

When the aircraft reaches a certain altitude and distance, the control is given over to the operator in the trailer. Control returns to the outside pilot ahead of landing.


*Iron Dome *
The nerve center of an Iron Dome battery is Battle Management & Weapon Control (BMC). Inside a trailer, in front of a series of screens, are soldiers whose job is to identify on radar any infiltration of a foreign object into Israeli airspace.




An Iron Dome battery. (Photo: Gadi Kabalo)

It is there that the decision is also made, in cooperation with the Air Force's Operational Headquarters, whether to intercept of not.




Iron Dome's Battle Management & Weapon Control. (Photo: Gadi Kabalo)


----------



## DavidSling

*Aerial refueling *
The 120th Squadron, also known as the Desert Giants (former International Squadron), uses Boeing 707 for aerial refueling, intelligence collection and transport assignments.



Aerial refueling. (Photo: Gadi Kabalo)

The Boeing 707, which takes off from the Nevatim Airbase, is flown by the graduates of the transport course in the Israeli Air Force flight academy, including the flight engineer, whose job it is to operate the electronic systems and monitor the refueling.



The flight engineer. (Photo: Gadi Kabalo)

"We provide the Air Force with the ability to get anywhere in the world," says squadron commander Lt. Col. Itay.









An F-16 takes off. (Photo: Gadi Kabalo)




F-16s in the air. (Photo: Gadi Kabalo)

The flight technicians in their blue overalls are in charge of ensuring that the jets take off without a hitch—they arm them, refuel them and prepare the F-16s for flight. Then, when the planes return, they do it all over again.



Flight technicians. (Photo: Gadi Kabalo)

http://www.ynetnews.com/articles/0,7340,L-4862288,00.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DavidSling

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1198338070212708


----------



## Tanker88

*Photo: Israeli Air Force F-16I crashes in southern Israel*

http://echelon-defense.com/2016/10/06/photo-israeli-air-force-f-16i-crashes-in-negev/


----------



## DavidSling

Tanker88 said:


> *Photo: Israeli Air Force F-16I crashes in southern Israel*
> 
> http://echelon-defense.com/2016/10/06/photo-israeli-air-force-f-16i-crashes-in-negev/


Stop posting same thing twice.
The subject is already discussed here 
https://defence.pk/threads/israeli-...-f-16-crash-in-ramon-afb.453749/#post-8776596


----------



## DavidSling

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1198032396909942


----------



## Adir-M

epic video


----------



## DavidSling

Adir-M said:


> epic video


Agreed


----------



## noksss

@500 @Natan @DavidSling @Archdemon guys quite disappointed without any IDF men photos for quite sometime .
Off course its a typo after IDF


----------



## Reichsmarschall

@DavidSling @500 
Can you please post photos of Israel's Elite SFs in full combat Gear??


----------



## TOPGUN

I have always admired and respected the Israeli armed forces they are one of the top best in the world.


----------



## Adir-M

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Heavy Namer APC with Trophy APS:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DavidSling

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1218547461517837













__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=889133581217799


----------



## -BAJWA-

500 said:


> Sand storm in Israel today:



I have serious crush on Israeli Female soldiers,  they are awesome. Can you share some more pics?


----------



## 500

-BAJWA- said:


> I have serious crush on Israeli Female soldiers,  they are awesome. Can you share some more pics?


Welcome:


----------



## DavidSling

500 said:


> Welcome:



We're working together , the coincidence


----------



## -BAJWA-

500 said:


> Welcome:



Can you make a separate thread for this purpose?


----------



## 500

-BAJWA- said:


> Can you make a separate thread for this purpose?


I think one topic is enough

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## masud

500 said:


> I think one topic is enough


there @$$ is awsome...............

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -BAJWA-

500 said:


> I think one topic is enough



I remember that there was a thread in PDF with female soldier pic. Don't know that where is that one?


----------



## 500

Israel's new birds:


----------



## masud

500 said:


> Israel's new birds:


is IDF going to retired there f-16 soon.....................


----------



## T-55

F-35 Stealth Fighter Make First Flight Over Israel


----------



## Gothic




----------



## DavidSling

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1348845891804944







masud said:


> is IDF going to retired there f-16 soon.....................


oldest ones , yes


----------



## DavidSling

@Penguin @500 @Natan @Archdemon @GBU-28 @F-15I @mike2000 is back @Blue Marlin @Mountain Jew @Beny Karachun @Adir-M @Ilay


----------



## Solomon2

150501-N-XB010-502 SOUDA BAY, Greece (May 1, 2015) Israeli navy Lt. Michael Attias delivers a Hebrew prayer to start the exercise Noble Dina 2015 opening ceremony aboard the Israeli navy Saar 5-class corvette INS Lahav (502). The Arleigh Burke-class guided-missile destroyer USS Laboon (DDG 58) is participating in exercise Noble Dina, an annual trilateral exercise conducted with Hellenic and Israeli forces to increase interoperability and tactical expertise in a number of warfare areas. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Desmond Parks/Released)





160406-N-FQ994-169 MEDITERRANEAN SEA (April 6, 2016) Boatswain's Mate 2nd Class Travis Manton signals to an Israeli Air Force CH-53 helicopter to approach USS Porter (DDG 78) during Exercise Noble Dina 2016. Porter, an Arleigh Burke-class guided-missile destroyer, forward-deployed to Rota, Spain, is participating in Exercise Noble Dina 2016, an annual trilateral exercise conducted with Hellenic and Israeli forces to increase interoperability and tactical expertise in a number of warfare areas. (U.S. Navy Photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Robert S. Price/Released)





150501-N-XB010-436 SOUDA BAY, Greece (May 1, 2015) Israeli navy Lt. Cmdr. Ziv Rushkin delivers remarks at the Exercise Noble Dina 2015 opening ceremony in Souda Bay, Greece. Laboon is participating in exercise Noble Dina, an annual trilateral exercise conducted with Hellenic and Israeli forces to increase interoperability and tactical expertise in a number of warfare areas. (U.S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Desmond Parks/Released)


----------



## Gothic



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DavidSling




----------



## Gothic




----------



## 500

3 combat interception by Trophy APS during 2014 Gaza operation:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DavidSling




----------



## 500



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DavidSling

500 said:


>


Any idea when we'll get the next delivery of F-35I?


----------



## 500

DavidSling said:


> Any idea when we'll get the next delivery of F-35I?


in about a year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

The mighty F-15I:










Apache equipped with Spike NLOS (25-30 km range):

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DavidSling

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1424848337558134


----------



## Gothic

DavidSling said:


> Any idea when we'll get the next delivery of F-35I?



Probably after a couple more sorties over syria


----------



## 500

DavidSling said:


> Any idea when we'll get the next delivery of F-35I?


First flight of third Israeli F-35 in America:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DavidSling

500 said:


> First flight of third Israeli F-35 in America:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Some old photos.

F-16I with Phantom:





M60A3 of the 500th Armored Brigade parked in front of Lebanon's National Museum in Beirut, 1982:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JustHappened

January 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DavidSling

@Penguin @500 @Natan @Archdemon @GBU-28 @F-15I @mike2000 is back @Blue Marlin @Mountain Jew @Beny Karachun @Adir-M @Ilay @theman111

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DavidSling



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DavidSling

enjoy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bananarepublic

500 said:


> View attachment 381342
> View attachment 381343
> View attachment 381344
> View attachment 381345
> View attachment 381346
> View attachment 381348
> View attachment 381349
> View attachment 381350





500 said:


> View attachment 381623
> View attachment 381624
> View attachment 381625
> View attachment 381626
> View attachment 381627
> View attachment 381628
> View attachment 381629
> View attachment 381630



i noticed there are three different turret designs could u please elaborate which version is which

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

bananarepublic said:


> i noticed there are three different turret designs could u please elaborate which version is which

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DavidSling

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1473517139349431

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DavidSling



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500

From Israel's Independence day 2017 show:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DavidSling

@500 can u create a thread for Israeli radars?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DavidSling

New logistics bases, old ones will be evacuated

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

I was wondering guys. Do you guys have any dedicated units of Circassians or are they spread out amongst military units like the Druze?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DavidSling

EgyptianAmerican said:


> I was wondering guys. Do you guys have any dedicated units of Circassians or are they spread out amongst military units like the Druze?


They spread between mostly

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-55

The Story of the Six Day War

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DavidSling

__ https://www.facebook.com/




Israel electronic warfare

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gothic



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DavidSling

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

DavidSling said:


> They spread between mostly


where is Israeli police?

will it be a fair fight if Israeli police has to fight KSA, Qatar, UAE , Egypt and Jordanian special forces?
maybe it will be fair if police is only armed with batons as most of these Arabs will first beat each other out or wait for some one else to come and fight for them.

http://www.maannews.com/Photos/385693C.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DavidSling

F35I, F15 , F16 , F15I and F16I in one picture

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 500

DavidSling said:


> F35I, F15 , F16 , F15I and F16I in one picture

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## DavidSling



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DavidSling



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TOPGUN

My out most respect for the Israeli forces as always

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DavidSling

500 said:


> View attachment 445623
> View attachment 445624
> View attachment 445625
> View attachment 445626
> View attachment 445627
> View attachment 445628
> View attachment 445629


Merkava 4 without trophy?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## YeBeWarned

beautiful Pics of Merkava Tanks 

despite the differences i must say Israeli Army is one of the best smaller in size but well equipped Army based on the threat perception .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DavidSling



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Merkava and Centurion:







Merkava vs. Jeep:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DavidSling

There was a big demonstration of all sorts of technologies today to the IDF, of tech that will soon enter service (not just experimental stuff). As usual, the new artillery piece was not shown, because Elbit are still keeping it under covers, but they chose to give us, the peasants, some news:

The new howitzer will be built in an initial batch of 100 vehicles and will be based on a wheeled chassis. Follow-on howitzers may be based on tracked vehicles. 

Now, I don't quite remember the exact numbers, but if I'm not wrong, there are, in the IDF:

4 artillery brigades - 2 active, 2 reserve.

Each brigade consists of 4 battalion of howitzers each.

The 2 active brigades are both split with 2 active battalions and 2 reserve battalions in each of them.

This puts us at 4 active battalions, and 12 reserve battalions.

So there are:

Active - 72 howitzers.

Reserve - 216 howitzers.

Each howitzer will be manned by a yet undetermined number of crewmen ranging from 3 to 5, and an overall reduction of 25% to 40% is envisioned, though yet unclear whether it refers to manpower, vehicles, or both. 

My assumption is that each vehicle will be manned by 3 men, while another 2 (for a total of 5) will be in the ammo carrier vehicle. This is because it's normal to say the M109 has a crew of 9 to 11 (9 in the vehicle, and 2 in the resupply vehicle).

It is assumed that the typical battalion will reduce to 12 vehicles from 18, so a batch of 100 vehicles will be enough to fully equip 8 battalions, which are 2 whole brigades. And another 4 vehicles will be left for testing and demonstrations. 

And of course, it's likely the 2nd batch of 100 vehicles, which will complete the transition of the artillery corps to a new howitzer, will be based on a tracked platform. If that will be the case, the wheeled platforms will be transferred to the reservists, and the tracked platforms will take their place in the active brigades.

This is a good move for 2 main reasons:

1)Tracked howitzers are only needed for maneuver combat. With a total of 192 howitzers (after the transition), hardly half will be required to maneuver anywhere. So it would be ideal if the reservists will have a system that will be easier and cheaper to maintain. A wheeled platform cuts down expenses tremendously.

2)Wheeled platforms are easier and faster to make, not only cheaper. So it would allow the IDF to re-equip its artillery forces before the M109 turn into rust buckets. I mean, they already are. 

And because this has been an unpleasant wall of text, have some pictures:

Bunch of Namers amid a Golani brigade exercise along with the 188th armored brigade, in which a Mark 3 tank with a Trophy system was also showcased for the first time.







Eitan, of course. Just an optical illusion though. It's not really that big.





Namer with its new turret with 30mm gun, 2 Spike LR2 missiles, a 60mm mortar, a Trophy APS, and a damn good look.







120mm low recoil mortar on a light 4x4 platform:





http://sturgeonshouse.ipbhost.com/topic/1499-israeli-afvs/?page=5

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DavidSling

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DavidSling

__ https://www.facebook.com/




5 foreign air forces will be envolved in Israel 70's anniversary

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DavidSling

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## timmy_area51



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DavidSling



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SALMAN F

@jewishm @500 @DavidSling @Natan 

What's with his new look?!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DavidSling

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DavidSling



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DavidSling

That was a bad angle so here's a better one:


M270 with 122mm guided rockets called Romach.
Puma CEV (oddly they didn't show the Namer CEV which is already in service).
Eitan APC.
Merkava 4M MBT.
Namer IFV w/30mm.
Ofek APC.
D9 bulldozer.



The Namer is definitely taller than the Merkava, and the Eitan seems to be only slightly lower.

http://sturgeonshouse.ipbhost.com/topic/1499-israeli-afvs/?page=14&tab=comments#comment-134012


----------



## DavidSling



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DavidSling




----------



## Solomon2

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/956889860949925888

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mingle

SALMAN F said:


> View attachment 476155
> View attachment 476154
> 
> 
> @jewishm @500 @DavidSling @Natan
> 
> What's with his new look?!


I think he is Ehud Barak??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SALMAN F

mingle said:


> I think he is Ehud Barak??


Yes he is

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DavidSling



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 500



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## timmy_area51

I only registered this site because this photo 











I believe she was close associate a canadian i used to know , 2006 lebanon war

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DavidSling

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110825110573858816

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1110540397833609216


----------



## 500



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irfan Baloch

500 said:


> View attachment 573474
> 
> View attachment 573475
> View attachment 573476


re tank is is Mark 2 ?

also please tell me about these stealthy surface ships what class are they?
are they also built by Israel?


----------



## 500

Irfan Baloch said:


> re tank is is Mark 2 ?


Mk4 with Trophy APS



> also please tell me about these stealthy surface ships what class are they?
> are they also built by Israel?


These are Saar 5 class corvettes, built in US.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sa'ar_5-class_corvette

Israel builds smaller Saar 4.5 class missile boats:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Irfan Baloch

500 said:


> Mk4 with Trophy APS
> 
> 
> These are Saar 5 class corvettes, built in US.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sa'ar_5-class_corvette
> 
> Israel builds smaller Saar 4.5 class missile boats:
> 
> View attachment 573508


Israel's 
military and non military genious technological concepts and innovation is awesome

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

Spike missile family:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TOPGUN

Always gotta respect Israeli armed forces and fire power much respect as always !!

500 how are you ?


----------



## 500

Israeli space program:











Ofek-1:






Ofek-5:






Ofek-16:






TecSAR:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beny Karachun

500 said:


> Israeli space program:
> View attachment 651343
> View attachment 651344
> View attachment 651345
> 
> 
> Ofek-1:
> 
> View attachment 651354
> 
> 
> Ofek-5:
> 
> View attachment 651355
> 
> 
> Ofek-16:
> 
> View attachment 651353
> 
> 
> TecSAR:
> 
> View attachment 651352


What about Ofek 12-15


----------



## 500

Beny Karachun said:


> What about Ofek 12-15


Mystery.


----------



## 500

TOPGUN said:


> Always gotta respect Israeli armed forces and fire power much respect as always !!
> 
> 500 how are you ?


Tnx, I am well, hope u too.

Namer heavy APC with Trophy APS:






Command vehicle based Namer APC. 
Difference with Namer APC
- Five Antennas (1/2/3/4/5) 
- Box on the side (6)
- Commander's cupola (7)





Armoured recovery vehicle (ARV) based on Namer APC.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TOPGUN

500 said:


> Tnx, I am well, hope u too.
> 
> Namer heavy APC with Trophy APS:
> 
> View attachment 652093
> 
> 
> Command vehicle based Namer APC.
> Difference with Namer APC
> - Five Antennas (1/2/3/4/5)
> - Box on the side (6)
> - Commander's cupola (7)
> View attachment 652085
> 
> 
> Armoured recovery vehicle (ARV) based on Namer APC.
> 
> 
> View attachment 652095
> 
> View attachment 652096




Glad to hear it brother, i am well too thanks to GOD !


----------



## DavidSling

https://www.flickr.com/photos/boaz_guttman/albums/72157711469646962


----------



## 500



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## unrequitted_love_suzy

in the honor of new israeli UAE relations


----------



## unrequitted_love_suzy

All the UAE people are coming for you now ! visa-free


----------



## unrequitted_love_suzy



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Taimur Khurram

I came here for tanks, not women lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reichmarshal

unrequitted_love_suzy said:


> View attachment 686813
> 
> 
> View attachment 686817
> 
> 
> View attachment 686818


How about them girls holding some exercises with PA.
We won't refuse

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## unrequitted_love_suzy




----------



## Maula Jatt

This thread needs cleaning up...


----------



## unrequitted_love_suzy




----------



## unrequitted_love_suzy




----------

